# What is a Con of the above user?



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't like Star Trek!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Talks about things I have no idea about, so I always feel left out. :mj2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Made me feel bad. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

He's never played Mass Effect 2. :lelbrock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't dislike AJ enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

His ever-changing sig is clearly a product of sorcery... everyone knows how much I abhor sorcery!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks Jill is better than Wesker sigh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

I'm sorry Jill isn't exactly like every vaguely European B-movie villain ever.

Thinks Becky is superior to Asuka and Kairi.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

His Wasp obsession is disturbing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



virus21 said:


> His Wasp obsession is disturbing


Says you, Mr. Supergirl?

He is the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Says you, Mr. Supergirl?
> 
> He is the pot calling the kettle black!


Except I don't mention or bring Supergirl up ever time I can like you seem to do with Wasp.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't bring up his hatred for CW's Supergirl enough. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



virus21 said:


> Except I don't mention or bring Supergirl up ever time I can like you seem to do with Wasp.


Disagree with that. You bring up Supergirl or post pictures of her A LOT. In fact, some of my Wasp posts were responses to your Supergirl posts. It seems like every post I see of yours is related to Supergirl, Batgirl, Donna Troy, or any of the other standard heroines. 

She's been on my mind because of the new film. I've been reading and re-reading a lot of her big stories. That's something I do after the big movie releases. Had you known me when Suicide Squad came out, you would've said the same thing about my Harley Quinn obsession.

And I know Tyrion doesn't like her, so I sometimes use her to tease him.

Also, I talk about Strange and Clea WAY more than the Wasp.



Still won't admit that she's Anna Kendrick.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Disagree with that. You bring up Supergirl or post pictures of her A LOT. In fact, some of my Wasp posts were responses to your Supergirl posts. It seems like every post I see of yours is related to Supergirl, Batgirl, Donna Troy, or any of the other standard heroines.


Actually its other people that bring up me liking Supergirl more than I actually do



The Fourth Wall said:


> Doesn't bring up his hatred for CW's Supergirl enough. :aryep


I can, but it would get repetitive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



virus21 said:


> Actually its other people that bring up me liking Supergirl more than I actually do


But you post an awful lot of superheroines in many of the game threads. And they're mostly the major DC superheroines. That's part of why I've posted so much Wasp. 

I'll tone down the Wasp stuff. Heck, it's about that time anyway. I'm running out of stories to read.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



PhantomoftheRing said:


> But you post an awful lot of superheroines in many of the game threads. And they're mostly the major DC superheroines. That's part of why I've posted so much Wasp.
> 
> I'll tone down the Wasp stuff. Heck, it's about that time anyway. I'm running out of stories to read.


I have a deviantart page. My collection is vast. I must spread the love.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Keep spreading the love.

Doesn't think Batman Returns is the best Batman movie.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Likes the best things. Just not in the correct order...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Has not given his soul to Clea.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't like Deadpool.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Married Chr1st0 instead of me ?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



Roy Mustang said:


> Married Chr1st0 instead of me ?


Never even proposed to me. :mj2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Prefers Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan and Johnny Gargano to Asuka, Samoa Joe, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn.

:O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't think Bull Nakano is boss. :sadbecky


Also...

:asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Isn't addicted to Mass Effect.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Is unhealthily addicted to Mass Effect. :Cocky


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Lives across the pond where we can't hang out in person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

*HAIL SATAN*

^That.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

He gets too frustrated at something that may (or probably will) happen in wrestling that it prevents him from enjoying the few good things that do happen.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*



Sol Katti said:


> He gets too frustrated at something that may (or probably will) happen in wrestling that it prevents him from enjoying the few good things that do happen.


Not really true. We just have different ideas of what something good happening is.

I assure you, I enjoyed CM Punk, Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens winning the world title, The Shield vs Wyatt Family program, the Jericho vs Owens friendship, etc, no matter how bad the rest of the show was. If something good happens, I say it. I'll be very happy if Braun (or Owens) walks away with the Universal title tomorrow.

IDK. They probably like some animes I don't like, I don't really know. ~_~


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Prefers Asuka, Samoa Joe, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn to Becky Lynch, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan and Johnny Gargano. :Cocky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Hasn't come out to defend Peyton from Meltzer :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Does not worship Asuka. :sadbecky :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't worship Peyton


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

judging by the peyton worship, he is some kind of chubby chaser


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Thinks liking Peyton makes one a chubby chaser


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

doesn't get my obviously topical jokes


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Has only 5 letters in their username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Definitely a spooky FBI man.


----------



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Greasy Hair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Clutters this section up too much, so that we can't find the threads we're looking for.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't dig GOAT Barry White... Because he has no soul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't talk about Doctor Strange enough.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Talks about Doctor Strange too much.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Is a Shield fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Appears to be an unholy, Moreau-esque hybrid of Eva Marie and Maryse.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

*The lack of Rihanna in their signature.*


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN (Jun 29, 2011)

go for it.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Never seen him before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate GOAT Jill Valentine


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hates Pokémon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't hate it... but now I feel bad. 

Made me feel bad. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a fan of TAY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a fan of Aubrey Plaza, TAY's obvious superior.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*The lack of Lita cleavage on their profile.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't like Rollins or Ambrose.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Supports the human staleness that is The Shield...*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not feeling the pink text. :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't own a PS4, so I can't play CoD with him. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets bored of PM after a few messages :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is way too clingy. :side:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Obsessed with an actress who isn't Winona Ryder. This is unhealthy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the greatness of French national treasure Françoise Hardy. :sadbecky










EDIT:

Ninja's decent folks like a turkey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Appreciates French national treasure, Francoise Hardy, instead of appreciating people far more worthy of that attention.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

An noted enemy of the Church of What We Do In The Shadows.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the Riott Squad in his signature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continues to not be Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Removed MEW from his favourites.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Doesn't use the chatbox often enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Becky to Asuka. :thelist


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Asuka to Becky.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Exquisite taste in music and I might neg him for this. :tripsscust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love ancient monster movies. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kills threads.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks to himself


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Rambles incoherently


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

There's a reason this thread has half the posts compared to the "What is a Pro of the above user" thread.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anime avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like the anime.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spends money on WWE


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#ForAsuka

If she leaves WWE, I'm going with her. 

Not a Doctor Who fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kills threads.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Likes boring celebrities


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is unpredictable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves Carmella more than Kairi. :O


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Loves Kairi way too much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love GOAT Kairi enough!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Obsesses over mediocrity

(Alina Baraz Coming To My Senses is amazing)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes to get thread banned a lot.

Is also a rejoiner.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is apparently against heros?


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

It's probably sunny where they are


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possible vampire.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Potential circus act


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know you meant that as an insult, but there is some truth to that. I have performed at freakshows, carnivals, Halloween haunts, and other circus-y events. I do magic and I hammer a nail into my nose. 

Will likely be next. :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

I still haven't watched Sabwina 

(Tell everyone in the 3 things about above poster thread I said hello!!)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Gets himself banned from threads. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is too scared to watch certain videos :lauren


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

not sharing those certain videos with me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of Nadia van Dyne. :darryl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Christmas is amazing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that every idiot who goes about with "Merry Christmas" on his lips should be boiled with his own pudding and buried with a stake of holly through his heart.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Probably enjoys carol singing


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't decide on one nickname for me. Am I Brick Wall, Concrete Puss or Cheesecake Fudge damn it?

The last one made me laugh, good job.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Pays money to post on an Internet forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not have Kate Micucci dreams. :darryl


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Has Kate Miccuci dreams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be the next poster.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Got me there


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't realize I won my Membership in an Award.

I didn't pay any money. :asuka


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Show off...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Again!


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Lives a strange existence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Doctor Strange.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is into superheroes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christina fan.


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Self important goof


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Describes everyone as "self-important", "pompous", or "arrogant".


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Describes Mordegloom, Zrc, Nossy & TFW perfectly


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Called me TFW.

Man, that is odd coming from you. :beckylol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Kisses up to CJ


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is a hypocrite cos he said "who gets excited about Seth and Dean?" in a topic when he has Seth listed as a favourite in his sidebar :lmao


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Ambrosia Gal


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has been banned from threads


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Sensitive soul


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a sensitive soul. Should know people have feelings. :cudi


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Is a butthurt smark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Uses the word 'smark' in 2018. :beckylol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Triggered


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't have a signature.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Can't think of a con for him


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*The lack of Nikki Bella gifs.*


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

Not enough Nikki gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No longer with us. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't happy about that. :sip


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like hot Russian porn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to hook me up with trans who look like Peyton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't appreciate that Peyton lookalike

Though if you looked at the rest of her Instagram like I did she didn't look much like Peyton at all, just that one pic :hmm:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still hasn't replied to my PM. My feelings are really hurt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is making no effort to become Kiernan Shipka.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

has replied before I can say that Fourth Wall's username reminds me of a bootlicker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not have an avatar. :O


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

....Wrong Wasp.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

....Wrong Wasp.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Asuka>Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of Kate Micucci. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He likes a bunch of crappy stuff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like anything old or weird. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Told a lie about me.

I don't like anything weird, huh?
































































None of that shit strikes you as weird? We got different god damn definitions of weird then, my friend. What I don't like is badly done weird. 

Also, it's not strictly true that I don't like anything old. I may not like old tv or movies, but I like a bunch of old songs. 
















Fucking sublime.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't like my favourites.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Jill Valentine is the grooviest Resident Evil character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changes his avatar almost daily :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Stingy with the likes.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lives in Australia :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks living in Australia is a con, even though the GOATS, Mr. Sunday Movies and Nick Mason of The Weekly Planet podcast are Australian. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's more the 40°C temperatures and the deadly snakes that put me off. :side: 

Hasn't tried Monster Energy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't seen any Anna Kendrick films.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only likes Peyton because she is hot :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton has talent


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Sonya has charisma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Peyton is more attractive than GOAT Asuka. :bunk



Nostalgia said:


> It's more the 40°C temperatures and the deadly snakes that put me off. :side:
> 
> Hasn't tried Monster Energy


Snakes aren't in the big cities. There are areas of Australia I wouldn't want to live in, to be sure.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hates Becky Lynch. :sadbecky


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Likes :Cocky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes the smelly vegan hobo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Asuka is hotter than Peyton :heston


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

NINJAD

Likes Ken Kennedy

Uh, Doesn't have Dakota in their sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Luke Harper


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't watch many movies. So we never have any discussions about movies. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't bother to watch certain videos that you take the time to find and send to him :side:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't forget things easily. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still plays COD in 2019


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't take my sig suggestions seriously :gameover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a boss Françoise Hardy avi/sig combo. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Criticising others, but also himself doesn't have a Françoise Hardy avi or sig. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a super-sweet Mayu Iwatani avi. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Joined the forum and has a birthday in the worst month of the year


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Scares poor Wall with things he asks him to look for


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very picky with his women and would turn down Danielle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates the month of Phantomas. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a lot of choice when it came to gif avatars and went with that one :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Had a lot of choice when it came to avatars and went with that one :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They take wrestling a bit too seriously :shrug


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Is obsessed with one particular female


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brutus is NOT his name. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His name isn't Asuka. :bunk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Judges everyone by their Asuka fandom.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds Rugby entertaining


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Never rocks an Eva Marie signature.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His username is a creation of the two women he likes. As much as I like certain women I would not do that. :lol



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Never rocks an Eva Marie signature.*


I did once sometime back in 2013/2014. :cool2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Didn’t notice that Rihanna is in my username as well...*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Points out my lack of reading comprehension at times :side:


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Lacks reading comprehension


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

IIconics fan :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that being an IIconics fan is a negative :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks The IIconics should get TV time every week and a push :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Nikki Cross should be top heel on SmackDown. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that Nikki Cross should be the top heel on SD over the IIconics :bunk:goaway


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

More fond of Australian women thn British women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a silly Ziggler avatar. I like Ziggler but yeah, that's just... :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not sail with Kairi Sane. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buried me earlier :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Was mean to precious Kate Micucci. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does not think that the future is IIconic :lauren

At this point, I am starting to doubt it is too :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks DJ sigs are awful :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Doctor Strange avatars are awful. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Does not answer my extremely important questions that I've been wondering about myself since 2012 :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the times I actually did answer it. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm as bad as Mordy :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is as bad as Mordy! :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shows WF to his girlfriend :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's fine with us dorks. :anna

Doesn't love old... new...

Movies. Just doesn't love movies.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lies that they're a doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

KNOWS TOO MUCH.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have an Aubrey avatar. Traitor.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants a miserable British winter :bunk



Doctor Phantom said:


> She's fine with us dorks. :anna


She must love my avatars and sigs. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think it is an honor to be compared with me :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is a 10/10 :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Aubrey Plaza. :andre


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Thinks Peyton is a 10/10 :lauren


Incorrect, I think Peyton is 11/10

Doesn't post in the live RAW/SD threads


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts in live threads and watches full shows :bryanlol 


Peyton is a 8/10 on a good day. I'm being kind.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a con?

Will not post in my upcoming Kate Micucci Appreciation Thread. :sadbecky

EDIT:

Ditto.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Kate is more than a 6/10 :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dropped Kate down a point since the last time he said that. :sadbecky

No longer a 7... :darryl


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cares about other people's ratings on Women he finds attractive. :lauren

Unless you're talking about :anna of course. Then we've got a fight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is in love with a Twitch streamer :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't watch attractive Twitch girls.

Pah!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Anna is more than an 8/10 :grin2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow, what did I do to deserve that? :sadbecky

Unnecessarily ribs people that are super nice to him. Tough love.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gets oversensitive with a dig

Alright, alright, she is an 8.5 out of 10


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rates women. Everyone is beautiful!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not everyone, I am ugly af

Prefers Asuka over Kairi :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Kairi over Asuka. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Becky is the best female on the roster :goaway:bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Peyton is the best looking on the roster. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Peyton to Mayu Iwatani. :goaway

That's just a guess, but I think I'm right...

EDIT:

Needs more Mayu.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mayu was his last avi before he got the powers of a god



The Fourth Wall said:


> Thinks Peyton is the best looking on the roster. :bunk


I don't think she is, SHE IS the hottest woman on the roster, that's just facts :grin2:

I suppose I have to say something: Doesn't like any Nickelback song


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks having a Mayu avi is a con. :bunk


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Spends too much of their times on these Fantasy & Games threads :bunk :sip


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

That his name is not Brutus. I could use a new Barber.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Knows wayyy too much about me already :nash


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sami Zayn fan :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't seem to like talented wrestlers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't support Becky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supports Becky over Asuka: Human Supreme.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Asuka is Human Supreme


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Denies facts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks his opinion is fact :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think my opinion is the law. :lauren


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Doesn't show love for Doctor Fate on his avatar or signature.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that it's all about Doctor Strange. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't talk about Clea enough :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Encouraging Phantom to talk about Clea more. :woah


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't banged, I mean, talked with his neighbour yet :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a member of the Becky is Awesome fan club :sadbecky



The Fourth Wall said:


> Encouraging Phantom to talk about Clea more. :woah


He doesn't need any encouragement :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ribs Becky & Seth :sadbecky

Edit: Hasn't banned Mordy yet. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Believe or not, I do like Seth, he probably is my favourite person on RAW. I just like to rib you more :grin2:

Not a part of the Peyton is Awesome Fan Group



CJ said:


> Not a member of the Becky is Awesome fan club :sadbeckyl


You haven't invited me :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes Seth, and yet still ribs me


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Trying to peer pressure me into banning Mordy :sadbecky



The Fourth Wall said:


> Edit: Hasn't banned Mordy yet. :armfold


I'm waiting until his birthday :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna ban me on my birthday :sadbecky

Wonder if he still remembers when it is :hmmm


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*He hates Nikki Bella...*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have enough LD gifs in his sig rotation :no:



Mordecay said:


> Wonder if he still remembers when it is :hmmm


I don't even remember when Becky's birthday is. So you're safe :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leading the Bellalution, not the Belalution 










EDIT:

Ninja'd me and didn't mention Clea. :sadbecky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*I cant find fault with someone who has "that" Decker pic in their signature. So you conned the system.



Ninja'd me.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have Peyton in his rotation of hot women in his sig :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Peyton to Doctor Strange.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changed his avatar to something that is not as delightful to look at :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't control himself on twitter :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps wanting me to change my sig. :hmm: 



CJ said:


> Can't control himself on twitter :lauren


It's still deactivated. I'd say that's good self control. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't DM DJ saying that he wants to fuck the brains out of her, he is as afraid of her as TFW is of his neighbour


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks you should be a creepy weirdo on Twitter :kobe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.

EDIT:


Doesn't think MEW is delightful. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They think having Doctor in their name is cool



Doctor Phantom said:


> Doesn't think MEW is delightful. :bunk


But I do. 











:cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks of the wrong (WRONG!) MEW. :bunk

P.S. Being a "Doctor" is totally groovy. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Uses the word groovy :tripsscust



Nostalgia said:


> It's still deactivated. I'd say that's good self control. :shrug


You should delete it just to be sure :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like "groovy"... despite being groovy. :hmm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucks up to the mods :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like his lovely English relatives. 



CJ said:


> You should delete it just to be sure :lmao


Hell no. DJ follows me, that is important. :side: I'll also want to message her again at some point but only when the timing is right.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably won't vote for Peyton in the next womens rankings despite being a founding member of the Peyton is Awesome Fan Group :sadbecky

EDIT: Talks about DJ as much as I talk about Peyton :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was phantom'd. :dance

EDIT:

Phantom'd me. :darryl

Tragic irony or poetic justice?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They won't stop talking about Clea :eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

They won't stop talking about DJ :eyeroll

(I kid, I kid )


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not kidding.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Has 43000 more points than I do


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks points mean something :lauren


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Wouldn't have a clue tbh.

Uses that GIF quite a lot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't say something negative about someone with a Peyton avi :grin2:

Maybe the only thing is that he isn't rocking an awesome Peyton sig as well :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm odd for liking different things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't talk about Clea enough.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not part of the invisible crew


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't talk about Peyton enough


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Writes ''women'' because he thinks it's funny :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finds things funny.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Implies having a sense of humour is a con :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not on an active campaign for the death of joy. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was about to say something about his sig, but I promised to be nice with Kate

Is trying to take my sad gimmick, I am the only one allowed to be sad/depressed around here


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks he should be the only one allowed to be sad :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LET'S ALL BE SAD! :yay

What were you going to say, Mordy? You have my blessing.

Would not destroy himself for Kairi Sane. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doctor Phantom said:


> What were you going to say, Mordy? You have my blessing.


The previous sig you have was better looking :grin2:

Would not sacrifice himself for Peyton Royce :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would destroy himself for Kairi Sane when he has a girlfriend :lauren



Edit: Has fapped to Peyton an unquestionable amount of times :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has fapped to DJ... Period


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GF also says :lauren.

Not wearing a boss Doctor Strange hoodie right now. :bunk

It looks like his costume! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His favourite fruit is the god awful banana




Mordecay said:


> Has fapped to DJ... Period


Last person I fapped to actually. :banderas There's a nice mental image for your mind.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks bananas are awful. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably has fapped thinking about DJ's banana










EDIT: Still hasn't used the "Screaming in Australian" gif as sig :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a slight allergy to them and they upset my stomach so. :side:


Avoids some of my questions :goaway


Edit: Puts weird thoughts in my mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asks questions about things that disinterest me. :goaway

PREDICTION:

Will throw that back at me. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I avoid some of questions, not sure what he is talking about :ciampa

EDIT: Is a ninja :argh:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't read edits :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was willing to name Phantom's worst obsession... but not his best. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom's best obsessions are MEW and Kairi

Doesn't like when I post hot pics of Kairi


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm gross :rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:

I don't NOT like it... 

Thinks Creech is more attractive that Kate. :lauren

NO:

Doesn't dig Clea, the greatest fictional character of all time. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Feels conflicted when I post hot pictures of Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not really. I liked those same pictures on several threads. 

Doesn't get me at all. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Kairi is super hot :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Kairi is hot :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She's fine but nothing special. :shrug I'm not really into Asian women though. 


Is from Peru


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks is a con being from Peru (I mean, it is, but only peruvians are allowed to say it)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Sally Hawkins is a gift to the world. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not following the amazing DJ on Twitter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not following Kate Micucci on Twitter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't follow the amazing Peyton Royce IG account


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I would be interested in drag queens. That's gross. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not post pictures of Sally Hawkins. :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is only a doctor of philosophy. :tripsscust


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Bryan is the GOAT :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Kane has the GOAT entrance theme song


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would pay Peyton for a personalised video :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You damn right I would

Would pay DJ for a more "personalized" video :curry2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very jealous of Tye


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Mickie James is far out. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What? :side:

Is more obsessed with Doctor Strange than my friend is :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would probably be very jealous of whoever is banging the brains out of DJ


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is giving me unrealistic expectations on the chances I have with my Neighbour. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Flounced off the forum :lauren




Mordecay said:


> Would probably be very jealous of whoever is banging the brains out of DJ


I don't think anyone is but typical Mordy can't go a day without mentioning her. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Acts like he wasn't going to mention his obsession eventually today :eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't. I'm embarrassed enough as it is :side:

Hasn't watched The Punisher on Netflix.










Edit: Wants to see Peyton wrestle. :Cocky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has an unhealthy sausage roll obsession :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Judges my Sausage Roll obsession.










I haven't been to Greggs in a bit though. Definitely been in a weird mood. :beckylol Craving them.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Judges the Twitter pictures I send him :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sends me *interesting* pictures. :side:

WTF MAN :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to see Peyton wrestling :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton wrestling is entertaining


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Sonya is entertaining


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think Billie has a weird face


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Billie looks masculine :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Riles up Becky fans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a Becky fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know when to stop ribbing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think that ribbing is a way of life around here


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have 50 dollars to spare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not use that money to buy monster toys. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buys toys despite being a old man :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> Doesn't have 50 dollars to spare


:sadbecky. That's just mean

Ninja's me constantly :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't surround himself with awesome toys the way I do. :bunk

EDIT:

Thinks Nikki Cross is cringe. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Nikki Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like the eternally groovy Nikki Cross. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They are being lazy today :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm always lazy, turkey!

Mean to Kate and Clea, worse than Mussolini.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used a IIconics sig :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't play COD in 2019. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves Pokeymen. :goaway

EDIT:

Probably only appreciates half of the rep I gave her. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls TFW female. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a turkey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

Doesn't think Anna is Anna. :goaway

Mordy:

Jivest turkey. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls me a pervert and gross


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very perverted. Way more than me. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the kayfabe of this section. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls people dweebs :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is about to go to sleep at 11pm, like a geek


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find this girl extremely appealing


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't posted pics of the polish chick he is gonna bang :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the lowest kind of humour with sausage jokes. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Mayu Iwatani.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't think that Mayu looks a bit weird. Hell of a wrestler though, and seems like she has cute vibe that Kairi has :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu is greatness. :yes


Doesn't love horror movies.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't own one of these :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Owns WWE merchandise in 2019 :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still has a twitter in 2019 :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Owns WWE merchandise in 2019 :goaway


Gotta support my girl :becky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't buy this, like I did










Nor is he wearing it right now, like I am :hb


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not a bad shirt tbf compared to most WWE merchandise


Has an un-creative username :shrug



Edit: Liked Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Said an insanely hypocritical statement about why he doesn't like Billie Kaye.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't appreciate my sense in humour :shrug


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't see my lovely sig every time I post :bunk



Nostalgia said:


> Has an un-creative username :shrug


It's better than why2cj :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Owns that "The Man" shirt. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does not like people buying Becky merchandise, even though he met Becky and she was extremely nice to him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm a wrestling fan! We take sides! It's not an Asuka shirt, so I'm mad!

She was really nice tho. 

Prefers Carnage to Mysterio. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TL

Will probably pester me until I change that rep I just gave him :becky

Phantom

Ninja'd me :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't live in the best part of The UK



CJ said:


> It's better than why2cj :beckylol


You should explain that one. :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've been Becky'd!

Not Death from Sandman. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Asian women are the hottest on the planet :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks male women are the hottest on the planet :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not be sad when I change my Micucci sig in a few. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't have the same enthusiasm for The Weekly Planet as I do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like those guys. I'd hang out with them...

Not thinking about Mysterio right now. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know you like them, but it's my favourite thing. I've listened for years, I've bought numerous of their merchandise, I listen to all their stuff. I love their podcast as much as I love watching Asuka perform. Perhaps more, as sad as that is. If I had to choose between the two, I wouldn't know how to pick. I get more content out of this show, though, so.....I hate myself. 

Likes villains who wear fish bowls for helmets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has a new obsession. :lauren

Just waiting for the Mysterio avatar and signature.

Edit: Doesn't want :Cocky to win the Rumble.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a Bryan sig


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks I care who wins the mens Rumble. It ain't Joe, Bray or Owens, so who cares. 8*D

EDIT - Cut me off.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate one of Spidey's greatest foes. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed his most IIconic sig to date :side:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Talks about my favourite more than I do :beckylol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't care if Seth wins the Rumble.

You'll at least be happy for me, right? :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is fickle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Wolverine to Magik. :goaway

^That applies to most of you. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't pick an avi/sig combo & stick with it :goaway



The Fourth Wall said:


> You'll at least be happy for me, right? :sadbecky


Of course I will :rollins


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks criticize Becky is trolling :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I'm gay. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got rid of that lovely Anna sig he had :sadbecky



Mordecay said:


> Thinks criticize Becky is trolling :lauren


Pretty sure I don't.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't give me the name of the girl he repped me a photo of. :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually, I don't think that you are gay, just...










Finds Billie unattractive... Maybe he is gay :hmmm

My internet is so slow today

DOUBLE EDIT:

CJ: Is not making many gifs anymore

NOSTALGIA: Sends shemale reps :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think these girls should be the first women tag champs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks Mandy & friend should be tag champs :confused



Nostalgia said:


> Didn't give me the name of the girl he repped me a photo of. :hmm:


Anna Nyström :becky2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't appreciate the underrated beauty Sonya Deville.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably thinks that a team that isn't the IIconics should be tag champions

Or probably thinks Becky should win the titles by herself :side:

:fuck

EDIT: Doesn't appreciate the underrated beauty of Billie Kay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks someone might be gay if they don't find Billie attractive :kobe




CJ said:


> Thinks Mandy & friend should be tag champs :confused


Who do you think should be? Don't say The IIconics. :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks the East coast of England is better than the East coast of Norn Iron. Blasphemy :beckylol



Nostalgia said:


> Who do you think should be? Don't say The IIconics. :lmao


Peyton & friend :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

^^ I can't say anything bad about you after that :fuck

Whatever, I skip you and say something bad about Nostalgia again :lol

Gives weird recommendations when it comes to porn :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't recognise CJ's sarcasm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently doesn't recognise my sarcasm either :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the king of sarcasm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't accept that Peyton's no more than a 8/10 on a good day


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has never heard of the Swedish Goddess Anna Nyström



Mordecay said:


> Is the king of sarcasm


Who me? :nah2

I was being genuine when I said I want the IIconics to win the tag belts. Nostalgia's just wrong as usual :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I'm not really into Swedish women like so many people are. :shrug She looks good though. 


Thinks I'm often wrong. :kobe


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants the IIconics to win the tag titles roud

Is making harder to find cons about him

EDIT: Thinks that Peyton is an 8/10 :heston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has bad taste


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has bad taste in women and in "women"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Considering all the compliments the photos get, you're wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably should know those compliments are because not many of those people know the truth abouth DJ :lol

Deactivates and activates his Twitter a lot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But some people who know still do because they don't act like immature 12 year olds who go: ''ewwww, gross'' when they find out someone is transgender. :side:


Doesn't act his age.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks my username is uncreative :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Thinks I'm often wrong. :kobe


You often are :cool2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is deeply embarrassed of his first name. It's just a name pal. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks one acts like 12 year old because doesn't like what he likes :eyeroll


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Made an awful thread earlier this week :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No it's because of how you act about it, but you're not as bad as others 



Wants The IIconics to be the first tag champs :eyeroll




Edit: Couldn't initially think of a con so I had to check your profile. Enjoys the boring sport of football.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hates football :goaway 4-0 on Saturday :yay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The locals are more unfriendly where he lives


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not going to own 10 Chilling Adventures of Sabrina Sabrina Spellman Funko Pops. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want the IIconics to beat Asuka clean :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Typing that sentence didn't make him vomit in rage. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is so sick that vomits after reading the most amazing thing that could happen in WWE, I feel bad for him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vomits at the pretty girls I send him :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate Clea cosplay.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Does appreciate that Clea cosplay.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They seem to think Brazilian shemales are the best


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't have many options...

Doesn't dig the Wasp. :goaway

EDIT:

Ninja. Suck an egg. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I only eat eggs, I don't suck on them. I don't suck on anything. 


Is rude :rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not rude enough. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think Chris Redfield is GOAT. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't make a move on his hot neighbour :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't express his feelings to the lovely Polish girl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Magik. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably didn't care for my recommendation in the recommendation thread :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a liar



Nostalgia said:


> I only eat eggs, I don't suck on them. *I don't suck on anything.*





Nostalgia said:


> Knows Mordy always sucks up to CJ
> 
> He probably would suck him off :lauren





> ** The second thing he said about me, he TOTALLY would do it to DJ*





Nostalgia said:


> Yep.
> 
> .... I'll never hear the end of this now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't check it out. :anna

Needs a new schtick... says Clea dude.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ignores my recommendations. :bunk 




Mordecay said:


> Is a liar


No because I haven't done it. :kobe That's like you saying you want to marry Peyton, then me calling you a liar because you haven't done it yet.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is too nice of a guy and people take advantage of him.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Talks to himself. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is trying to better himself and his solution isn't to become an Asuka mark. :lauren :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't support the IIconics :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't support Becky :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't support Sally Hawkins. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was the first one to talk to himself in threads, I only copied :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Copycat. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is using that avatar and not the beautiful Françoise Hardy :lauren


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Is having that sig and Avi of this gorgeous girl.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes poor rants


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is fooling people with his sig/avi :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Even so, plenty of people like girls like her. You should see all the comments she gets on Twitter. :beckylol


Always feels the need to point out my sig/avi. :side:


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Is one of my fans.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is probably a rejoiner :hmm:


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Joined the bandwagon of these senseless accusations sent at me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Craves attention :lauren


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Is one cool headed guy that I might appreciate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Broken.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chose MEW over Francoise and Aubrey.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is no longer listening to my DJ updates. :lauren


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He doesn't respect Daniel Bryan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes this section awkward sometimes. :side:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I respect his ability and he's a great wrestler, but I'm just not a fan of his character. :shrug




He asked me a weird porn question :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I ignore him.

Should know it's usually just a "No comment :bush" but I've read it. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No longer part of the MEW Crew. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No longer using MEW :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks Becky fans on WF are worse than Asuka fans on WF. Some Becky fans are a bit deluded, I agree but some Asuka fans are downright nasty posters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm nasty. roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Takes criticism towards Asuka fans personal when he is one of the nice ones :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks liking DJ is weird


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to embrace their inner Swiftie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would pick Taylor Swift over Françoise Hardy. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hides his face with masks :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was born :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is incredibly rude :lauren


----------



## Broken Bone (Jul 17, 2018)

Never told me who's in their profile picture.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Controversial.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has some weird interests :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't share my taste for exceptionally beautiful women and settles for mediocre Peyton Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Settles with people that are not really women, but he keeps calling them women


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not entertained by my hilarious sense of humour


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His sense of humour is as bad as his taste for women/"women"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably laughed his ass off at the rep I sent him :no:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thinks Peyton is mediocre.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Went to Fearless University instead of Yale.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has Magik in his favourites but not Francoise. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is so confident about his Rumble predictions. Talk about cocky. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Called me cocky. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still rages at COD :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't own a PS4 in 2019. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Doesn't own a PS4 in 2019. :lauren


I haven't owned any kind of video games console :sadbecky

Making fun of poor people :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to improve his English


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks that was a dig at poor people. I'm pretty poor as well, well not poor, but just barely scraping by. Just saved a lot of money over time to finally buy myself one.

Edit: Makes fun of me for still playing COD. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still plays COD with kids half his age and rages when they beat him or make him lose


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hates my avatar and signature :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes fun of my english when he knows that I really didn't had a formal education, but I learnt by watching wrestling and news in english


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't own video games consoles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's always nasty to dear Sally Hawkins. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't aproove Peyton pics spam :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spams far too many Peyton pics in Game threads. Stick to WoW. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Monster enough to have its logo as his avatar. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't go a day without changing his avatar. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Changed his avatar... to a slightly different Monster logo. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His favourite AC/DC song is not the best one :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His sig looks weird, should be centered

EDIT: Has not been using a hot woman as his sig/avi in months


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes horrible jokes



Mordecay said:


> EDIT: Has not been using a hot woman as his sig/avi in months


So when I had Bella Hadid she was hot? :hmm:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nostalgia said:


> So when I had Bella Hadid she was hot? :hmm:


That was months ago :shrug

Got catfished apparently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like the song because of the live show...

Peyton over Rhea... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I know but I was wondering if you found her hot. 


I have not been catfished. 


Doesn't read clearly.




Edit: Phantom'd me. :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya over Asuka... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Miz fan in 2019 :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yu-Gi-Oh fan in 2019. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka fan...Period :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Except I'm not and I hate the direction they've gone with the game and I haven't played it in a few years now. I just remember a lot of the old cards and have fond memories of when the game was great fun. 


Edit: Peyton fan.. period.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has fond memories of Yu-Gi-Oh... :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the awesomeness of Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Argues a lot with his internet provider. Clearly not good at negotiating. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, a Monster avi... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers geeky Monster movies to Monster energy :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Compared Deadpool to Becky :bunk

EDIT: Doesn't know much about my posts outside the Fantasy and Games section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I don't read WWE Section threads. I read plenty. I just don't post much in them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't prefer Boris Karloff to an energy drink. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ain't about that Deadpool life.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates on Magik... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a lot of weird interests. 


Somehow I know what the next post will be. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drinks...monsters?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte is his favourite woman on the roster :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And she should be everyone’s, The Queen is tops.

Is not a fan of The Man Becky Lynch


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to be a Swiftie :lauren


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Used the term Swiftie :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> And she should be everyone’s, The Queen is tops.












Hasn't read any Doctor Strange comics... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't used a Kairi sig/avi :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a fan of DAK(?)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wut?

Prefers Cammy to Hsien-Ko... :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prefers AZA to MEW but when confronted about it sidesteps the issue by posting a pict of both.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why not both?










Doesn't care about GOATor Strange... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Debbie Harry? Who? :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't know of Debbie Harry


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to embrace their inner Swiftie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Swift to Debbie Harry. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't kept his IIconic sig for more than a few hours :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> Has yet to embrace their inner Swiftie


I'd rather embrace my inner Schwifty





Ninja'd me just now


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's not embarrassed to have The IIconics on his profile :bunk



Edit: Has numbers in his username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, how do you not know Debbie Harry??!??!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody knows who the fuck Debbie Harry is.

Elvis Presley, Paul Mcartney, John Lennon, Frank Sinatra, Michael Jackson, Madonna, Britney Spears.......Debbie Harry. Yeah, no.

Thinks I should know who Debbie Harry is if I don't follow Blondies music.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry's a legit icon! 

Embraces that Deadpool life. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gets dissapointed when people doesn't know his weird obsessions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, Debbie Harry is not that weird. I didn't expect you guys to know Clea... but Debbie Harry? That's insane to me!

What do they teach you in school?!?!

Has no love for the GOAT. :asuka :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates that Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indifferent to that Strange. :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Salty about his favorites not being acknowledged sometimes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right. I'm more salt than man.

Doesn't care about Lydia Deetz. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Harry's a legit icon!
> 
> Embraces that Deadpool life. :lauren


If that were true, we would've heard of her.

Has a Debbie Harry avatar.....whoever that is. 8*D


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Obsessed with Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't read.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect GOAT Debbie Harry. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has to many GOATs, a timeless entity needs to make up their mind


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NEVER!

Doesn't respect GOAT Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

is lying about being from underneath the Staples Centre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm lying. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Nikki Cross is entertaining :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a liar

EDIT: Is a ninja


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is lazy :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespecting GOAT Nikki Cross... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think she's terribly embarrassing and cringeworthy :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the fact that the IIconics had a more memorable Rumble than Sonya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think she's delightful. :bunk

EDIT:

Prefers Peyton to GOAT Mayu Iwatani. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finds my constant use of the word Fap gross :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a big time pervert :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is gross. :bunk

EDIT:

Ninja.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joining forces with Nostalgia to say false accusations against me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still gross.. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overuses the term GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disapproves of GOAT Doctor Strange. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Disapproves of GOAT Becky Lynch, even though she was extremely nice to him :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Somehow thinks Gigi is better than Bella :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got catfished like a geek :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't you fool 


Is a fool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Called Mordy a "fool" like a fool! :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers to call people Turkeys instead :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't eat turkey :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did everyone else die for a minute?

Doesn't care about my dumb obsessions. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks the banana is a good fruit :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers women with "bananas" :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nope, all my exes were normal girls. :cool2


Is ill-informed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still hasn't watched Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches bad series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How do you know if you haven't watched it? :hmm

Probably doesn't approve of my current avi. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It's better than Debbie Harry :shrug 


Has OCD over his profile


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks there are things that are better than Debbie Harry. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a regular in this section :beckylol

EDIT: Thinks people should care about Debbie Harry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't enjoy my wonderful presence in this section of the forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU DEBBIE-LESS WEIRDOS?!?!?!

Cares more about Peyton than Debbie Harry. :thelist

EDIT:

Hates my best avis.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will :eyeroll about my latest post in the "Name 3 things..." Thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm dreading that post...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has got me using the word groovy :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I should visit Northern Ireland before other beautiful European countries :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blames the writting team for her favorites being shit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks The IIconics are more talented than Sonya and Mandy. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Mandy and Sonya are not shit :heston. Mandy is the worst actress in the roster and Sonya wouldn't be on tv if it wasn't for her, like the Rumble showed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Aubrey Plaza enough. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a Wilde-less House pic :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the Wilde gif I posted. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Talking about a Wild-less House pict when the real crime is posting an Odette-less pict...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Sakura is the GOAT Street Fighter character... :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't think Vega is the man in street fighter.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's fine... but he's not Sakura.










Doesn't think Resident Evil 3 is the GOAT... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually went through with that Doctor Strange and Mickie James rep :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WORST
REPS
EVER


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't appreciate the effort I went through to find that pic :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Puts effort into things on this site. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Rhea>Peyton :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Against facts. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Peyton is not the top australian woman in WWE :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually believes that jive. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually believes that Asuka is perfect :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Against beautiful women :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Doctor Strange is the greatest fictional character of all time. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Deadpool>Dr Strange :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking about nerdy things I don't care about. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about superheroes, does care about Pokeymen. :bunk


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Has no respect for Shakespeare


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Put Gillberg up against the mighty Asuka?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has no respect for mighty Jill valentine. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Apprently likes Sonya but didn't list her in his top 10 but listed Peyton. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was a pity vote!

Doesn't watch enough anime. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mickie James in 2019 is worth a damn :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Mickie James. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sensitive soul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quoting Blue. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Self important goof


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange little misfit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

He was pretty funny :beckylol 


Doesn't have a pretty avatar


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks his opinion in womens wrestling matters :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks his opinion on womens wrestling matters when his favourite is one of the worst wrestlers on the whole roster. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks his opinion matters when his favourite is actually worse than mine :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1091435165224583168
Didn't post MEW. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya would take her in bed :lmao 


Won't stop going on about MEW. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreaciate the GOAT that is MEW :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya can wrestle a much better match than Peyton though. :shrug 


Not a good judge of women.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My mind went to the same place as yours on that Sonya/Asuka tweet.

Needs to love the MEW. :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People remember the Takeover 4 way match that Peyton was involved in, they don't remember any Sonya match. And Peyton is waaaaaaaay more charismatic than Sonya.

Not a good judge of talent

EDIT: Has naughty thoughts about Asuka :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always complains about the heat and can't handle it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not allowed to.

Not the Phantom. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not honest with his perverted thoughts, yet call other people "perverts" and "gross" :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

Refused to put Suspiria DAK in their sig :goaway


Mord,

Doesn't likes The Queen :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has perverted thoughts and is not pure like me. :lauren



Edit: Roman Reigns fan


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Keeps lying


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Does not find my sarcasm funny :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not funny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes people who were born during WWII :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drinks monsters


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes tall women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Judgemental. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Nah, just my tastes. And yes I realise Bella is somewhat tall but my ideal woman would be 5'7 or shorter. :shrug 


Gave Peyton a pity vote. :lauren


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

Has a gif that hurts my eyes.

Edit: Nostalgia blocked my original post, that's the con now. For shame!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shinsuke avatar :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't cherish Aubrey Plaza. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still pushing for that AZA entity


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks TAY > Aubrey. :bunk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't mark for Mandy like he does Asuka.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marks for Mandy. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't appreciate Mandy. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Appreciates Mandy, doesn't appreciate Kairi Sane. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posts heresy like AZA > TAY

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates facts. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made a dumb comment about how females lose my interest. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Very defensive.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not as funny as he thinks he is. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


Tip: If you're going to keep making intentionally provocative posts, expect to get ribbed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is acting high and mighty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gives criticism, cannot take criticism.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm only joking around. 


Is delaying his UK trip.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know. You do it so often... 

Actually wants me in the UK.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is avoiding the UK because of that charming Nostalgia fellow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks he's charming. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls Peyton "The Evil One" :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is the hottest in the WWE :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Peyton is the hottest woman in the world :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't stop talking about The Evil One.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talks a lot about his obsessions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has only one obsession. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a million obsessions, but neither of those is Peyton :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Faps too much :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ribs darling Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy is a darling :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Picks on President Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has terrible taste in Presidents


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect President Clea.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't post enough MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. 


Wanna start the Mary Elizabeth Winstead Appreciation Society?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sure, what do I have to do? Post pics? I am good at that lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We will have a special MEW meeting later.

Not listening to Tim Curry right now.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't stop talking about that damn Pokemon:rusev


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes a ton of bad wrestlers.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likewise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Introduced a new meme into my life and I will never forgive him. :thelist


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has awful taste.

EDIT - Surprisingly a fitting ninjaing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto but I'll put more thought into this...

Hmm.... :hmm

So many options... Kinda overwhelming...

Prefers Livewire to Harley Quinn... :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prefers Doctor Strange to Joker :bunk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Doesn’t like ECW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Vox. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks not being Vox is a con.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not the good kind of Asuka fan (basically not Phantom)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vox is cool...

Thinks the Phantom is a "good" Asuka fan. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no problem with Vox as a member, Vox is friendly, I just don't like the incessant liberalism. Vox wants Captain Marvel to ruin the MCU. I can't have that.

Knows he's not a good Asuka fan. Very complacent, happy for her to languish in the mid card, content with a tap out win over Becky that's already forgotten, rather than lobbying like I do for a real push, but doesn't correct that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forces me to read more than three words at a time. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like to educate himself by reading my work.

That was a short post at that.

EDIT - Also edits his posts in an attempt to make me look foolish. Not going to work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would probably knife me if he knew it would make Asuka the face of the company. :lauren

Nah. I just didn't like what I wrote.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wouldn't accept to be knifed by me to make Peyton the face of the company :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks Peyton should be FOTC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Becky and Bliss :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Refuses to become Kate Micucci. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to become the kind of person Nostalgia would felt in love with


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insulted Kate Micucci: Perfect Human. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Kate is a perfect human :nah2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is a gift to the world. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has meltdowns when I ninja him. :lauren




Mordecay said:


> Wants me to become the kind of person Nostalgia would felt in love with


:beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THAT'S NOT TRUE, YOU CLOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Doesn't recognize me as the sweet, gentle soul that I am. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a turkey. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used my own word against me...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uses words that were cool in the 60's-70's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't give Magik the respect she deserves. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes Miss Martian :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to vote... for Peyton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wont accept that Peyton sucks :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was gonna say that you want Mandy and Sonya to win the tag titles, but when I thought about it, I'm with you to keep Mandy from being Asukas opponent at WrestleMania, actually. So I'll just settle for you being a fan of them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants Asuka to keep the title forever :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't want Asuka to keep the title forever :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only has one person on his WF friend list. :lauren



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I was gonna say that you want Mandy and Sonya to win the tag titles, but when I thought about it, I'm with you to keep Mandy from being Asukas opponent at WrestleMania, actually. So I'll just settle for you being a fan of them.


I'm an Asuka fan too and she deserves a much better WrestleMania opponent. Asuka has beaten both Sonya and Mandy several times anyway so they wouldn't be able to make it believable. They should just do Asuka/Charlotte II with Asuka going over. It's the best opponent credibility wise for Asuka and no one wants to see Charlotte in the Becky/Ronda match. I'm guessing WWE won't do it though. :shrug


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is an invisible profile creeper :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

Thinks nobody wants Charlotte in the Becky vs Ronda match

EDIT

Black Cobra

Changes sig a lot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate Kairi Sane enough. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has some weird tv gif in his sig. I know it's tv and not film, because the production values are tv level. I think I have a good eye for this by now. Now watch me be wrong.

What the fuck is that from?



Mordecay said:


> Wants Asuka to keep the title forever :goaway


I don't want her to keep the title forever. I want to keep the *RAW* title forever. I want her to have a shot at the A title, she needs all 3. I want her to beat Charlotte at WrestleMania, I mean, I really want her to main event with Ronda, but we can't have that because hacks get that spot, so fine, beat Charlotte at WrestleMania, lose to Kairi Sane at SummerSlam, go to Raw, beat whoever the champion is (as if it's not gonna be Becky) and then hold the title for the rest of eternity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not in charge of Asuka's booking. :sadbecky

Buffy... TV.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want me to be in charge of WWE womens booking :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right. Stay away from creative.

Not a huge Simpsons fan. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Also wants Asuka to reign supreme until Dormammu challenges her and loses to her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka forcing Dormammu to submit... :banderas

Doesn't want to hire someone to draw that for him. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My brother could draw it, he is good at that, but he doesn't give a fuck.

Doesn't want to see Peyton being the one beating Asuka for the title :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I probably could, but I'm too lazy.


Wants Peyton to defeat Asuka, an idea tantamount to Crazy Quilt defeating Batman.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I want Peyton to squash Asuka, Goldberg-Brock Survivor Series 2016 style. And I don't know what are you talking about Batman.

Besides Kairi has a bad taste in wrestlers :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They feel the need to reply to me every time I mention The IIconics in a WWE section post. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Feels the need to quote me every time I make one of my hilarious ribs about him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Mayu and Asuka are examples of my bad taste. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Is not in charge of Asuka's booking. :sadbecky
> 
> Buffy... TV.


See, I have a good eye. I knew it.

What character? I shouldn't care, and I don't care, but it's a weird curiousity. Once I know I'll go "Ok, whatever" and then I'll never mention it again.

Wants Peyton to squash Asuka. A fact that tempts me to spend countless minutes Youtubing all the myriad of times Peyton has tapped out to the GOAT, but I'm too lazy. I'm cruel enough to do it, but too lazy.

EDIT - Is trained in the ancient Japanese custom of forum Ninjutsu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anya. 

Not a Wasp fan. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mayu and Kairi are fine, Asuka, Becky and Nikki... :hmm

Still watches the Simpsons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mostly Treehouse of Horror. 

Becky's pretty low on my list. 

No apologies for Asuka and Nikki Cross.


Prefers Deadpool to the mystic majesty of Master Strange. :bunk










So good... :lenny


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

They get offended at certain words. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Takes me seriously. :fuckthis

What word did I just type? :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sad enough to take over me as the highest poster of this thread. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Drinks monsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used the same thing twice for NO.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I prefer that to the things Mordy says about me :shrug 


Calls me NO because he's too lazy to type my lovely username. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Sad enough to take over me as the highest poster of this thread. :lauren


Cares about who the highest poster is. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the highest poster of most game threads. :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't let go of the past


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wrote natural selection in a thread about what he was eating. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Exists :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thought I was in love with DJ :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to admit his feelings to the DJ


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't read any Sherlock Holmes. 

He's the OG House! Give him a shot!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ninja's me the most :no:



Mordecay said:


> Doesn't want to admit his feelings to the DJ


They don't exist and I unfollowed her on Instagram earlier. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cares about Instagram. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is too old for social media :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hates tall women, which means they don't appreciate the greatness of 6'2" tall Elizabeth Debicki


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm only 5'10 on a good day so of course. :goaway 


Thinks any top 10 list that doesn't have Charlotte in is invalid.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks his username is lovely :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posts more cons than pros... :lauren

EDIT:

No Clea avi... :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Username isn't inspired by Carl Johnson from GTA: San Andreas. :bunk

EDIT - Username isn't inspired by Doctor Fate. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dressed up as Bray Wyatt for a live event :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has yet to post a pic meeting Peyton, I'm curious to see who here has met wrestlers personally.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've met a few.

Prefers Naruto to Doctor Strange. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Dressed up as Bray Wyatt for a live event :lauren


No shame. Respect the GOAT.










Not Bray Wyatt.....:bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> I've met a few.
> 
> Prefers Naruto to Doctor Strange. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/sTCQfPo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="bunk" class="inlineimg" />


Why no pics of them man! Never mind.

Edit

Hates my favorites despite being high on some of them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :bunk










EDIT:

Thinks I would post an unmasked picture of myself. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's hard to come up with a con after such truth...

EDIT - ~_~

NVM. There's too much ninjaing going on in this thread. I'm confused. ~______~

Too liberal with his use of gifs. Gotta conserve them a little more so that they mean something when they're used.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wants to keep the mysterious identity going.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Works for Umbrella. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't realize I may have had something to do with sending the Nemesis T-type after his beloved Jill.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Started the Nemesis Program


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably won't give me credit on starting the program anytime soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Menacing Jill, I will come for him. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not taken advantage of the profile customization features of the forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't need that in my life.

Probably won't listen to that second Hardy album. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pushes Hardy very hard yet doesn't have her as a Favorite Musician...hmmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should I add Fran? :hmm

Prefers the inferior Suspiria. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please don't.

Loves Poison Ivy, the environmentalist villain. Ewww.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently doesn't know that Asuka isn't the only one in defeating all 4 HW aige


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows that irrelevant statistic. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fan of irrelevant wrestlers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Very rude about the women I like. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complains about my reps :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Very rude about the things I dig. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has so many cons it's impossible to just pick one :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made me feel bad. :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Named the wrong wrestlers considered to be the Mount Rushmore of the decade.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is objectively wrong about me being wrong.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His current avatar is horrible :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Removed his sig instead of using an IIconic one :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants everything to be IIconic. :goaway

You always hate the avatars I dig the most, NO. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hates the Bex yet uses her gifs...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want everything to be IIconic :goaway

IIconics are love, Iiconics are life

Peyton>MEW

EDIT: Didn't voted for Peyton in the rankings :goaway

And it's hard not to use Becky gifs since half the smilies in the forum seem to be Becky's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a true blue MEW fan. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bumps old threads and talks to himself in replies. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Finds himself too dull to talk to. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows for certain if there is intelligent life in other planets but will never share the information.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also cracked cold fusion. 

Prefers the Queen to the Pirate Princess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a fan of cream pies. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Second person to make that obvious joke. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls other men darling. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls other men... you know :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls trans women men even when they look like beautiful women. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates everything great. :goaway


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Wanted to get rid of Bex in my sig but not of Asuka in my avy. Sneaky!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't have Asuka in his avy or sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Using split screen, is not Brian De Palma. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changes his sig every couple hours. Instead of just getting one that rotates different gifs :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't vote for Clea. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Woudn't of voted for Raven if I voted for Clea :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows my game. :bunk

I almost picked Silver Dagger... but I didn't.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Making me choose between Raven and Harley :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is talking about nerdy stuff that Nostalgia does not care about :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is the biggest comic hater since Fredric Wertham. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I would be a better person if I read comics :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want to better himself by reading Sandman. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Mordy is a lovely guy despite making the worst jokes and ribs about me ever. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RESPECT CLEA, NO!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't respect the people who don't like/care about his faves


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm creepy for sending someone a DM who needed support at the time. :bunk


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Will probably never be the chairman of NostalgiaCon, get it?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Doesn't respect the people who don't like/care about his faves


Not true at all. I respect all of you.


Nostalgia Critic fan. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

First word that comes into his mind when he thinks about me: Peyton

Second word in his mind when he thinks about me: Pervert :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would not approve of the girl I met off Instagram yesterday :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. First is Peyton, second is fap. :lauren

Lives the sort of life that forces me to associate the word "fap" with him. :lauren

EDIT:

My personal ninja. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't want to follow some very interesting and Nostalgia-approved Twitter profiles. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cares about Twitter. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Says the person who posts wrestler tweets on the forum. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I only check on Asuka and Kairi. :anna

Probably doesn't follow Asuka and Kairi. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But posted Rhea tweets. :beckylol 


Thinks Kairi Sane is insanely beautiful and not a run of the mill Japanese girl. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was rare for me. I do follow Mick...

Doesn't think Kairi Sane is the most endearing pirate angel on earth. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't follow Peyton on Twitter/Instagram :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Follows that boring girl :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't follow Kate Micucci. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His MEW spam was way too short :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't appreciate the upcoming Sally Hawkins spam. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna spam Sally Hawkins :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keeps using that gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't want any part of this hottie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is indifferent to Kairi the way I'm indifferent to everyone he posts.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only included Peyton in his top 10 because of Mordy. :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ran out of material. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Keeps posting "women" when he said he wasn't going to :eyeroll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Automatically assumes what type of women they are. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks we should watch the recommendations he give us :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find that girl I posted above hot. :goaway She's Mexican by the way, I thought you would be into her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is she really a "she"? One is never sure with your posts :beckylol. 

Apparently hasn't noticed that I am not really into latin girls :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She has some nice nudes on Twitter Mordy. Only one way to find out. :beckylol


Is still clinging on to hope he'll end up with a white, Peyton lookalike. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, I am not falling for that trap again :goaway

His standards are so low that he settles with 99% women :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

You don't know! However I happen to find her very attractive. :banderas 


Thinks I don't like real girls. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Keeps asking people if they find trans attractive so he doesn't feel like a weirdo for liking them :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has used that avatar for ages and the Peyton pic I suggested for an avatar he only used for like two days. :lauren


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

won't keep the fictional character vs fictional character thread going


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves this thread too much.

EDIT:

Ninja.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is lying about being obnoxious


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Replied before I could


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanted to say something about me. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has probably changed his avatar & signature hundreds of times since I've been away. :lauren

Also, Hi Aubrey. I missed _us_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't posting much :vincefu


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Insults me for taking breaks from the internet at the betterment of my mental health. :sadbecky

What a meanie.

Hi Mordy. Missed you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Takes breaks from the internet :bunk

We missed you too Wall


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only wanted me back so he had someone else to rib :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Left me with Mordy and NO. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't consider me wonderful company :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is an awful company


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Insulting my boy Nostalgia


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His break didn't last as long as I thought it would. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't intercept me in time to tell me "STOP!" :side:

I'm back on the WF saddle again. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has 7 gifs of Anna between his sig and his avi and she isn't showing them boobs in any of those :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is simply a perv :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a perv :side:










Edit: Hasn't seen any Anna films :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still hasn't watched that wonderful video I sent him a long time ago. Talk about inconsiderate. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks his videos are 'wonderful' :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Missed my birthday. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not celebrate his birthday in a timeless manner


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His avatar is scaring me :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to embrace The Dark TAY


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Enjoys Taylor Swift's music.


I'm sorry. ops


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His avatar is judging me. :sadbecky

EDIT:

Ninja'd me AND missed my birthday. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't ribbed Brother Wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have an eye for talent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His whole deal. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is far closer to retirement age than me :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have an eye for beauty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, he prefers WOATpool to GOATor Strange. :bunk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has to say that at least once a day since he has run out of things to say


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always claims we've run out of things and should seriously STOP doing that. It irks me more than Peyton ever could. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, we do repeat stuff a lot :shrug

The truth irks him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Including that "out of stuff" thing. You can stop with that. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scared Mordy away. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wanted D'Vorah in MK 11. :bunk

Confirmed. :no: Nobody asked for her...:no:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Isn't happy about that. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not excited about the IIconics return to tv :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Something about the IIconics.



Doctor Phantom said:


> :mark
> 
> Isn't happy about that. :bunk


Because she's a geek. She's not popular, and all I see online are people agreeing with me.

Meanwhile, Erron Black, who people actually want, probably won't make it. :no:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is still talking about D'Vorah


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The con is that there is no con for this one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks D has no cons. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks me having no cons is a con


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he has no cons... I mean, he prefers Charlotte over certain aussie wrestlers :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

His favourite wrestler is an Aussie, NZ's mortal enemies :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prefers Dean Ambrose to Asuka. :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig that D'Vorah. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prefers D'Vorah to Erron Black :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Too easily pleased regarding Asuka's booking.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Asuka vs Naomi vs Mandy should happen :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a sig :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to have a Leanna Decker sig :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Thinks there's something wrong with having an LD sig :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn’t list his top 10 women in the nominations thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would give all his points to his Queen if he could


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kisses up to CJ on a level no other forum member does :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Continuing the, "who sucks up to CJ most" argument :beckywhat



Dolorian said:


> Didn’t list his top 10 women in the nominations thread


Check again :becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it's clearly Mordy. :shrug 



Put Mickie James in his top 10. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I suck up to him because I tag him every time I make a Becky post :nah2

I just want those sweet, fap worthy reps I get whenever I do it >


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't have to do anything and still get sweet reps :cool2


Would fap to anything :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't fap to the kind of stuff you usually send.

Thinks that the jobber team of Mandy and Sonya is actually superior of two recent, former champions


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thought the IIconics deserved best tag team of 2018 over the Riott Squad despite few actual tag matches and even fewer good ones.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't fill out the rest of the top 10 he would like to see become the first women's tag champions in his sig.

I wonder who the other 5 would be?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dancing Asuka is strangely hypnotic, like a human lava lamp.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't posted a gif with the frankie girl


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't be convinced to use a sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks people care about his sig :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Most of the reps I get are because of my sig :shrug

Recently posted pics of the catfish :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calling DJ a catfish without proof :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You were the one who brought that up :shrug

Complains about getting ribbed despite posting things that he knows will get him ribbed :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a Kairi avi. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ditto :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spends too much time on WF


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Confuses me with Black Metal :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Raven to Doctor Strange, the greatest character in fiction. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a habit of writing the words ''Doctor'' or ''Strange'' in the words threads so he can spell out Doctor Strange. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows my game. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Marks out when a new person posts in the Name 3 things thread. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BM is my fellow North Carolinian... and he digs Phantom of the Paradise.

Cares about "character tiers" and nonsense like that. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure what that was a reference to, Smash? :hmm: 


Cares about people from North Carolina. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about me. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is getting melodramatic :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Getting? I need to try harder...

Io is (probably) their favorite of the Threedom. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't appreciate Io enough :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't abandoned Io for magnificent Mayu. :andre


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Follows Mick Foley on twitter. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still a regular poster around here :fuck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretends he dislikes me when he likes me a lot :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still posting :fuckthis


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Being melodramatic like Phantom :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a username where if you take away the last three letters from it and replace it with two other letters... well.. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is using my username as a conduit for his own weird fantasies :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not Kairi on their sig despite claiming to like her better than Io :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't realize that Kairi actually is in my sig.

:bunk

(You just have to refresh the page because the gifs in my sig rotate)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't realise I can't think of many cons for him due to not knowing him well so I have to resort to crappy jokes. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi isn't a permanent pic/gif in his sig :bunk

EDIT: Always thinks in black coc... not surprising tbh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes more crappy jokes than me. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still awake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't read anything by Neil Gaiman. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a girlfriend, so is making all the regulars feel like losers around here :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Feels like a loser despite being a winner. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am winner :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lacks self confidence :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Needs to post more busty redheads


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lacks alcohol tolerance :sadbecky



Edit: they're a ninja


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I made shitty jokes :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't think his jokes are shitty :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants Asuka to give her title to Becky. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants me to abandon my love for Io and give it all to Mayu :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has Becky and not Peyton in his rotating sig :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sometime repeats himself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yells at clouds. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Im old


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Friend of the Pool. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably does not appreciate my dietary expertise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Happy Janet got killed off then resurrected in time to be killed off again...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Told a horrible, horrible lie about me! :goaway


I dig MCU's Doc Strange, but that doesn't mean I dig that stupid Infinity Gem Eye of Agamotto or that Sling Ring jive.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still has that avi... Just sayin'. >.>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't been in the Fictional Character thread... there's a new Raven-loving regular there! :mark


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still can't decide which Avy suits him.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Failed to compliment the avi improvement.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fan of the 3rd best female tag team on the main roster


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Considers the IIconics a good tag team :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably is feeling better than yesterday :fuck


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't give Kairi "Global Treasure" Sane enough love in his sig.

:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ditto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hates The Queen AND The Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Taylor Swift fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks being a fan of TAY is a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not push Charlotte into a volcano for :asuka. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well we would take a volcano match between them (whatever that may be)!

Abandoned their Mighty Wasp avi...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate Robby the Robot... :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kept the Wasp avi longer than the the IIconics sig :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not excited for Aubrey Plaza vs. Chucky. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is marking out in multiple threads about Aubrey Plaza

:lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't lists their favorites in their profile


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a Swift sig :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Updated his rankings, still no IIconics :sadbecky

EDIT: Is not doing gifs anymore :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Talks about the IIconics far too much


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a Poison Ivy sig :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has issues with members who don't have sigs :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Repped me a [IMG the other day :goaway

Also doesn't have a sig :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like that I talk about the IIconics a lot :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

CJ said:


> Doesn't have a Poison Ivy sig :goaway


I raise you








Sad Becky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes odd things



CJ said:


> Repped me a [IMG the other day :goaway


There was something wrong with my mouse that day. Ended up botching another rep to Dolorian. :beckylol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Also repped me a [IMG the other day :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes Charlotte better than Becky :beckywhat



Nostalgia said:


> Likes odd things


Posting that is like a bat signal to Mordy :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't give Monster a chance. :goaway




Edit: Thinks I should change my sig now to a CJ approved woman. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gives a chance to all kind of "monsters" :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can be very :rude


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Botches rep :goaway



Dolorian said:


> Also repped me a [IMG the other day :goaway


Fixed it :thumbsup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Abusing his mod powers :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not appreciate the Clea rep I'm about to send him. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sends Clea rep and not Raven rep :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't devote his entire sig space to Becky :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Abusing his mod powers :armfold


You probably meant to send Dolorian Swift rep anyway :lol

Mine is still a [IMG :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has never used an IIconics sig :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't dedicate avy or sig space to Becky :goaway

Thinks LD > Becky :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ:

Probably wasn't here for the three minutes I had a Poison Ivy avi. :sadbecky


Cobra:

Thinks Raven > GOAT Clea. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has been talking about the new Aubrey movie a lot :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about Aubrey Plaza Against Chucky. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't seem to realize she gonna die in that movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is wrong!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks that sending AZA rep is a good thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers a bunch of normal, boring actresses to Aubrey. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Constantly changes his sig to the point I think it's someone new. Then I realise it's just Phantom :sadbecky



Black Cobra said:


> Doesn't dedicate avy or sig space to Becky :goaway
> 
> Thinks LD > Becky :goaway


You got me :JLC2



Doctor Phantom said:


> CJ:
> 
> Probably wasn't here for the three minutes I had a Poison Ivy avi. :sadbecky


You should've @'d me :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Aubrey is the Peyton (GOAT) of actresses :lauren

EDIT: Doesn't have many cons so it gets harder to this about him


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just compared Plaza to Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants Kira Kosarin over lovely Melissa Benoist as Supergirl


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks the world wants to hear about Peyton all the time



CJ said:


> You probably meant to send Dolorian Swift rep anyway :lol
> 
> Mine is still a [IMG :lauren



Charlotte actually. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am rude :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Rude to Becky fans :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Charlotte actually. :shrug


Added Charlotte. @Dolorian should be happy :cool2



Spoiler: rep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am rude to all Becky fans :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rude to Kate Micucci fans. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't insulted Micucci in a while :shrug

Rude to all the Deadpool fans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Deadpool deserves my respect. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No one cares about Aubrey :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I care if he cares. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely more odd than me :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not odd enough. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Mordy would disagree with that. 


Prefers Peach and Daisy over Zelda. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Summoned Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a legit scary gif and knows I've never posted something that weird on the forum before. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates my new favorite gif.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a disappointing view on princesses


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The kind of princesses he likes have a sword between their legs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh, stop! 


Never knows when to stop. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Said what I was going to say about Mordy.

I was looking for the right Aubrey gif... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why can't princesses hide a sword between their legs?

Has a dirty mind

EDIT: Wants me to stop :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Peyton to MEW, Aubrey, and The Phantom. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers fictional characters over good ol' Mordy :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know my favourite wrestlers well :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Aubrey Plaza: Perfect Nutcase. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ninja's people all the time :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like Peyton Royce, the image that appears when you look for "Beauty" in any dictionary


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has some bad dictionaries


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should get better dictionaries, there are some interesting pics when you look for "mutant", you probably will like them


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't leave me and my fetish alone :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leave his fetish alone, Mordy!

Doesn't listen to enough Alice Cooper. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't listen to enough of AC/DC :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a straight-up lie.

Liar. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jokes about being axed to death


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Phantom buried me. It wasn't that bad. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that's a joke. :bunk

EDIT:

Good. I wasn't trying to "bury" you.

Ninja'd me like a jerk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently is an awful person who deserves to be axed irl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So true. roud

Will not avenge my death. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, if you are an awful person your death doesn't deserve to be avenged :shrug

Claims to only have 5 obsessions :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Us scumbags need to support each other. :anna

Doesn't know the music of Warren Zevon. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called me a scumbag :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't embrace the scumbag life. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A perv and a scumbag? That's too much lol

No longer the Mysterio of the anti Becky movement


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm the Mysterio of the anti-Deadpool movement. 

Will not join me.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Trying to rally an army like a true villain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Judging my felonious actions, works for Umbrella. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has been way too obsessed with AZA as of late


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Judging my felonious actions, works for Umbrella. :lauren


My employment with Umbrella is for the greater good0



Dolorian said:


> Has been way too obsessed with AZA as of late


Still has no con to speak of.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sucking up to D.

Aubrey forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talks more about Aubrey than about GOAT MEW :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D really doesn't like Aubrey. Damn.

Got liked by D.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably agrees with Nostalgia that the pic on my sig is the closest my faves are going to be from the tag titles :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Neglects Billie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Ruby to Asuka.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Finds it odd someone would prefer the best Women's promo to the worst.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is now on the Phantom's Revenge List. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Had it coming. Sticking by Aubrey despite her contributing to the rape of the Child's Play franchise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have thoughts on that, but I would prefer to focus on "YAY AUBREY" here. 

Picked Winona Ryder as Raven over GOAT V. Price as GOAT Strange. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Put his "GOAT"s in front of the wrong people despite the correct ones being available in the very same sentence. fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has GOAT dyslexia. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is excited about a Chucky movie in 2019 :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Removed the Asuka avatar :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a Jeff Jarrett sig :lauren

Doesn't appreciate Raven :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't dig awesome pyro displays :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't used Kane's entrance for awesome pyro displays :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lets his brother do most of the work in his house because he spends too much time on WF. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually I do most of the work in my house, he does most of the work outside the house :grin2:

Assume things and is usually wrong :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was reaching with that one but you are always reaching so it's okay. :shrug 


Whines like a baby about hot temperatures. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably stopped talking to the polish chick or didn't make a move after telling her his feelings :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not talking to any girls because he lives in a fantasy world with Peyton. :bunk




Mordecay said:


> Probably stopped talking to the polish chick or didn't make a move after telling her his feelings :lauren


We still talk regularly, I'm just taking things slow. :shrug 



Mordecay said:


> Assume things and is usually wrong :lauren


:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Given that you were talking about her regularly and then you stopped, I suppose she freaked out after you told her how you feel... or she found out your fetish and freaked out even more :lmao. My bad.

Gets all sensitive when people ribs him on his fetish


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's because you guys were giving all these suggestions on how to handle it, as if you knew the situation better than I do. :lauren


Thinks I'm super weird for having a fetish and won't admit his fetishes. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucking up to me via pm's now :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not spams dat Leanna Decker in the mention 3 things thread


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Has exactly zero Redheads on his profile :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't put Asuka in his top 10 :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

* Didn't even put Peyton in honorable mentions :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton deserves a mention at all :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't suck up to Phantom enough. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants his ass kissed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's a good one to kiss... :banderas

Doesn't respect GOAT Magik enough. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't post in the wrestling sections

EDIT: Only posts in the Peyton thread to talk about Kairi or Asuka :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't cherish my presence in the Peyton thread. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His avatars are getting worse :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Criticizes avatars when he has keeps the same stuff for months :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His location is NOT a Little Shop of Horrors reference. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have over 10k IIconics pics in his Imgur acount :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a million monster toys. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very sensitive about his interests 



Mordecay said:


> Doesn't have over 10k IIconics pics in his Imgur acount :goaway


Not something to be proud of. :hayden3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm sensitive. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't bought an IIconics t-shirt


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shows his age too much with some of his interests :lauren



Edit: Can never tell a joke that is actually funny. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By his logic, I must be at least 90 years old. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well that might be true because you do like some dinosaurs. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think dinosaurs are cool. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a huge DBZ fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Quoted some things I never said in that post where you called me out yesterday. :lauren




Edit :eyeroll horrible ninja.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is still breathing :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks liking traps is gay :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still in denial :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You've said variations of everything I included in that post! Don't lie or I will actually quote you!

Mean to dear Nostalgia. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would be sad enough to dig through months of post history to prove he's right. :bunk




Mordecay said:


> Still in denial


They are beautiful women. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will never stop being on denial :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO knows I don't care enough to do that. He's got me.

Took me seriously when I said Becky was exactly like Andre. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Changes his avatar too much, but at least it's better this time.




Mordecay said:


> Will never stop being on denial :eyeroll


:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't adore Sakura from Street Fighter. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't keep that avi forever :goaway


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Listens to Nickelcrap


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate NJPW :bunk


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Why's it called New Japan when it's been around 1972? It should be called "Old Japan Overrated Wrestling" OJOW


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hates Ziggler :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates Mickie James. :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Nostalgia:

I mean, yeah... let's say, you bought (and I don't think any rational person would do that) a Dolph Ziggler action figure (Blech!!!) and put him in the collection of G.I.Joe or Transformers or Thundercats, he'd be mistaken with a Barbie Doll with sex changing features. That's heinous!!

Doctor Phantom:

Not a real vampire


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to embrace their inner Swiftie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His post had nothing to do with the person above him! :goaway


EDIT:

Ninja'd me with the same thing they always write. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has abandoned Hsien-Ko


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

No sig


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows sigs are evil and should be stopped


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Betrayed Hsien-Ko for Cammy. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76821932 said:


> Nostalgia:
> 
> I mean, yeah... let's say, you bought (and I don't think any rational person would do that) a Dolph Ziggler action figure (Blech!!!) and put him in the collection of G.I.Joe or Transformers or Thundercats, *he'd be mistaken with a Barbie Doll with sex changing features. That's heinous!!*


Maybe that's why Nostalgia likes him :lmao

Wakes up late my time.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is just the worst kind of person :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still pushing for that Satanic drink...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Not around to chat with on the chatbox :armfold



Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76821932 said:


> Nostalgia:
> 
> I mean, yeah... let's say, you bought (and *I don't think any rational person would do that*) a Dolph Ziggler action figure (Blech!!!) and put him in the collection of G.I.Joe or Transformers or Thundercats, *he'd be mistaken with a Barbie Doll with sex changing features. That's heinous!![/B*


*

It almost sounds like you have one of those dolls since that was quite a specific description :lelfold

That sounds like a great action figure for a kid (who's a wrestling fan) to have btw 

Edit:

I like Doctor Strange though *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not worship Doctor Strange. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't take criticism against the Lynch :lauren

EDIT: Can't take criticism against :asuka


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sorely mistaken if that wasn't sarcasm :kobe

Edit:

I remember playing Legos as a kid :trips8


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

DammitC said:


> Not around to chat with on the chatbox :armfold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh of course not... why would I get something as ugly as this?

Besides, I stopped collecting Action figures since I was like 5 or 6.

Lego on the other hand :banderas:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sant⛧nic Metal Music;76822046 said:


> Oh of course not... why would I get something as ugly as this?
> 
> Besides, I stopped collecting Action figures since I was like 5 or 6.
> 
> Lego on the other hand :banderas:


So does that mean you'll never put Finn Balor in the dumpster?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought that they were another member called Dr. Middy because of their avatar. Then I noticed the join date and post count.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Confused me with another member :goaway


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Black Cobra said:


> *So does that mean you'll never put Finn Balor in the dumpster?*


Finn Balor is safe, for now. He maybe boring, a bit smarkish but not quite as annoying as the ones in the dumpster.

Cody and the Young Fucks are candidates to be thrown in the trash.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love President Mayu enough! :goaway

Ninja'd me like the jivest turkey! :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Uses corny words like jive and turkey :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't use corny words. JIVE.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Keeps disappearing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers WOATpool to GOAT Strange. :goaway

AND I WILL NEVER STOP USING THAT UNTIL Y'ALL COME TO THE STRANGE SIDE.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me and isn't Kate Micucci. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really hung up on not everyone like Dr Strange


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Likes Supergirl more than GOAT Raven :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Raven is GOAT


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Raven is GOAT :goaway

EDIT: Ninja'd me and posted the same thing :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Peyton is GOAT :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Becky is a GOAT. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks Io is a sidekick :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Io is charismatic :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks a certain someone is charismatic :beckylol


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Put Sonya in his top 10 :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have enough Françoise Hardy in his life. :sadbecky










EDIT:

Prefers Raven to the Sorcerer Supreme. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Less than a few, more than most :shrug

Fan of a team that hasn't won the EPL in over 20 years

EDIT: Hasn't posted much about himself

DOUBLE EDIT: Doesn't have room in his heart for GOATpool


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fan of a woman that will forever be a comedy jobber


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mean with my hopes and dreams :sadbecky

Also right :side::fuck:Vince2:fuckthis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be sad when I change my avi in a few. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is planning on downgrading the quality of his avi.

:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm changing it to Asuka, Harley, and Raven in a metal band.

Is in the House of Metal, not the House of Secrets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will change avi and not to Peyton, which would be the only way to improove it :fuck:fuckthis:gtfo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm changing it to MEW and Olivia Wilde watching DBZ.

Doesn't care about F. Hardy. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks a Pokemon/DBZ crossover is a good idea.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not stop with the Mew.

MEW! Mary Elizabeth Winstead! No Pokeymen!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Removed Kairi from his avi!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made me feel like a terrible human being with that gif. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Writes it Pokeymen. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a sig


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Prefers Charlotte over Becky :beckywhat



Dolorian said:


> Has a sig


*A Jeff Jarrett sig... don't forget that part.

:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig sigs, has no soul. :bunk

EDIT:

Ninja'd me and failed to save Strange and Raven. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't had a single good sig since he changed it from Mayu & Kairi :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the Universal Monsters. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually removed Kairi Sane, second most perfect human and put a fictional character over her :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Actually thinks Peyton Royce is more perfect than Kairi Sane :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Io is groovier than Mayu. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Asuka is groovier than Kairi :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dares to rank The Pirate above The Empress, The Man AND The Queen...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not rank the powerful and pulchritudinous pirate princess above the Queen and The Man. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks liking Io more than Mayu is a con.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not betray everyone here for majestic Mayu.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would not throw Mayu in a volcano for Io :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just posted the worst post in the history of posts. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would not sacrifice Asuka to see Peyton as champion :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is now on the Phantom's Revenge List. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would not put Asuka on the pre show so Peyton can have a spot on the Mania main card :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Does not know the cosmic greatness of Fiona Dourif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called me gross, and not for my posts about hot women :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not sacrifice Peyton to FIO.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming FIO, whoever she is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not enjoying that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not spamming Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Voted for the merchant over Tifa :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Someone had to end the madness.

Picked Tifa over Spider-Man. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Picked Magik over Kairi :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't enjoy Tifa's reign of terror :bunk

EDIT:

Had the nerve to ninja me :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Keeps spamming the same characters in the character vs thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, because Tifa was fresh and new... sorry I didn't play Batman and Thanos for the 100000000000000000 time.










P.S. Most of my characters are jobbers. They don't last long.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Turned heel on Tifa :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got liked by D.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Claims to be a Mayu fan but probably didn't watched this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1094775352696676353


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Completely wrong. :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming Hawkins :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that's a bad thing, no more MEW for him


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't send me any more MEW :sadbecky

Between Peyton posting shitty old pics and this, what else could go wrong?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wants more of that damn Pokemon, Phantom has him in a trance I see.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't let things die.

Watch Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't warned me about a flying psychic Pokemon in the show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wishmaster is his favorite horror movie.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is only half right I don't really like horror movies so I chose the most recent I liked.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like horror movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows what Shape the Water is actually in


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is happy with this years WrestleMania main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is almost never happy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks I should use a sig




Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is happy with this years WrestleMania main event.


Charlotte is not officially in so I can't be happy about it yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers Mandy to Peyton :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Should change his music taste


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Claire to Jill. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should take NJPW, PAC, Mustafa and Zayn out of the dumpster

EDIT: Choosed to be Clea but still hasn't changed his username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Telling enigmatic Evil what to do. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to give their profile some good classic horror theme


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Charlotte is not officially in so I can't be happy about it yet.


You know god damn well she's in it.

Do you have visitor messages turned off or something? I tried to reply back multiple times and the site told me to go fuck myself. 

That'll be the con I go with for now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No longer has Asuka's achievements in his sig. :darryl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is using an unknown entity as their avi




Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know god damn well she's in it.


I knew damn well that Reigns was beating Lesnar at Mania last year and look what happened. I already got burned once, won't get my hopes too high again. Won't put it past Vince to just use Charlotte as a heat magnet and not add her in the end kind of like how he did with Reigns on several instances (Rumble, for example).




> Do you have visitor messages turned off or something? I tried to reply back multiple times and the site told me to go fuck myself.
> 
> That'll be the con I go with for now.


Oh, I have it only for contacts I think, sent you a friend request you should be able to post messages then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needs more Magik in their life. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows we got Five Magics already...






:mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a song from Rust In Peace instead of Youthanasia :bunk



Dolorian said:


> I knew damn well that Reigns was beating Lesnar at Mania last year and look what happened. I already got burned once, won't get my hopes too high again. Won't put it past Vince to just use Charlotte as a heat magnet and not add her in the end kind of like how he did with Reigns on several instances (Rumble, for example).


It's the first womens main event. They're not doing it without Charlotte. She won't win, but she's going to be in the match. I guess if that bothers you as well, then fair enough, but at least she's in it. 

There's no way you can apply a situation like Brock Lesnar having complete leverage over Vince McMahon when it comes to his position, and Charlotte being added to a main event. Brock exists within his own completely unique set of rules. Also, I've always believed that the reason Lesnar won was because they were negotiating the tv deal right after Mania and Vince only kept it on Brock because he thought tv rights would be higher with Lesnar as the champion. Which, if he did think that, he was correct, since WWE got their best deal ever. At the next major show, Reigns won the title, so they didn't cancel their plans, they just postponed them. In this case, there's no way to postpone. Either she's in the main event or she's not. 

If she's not in the main event, then they have to have her face Asuka, and if they have her face Asuka, pro wrestling storytelling dictates that she has to lose and Asuka has to get her redemption, and they're not going to tell that story. If they have Charlotte beat Asuka 2 times in a row at Mania, that'll just incite people, probably turn more fans off, and sabotage any chance for Charlotte ever being a babyface again because she'll get the Roman Reigns stink, if she doesn't already. So she'll be in the main event, and she won't be involved in the finish. Becky will tap out Ronda, but Flair will get to say she was in the first main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the Iiconics charisma :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that the only relevant Australians are Mr. Sunday Movies and Nick Mason. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too easy...

Provides obvious setups. :bunk

EDIT:

Doesn't respect GOAT Bull. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that bulls are not goats.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of AC/DC :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion's dumb joke made me giggle.

Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of Blondie. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of Nickelback...

I see myself out


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Grody. 

The love I bear thee can afford no better term than this: thou art a villain.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is quoting Romeo and Juliet for some reason.



Mordecay said:


> Doesn't appreciate the GOATness of AC/DC :bunk


Fuck are you talking about? I love AC/DC. The Australian thing? That was just a joke. I actually listen to a few other Australian podcasts, they're just my favourite one. Also, the core members of AC/DC, the important ones, they aren't even Australian, they're Scottish.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thou damned and luxurious mountain goat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a fan of jobbers like me

EDIT: Is bored


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Base dunghill villain and mechanical!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Follows some unknown Queen to limbo...




Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's the first womens main event. They're not doing it without Charlotte. She won't win, but she's going to be in the match. I guess if that bothers you as well, then fair enough, but at least she's in it.
> 
> There's no way you can apply a situation like Brock Lesnar having complete leverage over Vince McMahon when it comes to his position, and Charlotte being added to a main event. Brock exists within his own completely unique set of rules. Also, I've always believed that the reason Lesnar won was because they were negotiating the tv deal right after Mania and Vince only kept it on Brock because he thought tv rights would be higher with Lesnar as the champion. Which, if he did think that, he was correct, since WWE got their best deal ever. At the next major show, Reigns won the title, so they didn't cancel their plans, they just postponed them. In this case, there's no way to postpone. Either she's in the main event or she's not.
> 
> If she's not in the main event, then they have to have her face Asuka, and if they have her face Asuka, pro wrestling storytelling dictates that she has to lose and Asuka has to get her redemption, and they're not going to tell that story. If they have Charlotte beat Asuka 2 times in a row at Mania, that'll just incite people, probably turn more fans off, and sabotage any chance for Charlotte ever being a babyface again because she'll get the Roman Reigns stink, if she doesn't already. So she'll be in the main event, and she won't be involved in the finish. Becky will tap out Ronda, but Flair will get to say she was in the first main event.


While her winning would be a plus I wouldn't really be bothered if she loses since my main wish when it comes to this is for her to be part of the first women Mania main event. Becky pinning or submitting Ronda to win I think would be the best outcome if she is losing however.

You raise a valid point about Lesnar and the TV deal and a match outcome and adding a person to a match are indeed two different things. But if I remember correctly Meltzer said that Ronda was a very big factor in WWE landing that TV deal so I would imagine she has certain leverage when it comes to her position as well. So Ronda could well ask for the Mania main event to be a 1 on 1 against Becky for all we know if she wanted and they may well give it to her. However I don't think Ronda is as savvy when it comes to negotiating as Lesnar and she probably defers more to what WWE wants to do than Lesnar so even if she were to want that she'd probably follow Vince and co. lead on the matter. They already got the deal however and if recent speculation is to be believed Ronda is taking a break after Mania so they may be thinking to perhaps have Charlotte and Becky become "established" as the top women via the Mania main event and with Becky getting the big win over Ronda in it. That also very much sets up their feud for the next few months on RAW.

If Charlotte is not on the main event then I see them having her get that 8th title win to break Trish's record instead (and to get that final shot with all the horsewomen holding titles to close Mania). That certainly would be my preference if either she is not on the main event or the Ronda/Becky match is not main eventing. While she had a great match with Asuka at Mania last year and I know they would deliver again I don't think doing a rematch here would be ideal since neither should be losing. That said, I am not convinced that Charlotte getting the win over Asuka there would really lead to some backlash specially since due to the mere fact that she was not added to the Ronda/Becky match some of the fan's paranoia about her "stealing" Becky's moment would have ceased. And Asuka tapped Becky at the Rumble so that's something many fans would remember. I think the overall atmosphere and reception would be rather similar to that of their first match.

But hopefully Charlotte is added and Asuka gets to face and beat someone worthwhile at Mania since with Charlotte and Becky likely moving to RAW with the shake up Asuka should become the top woman of the SD division. The only worry about that would be the likes of Alexa and Nia moving to SD and complicating things. Hopefully not and they run with Asuka instead because those two don't elevate anything they are involved in.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pfft. I am that queen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has their throne...in the catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't own a totally awesome Magik statue. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows about Archillect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't waiting for their ride in the cold.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sabrina this, Sabrina that. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina. :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sabrina.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apparently they now would be up for The Empress not having a Mania match if she is facing Nikki/Mandy (?)...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the pure perfection of Barry White. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Let the zombies run rampant last night by not playing REmake 2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

it is not actually a 'con' but considering his general taste in music, the love for Swift seems little weak.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig my non-Magik comic ladies. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a Poison Ivy avi/sig :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is pushing for people to use sigs :beckywhat


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Gfx section went out of business because of people like him :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't confessed his undying love and support for Toni Storm in the Fan Thread I made :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made a Toni Storm fan thread. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Made a Hiroyo Matsumoto fan thread that nobody posted in :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A few people did... :sadbecky

Reminded me of a past failure. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was lazy and didn't kept his thread alive :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't realize that I tried to kill it after the first week. That thread was like Rasputin!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't turned their profile into a Lovecraftian Nightmare


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Giving Phantom ideas :woah


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bumped a one year old thread to tell the forum what book he's currently reading :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uses a sig despite he has sigs deactivated :eyeroll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses the term ''99% women''. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes to brag about the weather :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Bumped a one year old thread to tell the forum what book he's currently reading :bunk


It's a good book :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls suck ups to people who mention him when pics of his faves are posted


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to turn sigs on so I see his Peyton sig all the time :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate masters of the the mystic arts... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't appreciate Becky rep :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't appreciate IIconic spam :bunk*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Ninja'd me and will not appreciate the Sally Hawkins rep I'm about to give him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only reps me when I'm nice to him and send Peyton rep :bunk



Edit: Is not a fan of Jarrett's GOAT WCW entrance. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks we don't know they poured Monster into that Relentless drink can


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is simply beastly to dear Aubrey. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will probably not like the rep I just sent him either :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's fine. :anna

Getting Clea rep? :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't keep this amazingly cool avatar for more than a day. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I never could convert him to alternative beauty :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I like bad movies


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Changed his other Peyton avatar. I liked that one. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs a new WF gimmick


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still has that Bella avi :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What is wrong with it? :kobe 


Finds Gigi Hadid massively superior to Bella in looks apparently :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't listen to my advice when it comes to avis/sigs :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> What is wrong with it? :kobe


Everything :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can never be specific on things :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shat on the pic I posted, probably because she is 100% woman :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made no comment on the photo I posted :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Girl you posted seemed sick, if she was actually a girl

Hasn't followed TFW footsteps and still posts here every day :lmao


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently shitting on Becky in the ratings threads :sadbecky



Nostalgia said:


> Can never be specific on things :lauren


I just find her strange looking. Don't mind me, like who you like.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because she is skinny? :side: She is, I've been talking to her and she's lovely. Just don't let her know I posted her pic on WF. :lmao


Will remain alone because he has very picky taste. :bunk




Edit: Ninja'd me. :lauren





CJ said:


> I just find her strange looking. Don't mind me, like who you like.


I've heard this a lot before about the girls I like in general. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not because she is skinny, because of her eyes, she looks like she was sick. And she talks to you, so there may be something wrong with her head as well :lmao

Doesn't use an animated avi :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Also doesn't have an animated avi :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think I'm a lovely, intelligent guy with a great sense of humour that attracts the ladies. :goaway




Edit: Omg CJ. Fan of awful Bailey. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Slow as fuck :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know how to write Bayley :goaway

EDIT: Is a mod and doesn't know that non premiums can't use an animated avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig musicals. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well she's that irrelevant so. :shrug 


Assumes that any girl I talk about or post a picture of is not a girl. :bunk




Phantom: Made me leave this thread. Too much ninjas. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just most of them

Calls a former womens champion and one of the most popular girls on the roster irrelevant while his fave is charisma void Deville :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quitter!!

Will never have a Kate Micucci avi. :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Drove Nostalgia from the thread :goaway



Mordecay said:


> EDIT: Is a mod and doesn't know that non premiums can't use an animated avi


Yeah you can, it just has to be small as fuck. You forget about MTG & his dancing Super Mario Bros?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe for your birthday and for a couple of hours...

Is gonna fpalm at my latest post on the 3 things thread

EDIT: Making me look like a fool :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Was not satisfied with just one Peyton in their avi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually it was the same pic but posted side by side lol

Doesn't think that the more Peyton the merrier :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers TAY to Debbie Harry.
:bunk

Ninja


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to accept the one universal truth that TAY > everything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believes that. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's gonna get offended when I say Nickelback>Francoise Hardy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Likes Nickelback.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't vomit in rage after reading Mordy's post. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I didn't vomit, but I made my best "Ugh" face. :beckylol

Vomits over WF Posts. :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will forgive Mordy. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will be calling Mordy a darling again in a few days time. :bunk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*The frankly offensive lack of Rihanna gifs.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not rocking a Rihanna avi


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't use a sexy TAY sig :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants us to put TAY inside such an evil thing as a sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is overusing that gif

Should use it as a sig instead :grin2:


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't premium


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate how often Mayu Iwatani dies to entertain us.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Who?" :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:beckylol 


Is now invisible so I can't check if he's lurking a thread to ninja me. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Made up a horrible lie about me.

I still love you Mayu!










Edit: 

Ninja'd me

Probably drinking one of those nasty energy drinks

:goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong. :goaway


Just had some nice coffee today. :sip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drinks coffee instead of sugar moistened with coffee. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants his girlfriend to dress up like Clea to fulfill his weird fantasies :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has JJ in his sig... and not masterful Mayu. :bunk

SHAME!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about people not having masterful Mayu in their sig when he doesn't have her either :eyeroll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never likes what I rep him so I stopped repping him. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But I don't have JJ. :anna

Never will. roud

Created a thread to showcase Peyton cosplay. :bunk

EDIT:

Ninja'd me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not using the Bella gif he posted as sig/avi :bunk

EDIT: Is a ninja who gets ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PREFERS PEYTON TO ASUKA.

I don't say that enough!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is hotter and funnier :shrug

Prefers Asuka to Kairi :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of Asuka...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagree and disagree. Asuka's a hoot!

Prefers... are you ready? This one's a classic...

DEADPOOL THE WOAT TO DOCTOR STRANGE. :bunk :thelist :andre

EDIT:

Will not listen to these FRAN tunes I have selected. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The IIconics are not his first option for Women tag champions :bunk

EDIT: Is repeating himself, he probably is in the same loop than his avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Nickelback to Françoise Hardy. That's a crime against humanity.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nickelback still has fans?

:beckylol

Never posts in the currently listening thread.

:beckywhat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They recently sold out Budokan and the Rod Laver Arena, so I would say they still have some :shrug

Likes Io :hmm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That's not a con :goaway

Likes Carmella :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea is not their favorite magic lady.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't accept that Nickelback is more popular, well known an Iiconic than Francoise Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

Can't actually defeat Dormammu

Mord,

Ninja'd me :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't post enough Blondie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Encourages Phantom's weird obsessions


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't shut the fuck up about Peyton Royce.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If you want I can start talk about Nickelback :shrug

Bullies me :sadbecky


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Talks about Nickleback.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Eva Marie


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Chooses really pixelated avatars. You should let me make you one that is CRISP, or get Premium. :side:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Anna Kendrick, like why? XD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chose an awkward colour for his username and usertitle. :bunk



Edit: Ninja'd me. That's a good enough reason. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Cyan is an awkward colour :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prejudiced against us ninjas. 

Edit: How ironic...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Puts 'XD' after his posts. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a sausage addiction :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dislikes my jolly disposition. 

Edit: Anti-sausage fsr.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to figure out forum etiquette.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bourgeois.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

He's making his way through the forum.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Something about the tiger from Aladdin...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something about jagons.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Something about Victoria...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Refuses to post pictures of Barbara Feldon as Agent 99. :bunk










EDIT:

Ninja'd me and is a jerk to his daughter.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Always telling others how to raise their kids...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not sacrifice Ruby Riott to the mighty volcano goddess to further Asuka's career. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is posting more dinosaurs :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something about trannys.



Lord Trigon said:


> Something about Victoria...


I'm not Mordecay. I don't beat people over the head with my favourites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shits about me when I am not around... and when I am around


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't confuse shitting with being brutally honest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate when people beat him over the head with their favorites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would not sacrifice Asuka to improove's Peyton's career :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> improove's


Continues to write some words wrong even after we told him what the correct spelling is. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Picking on precious Mordy.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pavo can look after himself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would push Lana over Mandy. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Bella over Gigi. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks liking TAY is a con, not even Anna is with them on that one.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well I mean, she's pretty hot. But liking her music :lauren

She has a couple of catchy songs, I'll give her that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hasn't fucked his neighbour.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bullying me. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't bully me. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Will not give out organs when he dies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Takes the whole Carmella/Graves thing way too seriously


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not a piece of shit human being who would cheat on her wife with Mandy Rose :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait, are you calling me a her and thinking that not cheating is a con??????


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pays attention to Mordy's nonsense. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Wait, are you calling me a her and thinking that not cheating is a con??????


My bad on the her, have a headache right now and I always confused his and her

About non cheating being a con, I am just messing with you :grin2:

PHANTOM

Was feeling down earlier :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hahahaha Humor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Gwen Stacy enough. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I should love Gwen Stacy over Mary Jane Watson or Felicia Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that's a con.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks that I care


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

:side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I think we should stop. Here, have this to calm you down


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

When Cassie was leader she totally let the power go to her head and became really mean to the other Titans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Doom Patrol enough. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> When Cassie was leader she totally let the power go to her head and became really mean to the other Titans.


Was Cassie even leader of the Titans? Young Justice she was and was a damn good leader, but I think Cyborg was more in charge of the Titans than her. To be fair, Titans after Johns left was a bad written mess.


Gets salty about Gwen Stacy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cares about a Cassie whose last name isn't McIntosh :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I know who that is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BECAUSE SHE'S SPIDER-MAN'S TRUE LOVE!!!

Doesn't appreciate my salt!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spreads false shit about Spider-Man


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know who the best Cassie in the world is :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is now mentioning Peyton by her real name to hide the fact that he is mentioning Peyton


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Took him a while to figure that out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I post shitty pics :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Post shitty pics most of the time and try to proove he isn't by posting the most beautiful woman in the world every now and then


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks that Peyton is the most beautiful woman in the world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates the truth.

#GwenisLove


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am the truth, it is you who spreads falsehoods


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, you are the one who spread falsehoods

Peyton >>>>> everyone

Thinks MJ>Gwen :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What virus said. She's not even the best looking in the WWE. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't understand that beauty is subjective! :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My sig gives him go away heat. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't see my last pro. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has an avatar that would be appropriate if he was 10 years old. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes porridge with berries


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Kate Micucci avi. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Chose a Donald Duck avi over Kairi Sane :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not representing Mayu. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Profile page is too bright and tacky :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my bright, tacky profile page. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wants people to go away


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This doesn't fill him with rage:










STOP TRYING TO BE GWEN, MJ!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Umm ok. This costume is better









Doesn't know that the only Gwen around is a teen and is shagging Miles Morales


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know and I don't care! I'm making my own reality! Clea and Doctor Strange never divorced!

Hates One More Day... but probably wasn't offended by the inclusion of Doctor Strange. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has too many pointless back and forths with Phantom. :bunk




Edit: Is a massive geek.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> I know and I don't care! I'm making my own reality! Clea and Doctor Strange never divorced!
> 
> Hates One More Day... but probably wasn't offended by the inclusion of Doctor Strange. :bunk


Considering the greatest sorcerer to ever live can't remove a simple bullet, I actually was and as a fan of Strange, so should you


Doesn't like geeks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Considering the greatest sorcerer to ever live can't remove a simple bullet, I actually was and as a fan of Strange, so should you
> 
> 
> Doesn't like geeks





I was under the impression that you weren't a Strange fan.

P.S. I misread your post. Sorry.

I had to edit my post about him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Types too fast and nearly always posts right before me. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Huh?
> 
> You get two:
> 
> ...


Aunt May got shot, Peter went to Strange to get the bullet out, Strange says its out of his hands. Never mind the fact that Strange is a sorcerer, he was a surgeon and yet somehow he can do nothing. In fact, several characters got written like shit in OMD


Hates being ninja'd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a Pokemon geek. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Aunt May got shot, Peter went to Strange to get the bullet out, Strange says its out of his hands. Never mind the fact that Strange is a sorcerer, he was a surgeon and yet somehow he can do nothing. In fact, several characters got written like shit in OMD
> 
> 
> Hates being ninja'd




No, that's why it ticked me off. I just misread your post. Thought you were throwing shade. Sorry. I'm watching something as I do this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I'm a Pokemon fan. Unless that wasn't directed at me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was not directed at you.

Doesn't love Harley Quinn enough. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't love Stephanie Brown enough


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't love Donna Troy enough.



Doctor Phantom said:


> Doesn't respect Doom Patrol enough. :goaway


Untrue, you slander!



virus21 said:


> Was Cassie even leader of the Titans? Young Justice she was and was a damn good leader, but I think Cyborg was more in charge of the Titans than her. To be fair, Titans after Johns left was a bad written mess.


Yeah she led Teen Titans just before Tim returned as Red Robin and fixed it all. And yes it was a mess until JT Krul came along and fixed it all. ^_^
(It helped that they both had the group's best line up since Johns' run.)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Stephanie Brown

EDIT: Doesn't know much about Virus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks liking Stephanie Brown is a con
:thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talking about Clea. :goaway


^That's for everyone here!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> Doesn't love Donna Troy enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then Flashpoint happened 
Wants me to talk about Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want to talk about the greatest female comic book character of all time! :thelist

No, I'm not being hyperbolic!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Confuses Raven for Clea somehow.



virus21 said:


> And then Flashpoint happened


Don't remind me. :cry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't talk about Magik. :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> Confuses Raven for Clea somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remind me. :cry


Im reminded every time I read DC. This is why fanfiction exists. 

Thinks Raven is the greatest comic book character

Edit: Salty about people not talking about Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't give the Golden, Silver, and 1970s Bronze enough love.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not true. The Bronze Age was pretty tight


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I'd touch X-Men crap. Bwahahaha!

Edit: Underappreciates the Silver Age nonsense.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig the uncanny X-Men. :bunk

Magik > Raven. FIGHT ME.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still talking about Magik :bunk

Should learn from me, I've never talked about my favorite around here


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blatant lair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Said the thing I was about to say.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Babbles gibberish relating to someone called Majick and GOAT Raven.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voted against Gwynplaine and doesn't realize that Magik is superior to Crow or whatever her name is.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize his love for Magik is tragik.

You leave Eric Draven out of this, he's suffered enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows in his heart that Winona prefers Magik... but he won't admit it. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't admit that he posts in the Peyton thread because the IIconics are growing on him


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps track of everyone who posts in that thread. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Supports Ben Stiller's assaulter.



Doctor Phantom said:


> Knows in his heart that Winona prefers Magik... but he won't admit it. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know that Winona has a shrine to Magik in her closet.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably liked Singer's plan to have Sigourney Weaver playing Emma Frost in X-Men 3.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No comment.

Is too handsome. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sabrina shill :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Created a Peyton fan page :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett fan. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

9 out of 10 times he has a stupid avatar. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that all of my avatars are equally groovy. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

9 out of 10 times posts shitty pics :bunk

EDIT: Ninja'd me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Becky and Sonya reps are shitty. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Peyton is the most beautiful woman in the multiverse :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't appreciate when I give Peyton backhanded compliments in posts. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the comedic genius of Donald Duck. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Deep down wants the Iiconics to split so they dissapear forever from tv and Mandy and Sonya are the only womens tag team from SD

EDIT: Is not mad that IIconics didn't won yesterday :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got phantom'd. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretends to be a Doctor to pick up chicks :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the fact that I protect his reality against mystical and metaphysical threats. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hates Io because he's jealous that she's more majestic than Magik and Mayu combined.

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spewing jive about Mayu and Magik, my new favorite tag team. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fancy themselves a Phantom but has yet to figure out what shape the water is in


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not using an IIconics sig :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Fancy themselves a Phantom but has yet to figure out what shape the water is in


Triangle. 

Prefers Peyton to marvellous Mayu. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks Peyton is better than everyone :goaway

Edit:

Invisible Ninja, the worst kind! :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got phantom'd. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knows phantoming users is bad yet stills does it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Questions my way. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Constant ninja :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks shilling for Sabrina is a bad thing. :goaway


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Let his Hiroyo Matsumoto fan thread die :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't aproove me calling Becky "ratings killer"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

May it rest in peace. :sadbecky

Doesn't read old Doctor Strange. :bunk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080539855870803968
Mordy:

Ninja. Also needs this:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080539855870803968


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't mentioned that today's is Mayu's birthday :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't mention Boris Karloff's birthday...

Not tying in green. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't noticed that I only use green in the Name 3 things thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still not typing in green. :bunk

DO IT. COMMIT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stopped using :darryl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I used it a day or two ago...

Nickelback... over Rush and GOAT Hardy. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sabrina over GOAT House :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House over OG Sherlock Holmes. :thelist


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has abandoned MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't bow before magnificent Mayu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097515794945040384


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nah, we know MEWyu

Truly believes that triangle is the shape the water is in :ha


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Foolishly and arrogantly believes otherwise. Pity them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking about a movie I am not interested in watching :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has no interest in watching THE GREATEST MOVIE OF ALL TIME.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

Has not updated their avi with the amazing new Peyton hair


Phantom

Thinks Hardy is the greatest movie of all time :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disagrees.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There are not many Peyton pics with the new hair :sadbecky

Still wouldn't vote for Peyton in the womens rankings :goaway

EDIT: Posting another movie I am not interesting in watching


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did, tho...

Is wrong. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Liked AJ Lee :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong.

Is wrong. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well missed her then according to your post. :lauren


Is misleading. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't liked AJ Lee :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Killed the name 3 things thread by talking about Peyton's hair. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What post?

I don't remember posting about AJ Lee...

Cares about AJ Lee. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THAT WAS COBRA!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I should sleep I confused him with Black Cobra. :lmao



Is making me look like a fool. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't like AJ Lee :goaway

Go to bed :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unwilling to accept the truth about Magik AKA Cool Raven.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> I should sleep I confused him with Black Cobra. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Is making me look like a fool. :lauren


You're no fool. It's all good. Get some sleep.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cares about jobber Magik


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Took too long to put new hair Peyton as their avi. A tr00 fan would have had the avi even before she came out at Elimination Chamber.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insulted Magik, I now have him on ignore. :sadbecky

EDIT:

Forced me to edit. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Took too long to put new hair Peyton as their avi. A tr00 fan would have had the avi even before she came out at Elimination Chamber.


I don't follow the hair salon that posted the pic and I changed it 20 minutes after it was posted :shrug

Cares about even bigger jobber Clea

#heelturn


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Listens to Nickelcrap


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What does it say? I can't read it.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has the shape of water stuck in a loop...for some reason...




Mordecay said:


> I don't follow the hair salon that posted the pic and I changed it 20 minutes after it was posted :shrug


I know, I'm just messing around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking to the guy I'm ignoring. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Messing with me :goaway

EDIT: Ignoring me for telling the truth. I know a jobber when I see him/her, believe me, I know about jobbers, I am a fan of one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What does it say? I can't read it.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Ignoring Mordy, when did this happen?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

On this page. Bit's over. Movin' right along...

Doesn't have a Sabrina avi. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When I told him that his faves are jobbers

Doesn't appreciate the greatness of PAC :bunk

EDIT: Keeps ninja'ing me :fuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom'd.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Truly prefers AZA over MEW...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Truly prefers Charlotte over the IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Truly prefers the IIconics to lethal injection. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would choose a lethal injection over this










:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not here to appreciate Mysterio. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Slandered the good, wholesome, non-shoplifting name of Winona.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have the IIconics on his sig despite being australian :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't even point out my sig is not just IIconic-less but now outdated too.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OUTDATED SIG. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks people only wants to see Anna's face :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't appreciate Anna's lovely smile


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the WWE Network. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Removed his sig like a jobber again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feels incomplete without a sig. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't take advantage of being a premium :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't Premium :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not taking any steps to talk with girls. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gives advice that he doesn't follow irl :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ribs me instead of giving me advice :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know the velvet voice of Barry White. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has come online so everyone gets ninja'd now. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks me being online is a bad thing.

Ouch. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm running out of things Phantom! 


Never posted in that travel thread I recommended to him. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DJ's twitter got closed because of him, poor catfish


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not only because of me and I didn't even directly report her on Twitter, but she was catfishing. 


Prefers Peyton with black hair even though that makes her look more generic. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has an opinion on Peyton's hair. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably never says anything nice about his girlfriend's hair. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never spams Bella Hadid :beckywhat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No comment.

Thinks Strange is boring. :thelist

EDIT:

Aubrey-hating ninja. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still hasn't sent me any Zevia. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Bowed to peer pressure & changed his avi :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If that was the case I would have changed it someone else. :cool2



According to him he wouldn't kick Bella Hadid out of bed because he wouldn't even let her in his house. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stopped talking about his fetish so I can't rib him anymore :fuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants to rib darling Nostalgia. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calls too many people darling so it loses it's significance. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to be Phantom's only darling :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're all my darlings. 

Not allowed to join the new Sinister Six. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not invite us to join the Sinister Six...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why am I not allowed? And your Sinister Six, who is their enemy?

EDIT: Has to find other TAY gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Did not invite us to join the Sinister Six...












Wanna join?










Would let Peyton beat Asuka. That's why he's not in the Sinister Six. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would not let Asuka job to Kairi, babyface supreme :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would not sacrifice Peyton & Billie to further Kairi & Io's careers :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would betray the Six for Io. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would betray the entire world for Mayu :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I confuse him with other members because he doesn't stand out enough. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cobra:

Damn skippy. :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097728387714473984
Nostalgia:

Doesn't think Cobra stands out. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asked us to join the Sinister Six party after it ended...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has kept that avi for far too long :goaway

EDIT: Prefers TAY to Nickelback :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Took the time to upload a giant gif when he could've just used the WF smiley :Taylor

edit:

Io-hating ninja :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord,

Seriously thinks preferring GOAT TAY to Nickelback is a con...










Black,

Doesn't knows that TAY deserves a big gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably thinks preferring FRAN to TAY is a con. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks firing Charlotte is a bad thing










EDIT: Created his own Sinister 6 after leaving mine :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never join the superior Sinister Six. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just like mine his Sinister 6 only have 1 member :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slayer willingly joined and I think D wants in. :mark

Doesn't want to admit that his Sinister Six (founded by Phantom) was a failure. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

D would always want to see Charlotte beat Asuka though :shrug, I don't know if you will accept that

Wouldn't sacrifice Sally Hawkins to furthers MEW career


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would sacrifice Sally Hawkins. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't listened the earlier Nickelback albums


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has listened to Nickelback albums. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has listened to Francoise Hardy songs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

instead of


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks this










Is better than this










Poor guy is probably blind, the age is catching up to him


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Says he doesn't prefer light brunette Peyton but has an avatar of Peyton with said hair color.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People were saying that my sig/avi was outdated so I changed it :shrug. And I did say that I like her better with darker hair, but she is ridiculously hot with any hair style/color

Becky Lynch fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only tolerates Kate Micucci. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Peyton is "just fine"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

Is now a Pussycat and not an Evilcat











Mord,

Ninjaing people all over the place :rude


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Post demonic cats




WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows the source of Evilcat...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I know every meme out there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voted against Popeye. :goaway


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Said shaggy memes arent funny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...what?

That's my con.

Hi, Mordy.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Silly ****** dicks are for chicks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:andre


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Assumed some bodies gender in 2019


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:andre


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Dude, it's not showing your posts for me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:andre


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Didn't finish that croissant


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a rejoiner. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It probably won't be long before he's confusing that guy with other members :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lacking a beautiful avatar. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't think Asuka is beautiful in all her forms :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has a female gender sign in his title when it should be male?

Edit.

Interrupted me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know what an Ankh is.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Doesn't know what an Ankh is.


He's right and didn't realize what that was unfortunately.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His name is StylesClash90 and not AsukaLock90 :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't love the GOATness of Asuka enough to let her be the ONLY person in his rotating sig, and forces her to share her GOATness with others. :bunk

A lot like WWE trying to use her in such a way that lesser performers can leech off the once in a lifetime presence and charisma that only she possesses. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't deliver the epic rant many were expecting about Asuka losing to Mandy Rose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still not using a Peyton sig, despite being blonde :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that we will never use a sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still referring himself as we :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has someone with a Friends shirt on in his avi. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls Peyton "someone" as if he didn't know her :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who? :confused


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Actually thought I'd remove Asuka from my sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I put "sig" instead of "avi"... :lauren

Where's Mayu? :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks Mayu is worthy of being in my sig :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows Evilcate ate Mayo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming EvilCat :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have a open mind :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. Can't think of anything.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too beautiful for this wicked world. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls everyone beautiful, so it has lost its meaning since not everyone is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that everyone is beautiful. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lies when he says that everyone is beautiful :bunk.

For example, I am ugly af :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks he's ugly. :nah2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am beautiful :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize how beautiful he is! :goaway


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Said the N word with the hard R


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:andre


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/1o9a72O.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title="Andre" class="inlineimg" />


 jerk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:andre


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Feeding a troll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate me keeping the game alive. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks the game can be kept alive without EvilCat...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not let EvilCat die. :bunk

Have some Aubrey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted an awful gif of Aubrey Plaza with a fake mustache. Ughh. Normal gifs please.



Dolorian said:


> Didn't deliver the epic rant many were expecting about Asuka losing to Mandy Rose


Because I'm not mad enough about it to rant about it. It's unacceptable and stupid, but it's not worth a gigantic rant. It's a set up for a PPV win for Asuka.....in WWE's typical, stupid manner.

Now Asuka vs Lacey Evans at WrestleMania IS worthy of a gigantic rant, and that's what I'm really upset about, but I don't want to give people what they want.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't love Coraline. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't currently enjoying a delicious glass of Pineapple juice like I am.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a sig



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because I'm not mad enough about it to rant about it. It's unacceptable and stupid, but it's not worth a gigantic rant. It's a set up for a PPV win for Asuka.....in WWE's typical, stupid manner.


Fair enough. 




> Now Asuka vs Lacey Evans at WrestleMania IS worthy of a gigantic rant, and that's what I'm really upset about, but I don't want to give people what they want.


Yeah putting Lacey in a 1 on 1 match against Asuka at Mania is downright ridiculous. Lacey is not a proven talent, is very green and hasn't done a single thing on the main roster (other than teasing her entrance and a run at the Rumble that didn't really impress).

Someone like Rhea Ripley even tho she is still on NXT would be a much better choice even while still needing more experience but she is much better than Lacey.

They have so many good options like Kairi and Io to call up to face Asuka. As she currently stands Lacey should be on the Battle Royal.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I'm gonna be mad at anything about that, it's that WWE just gave Asuka her first ever pin or submission loss on television. I could rant about that. I was hoping she'd retire unbeaten on tv and would only job on PPV but I guess that was too much to hope for. Still, if that's the trade off for getting a good WrestleMania match, I'd have taken it.

You know things are bad when I'd rather see Asuka vs Mandy Rose at WrestleMania (win or lose) than the person she's actually going to face, and almost certainly lose to.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Erron Black too much.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Sig is a little annoying with the way it isn't centred and goes down too long


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about sigs despite not having one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watches Friends instead of nothing. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't approve of an EvilCat streak in the fictional char. thread.

It's so cute just look at it!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Also posting Evilcat :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has to talk about Peyton in a Tye Dillinger thread. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's the only thing I care about Tye :shrug

Does not watch the tv shows that I like


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope he takes Peyton with him when he leaves. :shrug 


Would mark out for a Kane return. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kane has returned so many times that it has lost its impact, besides he should have retired after Corporate Kane.

Wants Peyton to leave WWE to never be seen again :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Keeps hating on The Bex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't adore Françoise Hardy: French National Treasure. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't worship Peyton Royce, Multiverse Treasure :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

Is not raising enough hell about Asuka possibly facing Lacey Evans at Mania











Mord,

Wants everyone to have a PEY sig, sigs are evil


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks not liking Becky is a bad thing :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

His Becky hate is too damn high


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killed Hsien-Ko and I will never forgive him. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holds grudges


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Jobber Magik. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Support comic book jobbers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Supports the biggest jobber: Peyton Royce. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a gif for his avi. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a shitty gif in his avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got some rep saying the opposite, so...

Wants me to have a terrible Peyton avi. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a Pussycat and not an EvilCat gif as his avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes WOAT EvilCat more than GOAT Aubrey. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still trying to push AZA...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trying to push FeebleCat... 











#HeelTurn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not posting gifs of the best aussie WWE has


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted an awful Peyton gif. :bunk



Edit: Is lazy as hell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of MEOWRI as Asuka


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098979576947134464


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is in here posting Rhea Ripley gifs and not Toni Storm gifs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why not both?


----------



## YSL (Feb 22, 2019)

Taylor Swift avi


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinking that having a TAY avi is a con...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not trade Taylor for Françoise. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Uses the term GOAT to loosely :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has abandoned EvilCat...










Have CreepyDuck instead


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Toni and Rhea > Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Francoise :gtfo


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Peyton. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Kairi>Mayu>Io


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't think Asuka>Kairi>Io>Becky>Mayu>Peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't think Asuka>Kairi>Mayu>Becky>Io>Peyton


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't have Asuka in his sig or avi anymore and removed her achievements.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dared to include the ratings killer in his comparison :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't seem to know that Peyton is less attractive with blondish brown hair than black.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*I've said I like her better with dark hair the minute she appeared at EC :shrug

Is gonna rant instead of laugh when Lacey Evans defeats Asuka at Mania*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks it would be funny if that bootleg Charlotte takes the belt from the best talent in the company.

:bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stop calling her bootleg Charlotte FFS. It's insulting to Charlotte, and that's coming from somebody who hates Charlotte. Lacey is as bad as Great Khali.

Called Asuka the best talent in the company instead of the best talent in wrestling history.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Asuka is the best talent in wrestling history :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is lucky because he doesn't think that. I'm jealous. 

Causes me nothing but headaches.

Seriously, Lacey Evans. I'd rather she lost the title to Peyton, I'm not even fucking kidding. That's how dire this situation is.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that being an IIconics fan is better than being an Asuka fan :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doesn't think Asuka>Kairi>Mayu>Becky>Io>Peyton


^

Friends doesn't fill him with murderous rage. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Strangers doesn't fill him with murderous rage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I meant the TV show...

Doesn't dig horror. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't dig Nickelback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig that groovy Josie and the Pussycats cartoon. :thelist


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Incredibles avi :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They have never aired that show around here :shrug

Is gonna watch Captain Marvel in the cinema


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm going to see it dressed as Doctor Strange. :fact

Doesn't have enough Alice Cooper in his life.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Is pro abortion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

In the immortal words of spoderman ah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Damn, those skeletons are thicc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Now that's just racist boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

I identify as a deflated basket ball


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't think Skeletons are remotely funny.


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Thinks skeletons are somehow funny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Hug me Brotha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is fresh food for EvilCat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with EvilCat :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks he can scape IT...


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Showed footage of a murder.... That frog has a family damit


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Managed to get himself banned from this thread :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank God. 


Is not as active anymore. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Kid Rock fan.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Secret Aston Villa fan :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Is not as active anymore. :bunk


Shouldn't that be a pro :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks is a pro not being active here :bunk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thinks Leanna Decker is superior to Rihanna.

She's close, but not quite.*

Ninja'd

*Doesn't like Nikki Bella.*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> *Thinks Leanna Decker is superior to Rihanna.
> 
> She's close, but not quite.*
> 
> ...


Fan of Eva, Nikki, Maryse and Rihanna.


Mordecay said:


> Thinks is a pro not being active here :bunk


It is a pro. They don't have to see your hideous green.


CJ said:


> Secret Aston Villa fan :goaway
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't that be a pro :beckylol


Football can fuck off. So nope.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ninja'd me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Breaks forum etiquette.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Read up on me. Super creepy. O.O


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

His sig is out of date :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Your gimmick is out of date. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks the lovely green font is hideous :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks green is lovely. :goaway

It's the booger colour.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Greens his posts up, usually.....not that I mind, but it's too much work. I might do the same if you could lock your own personalized setting to stay that way, but you can't. Way too much wasted time. *

EDIT - Get out. That's your con. 

Get out. You should not be cutting me off.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He thinks Jinder Mahal and Jack Swagger have had better careers than Roddy Piper & Andre the Giant

:shiiit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's a poor researcher of facts. 



SayWhatAgain! said:


> He thinks Jinder Mahal and Jack Swagger have had better careers than Andre the Giant
> 
> :shiiit



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_Champions#Reigns

Also thinks that Piper had a successful wrestling career. :lmao Imagine believing that the world title, the pinnacle of the fucking industry means nothing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't do this






:bunk


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Gets a kick out of seeing our Becky fail :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks seeing :becky being the ratings killer is not funny


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Blames :becky for WWE's shitty ratings :goaway


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Could go back and forth with this user on why Becky is best for business and wrestling as a whole :vince$ :trips3

But... we'd both be wasting our time. 
So have a good day. Peyton is cool. Let's agree on that.

edit for CJ;

Literally nothing??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Game said:


> Gets a kick out of seeing our Becky fail :becky2


What am I getting a kick out of? Where is the failure? She's main eventing WrestleMania and she's winning, while my favourite is stuck jobbing to the worst talent on the roster in the lower card (and I don't mean Mandy Rose).

Is a fan of Triple H as a wrestler. In terms of running NXT, great, authority figure, the best one on the main roster (not saying much but still, he's not jarring like Stephanie, Shane and todays Vince), but his in ring career, Evolution, all those failed Mania main events, no buys.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Apparently has bad taste.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks I have bad taste.

My favourite wrestler is your favourite wrestlers favourite wrestler. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Ric Flair :lauren


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Triple H isn't my favourite wrestler. I am a fan of Triple H as well as several wrestlers. He would make my top 5 all-time though no doubt, so I'll happily defend him. 

Anyway, con: That we're going back and forth over something a little silly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Likes Ric Flair :lauren


I set myself up for that. I knew somebody would do that.

I actually do like Ric, though. He's not close to my favourite, though. Not even close. 

Named himself after a wrestler who isn't his favourite.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Should probably think about changing his username

wait, that's more of a suggestion then a con.

Thinks Bryan and Becky aren't charismatic.

:bryan :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would turn against the Girl if he heard her thoughts on how Thanos should be defeated...

EDIT:

Strange-hating ninja. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His two favourite wrestlers are the most popular ones. This demonstrates an inability to formulate his own opinions. ~______________________~

EDIT - PKO OUTTA NOWHERE!

Loves low budget horror.



> Would turn against the Girl if he heard her thoughts on how Thanos should be defeated...


Fuck are you talking about?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My girl. The GF. She sides with Vox...

Doesn't dig the classic monsters. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, I thought you meant Asuka...

There's no way that'll ever happen, by the way. 

Has a feminist girlfriend with terrible opinions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She loves Asuka....

Doesn't respect Harley Quinn enough. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well, she also wants to ruin the MCUs 10 year payoff.

Respects Harley Quinn more than The Joker. fpalm (Disclaimer: This opinion does not apply to the DCEU)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't respect Deadpool

EDIT: No longer rocking Asuka, FICKLE :bryan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never rock Kate Micucci. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, because unlike you with Peyton, I have multiple interests.

Has rocked Kate Micucci in the past.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not appreciate my next sig...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is doing a Kate Micucci sig next. :argh: fpalm


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Has a too big signature


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't post often enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like the Hulk, Doctor Strange's bestie. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Already knows if they aren't X-Men, then I don't hold them in high regard.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Strange-hating ninja. :goaway


I don't hate him, he's not annoying or anything, I just don't find him that interesting. Cumberbatch is an especially preachy SJW too, so maybe that puts me off. I don't hate the character though, he's just not as interesting as a lot of the others.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> His two favourite wrestlers are the most popular ones. This demonstrates an inability to formulate his own opinions. ~______________________~


Nope. When Bryan was the most popular Becky Lynch was a nobody & I'd never heard of her. Now Becky is the most popular and Bryan isn't close to being most over/popular, lots of people, including your favourite are more popular than him. It's coincidental that I love Bryan/Becky when they were the most popular. AJ was probably the most popular before Becky & I don't care for him at all.


Buys WWE DVDs instead of just getting the network

:swaggyp


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His girlfriend bosses him into buying things he doesn't want. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has an avatar of a "model" who's not attractive.



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Nope. When Bryan was the most popular Becky Lynch was a nobody & I'd never heard of her. Now Becky is the most popular and Bryan isn't close to being most over/popular, lots of people, including your favourite are more popular than him.


I meant at the peak of their popularity, but whatever.

Asuka is not more popular than Daniel Bryan. Don't be fucking ridiculous. She SHOULD be. She has far more charisma than him, she's far more expressive, far more unique, equally as good a worker, and I'm not gonna call her better on the mic, but frankly I'd rather hear her talk in broken English than him, because he's just not that good, whereas at least she has an excuse, and she can talk in her own language and make it sound very exciting. Regardless, the English does hold back her popularity, because WWE crowds are simpletons.



> It's coincidental that I love Bryan/Becky when they were the most popular. AJ was probably the most popular before Becky & I don't care for him at all.


AJ wasn't near as popular as Bryan and Becky. He had Seth Rollins level popularity. Bryan and Becky are two of only 3 people in the last 10 years who actually, truly got over (the other being CM Punk).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beauty is subjective, chump!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... Unless the beholder is blind.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zrc said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... Unless the beholder is blind.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Referenced the GOAT Twilight Zone episode before I could.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks eye of the beholder is best TZ episode


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are we going to have words, boy?

Favorite TZ is...


Hi, Anna!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably prefers Twilight Zone to Goosebumps.

Goosebumps all the way. Fight me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted the WOAT opinion. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking about old af shows I've never watched :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Needs to watch more stuff


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not really into sci-fi stuff :shrug

Keeps sigs/avi for a long time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks keeping a good avi/sig combo for a while is a bad thing. :no

Phantom should take note. :beckylol His current avatar :goaway


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Still waiting to hear your overall detailed thoughts about that PM I sent him earlier


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I have time to read his essay :goaway



I kid, I'll get to it this week.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love my current and now permanent avatar. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks his avatar will be permanent. :bryanlol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have a GIF avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Twilight Zone. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would rather keep that thing as his avi instead of the GOAT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Asuka is the GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHY IS EVERYONE ATTACKING THIS AVI!?!?!??!?!?

Doesn't adore GOAT Magik. :goaway

EDIT:

Dude, yes.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would rather keep that thing as his avi instead of something IIconic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Picky taste. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sent an empty rep :beckywhat


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Rep is rep.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feels he has to get smashed drunk on his birthday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is one of the worst posters of this section :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is only saying that because of a couple of reps I sent him. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Sent an empty rep :beckywhat


You always send me empty rep! :lauren

Will no doubt acknowledge the fact that I haven't left. :lauren

Bye for realsies!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think I have to get smashed on my birthday at all. I WANT to get smashed on my birthday. There's a difference


Phantom: Never leaves when he says he will. So, like every person on the forum then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignored me. :sadbecky

Wait, is that a bad thing on this thread? :confused

EDIT:

Made this post unnecessary. :bunk

For really realsies!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a liar when it comes to leaving this section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Nickelback to Blondie. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't know that EvilCat is no more


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Evilcat was a thing?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not anymore.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is a Trekkie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trek has monsters... cheap monsters... I like cheap monsters.










Actually wanted Nancy Thompson to die.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wanted Nancy to survive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heartless monster!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is babbling on about horrendous low budget movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not kill and die for Kairi Sane. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would murder me for Kairi :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think being sacrificed to the Pirate Goddess is a tremendous honor. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would not commit harakiri to see Peyton as womens champion :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't have a very long list of favorites.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has yet to take full advantage of his premium status and uploaded a gif avatar/sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not wearing a boss Wasp shirt right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still alive, which means he didn't gave his life for the IIconics :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The post above me has nothing to do with the Wasp. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cares about jobber Wasp :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cares about jobber Peyton more than he cares about GOAT Asuka :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not excited that TAY is already hinting her next era/album


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is excited that TAY is already hinting her next era/album.

When does the new T. Rex album come out?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will end up resurrecting the feline that shall not be named with their anti-TAY talk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't resurrect T. Rex... :sadbecky

I made myself sad.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

T. Rex can't be resurrected but you could still listen to Dinosaur Jr.

:beckylol

Probably didn't laugh at my corny joke.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did not, but it was appreciated.

Fan of the Threedom's Ringo. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Will never fully appreciate the greatness of magnificent supreme being Io Shirai :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Io Shirai, who is a sloppy worker and not particularly charismatic or interesting in any way is amazing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like when people refers to the Into the Spideverse movie as the Spider Gwen movie :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is imitating the worst behaviours of Phantom.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I still don't like old af movies or Asuka, those are Phantom's worst behaviours

Overrates Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks it's possible to overrate Asuka, while at the same time, his favourite wrestler is a jobber with no talent who couldn't win the lottery if she bought every ticket.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My favorite beat Asuka twice in tag matches. Granted, she never pinned Asuka, but those results still made you mad when they happened :lol

Thinks is impossible to overrate Asuka when she has the worst mic skills of the whole division :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Let's hear a Peyton promo in Japanese.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wasn't prepared to write a thing about him. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Was chased by a SWAT Team for 6 city blocks.



Mordecay said:


> My favorite beat Asuka twice in tag matches. Granted, she never pinned Asuka, but those results still made you mad when they happened :lol
> 
> Thinks is impossible to overrate Asuka when she has the worst mic skills of the whole division :lmao


You think she's bad, wait until you hear Lacey Evans.

Asuka is fucking dope on the mic, for the record. Language deficiency is not the same as a lack of skill.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Another Io hater :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if I hate her, she's just not very good. :shrug

There's a reason she gets more criticism than Asuka and Kairi. She doesn't have the same level of charisma and she's fucking sloppy. Sorry, but she is. :shrug

Thinks not caring about Io is a negative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> Let's hear a Peyton promo in Japanese.


Sure, give her 3 and a half years learning japanese, she probably will do better than Asuka after 3 and a half years in the USA learning japanese, my cousin is decent in japanese after 2 years :shrug.

Is not ready

EDIT: Is a ninja


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Sure, give her 3 and a half years learning japanese, she probably will do better than Asuka after 3 and a half years in the USA learning japanese, my cousin is decent in japanese after 2 years :shrug.


hno


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gave AJ Styles a 10 in the ring in his rating thread. :lmao

10.....AJ fucking Styles. The guy who's had one good match in WWE in 3 years. :lol

10.....no room for improvement. After the run he's had.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hates everyone who isn't Asuka, Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

10... The AJ Styles that will never wipe the stench of TNA off him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks I hate Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Sami Zayn, Kairi Sane, etc...:argh:

EDIT - Or not.

10. Amazingly, everyone is handing out 10s to him, but everybody freely admits his run has been disappointing. Go figure.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Criticizing my ratings but hasn't participated yet :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates everything I love. :sadbecky

EDIT:

Mayu-dissing ninja. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't love everything I love :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Raven to the Sorcerer Supreme.

Reported.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changed his avatar and it's only 50% better than the abomination he had before and not 110% better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a Toni Storm fan. Yikes. :argh:



Black Cobra said:


> Criticizing my ratings but hasn't participated yet :shrug


Why do I have to participate? It's not going to affect his ratings in the slightest, and I don't care enough about him to think about them. I participate when I feel like it.

He's NOT good in the ring. 5 at BEST.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is a Toni Storm fan. Yikes. :argh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 at best :lmao

Hates everyone I like that's not Asuka (except Kairi!) :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Cobra said:


> 5 at best :lmao
> 
> Hates everyone I like that's not Asuka (except Kairi!) :sadbecky


How has he earned more than a 5? His entire WWE run has been incredibly lackluster. Even his New Japan work was bad. He even had a terrible match, not a mediocre match, not a decent match, a TERRIBLE match, with OKADA. He had a bad match with the best in ring worker, arguably in the history of the business.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PUT MAYU IN YOUR SIG, COBRA.

Didn't dig Incredibles 2.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks is impossible that Peyton can be a better promo in japanese than Asuka in english :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks not loving Incredibles 2 and its feminist propoganda and recycled plot was a good thing.

EDIT - Keeps insulting Asukas English because that's the only card he can use. Play me another track, DJ...:argh:

She doesn't need English to be more successful than your jobber. What the fuck does that tell you?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was ninja'd by Mordy. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blames Cap and Tony for Wasp slutiness



Tyrion Lannister said:


> She doesn't need English to be more successful than your jobber. What the fuck does that tell you?


That she needed a whole division to job to her for two years to hide her limitations because she is not as good as you say she is :shrug


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants me to put Mayu in my sig but never has her in his.

Practice what you preach.

:bunk

Mordy:

Will never forgive you for that Peyton Royce Japanese promo comment.

:bunk 



Tyrion Lannister said:


> How has he earned more than a 5? His entire WWE run has been incredibly lackluster. Even his New Japan work was bad. He even had a terrible match, not a mediocre match, not a decent match, a TERRIBLE match, with OKADA. He had a bad match with the best in ring worker, arguably in the history of the business.


He's had plenty of good matches during his WWE run :shrug

Daniel Bryan
Samoa Joe
Finn Balor
Dean Ambrose
Kevin Owens

He even got a good match out of Brock Lesnar. It's his character that's gotten a bit stale.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I had a Mayu sig...

Doesn't respect Magik AKA Better Raven.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> That she needed a whole division to job to her for two years to hide her limitations because she is not as good as you say she is :shrug


The whole division jobbed to her for two years BECAUSE she's every bit as good as I say she is. If she wasn't special, her "limitations", as you say, would've killed her. They killed Nakamura, who people thought was good. She endured.



> He's had plenty of good matches during his WWE run


Your standards for good in ring work are insanely low if you think Styles has been killing it on the main roster. In order for you to think they're having a good match, do they just have to show up and that's it?



> Daniel Bryan
> Finn Balor
> Dean Ambrose
> Kevin Owens


No.



> Samoa Joe


He had 1 good one.



> He even got a good match out of Brock Lesnar.


No.



> It's his character that's gotten a bit stale.


It's also his in ring that's bad. Nobody raves about AJ Styles matches and haven't for months. Even the ones they did rave about early into his run were bad. They're worse now. He's been underperforming even for his standards since he won the title from Mahal, if not earlier.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignored me and I will never forgive him. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will complain about the post in his visitor wall despite being GOAT tier :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally has accepted that Hawkins is a con roud

Doesn't focus on his posts when he is busy working.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I should devote my attention to this. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not thanking me for blessing his visitor wall :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting picts of his true GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needs more Blondie.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants less Peyton on the section :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

House is his favorite show... :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needs to post more women that were born in the 1990's, not the 1940's. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of TayCat...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Likes Taylor Swift.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignoring me and made me feel bad about myself. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't changed his sig to Peyton or Olivia as promised :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Impatient. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Olivia :homer

Funny thing, in that gif she has the same hair color that Peyton has right now

No cons from me now


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not playing the game properly. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Had the grand idea to post at the same time as me :rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Resurrected the feline that shall not be named...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disowned Evilcat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Kate Micucci is cool. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows Kate Micucci = EvilCat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That is straight-up blasphemy and we are no longer fwiends. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kate Who?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Was not overcome with joy when he saw the wonderful pictures I posted of Io with her cat earlier :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has not acknowledged Kate Micucci. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows about the real Kate Micucci


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know that TAY is a robot created by the government to eradicate metal music.


TAY's true form:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thought I was being serious. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know how to take a compliment around here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is above me.



zrc said:


> Thought I was being serious. :lmao


I didn't... but there are only so many ways to say "Oh, zrc!" I mean, you've done that bit before. EXACTLY THAT BIT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently doesn't know when zrc is messing with you, he does that with me all the time


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Remembers shit that I don't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continues to misinterpret EVERY SITUATION.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me while my back is actively trying to kill me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasnt watched Peyton videos to make himself feel better :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants to increase my pain. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't looked at Io pictures to make himself feel better :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is legitimately trying to kill me. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't rewatched Mania 34 SD Womens title match to make himself feel better :grin2:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SPO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ratings killer fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not complaining about the IIconics not being on SD on the SD thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that I compared Asuka to the IIconics, like if she was capable of reaching their level of greatness :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Responsible for Asuka not being on SD tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Responsable for the lack of the IIconics on the show toinight :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insulted Kate Micucci: Perfect Pixie. :goaway


That's for both of you.










Bye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is slapping everyone :goaway


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is a Divas fan smh lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His first username was You_heard? :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

His old username was rise :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is just a recurring guest star now. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Making me feel bad :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want Bluetista vs Old Man H as the Mania main event instead of Ratings Killer vs UFC quitter vs Nepotism :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps angering Gwen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably wants shitty english promo :asuka in the Mania main event :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insulted Gwen's favorite wrestler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming Gwen instead of the hotter Spiderman love interest Mary Jane Watson :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Loves his gay jokes :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have good sense of humour


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wants a 50 year old Batista to Main Event WrestleMania :lauren

I love tista, but, no.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want Dormammu to headline WM. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Dormammu is real


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Killed the 3 above thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably thinks that Brexit is my fault too :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah. Your jobber ass wasn't important enough to vote in anything meaningful. Like you might vote in Peruvian elections, but lol Peru.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You probably would vote here too, unless you want to pay a fine :shrug

Making fun of my country :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well I wouldn't, because I'd never go there. So me and the E have that in common.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is mean :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Nickelback actually stands for...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Said that the Smackdown Women's Championship looks good on Mandy Rose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Assumes that because I said that I want Mandy to beat Asuka...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that I don't know what Nickelback means :goaway



> The band later changed its name to Nickelback, which originated from the nickel in change that band member Mike Kroeger gave customers at his job at Starbucks; he would frequently say, "Here's your nickel back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Assumes that because I said that I want Mandy to beat Asuka...


WHAT??!?!??!











Talking about Nickelback. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want Peyton to squash Asuka like she should :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to set fire to my device. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Misread my post and now thinks I want Mandy to beat Asuka..










Now THAT is slap worthy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changed his avatar and didn't change it to Asuka as an apology for saying that the title looked good on Mandy :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that we don't do wrestler avis...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't mentioned Peyton or Kairi as the ONLY options to dethrone Asuka


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rushed to Wikipedia to find the true meaning of Nickelback after getting scared to death by that pict...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORD:

Doesn't think Asuka should retire with both titles :goaway

DOLO:

Mandy loving ninja :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Mayu should become Sorceress Supreme. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Rushed to Wikipedia to find the true meaning of Nickelback after getting scared to death by that pict...


Nah, I actually knew where the name Nickelback came from for years, I just didn't know how to explain it. I don't know what is that thing you posted

Changed his GOATlivia sig :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my GOATier sig. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't want WWE to sign Mayu so that she can be out-shined by Io in another company :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that Io made a Faustian bargain to achieve her ridiculous popularity. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Introduced this to the forum










:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my greatest contribution to this forum. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No effort. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

None whatsoever


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like the thing I like. :goaway

Goodnight.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Makes up lies about Queen Io.

Reported.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

His Queen was picking on my Ragdoll during the Rumble.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There's no such thing as pre-apocalyptic Australia.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know what Mad Max is.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't quite catch zrc's biting social commentary. 

Speaking of which, ouch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I got it. Australia's a shithole. Apparently.

Fan of the Riott Squad, aka 3WB.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't attend the Church of Rihsus.*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hair whips and ample cleavage, my lady loves seeing me on sites with those things.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Remains hopeful of Black on the main roster.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the best thing Australia has ever produced :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> A man can dream :grin2:



:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking for cons of me in other threads...

He is obsessed with me :O


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Doesn't appreciate the best thing Australia has ever produced :bunk


^










:vince$


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted pictures of some irrelevant woman I don't care about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't enjoy the fact that I'm going to a Captain Marvel party...

I'm going dressed as Strange. :woo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is going to watch the Captain Marvel movie :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not be receiving a Captain Marvel swag bag.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not going to said party dressed as Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^That one's for the Girl. :bunk

Doesn't dig Mario Bava. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dresses up for parties but not for role playing with Ms Phantom :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lies about dressing up as Strange.

(Actually dressing up as Raven)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His sig has expired and should be thrown out as soon as possible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His sig has Io


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

He won't be overjoyed when I add more Becky Lynch and Toni Storm gifs to my sig later.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't mind Toni, I don't watch NXT UK and she has some talent :shrug

The other one... :lauren:goaway

Paid to see Shayna vs Bianca :hmm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Rhea was worth the price of admission. 

Doesn't watch NXT UK.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If the IIconics were on the show he is attending that probably would be his bathroom break :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks the IIconics are watchable and not terribly cringeworthy. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not takes advantage of the profile customization features


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Removed TAY :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Exists


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Using the stuff I use against Nostalgia, not original :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't read your posts you stupid jobber.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called me a stupid jobber despite watching one every time he uses a mirror


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks TAY can be removed...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Posted a Taylor Swift gif


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that mentioning TAY as a negative became passé like 200 pages ago


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody has anything else to mention when you're around.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jobber pride!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Used his daughter to turn Earth into a hellscape


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Isn't aware that I was once known as Styles#Bliss-Nz.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kiwi. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't updated his sig :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cares about sigs too much


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize how much heat my outdated sig gets me. Why would I update it? :goaway

Edit: Doesn't care enough about sigs. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't like Kiwis...but they are Soo cute though? with their long pointy beaks and such.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kiwis are a plague. That's why cool people like Dakota continually ditch your country.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fan of the 3rd best womens tag team currently in WWE :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fan of the 4th best tag team in WWE


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Trigon

Doesn't realize he's insulting a Kiwi while praising her?

Virus

Thinks I'm new in the posters thread.

Mordecay

Nothing negative yet.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dakota is a cool Kiwi because she's too cool to live there. 

If she moved back home she'd lose all her coolness points. 

This is basic science.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hates Kiwis


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize I work with numerous Kiwis and think they're all awesome people.

Of course those Kiwis live in Australia...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps saying "Kiwi." :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dislikes the word Kiwi


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prejudiced against the word "Kiwi". :no:

Edit:Ninja'd me and failed to punctuate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think The Devil Rides Out is a masterpiece of supernatural terror. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

:lmao

Hammer's attempts to be hip were always laughable. Their classic shit is mint.

Probably likes To the Devil... A Daughter as well!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Dracula A.D. 1972 tho... :banderas

Doesn't love Magik.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does not seem to appreciate 70s horror


Edit: Ninja master


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Couldn't be more wrong and/or got ninja'd. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is back in full force


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Underrates his own favourite.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Trigon... not Dormammu. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Judges me for what I am not rather than what I am...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a cat but not EvilCat as their profile pict


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overrates his favorite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHY ISN'T DOCTOR STRANGE YOUR FAVORITE?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of Tifa...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Tifa to GOAT Yuffie... :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prefers Aubrey to Audrey...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not true...

Prefers Cammy to Sakura.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Yuffie is GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys being wrong.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes cutesy characters, yet lacks the appreciation of Stephanie Brown


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks the IIconics are the 4th best female tag team in WWE :bunk:goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks they're #1


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong Batgirl, pal!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still using the same sig/avi :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate President Wasp. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Likes overrated Batgirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually typed that. :bunk :lauren :no :andre :tripsscust


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes any Batperson. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a Bat fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Raven is the GOAT when Doctor Strange exists. :goaway

EDIT:

Yuffie-hating ninja. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is likely triggered by this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Buys into the appeal of Spider-Man.:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spewing some WOAT opinions tonight. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a Spider-Man fan

Edit: Ninja Sentai Kakuranger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not sacrifice every Batperson to Clea and Strange. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spidey is overrated. Take the red pill people!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is wrong about Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Get him, virus!

EDIT:

Didn't get him. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes overrated Raven :goaway

EDIT: Doesn't go to the Peyton thread much anymore :sadbecky

DOUBLE EDIT: Fan of the Wasp :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trying to censor me for speaking the truth.

Edit: Thinks Raven is overrated.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Playing the victim card


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanna team up and fight the real evil/Mordy?

Doesn't love Clea enough. :goaway


EDIT:

Ditto.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Victimizing me.

Ninja'd but no edit, it applies to everyone here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not angry enough at the real evil/Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sees things in black and white.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A is A!!!

Might think I believe that. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is probably A... :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't comment on Mordy calling precious Raven "overrated." :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I haven't gotten him yet have I?

Does not respect the rules of this game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't edit his post. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Made me look foolish. -_-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't want to pick my next sig. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will never pick this as his sig:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abhors sigs like a looney. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should use this as a sig...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

On my ignore list. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my help. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Captain Boomerang is a must.


:bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Digger is the best Skwad member, everyone knows that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Digger is the best Skwad member, everyone knows that.


:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't use :thelist when he put me on the list :bunk

EDIT: Calling me the real evil :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom'd. :dance


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably thinks Harley is the best or some shit. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Peyton is the best thing his country has ever produced :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Murphy is a better worker.

Prettier too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In the movie? Definitely Harley.

Doesn't appreciate Wasp's sidekick, Plucky the Arachnid Lad. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks GOATpiderman is the jobber Wasp sidekick :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Digger is the best in the comics, in the movie he gave Jai Courtney a great performance. What more can you ask?

Edit: Overrating Spidey again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Underrates the most popular Marvel superhero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrates Wasp, Plucky's boss.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should be overrating the other Wasp.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize I'm overrating both. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Underrates Janet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The rest of the gang would disagree with him...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Regardless.

Fucking Mothra.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Regardless.
> 
> Fucking Mothra.


Reported.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

She's just a big moth! :flip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mothra is the worst thing to ever happen to movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What about Janet in the MCU? :hmm


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Martha :grin2:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Invokes inferior forms of art


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't worship Peyton anymore :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MY MOM'S NAME IS MARTHA!!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's angry for some reason.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is new around these parts.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I am buried for having an outdated sig but zrc has no sig and that's okay?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes. Its absolutely alright.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has no sig.

I'm taking a stand.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks sigs are necessary. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Also completely lacks a sig. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll never have a SIG. So suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Refuses sigs :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Is still around. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still not original


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pot kettle. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is one to talk. Doesn't even have a sig. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His sig aged like milk :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should have no sig instead of the one he has.

Asuka and Io :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Most unfunny person on the forum. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sig-free which gives me little to work with. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers non-Magik dorks to Magik. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Disses Raven and Io.

Reported.

:thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stans for Raven when Magik exists. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Stans Kate Micucci :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't adore Kate Micucci: Perfect Pixie. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Won't want to destroy humanity when Toni loses her title :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PUT. :clap MAYU. :clap IN. :clap YOUR. :clap SIG. :clap


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His attempt to form a Sinister Six was a total flop :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh? Do you see Spider-Man swinging around? :hmm

Doesn't dig President Strange enough. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Kairi or MEW on his favorites list :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't dig Prime Minister Kagetsu enough :goaway

MORD

Didn't appreciate the beautiful Io rep I sent him :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to change my look.










EDIT:

Magik-dissing ninja. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

P.S. Kagetsu is totally groovy. So much better than Io. :fact


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Blue Meanie is better than Io.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Telling the truth. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

:goaway :bunk

ZRC

:goaway :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that Io deserves to exist within the same dimension as Mayu. :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fears the truth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom,

His Phantom Senses are not developed enough to appreciate that Io is on a higher plane than Mayu


virus,

Ninja'd me...sneaky virus


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Io too :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't know anything about Mayu until about a week ago. You have no opinion. :goaway

EDIT:

Wasp-dissing ninja. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORD:

His taste in female wrestlers is as shitty as his taste in music :goaway

PHANTOM:

Wouldn't toss Mayu in a black hole for Io :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why are we, a Mayu mark and an Io obsessive, fighting? We should unite against the real enemy: Mandy Rose fans. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mandy>Io :fact


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Something about Io.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton>Asuka and Io combined :fact

EDIT: Ninja


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Green arsehole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only when I eat green food :shrug

Doesn't edit his posts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I? Its only you. 

I'll edit it for anybody else though xD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is nice to me... which makes me think he DMs nasty things about me. :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*WEHN????*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His post will soon be dated. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks I speak.about him in DMs. 

I don't DM anybody.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Telepathically disses me. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Insecure


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Telepathically gossips with zrc. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I telepathically tell him to :goaway


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Might secretly be the Shadow King.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His sig/avi :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Heart enough. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Back on old people music.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finally changed his sig... to something not IIconic :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has gone invisible so people can no longer point out how much he lurks threads. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks is a con doing what he and pretty much everyone else around here does :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't think that image is iconic. 

Wait until it's recreated with her next belt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The AEW belt?

Won't remove that sig until he sees a Dana Brooke match :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never has a good avatar. :lauren



Edit: Ninja'd me. Same thing still applies though. :cool2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Talked shit about my avatar... :O

It's from an awesome movie you know.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Wants to see Dana Brooke wrestle


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wants to see Peyton wrestle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoys seeing Nia and Tamina


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably didn't like that beautiful rep I sent him which I also sent to a few other people. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Which means it had a cock attached.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only a pretty face. :shrug



Thinks about cocks too much. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm allowed to.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks about cocks for some reason


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Why would I not?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is a virus and must be stopped before it spreads.

EDIT:

Io slandering ninja.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takes my username literally


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gave me game recommendations, that I'll never play.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My back hurts and it's somehow his fault. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is not listening to Nickelback to alleviate his back pain


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That would only exasperate it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't appreciate my X-Men/Strange peace pics. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd already seen it. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ain't talkin' 'bout Shaft. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Picked Mayu Iwatani over Stone Cold Steve Austin :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd do it again.

Made me fire Jushin Thunder Liger. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fking fired Liger! :O


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No idea what his avi is.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not recognize Ginger Snaps, the greatest werewolf movie of all time.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm embarrassed because that's the only Werewolf.movie I love (the first two) :lmao

Avi's are too small on crapatalk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Ginger Snaps is the greatest werewolf movie of all time... :bunk

It ain't even in the top 5, turkey!

EDIT:

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And Magik isn't even in the top 20 X-Men. Turkey! :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's #1! It's a scientific fact! Ask any scientician!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice try.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Must not have seen Ginger Snaps... :bunk

Edit: Recognizes Ginger Snaps' greatness but not its DVD cover...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Honestly its so small on the app, that it looks like that bitch from Avatar in orange.

That's also not the cover on the version I've got.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

American Werewolf in London
The Wolf Man
The Howling 
Curse of the Werewolf...


...

...

...

You know what? It might be #5...

EDIT:

Said "Nice try" when it clearly wasn't. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not recognize the greatness of The Company of Wolves... :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Howling is trash.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Typed that. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes I did.










I remember Kitty Pryde being number one on a Top 50 X-Men list once. :lmao

Might have been IGN. The only answer is regrettably Wolverine.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe underrates The Howling, it does have a pretty awesome third act. >.>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honest, Legit, Non-troll-y Top Five:

The Wolf Man
Curse of the Werewolf
American Werewolf
Ginger Snaps

Are you ready?

You sure?










No shame.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Werewolves, Zombies and Ghost stuff aren't my cup of tea. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of CORPSE. 


I'm so sorry.

What about Frankenstein stories?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows me too well


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Werewolves, Zombies and Ghost stuff aren't your cup of tea. -_-

Top 10
Ginger Snaps (1 & 2)
The Company of Wolves
An American Werewolf in London
Dog Soldiers
Silver Bullet
Wolfman
The Howling
Curse of the Werewolf
Wolf Cop
Bad Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OG Phantom's Son will always be my main (wolf) man. 










How do we feel about jiangshi?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Daddy issues in the film and in life...

Oh I haven't seen that one. Honourable mentions to Late Phases, Werewolf of London, The Undying Monster, Teen Wolf, Cry of the Werewolf, Howl and Wer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know jiangshi. :bunk

Weird, hopping vampires, very big in Hong Kong cinema of the 1980s and 1990s. Check out Mr. Vampire and Spooky Encounters/Encounter of the Spooky Kind.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh it's a vampire movie? I own Mr. Vampire, I've owned it for 2 years now. Maybe one day I'll watch it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needs to watch Mr. Vampire.

Hsien-Ko from Darkstalkers is a jiangshi. 










Look at her hop.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Knows what makes a vampire terrifying...

We have similar monsters here. We call them kangaroos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sparkles?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Making Twilight jokes in 2019.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck Twilight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worshipping Winona Ryder in 2019.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me with the truth. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mocking my religion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worships a false god.

Y'all need Clea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Farts pixie dust.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edit: made my gif redundant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love The Devil Rides Out.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does for some reason. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a new sig and it's not Asuka :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Appreciates Rue-Rue about as much as her employer... :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apparently wants Natalya and Dana Brooke to have a match. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His absence has killed the Name 3 things thread :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That thread is basically like conversing haiku now or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is never removing his sig text.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a Negative Nelly...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DC's Raven fan :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven slandering, Becky and Io hating Nickelback fanboy :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Got to that Raven-slandering punk before I could...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not part of the invisible club


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Is not part of the chatbox club atm


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is wrong. I am, you just can't see me.

Edit: 205 fan, so annoyingly flawless.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His dream WM main event isn't Asuka beating Brock Lesnar for the Universal title :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His avi is from a movie I've never heard about

EDIT: Thinks there is nothing wrong with liking charisma void Shirai :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has ye to see Ginger Snaps and the greatness of Katharine Isabelle


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not using the TAY gif he posted in the rep thread as sig :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying to use my of love of TAY to try and persuade me to use such an evil thing as a sig


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Recycling old material.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't have Toni with her title on his sig


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes I do. Keep refreshing.

Didn't think I would have Toni with her title in my sig rotation.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not an avid visitor of the Peyton thread despite being one of the most active threads in the WoW section


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Actively posts in the Peyton thread instead of getting rid of the spiders in his house.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants Mordy to get rid of his spider army.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Condoning unsanitary living conditions.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I live beneath a sports stadium...

Continually insults Mayu Iwatani: Perfect Human.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Mayu is perfect but Peyton isn't


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu is absolutely delightful, chump!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

His overuse of that slap image will lead to Asuka losing her title at Fastlane.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Surely that's a pro.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is motivating EvilCat to make a comback...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think this is better than EvilCat:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is in denial that AZA will lose to Chucky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is gaslighting me. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks I'm made of optimism.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The gif in his sig is advertising two different websites :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Expects me to be a master of gif making.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not gone ALL IN with the customization of their profile page


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't give the old chillers enough love.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Took Kairi out of his favorites for Mayu :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leader of the Io fanclub :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks the IIconics are charismatic :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Charlotte is charismatic :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Wasp is the supreme Avenger. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

^Does think that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not sacrifice Iron Man to appease the winsome Wasp. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Star Wars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is wrong or got phantom'd. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Likes Star Wars


Thats a con???????


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that's a con. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Will eventually change his GOAT-tier avy. Probably to somebody lame like Mayu. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Called GOAT #2 "lame." :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Called Mayu "GOAT #2"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, yeah...

Called GOAT #3 "lame." :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

"Oh, yeah..."

:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think mighty Mayu is superior to Lo Sherie. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Edited his favs with another person inferior to Kairi :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate me giving the underrated Hikaru Shida some love. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Won't replace Doctor Strange in his favorites with Kairi :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Such blasphemous jive...

Strange stays. Dig?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Values a funny book character more than precious Kairi. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is now pointing out cons about himself. The Phantom is malfunctioning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have an Aubrey Plaza avi. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks I don't appreciate Hikaru Shida :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate Hikaru Shida. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't think I saw him spell her name wrong at first :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saw my typo and now must be destroyed!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about my avi when he has that avi

Peyton at her worst >>>>>> Asuka at her best

EDIT: Will complain about this post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^WOAT post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that telling the truth is a WOAT post :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't deserve Hikaru Shida. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's a bad thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Thinks I don't appreciate Hikaru Shida :goaway


Wanna join forces against the Odious One/Mordy?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Listed some werewolf flicks but no vampire ones...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still wants Dana Brooke against Natalya


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Still wants Royce against anyone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I'm Black Cobra/obsessed with Io. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Needs more butts in his sigs ( was for eva maryse but im too slow clearly)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Blotchy Von Blotch.










EDIT:

Ninja.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Botched his revenge by getting ninja'd :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Raven to Magik, the Asuka of demonic comic book ladies. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changed his avy but doesn't have a boss Asuka sig to go with it :goaway

Also did somebody really just confuse me with another member again :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate Asuka's skeleton orchestra. :goaway

They're playing The Future. :anna


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not a part of Asuka’s skeleton orchestra


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Complaining about sigs when he's a member of the evil NO SIG CREW.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Picked Marceline over Morticia. 

Disgusting. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Get off my lawn.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps picking on Mayu. :goaway

I also love Kairi... pick on her!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is telling people to pick on the lovely pirate...for shame!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made me feel bad. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Felt bad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't post as much as he used to


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posts too much.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Killed the game.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thinks I care.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not care about the game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has added another conditions to his sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its condition. You add an s if there's more than one. In which case you wouldn't put another before it. You'd put something like "added more conditions".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is also "It's" instead of "Its" but who cares?

Wants to edit his drunken posts :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Arguing over the language of while the Squad earn less than anyone else on the main roster and less than half of what Dana Brooke does. (if reports are indeed accurate)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Good. I'm glad the silly little squad are getting less than Dana Brooke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought you liked the Squad, or is it just Sarah the one you like?

Compared his drunken posts with my regular posts


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well they signed the contracts. Why should I give a shit what they earn?

I like Sarah and Ruby. Never cared for Liv.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks it's ok a WWE "Superstar" can main event Raw then struggle to pay her rent.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Once again, they signed the contract. Maybe she should've haggled a bit better. If they can or can not pay their rent is of little interest to me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Given that Liv posted not too long ago that she was planning to buy her mom a house I guess she is not struggling with money, so I don't know what article Trigon read, but it seem inaccurate

Liked some posts that mentioned the IIconics as the people the fans are most tired of


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

When Rusev and Lana can afford a mansion, y'know the whole roster is doing just fine. I dunno why wrestlers need lavish houses anyway. They're on the road 9 times out of 10. Big Show had the right idea, he traded in his house for a yacht.

Serial Royce Offender.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lana and Rusev's combined income was reported to be 1 million per year, Lana's income a quarter of that. Much higher than Ruby, Sarah and Liv's.

The article said all 3 were earning 80k per year, 60k after tax, ? how much after travel expenses of which they are full-time. Buying a house on that salary seems like a pipedream unless I'm waaaay off on the US/Aus exchange rate. Planning =/= able to or hopefully that means they have been promised a raise in the near future. Or maybe Liv is just... very umm... blonde? :shrug

My sig is simply in support of them getting raise, which I believe they deserve. Most of the Women's division other than Ronda and Charlotte were far below Men's standards tbh but the Squad and interestingly Mandy were the very bottom of the roster salary-wise. 

On topic.... Mean drunk!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Or y'know said report was just a load of bollocks. Which sounds about right. Especially when it was noted some time ago that everyone on the main roster makes 6 figures+


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would take any report of a WWE wrestler salary with a pinch of salt, no one but the company, IRS and the wrestler himself knows how much he/she is earning, there are many variables (PPV bonuses, house shows, merchandise, etc). But, as far as I know, an NXT wrestler earns 45k a year, a female NXT wrestler earns 50k a year and, when they get called up, the salaries usually double, if not more.

Still wants to see a Dana Brooke match

EDIT: Jive ninja :eyeroll


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The females aren't paid more than the men in NXT :lmao


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Say "bollocks". I hate that word.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bollocks bollocks bollocks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

zrc said:


> The females aren't paid more than the men in NXT :lmao


Actually they are, several reports have come out saying that they give them a little more money to mantain a certain look, you know, diets, make up and stuff.

Probably won't be happy when the IIconics are presented as the next in line for te Womens tag titles tonight over the Riotts

EDIT: Trying to piss off poor Trigon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't try and do anything. Trying is what poor Pavo does.

Iiconics aren't next in line for shit. Sky Pirates, Tamjax, Fire & Desire are very much above them.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sasha and Bayley won't be losing them til after Mania anyway so we'll be better off with that way. We have a "losing streak" storyline to survive first. :fpalm

Fails to piss me off. Must try harder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks people should put effort into this nonsense. :bunk

Bollocks.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows I wasn't even trying to piss Trigon off. Because I don't really care enough to do so.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Made a typo. Totally cares.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nope. You aren't a member of the Crew.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that the Riotts losing streak is temporal. I mean, there are no other female babyface teams on RAW besides Sasha and Bayley, and since they are the champions they won't be losing to them unless they are the next challengers. The Riotts are probably gonna suffer the Lynch hurricane from here to Mania



zrc said:


> Iiconics aren't next in line for shit. Sky Pirates, Tamjax, Fire & Desire are very much above them.


Believe me, the IIconics will be the next challengers, they have been trying to find Sasha and Bayley on SD the last 2 weeks, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if they appear at Fastlane since they will be at the show... they probably will be the first victims of Sasha/Bayley when they finally go to SD though :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too many words. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

And they've been showing up on NXT live events for a reason.

Sky Pirates vs Hug n Boss >>>> Skippy shit.

There are no cons to the wonder of Phantom.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jobbing to Becky >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Jobbing to Nattie

Anti-word.

Edit: Ninja'd me. Totally cares.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ranks dumb non-Universal monster films above totally boss Universal Monster films. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably doesn't think Universal's Dracula is boring af as soon as it leaves the castle. Because it's Universal...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hiroyo Matsumoto avi

EDIT: Heidi Lovelace sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm halfway in the closet. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually, I've always considered Dracula to be the weakest of the main UM movies. Dwight Frye and Bela make it watchable, tho.

Doesn't dig the GOAT Mummy. :goaway

EDIT:

Doesn't dig mummies. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mummies aren't buried in the ground. So there's nothing to dig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Made an awful joke


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

FYI I totally dig Universal's Mummy, it's just not my fav Mummy. >_>

Cobwebs and Frye carry Drac not Lugosi... Yeah I said it.

Edit: Gave me nothing monster-related to work with. -_-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I should care about monster movies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly, I agree. Bela's bizarre persona was put to better use in subsequent pictures. However, Dwight Frye was never again allowed to shine as brilliantly. And cobwebs are cool.

Doesn't love Dracula's Daughter? :hmm

EDIT:

Ignored and reported.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Made an awful joke


Wasn't a joke.


Doctor Phantom said:


> Honestly, I agree. Bela's bizarre persona was put to better use in subsequent pictures. However, Dwight Frye was never allowed to shine as brilliantly as he did in Dracula. And cobwebs are cool.
> 
> Doesn't love Dracula's Daughter? :hmm
> 
> ...


Dracula has a daughter? Lame.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Added an unknown called Shida to his favorites instead of keeping precious Kairi or GOAT MEW :goaway

EDIT: Made an awful pun


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't a pun either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula's Daughter is a rather poignant picture. In many ways, it's a superior film.

Thinks loving Hiroyo Matsumoto is a con. :goaway

EDIT:

Hasn't seen Dracula's Daughter.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't care for the Universal films. They're all old as shit.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'll take Bela's 3 minutes in Wolfman over his whole movie in Dracula. Frye was still good in Frankenstein. And yes as weak as Drac is I still maintain it has the best castle of any Drac movie.

Don't remember D's Daughter it's been so long but it had more Van Helsing didn't it? So how good could it be? 

Doesn't realize Universal still make films today...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes shit ones with Tom Cruise.

Everybody knows Universal still make films -.-


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Too hard on Universal's recent output.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes monster movies


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Way too obsessed with Becky and TV ratings. :bryanlol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

For Mordy and NO:

Doesn't like monster movies.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does like monster movies. But not in the exact same order as me so fuck that shit.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

One of the conditions in his sig isn't Asuka winning the Universal Championship :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080539855870803968


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Because he's not an X-Man.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Meant to say because he's not a Titan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee, Rogue, or Magik for my next avi? YOU DECIDE!!

Would pick any Titan over the Sorcerer Supreme. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Put







Io







in







your







sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does that clapping thing. >.>

For the record I wouldn't pick Damien Wayne over Strange so there's that...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made me vomit in rage. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't stick to one avatar. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

Typed out a comment instead of cleaning up his vomit :goaway

NOSTALGIA:

Had the nerve to ninja me outta nowhere :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Had to share that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't change his avi often, clearly a sucker. :goaway

EDIT:

WOAT Damien, man... :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disloyal to avis.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Biggest turkey on here. :goaway




Edit: Is a bit of a weird dude. No hypocrisy with this statement. Nope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Misread Trigon's post like a sucker.:goaway

EDIT:

Jive-talkin' ninja. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Found a word for the day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks "sucker" is just for the day. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes the word sucker. I wonder why. :lauren





Ninja'd me with a lazy post. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got Trigon'd. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Making "Trigon'd" a thing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Strange is GOAT and not WOAT :goaway

EDIT: Disloyal to his fellow aussies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got Trigon'd. #Itsathing


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Made my name famous. #takethatDC


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he is famous


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ignores all my past support for the IIconics...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too lazy to talk to girls. :goaway





3 TIMES IN A ROW. I'M DONE. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not sacrifice the entire DC Universe to appease Strange and Clea. :goaway

I might spare Phantom Stranger and Swamp Thing. Maybe Zatanna and/or Harley... :hmm

EDIT:

Doesn't like funny books. :andre


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wouldn't spare Raven :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Said that before I could.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, maybe Raven...

Batman tho... 

Doesn't want Mayu and Kairi to be besties and solve mysteries together. :goaway

EDIT:

Trigon'd me. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Encourages "meddling"...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't proofread his posts here. :goaway

Trigon:

:bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pick Jubes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is that a con??!?!? :confused


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not a con. Totally cares.

Edit: Sucker's in my head. >.<


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trigon'ing people


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Either accusing me of destroying worlds or ninjaing people. I resent both.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Called Strange a WOAT. :goaway

EDIT:

:bearer


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Got Trigon'd. How would you feel?

(fingers crossed)

Edit: Haha! XD


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It's his fault that I can't get the .gif I'm trying to use as my avi to the correct file size.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not post pictures of the Phantom Stranger. :sadbecky

Bye-bye.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Could've used an avi of Jubes in the opening credits of the cartoon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> It's his fault that I can't get the .gif I'm trying to use as my avi to the correct file size.


Use this website

https://ezgif.com/resize


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Use this website
> 
> https://ezgif.com/resize


Thanks but that's the one that I use. I still can't get it low enough without removing frames or making it smaller than I want.

I gave up.

:sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gave up


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Joined a long ago. Probably like someone's grandparent now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Revived the thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to suffer :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes terrible wrestlers. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespected Magik, Jubilee, Wasp, and Asuka/is history's greatest monster.

EDIT:

Strange-hating ninja. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gave the new Asuka thread a cringeworthy title. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks everything is cringeworthy. You know what's really cringeworthy? Using words like "cringeworthy." Go rant about Rick and Morty on 4chan. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got triggered. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes "women"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Says "triggered" unironically. :lauren

Also, thinks posting more than three words here means that I'm "triggered." :lauren

Mordy:

Doesn't love Jubilee. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

So predictable. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:beckyhi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Turned this into the post a picture thread :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted a sexy Leanna gif :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is correct. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Apparently believes Ruby is merely great at promos as opposed to superb. 

But promos tend to be a sore subject when it comes to Asuka fans...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported and ignored.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Has an ugly chick in his avatar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't even have an avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the greatness of Joan Jett.

Also, who?

Cobra:

Mayu-dissing ninja. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overusing the Kairi gif

EDIT: Jive ninja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted that gif. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have time for Sister Magik. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bored of that gif already


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about spamming a gif when he spams Scar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is bored of the gif.



















Mordy:

Ninja'd me with the boring version of my con. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That gif again


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Put on ignore. Actually that's a pro for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not hopelessly obsessed with :asuka. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not hopelessly obsessed with

https://giant.gfycat.com/FocusedMeatyIrrawaddydolphin.webm

:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't understand that gif


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has far exceeded the amount of Peyton .gifs that were needed in this thread.

Desired amount: 0


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still using that Kairi gif


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uses the same gifs instead of having a ton of different ones for every ocassion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair point.

unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abusing the poor koala...unworthy...unworthy...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Abusing the poor God of War. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know that Kratos isn't the God of War in God of War 2018.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pedantic. :goaway 

Also, I can't use a gif of his favorite wrestler getting hurt. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Play God of War 2018.

You want to use that gif of Mandy dumping Asuka on her head? I'd ban you from her fan thread if I could. I don't care if you were told to create it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never. I absolutely abhor that gif. I mean, I can't because it's Asuka. Why couldn't you be an Io fan? :bunk


(And I meant normal staged "hurt," not an actual injury.)


I did play it, I just wasn't thinking. Putting thought into this thread? :goaway

Doesn't dig anime. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's for all the times you guys post Peyton getting beat up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dude. Not cool. I wouldn't post that gif if it had been Peyton in Asuka's place.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moving on...

Doctor Strange is his favorite MCU film. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fine, I am gonna change it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Never. I absolutely abhor that gif. I mean, I can't because it's Asuka. Why couldn't you be an Io fan? :bunk
> 
> (And I meant normal staged "hurt," not an actual injury.)
> 
> ...


Post whatever you want.

Because Io doesn't have the charisma, facial expressions, mannerisms, looks, or in ring ability that Asuka has. She's not special. Asuka is the only female wrestler who transcends being a woman. Io is ordinary.

I never post anything about Peyton, but just for Mordy, here's the IIconics being embarrassed in kangaroo suits.










What fucking absolute GEEKS.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At least they look cute... :fuck:fuckthis:Vince2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks. Sorry I was a killjoy.

That gif. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, no problem, I can see that it was out of line

Knows what depresses me about Peyton :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wasn't trying to censor you; I'm just not into footage of actual injury being used in that context. You can post whatever you want to post, tho. 

I used to work in the sideshow/freakshow circles, and I've seen the careers of friends end because of a stunt gone wrong. 

MOVIN' RIGHT ALONG!

Insults GOAT Magik. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Magik is GOAT and not WOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrote that. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wanted the giant sack of uselessness known as D'Vorah in MK 11.



Mordecay said:


> At least they look cute... :fuck:fuckthis:Vince2


A bad moment for Asuka is the highlight of Peytons career. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually, the highlight of Peyton's career










Beating Naomi... and Asuka, you know, win in front of 60k+ people, something that Asuka has never done


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lives inside our heads. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is ever restless when it comes to his avatar choice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's their sig? :confused


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has an awesome new avi, yet he is still keeping that sig :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig my GOAT sig. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka is not amused with his never-ending push for sigs...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sigs > The Suspiria remake


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sigs>Hardy music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Nickelback... like Deadpool. :lauren

Lesson: WOATs dig Nickelback.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not doing anything to calm Asuka...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finds Becky acceptable :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love President Spellman. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has a pirate who has neither ship nor waters to sail in his avatar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has the nerve to mention Kairi Sane as a con.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't go to the Peyton thread more often despite liking her new look :bunk

EDIT: His sig is showing 2 Io images :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems to be asking for people to go to the PEY thread to post EvilCat...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Trying to give me a seizure with that gif :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows nothing about our captain. :goaway











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880924783826714624









Cobra:

Something about Io. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Too much Kairi Sane. Not enough Asuka.



Mordecay said:


> Actually, the highlight of Peyton's career
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you'll take that one win, which was only done as a token gesture to the Aussies for allowing them to run the show, where Asuka didn't even take the fall, over winning the SmackDown womens title in a PPV main event and winning the first ever womens Royal Rumble? Ok, slick. Whatever you say. I believe you. opcorn


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't mention the important detail of me being there for that match...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> Didn't mention the important detail of me being there for that match...


Wait, you were there for Super Show Down? How was te reaction for my girls? I asked Ambrose Girl and told me it was very good but it didn't translated to tv


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, you were there for Super Show Down? How was te reaction for my girls? I asked Ambrose Girl and told me it was very good but it didn't translated to tv


:lol You've actually asked me this before you know...

Billie and Peyton got a total babyface reaction and while their match was... not great they still got a big pop when they got the win. Their special tour merch with the flag design was all sold out too.

I'm not surprised it didn't translate, the MCG is completely ill-suited to capturing the kind of acoustics typical of wrestling shows but I can assure you while it was very loud in there all night long it was still clear the IIconics were one of the most over acts that night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> :lol You've actually asked me this before you know...
> 
> Billie and Peyton got a total babyface reaction and while their match was... not great they still got a big pop when they got the win. Their special tour merch with the flag design was all sold out too.
> 
> I'm not surprised it didn't translate, the MCG is completely ill-suited to capturing the kind of acoustics typical of wrestling shows but I can assure you while it was very loud in there all night long it was still clear the IIconics were one of the most over acts that night.


I don't remember who I talked here that night :lol, I didn't sleep at all that night, so the few things I remember were the IIconics winning and the main event sucking, that's about it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Having a conversation like a sucker. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That little cat thing fills me with rage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forced me to use this: :confused


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Got nothing. unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. unch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Koala puncher


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That gif is offensive to me as an Australian.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

unch


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leave him alone!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like Peyton :goaway

EDIT: Call me out for forgetting something I probably post after being awake like 36 hours straight


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stays awake for 36 Hours straight. :wtf

Have you started hallucinating yet?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a sig of an awesome movie making it difficult to come up with a criticism.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Ruby Riott is an exceptional talent. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Must think this is the What is a Pro... thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You have none.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not wearing a totally badass Chris Lee Dracula shirt right now.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nor would I. Lord summerisle maybe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hates me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DOESN'T RESPECT MAGIK AND WASP!!!

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a horrible profile layout. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Champion of the mundane. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes mundane old women from the 1950's. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Françoise Madeleine Hardy is "mundane." :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doctor Mundane :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Absolutely no effort. Exactly what I would expect from an Io fan.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Predictably mundane comeback.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should use other negative stuff about Cobra, like being a Becky Lynch fan

EDIT: Becky Lynch fan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has an afro, got ninja'd and botched his img.

The trinity of failure.

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Io is ridiculously, supernaturally mundane. :goaway












I'm exorcising my Io demons, Mordy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

In the 3 things thread, didn't post the greatest pirate of all


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Responded to that Kairi slander before I could.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I botched the gif


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

It's Peyton, so it still counts as a botch.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ninja'd me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star Wars fan. :bunk

Bye. POST KAIRI AND/OR OTHER PIRATES!!! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Star Wars is a con. Its only a con if its the sequels


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If he wasn't ninja'd he probably was going to shit on Peyton as well :lauren



Black Cobra said:


> It's Peyton, so it still counts as a botch.


Only botches around here are Io's moonsaults


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The best Star Wars movie: 










Goodbye for realzies! Kairi is love!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks thats a SW movie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Posted. unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

For some reason is awake at 1:30am


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted more anti-Asuka jive. unch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Still abusing that poor koala


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Trigon to Dormammu like a turkey. unch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Prefers Dormammu to Darkseid.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is stressed out quite a bit lately.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mike Knox vs Bo Dallas? Really?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't use unch. :bunk unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of Rosalie Cunningham


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Reject. unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Scar disapproves of them abusing the poor koala...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No he doesn't. unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeps abusing the puppet. Shame. unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What puppet? Pavo? If he goes on about Skippy anymore I'd be certain she's got her hand up his ass and makes his lips move. Oh and unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I meant the koala. unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Its the cup of tea that gets me. :lmao unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also like the glasses getting knocked off. unch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Need a gif of that koala crashing in a rolls Royce. unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jubilee :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates greatness. :asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

GOATkada is on my favorites list, I don't hate greatness

Doesn't watch much NJPW :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've watched enough. It's great... needs a women's division, tho. 

Doesn't appreciate Heart and you should judge him for that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe I don't like Heart because I don't have a heart :jericho2... I wish

Wants Cobra to attack me


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets sore doing the grocery shopping. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't been attacked by Cobra. :bunk










NO:

Ghastly ghost ninja. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to love Kairi Sane. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Kairi Sane.










Get him, Cobra!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Chose Tifa and the materia thief over the GOAT FF heroine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that the materia thief IS the GOAT. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting silly stuff again. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't value nonsense. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

High on the oddball scale.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hopefully has played FF VII and doesn't prefer the thief over the heroic flower girl.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thieves are cool. Dig.

#GlorytoYuffie


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Makes typos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a GOAT in his avi... and one questionable choice :lauren

EDIT: Talking about a video game character I don't know

DOUBLE EDIT: Tying to bait me to argue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Yuffie hmph!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Dumb Flower Dummy. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Turkey. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still awake. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still being naughty.
:Taylor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His favorites are Styles, Clash, and 90. :confused


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tried to get me to attack people. I'm not an attack dog! :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No sig :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Just :goaway full stop.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rightfully tired of us. :sadbecky

Stay groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates saying goodbye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is leaving us too


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bland profile :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No fun. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thought that spending half of the day away from the forum was scary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still without pictures. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blame Peyton, she is posting more stuff about Dillinger than of herself on her social media, not many options to choose these days :sadbecky

Is a melodramatic geek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still lazy :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks he's in my head. Guess again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I consider him one of the regulars


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Empress of Tomorrow is there... inside his mind.










Mordy:

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna be mad when the IIconics appear tomorrow and Asuka doesn't


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Thinks I consider him one of the regulars


I am a regular. I don't have to post there every day to be a regular, I frequent the thread......regularly. Maybe the Peruvian dictionaries down there have some of the pages torn out.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a different concept of regular, if the section was a tv show you would be a recurring guest star, not a regular

Disagrees with me in almost everything :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :goaway unch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pulled the old Terry Funk special on us (fake retirement).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Explained his joke. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Knows we wouldn't stay gone for long.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:monkey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

No Peyton in his avatar or signature.










That's like me with no Anna Kendrick....oh, wait.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- Giving Mordy bad ideas for sig/avi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks a hot Peyton avatar is a bad idea.

She isn't the best wrestler, but she's hot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like LOTR


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Isn't repping Peyton in his Avy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't repping Yuffie in his avi.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yuffie who?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

What the fuckie is this Yuffie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like Yuffie.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a pro for you then


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lame phrase under his username


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Talks about lame usertitles while his is probably the worst :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talking about Yuffie. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't list an actual con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that isn't a con. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

3 attempts in a row to get somebody to vote for Io in the "which wrestler do you dislike more..." thread hno


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But it eventually happened. :mark

No sig. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Still living under a sports stadium.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to use an Io sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't use Heart as a sig. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't use Peyton pics as permanent sig/avi :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, NICKELBACK OVER HEART?! unch

Blood for Heart.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Doesn't use gifs of Steamboat Willie in his sig


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hates Sami Zayn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks Charlotte > Asuka

:deanfpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not rebel against humanity if Io becomes NXT Women's Champion. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Started a visitor wall war against me... and lost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It ain't over yet, son. Wait till I get home.

Cocky. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't defeated Mordy in the VM war yet :tripsscust


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I can be defeated and wants to put Io pics on my wall. As a warning, don't even try, ask Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be easily defeated; the Peyton to our Asuka.

Also, isn't asleep. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Forgot the IIconics hold a win over Asuka. I should know I was there.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

She slipped on a banana peel and got lucky.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forgot that the IIconics actually have 2 victories over Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You mean over her tag team partners. Asuka has plenty of wins over each IIconic, including one on Billie that was a 30 second match.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't unch Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know what that is or why everyone uses it all of a sudden. I'm not doing a joke if I don't understand it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton is Australian... unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to get unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Defiled the Kairi thread...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about 2 posts I did in one of the Kairi threads when I am the main poster on the other Kairi thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

General mordiness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Using my name as an insult :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Acting very mordish. unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A turkey who gets people to pick for him in the fictional character thread :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Good night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have lackeys. :lauren

Mordy:

Nickelback-loving ninja. :goaway

Goodnight. :bye


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:rude

I feel used :sadbecky

:thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think being used by me is a tremendous honor. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a Kate Micucci avi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't have a Kate Micucci avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Mayu. :lauren 


:bye


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough Magik.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will awaken EvilKoala if they keep using that gif...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes to punch animals, someone call PETA


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is barbaric with his use of bricks. I guess rat poison is too expensive in Peru. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sometimes rat poison is not enough to kill rats :shrug

Still not using a better Bella avi :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talking about Bela Lugosi. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't talk much about Peyton :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Acting like himself.



Doctor Phantom said:


> Peyton is Australian... unch


So she's the koala? I don't get how this is supposed to be funny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Asuka is the be all and end all when it comes to wrestling



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So she's the koala? I don't get how this is supposed to be funny.


People in this thread enjoy seeing Peyton get beat up and since there is no smilie of Peyton getting beat up that does it for them. It is a funny smilie though :shrug


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hates becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion is still a robot. All is as it should be.

Calls the Wasp a "jobber." She led the Avengers, dammit!

Roy:

Ninja. :rude


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Thinks Asuka is the be all and end all when it comes to wrestling


You better realize what thread you're in REAL FUCKING FAST, boy.



> People in this thread enjoy seeing Peyton get beat up and since there is no smilie of Peyton getting beat up that does it for them. It is a funny smilie though :shrug


Fair enough.

unch


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Robot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gave up on the conditions he used to have in his sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespected Magical Vincent Price Detective Man. :goaway

Mordy:

Ditto. unch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not a god damn robot. In fact, I hate Artificial Intelligence characters.

Except this one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't accept that he is a robot


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Dosn't accept that he is a robot


Should know the term is AI


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't accept that the reason Peyton can't get pushed is because she has no discernable talent.

EDIT - Wants Kofi Kingston of all people to win the world title instead of Samoa Joe. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks not liking Becky is a con :goaway

EDIT: Doesn't accept the fact that the reason that Asuka is not the face of the division is because she is not the complete package he thinks she is


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leave the robot alone.

Doesn't accept that he is Doop.

zrc:

Doesn't post enough Blondie. :goaway

I'm off to do things. :bye


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not a robot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fine, I quit. Enjoy this section without me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Likes to punch animals, someone call PETA


Oh so punching is bad, but pointless killing is fine

Ninja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quitting. :sadbecky

virus:

MJ-loving ninja. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liar



virus21 said:


> Oh so punching is bad, but pointless killing is fine


Let's talk when you have to kill 12 rats a day


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Quitting. :sadbecky


You want me to stay? Then stop with the god damn robot shit. Enough.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fails to realise Joe can win it later (and should)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine. 

No fun. :lauren

Goodbye for realsies! Post :asuka!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sig of depressed New Day.

Edit: Giving up on fun.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mordecay said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk when you have to kill 12 rats a day


I meant in regards to PETA

Demon Ninja


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Fails to realise Joe can win it later (and should)


They're not going to ALLOW him to win it. 

And secondly, Kofi should not be ahead of Joe in the pecking order. Joe should've been the world champion TWO YEARS AGO and he's still waiting and being passed over for people with zero charisma and zero entertainment value. Him not beating Styles despite multiple attempts and then being demoted should tell you that they have no plans for him to win the belt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is no fun


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ignored Virus.

Edit: Wants to have "fun" for some reason.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Made Dick Grayson evil


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize that asshole was already evil.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nah, he was just an asshole. Only a demon would say otherwise


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

He shut the door on Rae Rae at the police station. Soulless. :cry


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Their signature has no RiRi.*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes gross pop music.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thinks RiRi is gross pop music...*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not obsessed with Debbie Harry. :lauren


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Not a single Rihanna gif...*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Françoise Hardy. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I don't know how to tell you this but...

When it came time to give you a brain, I accidentally gave you the criminal brain instead.

Umm... My bad.

Oh wow, that's a load off my chest! :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Apologizing if he breaks forum etiquette.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Evidently does not believe in good manners.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

It's a wrestling forum.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that just because this is a wrestling forum one should not behave


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

This forum can learn.

This forum can be better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a Enrique Iglesias gif :lauren

Jennifer Love Hewitt though :homer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The forum can be better, but Mord will still be a twat.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The forum can be better, but zrc will still be a troll


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because you don't like Doctor Strange.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. I don't make the rules. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed his username and didn't included the word IIconic in it :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only you would.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks my username is shit; will have to get used to it. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't have to get used to anything


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shits on almost anything


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Shits on Becky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shits on Strange. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Terrible new username


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Changed his name. :lauren

Edit: Ninja'd me. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks shitting on Becky is bad thing and not the truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His whole deal. unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Brother Voodoo was the best Sorcerer Supreme


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Doesn't think Brother Voodoo was the best Sorcerer Supreme


Ignored and reported.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is not happy. :sadbecky

BE HAPPY. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is an unhappy liar atm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liar?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Does not respect brother voodoo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uses a Roy Mustang avi instead of awesome Alphonse Elric :bunk



Phantom Stranger said:


> Liar?


You didn't ignored me or reported me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not true at all. I'm a huge Brother Voodoo fan, but Doctor Strange is one of my all-time favorite characters.

Doesn't know me. :goaway

Mordy:

Doesn't respect Roy. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a usertitle that says "Follow Me... For I Am...".

I Am being one of the names for God. You are NOT. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't get obscure comic book references. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That does make it better. Thank you.

Worse username than before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Another person who doesn't like the name. :lauren

I'm sure y'all would've dug "Batman"... :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Surprised Tyrion hasn't changed his name to Erron Black yet to be honest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the avatar, tbh.



Phantom Stranger said:


> Another person who doesn't like the name. :lauren
> 
> I'm sure y'all would've dug "Batman"... :lauren


We would've. Batman is excellence.

I actually do use Erron Black as my username on other social media. I won't do it here. I might use my PSN screenname as my username when Game of Thrones is done, but I might not. I'm undecided.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't know him. He's a stranger :confused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Leonard Nimoy. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

:goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got turtled. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted a gif of the Teen Titans show, which I assume is a horrible show because it looks horrible from the trailers, and it's the Teen Titans.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see virus. You're about to get a talking-to.

Isn't excited for the new Godzilla film with Mothra and Sally Hawkins. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deliberately calls comic book characters by wrong nicknames.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The new Godzilla looks like more Hollywood bullshit. Wonder if the monsters will mostly be in darkness again to hide the crap CGI.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not digging the new Godzilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig non-Godzilla Toho monster movies. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Probably watched the Pacific Rim sequel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did and regret every decision that led to me watching it.

R.I.P. Mako Mori.

Not an Alien fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing to be a fan of. Just some twats running around on a ship.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows I used "lead" when I should have used "led." :lauren


I should log off...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Doesn't dig non-Godzilla Toho monster movies. :goaway


Since when? I have mention Gamera often.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Exactly! Gamera isn't Toho! :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That username. :bunk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

That search history unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, three of those films were released by Toho, but he's not OG Toho.

My username is great. Go away. :goaway

Horrible turtle man. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Exactly! Gamera isn't Toho! :goaway


Yeah. You were implying that I don't like him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Yeah. You were implying that I don't like him


No. I was talking about monster movies made by Toho that have little or nothing to do with Godzilla. Films like The H-Man, Matango, War of the Gargantuas, etc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How you watch all those low quality films is beyond me. I can't even finish some of the "good" ones. I started Close Encounters the other day, couldn't take it past 30 minutes and that's supposedly a classic. Meanwhile you're watching shit they lambast on MST3K.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How you watch all those low quality films is beyond me. I can't even finish some of the "good" ones. I started Close Encounters the other day, couldn't take it past 30 minutes and that's supposedly a classic. Meanwhile you're watching shit they lambast on MST3K.


WE just have fun with it. We know they're not high art. We don't need them to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't need them to be high art either, I need them to be entertaining. My favourite films are The Big Lebowski, The Hateful Eight, Django Unchained, Infinity War and Kill Bill. You think those are high art films?

What about that crap entertains you? How is it that you get any sense of fun out of it?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't need them to be high art either, I need them to be entertaining. My favourite films are The Big Lebowski, The Hateful Eight, Django Unchained, Infinity War and Kill Bill. You think those are high art films?
> 
> What about that crap entertains you? How is it that you get any sense of fun out of it?


Probably the same reasons we used to like wrestling before Vince turned it into a shitshow: The over the top spectacle of the thing.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wasting energy trying to argue the greatness that is the B-movie to a cinema snob.

To those who get it, no explanation is necessary. To those who don't, no explanation will do.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes B movies that have never on the cinemas/tv here


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Puts Peyton above Rihsus herself.*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Seth Rollins is a charisma vacuum.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thinks Seth Rollins is Main Event level...*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Peyton only good attribute is that she is hot :bunk

EDIT: Hasn't added Peyton to his sig :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I mean, he's got a point..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Complains when he Google's certain individuals. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sends reps of those certain individuals :hmm


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:rude


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dares to pick Ariana Grande over Jennette McCurdy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ariana is hotter though


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MJ and Felicia. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of Esdeath...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't post in the Name 3 things thread anymore :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't realize he turned people away with his jobber spam


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't realize that the thread was at its peak WITH the jobber spam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp hater. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't hate Wasp, she is just such an uninteresting character :shrug

Thinks Kairi is not IIconic...

Let me remind you...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted a photo that has been posted many times before. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's a bad thing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always quotes me in any thread involving The IIconics. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Acknowledging Mordy. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Acknowledges many people I don't care about on a regular basis. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't talk to me as much anymore.










I still love him, though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't online as much anymore.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't talk to many girls from the UK, so he makes things way more complicated for himself. :lol

At least he talks to girls, mind you. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Will probably ignore a certain part of that PM I wrote him. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still PM'ing trannies to TFW :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

..... 

Uses offensive terms for trans women. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Nostalgia PM's me things that he doesn't :beckylol

I did get a rep one time though


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thinks I need to go to a different kind of therapy. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Wasp more than Deadpool, the Becky Lynch of comic book characters. :goaway

NO:

Horrible ninja man. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks being incredibly geeky is attractive. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I confused PMs with reps, I remember you told us that he sent you stuff that scarred you though

Calls me perv

EDIT: Complaining about the "trannies" term despite that I am not the first one to use it in this section

DOUBLE EDIT: Is not gonna disagree with my post in the Name 3 things post despite saying that he said that he disagrees with everything we post

Not doing a triple edit


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets scarred by pretty women. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

Sucks up to people who dislike Becky :beckylol

EDIT

Nostalgia

Thinks Corbin is a bad wrestler


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Too nice for his own good. :anna

Not really a con, but I love you too much Emerald.

You like Charlotte, that's a con. :beckylol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves Seth a bit too much. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't love Sethy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls Rollins "Sethy" and doesn't want to be called gay :eyeroll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is very boring. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has incredibly bad luck. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is probably leaving again soon :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not avenge the Wasp. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stalks me. :side:

You are correct. :sadbecky

I'll be here on the weekend though, probably Sunday, I know you love me.

Edit: Talks about the Wasp too much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leaving and doesn't appreciate GOAT Wasp. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hides his opinions on wrestling in general and probably makes everyone on here curious about them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't read enough about Phantom to know that he doesn't hide his opinions in wrestling at all


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has terrible wrestling opinions :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Says the guy who has Carmella, Sonya and Mandy among his favorites :eyeroll


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Carmella was never in my favourites. :shrug I just find her attractive.


Posts photos of women's wrestlers he doesn't even like. Seems pointless. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is wrong, I actually only post pics of women that I find attractive (Mandy, Alexa, Carmella, Billie, Peyton, Liv, Cathy, Kairi). And the ocassional Becky pic to make CJ happy :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Biggest CJ suck up on the forum. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Dead Wasp." unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wasp this, Wasp that :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So much Wasp... roud

But we need more Wasp. Post the Wasp or suffer!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has posted more Wasp than I posted Peyton here these last couple of days :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPP


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only has a few hours left to live.

You'll understand why after you watch SmackDown.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Warned me... and I didn't see it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too damn beautiful for these ape descendants. :fact


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Named a con about himself that wasn't even a con


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has over 100 wrestling t-shirts and not one is IIconic :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not big on the funny books.










Mordy:

Ninja'd me; has no place on Mars. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps talking about Wasp. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough Wasp. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has WOAT tier avatar (but GOAT tier sig :anna. )


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants more Wasp and not more Peyton

EDIT: Has WOAT tier sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my permanent avi. :sadbecky

Mordy:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posting more Wasp than GOAT Strange. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Micucci


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't realize Micucci's charisma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post magnificent Micucci. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Took Asuka out of his avatar for *that* :tripsscust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ack. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Used to have good sig/avis every now and then


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never did. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obsessed with magicians.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that I worked as a professional magician for a few years. (Still do, sometimes.) :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Became a part-time magician


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't destroyed Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks card tricks are excellent entertainment. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Kid Rock is an excellent entertainer. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Magician.

I used to like magicians.

Then I found out it was fake.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrestling is fake and you still like it :shrug


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Felt the need to explain my own gag to me... -_-


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used -_-



:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Needs glasses


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Practicing optometry without a licence.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Using words I have never heard of. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't send me enough LD reps :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shits all over my Bella avatars. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unaware that...



> Optometry is a health care profession that involves examining the eyes and applicable visual systems for defects or abnormalities as well as the medical diagnosis and management of eye disease. Traditionally, the field of optometry began with the primary focus of correcting refractive error through the use of spectacles. Modern day optometry, however, has evolved through time so that the educational curriculum additionally includes intensive medical training in the diagnosis and management of ocular disease in countries where the profession is established and regulated.


Aka. Someone qualified to determine who needs glasses.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Nostalgia

Mistakenly believes invisible mode makes him invisible :nah2

LT

Mysterious :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Northern Ireland is worth visiting. 

I was talking to a girl the other day who told me she is visiting Northern Ireland in the summer and I had to seriously ask her why. :beckylol


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Contrarily quite an open book.

Edit: Probably does need glasses...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I have a problem with my perfect eyesight. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Shits all over my wee country :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Apparently lives in shit and wee. Gross. >.<

:nah2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the art of prestidigitation. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Interrupts WF feuds. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my cameos. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts too much Kairi. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nostalgia said:


> Lame pirate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't destroyed the enemy of our beloved pirate princess. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Voted against Sovereign


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, because Swamp Thing! :goaway

Blatant disrespect towards the genius of Bernie Wrightson. :lauren

I'm not even a little sorry. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted 3 things, he is in the wrong thread


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Said what I was going to say


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Votes for non-wrestlers in the rankings :goaway

EDIT

Ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His post has nothing to do with Swamp Thing. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's a bad thing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Incredibly rude. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't prefer GOAT Swamp Thing to dumb 'n' dreadful Deadpool.

NO:

Ninja. :rude

Also, Kairi hater. :goaway :thelist


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is talking a load of nonsense. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everything he talks is nonsense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EMBRACE KAIRI, YOU HEATHEN!

Mordy:

Disrespected Swampy. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hasn't caught up to TWD yet


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrates The Miz. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrates Kairi. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Voted against THIS motherfucking *GOAT* in the character vs character thread.






:no:

Bet you still haven't played the games too.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Something about Mass Effect, the Becky Lynch of video game franchises.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Insults and refuses to play the Mass Effect trilogy, just because I tell him the truth about how great it is and he can't handle facts.

I tried to help you countless times. Just forget it. If you're gonna close your mind to something I know is up your alley and you'd love, then so be it. I'm done trying, you're never gonna learn.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've now played the first one. It's good. :anna

No respect for Swamp Thing, :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you have all of a sudden now...

2 is the gem. Get on it.

Too much of a fan of plant based characters. I'll bet you love the hemp belt too, huh?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I started it (ME1) a few months ago, remember?

Just because I didn't update you every day doesn't mean I didn't play it. The only games I've really played from December to now are ME, REmake 2, and Kingdom Hearts 3.

Not big on Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I asked you like 5 times, and every time it was "I'll get to it, I promise".

Big on Skarlet Witch.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Something about video games.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This bullshit.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should remember that my egg has been broken into a *hell* of a lot more pieces than his egg in service of this omelette.

(Could try to understand... Could just respond with a typical "I don't care about your egg! I care about my egg!" instead)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not an IIconics fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't admit Peyton's many flaws. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Underrates Peyton.

(I am an IIconics fan... wtf? )


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja'd me like a turkey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Overrates the ninjutsu skills of turkeys.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Commander Clea Shepard: War Hero," Tyrion. 

I'm too lazy and important to quote Tyrion.

Noted enemy of Doctor Strange. :thelist


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he is important


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm lying to myself. :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespect towards Heart... :thelist

NO:

Kairi-hating ninja. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The only time he's cool is when he's at at comic book convention. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:rude with precious Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am objectively awesome. 

Doesn't go to the dork cons.


Mordy:

Equally :rude.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shits on me despite defending him :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is such a suck up. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't stand up for the people he likes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes people. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That avatar. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange-hatin' turkey. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting that weirdo Kate again. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Onsessed with me


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't understand the difference between obsession and annoyance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Allows Mordy to live. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me dead :sadbecky

PEYTON AND NICKELBACK WILL FOREVER LIVE ON!!!! PEYTON AND NICKELBACK FOR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love this precious human:










BONUS: Will get negged if he regurgitates what I just wrote.... but with Peyton instead of Kate. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't love this precious human:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is probably going to main Cetrion. :eyeroll


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is always is in a bad mood when he watches WWE, yet he keeps watching


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Considers Tyrion's ability to find pain orgasmic a con.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that knowing information about the people you admire is bad :bunk. Tbh I only knew about the tattoos because they did a Twitter Q&A a week ago and someone asked about the tattoos. Billie said none, Peyton said 4 :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably won't stop ribbing me about such a silly topic. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rib you about what?

Assumes things :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only cares about IIconic segments. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks we should care about non IIconic segments :eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks the Women's segment on RAW was cringey. Practically hates anything Becky does. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't hate this










Is not gonna log in for a couple of weeks :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Making no effort to fix his crappy sleep pattern. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Is always is in a bad mood when he watches WWE, yet he keeps watching


Who said I was watching?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate/remember that I played his game. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Eats leftover pizza for breakfast. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the delicacy that is leftover pizza. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leftover pizza for breakfast :homer

Doesn't invite me to have breakfast with him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a bunch of favourite wrestlers in his sig, but never mentions a single one of them besides Peyton.



Phantom Stranger said:


> Doesn't appreciate/remember that I played his game. :goaway


I do appreciate it. You never told me you played it before. You always said you'd get back to it.

You also haven't played 2, and 2 is the masterpiece, not 1. 1 is a fantastic precursor to 2 and shows you the richness of the world, but 2 is what you have to get to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't go to the NJPW section to read about my love for Ishii and Okada and my hate towards Jay White


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't love enough WWE superstars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect President Yuffie. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Will learn to love this guy at all costs.


And then he will try to resist the temptation.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is wrong.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks I'm wrong.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't watch much stuff outside WWE


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His post has nothing to do with Meiko Kaji.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't spamming Mordy's wall with Meiko Kaji. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't like Batman who Laughs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't laugh with us.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Can't erase me unfortunately.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stop laughing? Never.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Allowed Phantom to post an AZA pict on their profile.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only a guest star in this section


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't realise this guy scared away the star of this section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The real star:

unch


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He didn't make me laugh hard enough but oh well.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doing a terrible pastiche of a Phantom post. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Made me laugh hard enough this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not posting Kate Micucci.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Here ya go I forgot which one she's supposed to be.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doing a weird gimmick :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd prefer insane if you will.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

Mordy:

unch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't showering my wonderful new avatar with compliments :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.

99 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Io


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks he's seen the last of me, Laugh with me Phantom!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Needs to pick something new out of the Box of Gimmicks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not wearing a Kairi pirate hat right now. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't rename Mars to Planet Kairi :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stole Leonard Nimoy's job. :rude


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably Thinks I'm using a gimmick.


I laugh a lot just thought I'd dial it up to 11.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

.......


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop :stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop :stop :stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spending less time on the forum now so I have to deal with Mordy's crap more often. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting crap on my visitor wall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't enjoy bantering with precious Mordy. :goaway

Mordy:

Doesn't adore Barbara Feldon. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses the word precious incorrectly. :lauren




Mordecay said:


> Posting crap on my visitor wall


That pic actually disturbs me too. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think Mordy is precious. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is probably the only one who thinks Mordy is precious :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're all precious.

Post Barbara Feldon or perish.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obnoxious.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gives me the impression he missed the HOF.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. No wrestling today.

Didn't meet Starbuck today. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasn't in the MSG show thread complaining about Mayu losing the title :bunk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Rates Peyton above Maryse...








*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talking about Mayu. :goaway


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Cares too much about mayu-nnaise?*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flagrant disrespect towards GOAT (of the week) Mayu Iwatani. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Mayu is GOAT of this week (or any week) when Peyton exists :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to report 'n' ignore him. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to report and ignore me for stating FACTS :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting gifs of a loser :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks Peyton is all that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Stephanie Brown is all that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mocks me with not Rei Ayanami gif


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think highly of Peyton and wants Rei Ayanami gifs :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Him after the kangaroo suit incident:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't drink enough coffee today....or night........stupid timezones.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Changed his sig and it's not Asuka :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Toni Storm fan... :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

Has no sig currently

EDIT

Phantom

Doesn't keep track of other people's nonsense


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Usually hates my monster avis. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Focuses on things I hate rather than the things I like. I like your groovy sig.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom

Doesn't have King Ghidorah as an candidate.

EF

Hard to notice any cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't give Jill Valentine enough love.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fan of The Yeti :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

General Io-ness. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too funky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would change his girlfriend's name to Clea. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right.

Didn't annoy his girlfriend by coming here during a movie. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Prefers the company of WF to his girlfriend. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't follow LD on instagram :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is letting Mordy spam his visitor wall with Peyton nonsense. :lauren


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Doesn't give Jill Valentine enough love.


That's borderline criminal!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy, son. 

I don't know much about him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hacked my profile to delete the picts I was using for my profile page.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have a visitor wall to leave him awesome Peyton stuff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not posting Mayu. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not posting *insert random person he's not even a fan of*. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meta. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

His heel turns always flop


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not destroy Mordy in the name of Mayu Iwatani. :goaway

D:

Ridiculously wrong about ef. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't realize that D is a better judge of character than he is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Biased because D was nice to him. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never been to the Flair Section of Taylor Nation...










Even Francoise can't believe it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Left me no choice but to like their post. :lauren

I can't not like F. Hardy. :fact


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Just revealed his weakness now his enemies will exploit it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know that was a trick. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to take the Bow of Io.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should really check the last couple of pages of the Peyton thread


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not part of the friendly inner circle so can't post visitor messages in my profile.

Can send friend request tho.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not friends with the Strange One.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows they are in the friends list...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know that I call Mordy "Strange One."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok...

Doesn't wants Cersei to win the Game of Thrones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know that...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too secretive.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expects a timeless entity to reveal its secrets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should check his visitor wall


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has been ruining everyone's visitor wall lately


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People wouldn't thank me if I ruin them

Doesn't know what "ruin" actually means


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ruined my wall. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not "ruins" other people's walls with MEW


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Occasionally ruins threads with nonsense talk.



Ninja's me. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my nonsense. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nostalgia

Doesn't rate The Miz

EDIT

Phantom

Hasn't destroyed Mordy yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Barbara Feldon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Premium member instead of Lifetime premium member. For 5 more bucks you get it for life lol.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know that I was awarded membership. Not a cent was spent.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't love Becky still.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Already got 5,000 posts and only been here for a year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually thinks SmackDown was more important than Raw in 2002 and 2003 and justified it based on SmackDown having a video game named after it. :lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

He likes boring ass Kevin Owens lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has only two WF friends and I'm one of them. :lauren


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesn't like pale white women lol


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Double posted :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chickened out of changing his username. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't complimenting me for deciding to stick with this wonderful username :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't on #TeamGwen. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hasn't explained why Gwen>MJ


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needs an explanation. :lauren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes, I do. You didn't give me one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't drooling because of the videos I posted in his visitor wall :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Says who?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Found a qoute on Google


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has Batman and Joker in his avi instead of Doctor Strange and Dormammu. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has an ugly chick in his avatar. :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I wonder his dislike of Salami Lame is more powerful than mine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anime sig. :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Not a fan of Anime, I presume







By the way, this girl looks like Pacman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posted some Anime shit. Idk.

WEEBS OUT DansGame

I've been on Twitch too much. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Always trying to bring in Mayu in the Wrestler vs Wrestler thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks posting some GIF proves a point :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is forcing me to post a GIF from WM 34


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Forgot this one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I forgot that one; I was saving it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Forgets that house shows are not canon.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is a Charlotte fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lives in my city... :sadbecky


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Got a ugly chick in his pfp


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

Not a fan of this guy










EDIT

The One

Lives in the same city as Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone needs to stop disrespecting Barbara Feldon!

Nearly ninja'd me. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dares sully the good name of Stephanie Brown


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

Disrespects Barbara Feldon more than anyone else

EDIT

Virus

Can't think of any at the moment. Cool poster :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I disrespect Barbara Feldon; I challenge him to a duel!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks I would be willing to fight my good friend Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not murder me in the name of Barbara Feldon. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has morphed into a ten year old girl recently by admission.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No doubt just setting me up for disappointment with that Styles vs Rollins sig.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Likes ugly ass Ruby Riot


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Made me roll my eyes so hard I saw my brain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has a brain like a sucker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

His favourite MK character has a way better fatality in MK 11 than mine does.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesn't like Brother Nero..


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHO?!??!?!??!?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Obsolete!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know him... I meant the poster.

Keeps disrespecting Magik.

I HAVE NO TIME. YOU GET A BORING ONE.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Won't fade away and classify himself as obsolete


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cares about lame Hardys, not Francoise Hardy. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks J. Hardy, the most charismatic superstar of all-time, is lame. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrote that. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Doesn't want to see the IIconics beating Kairi and Asuka by pinning Asuka :bunk*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is the only one who wants to see that atrocity


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wrong... >


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Et tu, Trigon? :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't realize that there are more IIconics fans than he thinks


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

But none with an unhealthy obsession as you :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wrong again :grin2:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No he's right. There are IIconics fans... and then there's you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You haven't seen the other IIconics fans than are worse than me, believe me, there are some worse than me. Tbf there are not in this forum

Doubting my word :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turned on the other IIconics fan. You two are the unicorns of wrestling fandom; support each other!

Mordy: 

Hopelessly delusional. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not paint a pretty picture of his fandom.

Contributing a Peyton Royce list to my thread would prove your fandom is healthy... If you can, that is? 
https://www.wrestlingforum.com/gene...es-featuring-your-favourite-wrestler-s-3.html

Edit: Thinks the hill I'm going to die on is my IIconics one. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I love Peyton, but I would be lying if I could name 10 good matches of her, given than most of them have been squashes or 5 minuets matches on NXT. AT best I could name 5-6.

Asking me for impossibles :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I said they had to be good.

Peyton vs Asuka, vs Ruby in NXT were both very good
Super Showdown was a big moment for them.
That time she got a win as a reward for punking Meltzer out?
Your sig.
First main roster match, technically beating Asuka already?

(6 off the top of my head and I'm nowhere near the fan)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Made me comment in his thread


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Made me happy. 

Which is a con for: reasons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is happy. :no


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is happy about the events of today :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn skippy.

Will not embrace the future tag team champions. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2/3 of that trio are fine... and Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Child...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Now we will never hear the end of the Kairi/Asuka super praise from him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too true...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Take a fucking wild guess.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is never happy about anything.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that I WOULD be happy if WWE would just do the right thing and 






What the hell do you expect me to do?


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

got over 90,000 posts lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Has a signature that reminds me of one of the worst designed world titles in wrestling history.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not located on 177A Bleecker Street.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Annoying sig that he thinks is cool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is wrong. The sig above his post is awesome.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hasn't chatted with us in the chatbox yet :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of course you think that...

Always on the wrong side. :goaway

Dam:

Ninja. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Horsewoman sig. I hate the Horsewomen.

Edit: Drat.

Edit: Double Drat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a boss Vincent Price avi. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trigon

Hates the Horsewoman but likes the IIconics :beckywhat

EDIT

Phantom

Is on the wrong side


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Threw what I said back at me. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not mourning the split of the Sky Pirates. 

We could've been Sorrow Siblings...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

His pfp hurts ppl's eyes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io to Asuka? That's an upgrade, my dear. 

Probably isn't on #TeamMayu.

The One:

Values his eyes.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No loyalty at all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong.

I was never with Io.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is wrong he loves Japanese women.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Is from New Zealand


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Assumes that I love every joshi wrestler. :lauren

Ninja'd me again. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is hiding his love for Shirai.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Also not mourning.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Has a picture of AJ Styles of him looking gay. And I love AJ Styles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking about Io, not the superior Mayu. :bunk


The One:

AGAIN! :stop


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Vulnerable to ninjas.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not sacrifice Io to mighty Mayu.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesn't have his fellow Australian wrestlers in his signature..


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Christ Ninja'd again lol!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome to this section! :woo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably thinks we all know each other.

Fuck Sydneysiders!

Edit: How appropriate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Nadia van Dyne. :lauren

NO EDITS, TURKEYS!!!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bringing up past drama, as always!

Edit: Bite me, Turkey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jivest turkey.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Isn't living in the Mad Max apocalyptic wasteland


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*The lack of Lita gifs is disturbing.







*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The lack of Asuka gifs is unforgivable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The lack of Peyton is a crime against humanity


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His existence


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:beckylol 

Doesn't take jokes well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still salty about who the champs are


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

His champs may have cost the division Sasha. 

Don't know how he sleeps at night.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

On a pillow with Peyton's face on it.

Io fan. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't admit his love for Io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have the IIconics in his sig/avi :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

- unch


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still uses an outdated sig


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

How is it outdated? It's more recent than yours unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have the Io version of unch.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hates Shirai with a passion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wanted AJ gone from SmackDown :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't realize I wanted AJ to be on the same brand as Seth and that's the reason.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Could've instead hoped for Seth coming over to SmackDown :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:beckyhi fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Won't edit his post even though he got ninja'd because it applies to me as well


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AJ fan.

You know my new game.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Strange fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wolverine fan.

Also, ignored and reported.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Predictable. I knew I'd get a reaction out of you with that post :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks three extra words is a "reaction." :lauren

More like schtick...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bad at math. It was 4 words to be precise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now who's predictable? :lauren

Lauren Cohan fan.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expecting a "reaction". Won't get one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mean to Mordy. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Acts as if Mordy isn't :rude to everyone else


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wants a world full of Kiernan Shipka clones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would betray humanity for Kiernan Shipka clones just like I would betray humanity for Peyton clones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want to be enslaved by Kiernan Shipka clones. :bunk

After the clones have enslaved humanity:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't accept the Phenomenal AJ Styles as the GOAT in this generation.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't mind being slaved by Kiernan Shipka clones, as long as they are a bit older :curry2

Is gonna call me gross

EDIT: Thinks AJ is the GOAT of this generation when someone with GOAT in his name exists kada


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tried to ninja me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His whole deal. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is not Phenomenal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm out. Here's Kate Micucci:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's gone here's AJ Styles.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His favorite had the audacity to give Asuka a dirty look.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't like a bigger star giving Asuka a dirt look.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That post made me vomit in rage.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Doesn't like The IIconics, if I recall correctly.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're okay. I pick on them to tease Mordy.

Wolverine fan. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Still posts a lot of anti-Io jive.

:thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fan of Io, the jive joshi jobber. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ignored and reported.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want Doctor Strange to be the eternal champion of the fictional character thread. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Picks on the IIconics to tease precious Mordy :sadbecky


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Doesn't have enough IIconics in his sig/avy combo


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is definitely Mordy's alternate account.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks he has a wonderful username. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't love my beautiful username, which means that the mind control didn't work :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have an IIconic username :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's too early for IIconics nonsense, man!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Always ninjas me.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lives in the same city as Phantom but hasn't convinced him to move out of those ratty catacombs under the Staples Center.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't judge my living conditions.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Won't vote in the men's rankings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would in 1989...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks it is too early for IIconics nonsesnse: First: It's 11am here, so it is not too early and second: It is never too early (or too late) for IIconics nonsense, it is timeless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My time is the only time that matters.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

IIconics should've been the ones broken up.

Edit:Ninja's me while I'm depressed. Low, just low...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't die on his IIconics hill. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks his time is the only one that matters :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Tag Teams*
> 
> IICONICS!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

His time! His time! His time is tiiiiime....

Edit: Messed up my Chris Warren reference


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Was too slow :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't appreciate the IIconics symbol :vincefu

O

<I>

/\


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Makes up symbols...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who wants to help me slay Mordy!??!?!


Has room for improvement or something.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Couldn't even properly criticize me...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Who wants to help me slay Mordy!??!?!












Won't admit he likes Io

EDIT

Trigon

Doesn't like The Four Horsewomen


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everything about him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uninspired and about to be slain.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Slayer, not the good one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes pirate gimmicks. :lauren




Horrible ninja. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't get it to work :sadbecky

0 0 

<I> <I> 

/\ /\​


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> O O
> 
> <I> <I>
> 
> /\ /\


…………………./´¯/)
………………..,/¯../
………………./…./
…………./´¯/’…’/´¯¯`·¸
………./’/…/…./……./¨¯\
……..(‘(…´…´…. ¯~/’…’)
………\……………..’…../
……….”…\………. _.·´
…………\…………..(
…………..\………….\…


EDIT

Phantom

Has been making lazy posts today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:dance


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:bored


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs to get it together dammit!

Edit: Has it relatively under control.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I have betrayed the House of Strange. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

0 0 

<I> <I> 

/\ /\​


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Stick figures? Unimpressive.

Edit: Rhea, third member of the IIconics no doubt...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used a hideous gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Disrespected Io.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Made me do this


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Peyton's Eddie tights?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes Peyton :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like pirate gimmicks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't accept that more people like Peyton than charisma void Deville

EDIT: Jivest Turkey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably another one who doesn't understand her schtick and thinks it's another LayCool or something.

Edit: Hopefully _does_ understand the gimmick...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't said anything about Mayu Iwatani. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Assumes I'm educated enough on Mayu to reference her.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

Hasn't slain Mordy yet.










TRIGON:

...The terrible Ninja.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Downplays my ninja skills.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

All over this thread but doesn't contribute to other game threads. :hmm:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks the other ones are appealing. >.>

(I'm here because I'm half awake)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanted to break up a 15 years friendship :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Would not sacrifice all the friendships in the world to sustain the Squad's.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His girlfriend is his right hand :lauren


Edit: may still be correct.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Did not post a top 10 in his rankings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listed R-Truth in his rankings. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a girlfriend before me. :side:

I might just go gay or something. Idk. I give up.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

From the UK lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

From Los Angeles. :goaway

On a serious note, you're not wrong. I fucking hate living here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lives in the grim north and not the charming East of England. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His womens posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a problem with this post:











:bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably going to bed soon even though it's Easter Weekend. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks easter weekend means something. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still awake. Damn it. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna-less. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Comes online when I'm going off.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I might just go gay or something. Idk. I give up.


:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me offline. :darryl


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Says he isn't nice when he is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Devoid of funk.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Devoid of Happiness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton is a 6 on the mic and a 6 in the ring. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pity points, son!!! :mark


Goodbye for realzies!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks he can one shot a primordial being.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His sig isn't centered and it triggers my OCD.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't control his OCD, unlike me


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Can't control his Obsessive Peyton Disorder.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Implies that is a bad thing :grin2:

It is :sadbecky

I am trying to control it though, but it's just too damn hard


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Not trying hard enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough MEW.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't had enough Pokemon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still a thing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a Phanny.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Named after an overrated finishing move.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has not added the IIconics to his favorites


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has geeks in his favourites


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has Jeff Jarrett in his favorites


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Magik, the most metal of all X-Men.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

That is an...unfortunately designed belt she's wearing


Posts such a picture


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate a picture as magnificently dumb as that one. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Im more worried over the fact that she looks like she's wearing a strap on.

Doesn't seem to notice that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, I got that, you goober!

Goober.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Uses the worst insults. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't appreciate Phantom's harmless insults


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks Turkey is harmless.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a turkey and must live with that.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Trigon The Terrible Turkey.

EDIT:

Phantom the Goober Ninja


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hurt me.

Like all the rest!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Act like a turkey; get hurt like a turkey.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still hasn't done a list. >.>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong... you're on it, chump. :thelist


Fine. Asuka, Kairi, Bull Nakano, or Jake Roberts? :hmm


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Empress.

Shall prove to me Asuka is not overrated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks the Empress is overrated; about to be saved!!!!!!!! :mark

I need to write a review of a horror thing that just came out... and then I will make my list! :mark

Can I include Kana matches?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh I meant Asuka fans are overrated.

Of course Kana matches count. I look forward to it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm underappreciated in my time.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is not a Charlynch fan :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes wrestlers who aren't buried. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is that thing.

EDIT:

Doesn't worship Mayu Iwatani! :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

References no name jobbers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:O

Insulted my GOAT of the Month!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needs to be productive. 

BUT I DON'T WANT TO!!!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Poor man's Io... :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

PHANTOM:

Referenced somebody as the GOAT who wasn't Asuka.










TRIGON:

Poor man's ninja :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got ninja'd by the Dormammu wannabe. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

GOAT wears a thong over her gear. 




...Why?

Edit: Ninja'd by the prick who sold Raven out to her horrible dad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BECAUSE SHE DOES WHAT SHE WANTS, DORK!!! :asuka


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leaves her vulnerable to wedgies. Bad strategy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would wedgie a murder machine; has a death wish.

Also, poor man's Dormammu.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably being unproductive still.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct. I shouldn't be here.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs to get back to work like I need to get back to sleep.

:sleep

Night all, once again sleepiness has prevented the apocalypse. But there's always next time. Hahahaha. Not embarrassing in the morning!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't here to defend himself.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Turned heel on me. :O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Liv Morgan and not just because she is hot :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snapped me. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Did not include Orton or Styles in his rankings :bunk

You continue to disappoint me, Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that they deserved a spot on my list. :sip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Enjoys parasites.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Overrates Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks it's possible to overrate Asuka, and overrates the two wrestlers in his sig. One of whom calls themselves The Man and the other who is a man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrates Asuka.

Anything lower than "GOAT" is an insult.

EDIT:

Wants me to reject Kairi. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't rate Asuka as highly as I do.

I want you to reject the destruction of Asukas career. You can like your parasite, but accept that she needs to know her place and that place is not on the same roster as Asuka.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Takes his fanboyism of Asuka to extremes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig any non-Asuka female wrestlers.

Kairi is his #2... 'nuff said. :lauren

ef:

Likes Charlotte more than Asuka. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not anymore. When you threaten Asukas career, you're my enemy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You told me that many months ago; you're consistent. :anna

I want to believe the teaming will benefit both of them... I really do...

Deadpool... :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't rate the IIconics highly enough


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even if it doesn't actively harm Asuka, which it will, because Vince cannot allow 2 Japanese women on the same show for very long, being a lowly tag wrestler does not help Asuka. The greatest wrestler of all time is not a fucking babysitter.

Deadpool hate. unkout

EDIT - Maybe

Asuka hate unkout unkout unkout unkout unkout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is wrong; I rate them at the appropriate level: below the Colóns.

EDIT:

Rhea Ripley hate. ut


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not Iiconic


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Chooses Peyton Royce over kairi sane..


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well looks wise Peyton is better and Mordy only likes Peyton for her looks because let's face it she's not very talented. :bryanlol 



Has a ''meet me in Rants'' user title when Rants hasn't been entertaining in years. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Kairi Sane: Professional Skippy-Slapper. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks you need to love wrestlers. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No... but you need to love Kairi! That is the law!

Must Love:

Kairi 
Asuka
Mayu
Andre
Macho Man
Jake Roberts

I don't make the laws.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dislikes Io for some reason despite her being the most attractive Japanese woman employed in WWE. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Recently ninja'd me :bunk

EDIT: Likes Sonya for some reason, but I guess it isn't for her talent or looks :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't even know where to begin with that post... :bunk

Mordy:

Ditto.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I mean I don't even watch NXT. The only time I've seen her was in the Rumble match, but yesterday I was looking at her thread in WoW section and she's pretty attractive and this is coming from the guy that doesn't usually find Asian girls attractive. :shrug Nice ring attire too. More attractive than Kairi, sorry Phantom. 


Got offended. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Should check Io's Playboy photoshoot

Thinks Io is better looking than precious Kairi :vincefu


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kairi's not bad, but I think Io has a prettier face and I like that she's a bit more curvy. Plus isn't Kairi cross-eyed? :side: 


Another sensitive soul. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

Just :lauren.

Also, y'all need Mayu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Does not respect Nostalgia's taste and shits on it like the rest of the forum. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does the same to me! I have no pity for you! :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Does not shit on Nostalgia enough


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets grossed out by hot girls like this:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who wants to pick my new avi?! :mark


Has room for improvement.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll pick it. Use this










Con: Likely won't follow my suggestion


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is always so positive. How?

That is not a con, but yeah. You're too pure for this world Emerald. You need to call me a prick, wanker or something. You know.

DOESN'T CUSS ENOUGH


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Probably cusses too fucking much.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watch your fucking language.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop fucking swearing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Second "f" bomb on this site. :lauren

Anna:

Flippin' ninja.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Said "F Bomb" instead of just 'Fuck' again. Look at me guys swearing, I'm so cool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

English. Come on. Everyone knows that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Pure Evil.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not nearly evil enough. :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Listened to me when I picked his avatar. So I won't be posting any cons for him for as long as that avatar stays.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't tell Phantom to use a Meiko Kaji avy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has been possessed by Phantom's sorcery.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I prefer "mystic arts."


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Trying to sugar coat his evil sorcery.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The evilest Kiwi.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

If only he had acted sooner, the deadly Royce Virus would never have spread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Royce is a virus and must be erradicated


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is happy to be suffering from a deadly virus and refuses to accept cure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ravaged by the P-Virus. Poor Mordy. :sadbecky

ef:

:beckyhi


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is trying to convert everyone to his army of evil.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Joined in March, the most evil month of the year.


----------



## Fyrma (Apr 21, 2019)

August is hot as fuck in the US, when this person joined


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This devilish individual joined today, just so he could list a con about me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks me and my fandom should be erradicated


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Left me no choice :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

Calls his virus fandom.

EDIT

BC

I cannot in good faith list a con for a great personality who's made it their life purpose to eradicate the deadly Royce Virus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am Thanos, I just have to do this and you are done


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't met the Living Tribunal yet.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Refer above.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably doesn't dress as groovy as :asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nobody does


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't accept that Peyton dresses better than Asuka


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Reported for supreme blasphemy.

His favorites did this to El Idolo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

El Idolo Big IIconics fan


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115065078720729090
Not a big IIconics fan :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted some rubbish. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Won't join us to destroy Mordy and his awful P-Virus.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

THE VIRUS IS SPREADING!!!!!!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115581218580508673

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115263913963270144

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115062774529499136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115058906798202880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115059308990013440


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posting Tweets :goaway


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Not posting IIconic tweets


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have a IIconic sig to match his avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080539855870803968


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is not Australian

He is not a woman

Most importantly: He is not IICONIC!!!

0

<I>

/\


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> 0
> 
> <I>
> 
> /\


:bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overuses the :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't like Bunk. :bunk

Nothing wrong with Bunk.  He's just a humble motherfucker with a big ass dick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killed the thread.

Nice going, fuckface.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thread killer :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Successfully convinced somebody to put the IIconics in their sig.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

Lame

EDIT

BC

Was unsuccessful in saving that user from the deadly Royce Virus :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't worship the Sky Blue Hyper Technician. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't brag to emerald about Mayu being the double champ long before Becky.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

Changed his avatar to something that is not groovy

EDIT

BC

No cons at the moment :becky2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh, my head hurts and I'm filled with Italian food.

Thinks Looney Tunes are lame... which is the antithesis of groovy.

You're now worse than Mordy. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Insulted me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will now be Mordy's bestie?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just made his bestie sad. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Was merciless when he got rid of the Lilly avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was controversial.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Poor Lilly :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect King Kong enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to be friends with odious, not IIconic EF :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Used some strong words there :rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was :rude to Phantom, the grooviest poster on this site.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom was :rude to Lilly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She had a day!

And Trigon hates that Wasp. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was not harsh enough with EF, should ignore him and report him


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't picked Manami Toyota in the wrestler vs. wrestler thread yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Less depressed than I am about the Riott Squad. :sadbecky


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Doesn't favour Liv Morgan over Ruby Riott


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should favor Ruby over Liv.

Crap I did too.....


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Made a typo and now must be destroyed.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't back me up when I was praising Io. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Also not depressed enough. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is still depressed.

Pull yourself together!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has not punished me yet.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Slaps bringing me down...

You're all bringing me down!

Nobody understands my pain. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't started to use an IIconics sig/avi now that the Riott Squad is dead, finito, over


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Has their hopes set too high on Adam Cole bay-bay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His future sister in law went to school with the IIconics and hasn't asked her if there is a way to get autograph from them the next time they go to Australia :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Desperate for an IIconics autograph. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Twisting the knife. :sadbecky

Edit: Ninja'd me/kicking me when I'm down.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Super depressed

I imagine I would be worse if they ever split the IIconics or send them to different brands :sadbecky


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Using a sad Becky rather than a sad Peyton.



Mordecay said:


> His future sister in law went to school with the IIconics and hasn't asked her if there is a way to get autograph from them the next time they go to Australia :bunk


Oh but I have


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks he could out-sad me. :sadbecky

Guess we'll see next year's Shake-Up if they don't feud before then...

Edit: Again? Can't you let mourners mourn? :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Depressed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Acted spitefully in the wrestler vs wrestler thread


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still has an awful sig :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Those who live in glass houses should not throw stones


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My house is builded with bricks, so I can throw as many stones as I want

Not...............O

....................<I>

..................../\


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I wouldn't pick Beth over Charlotte without spite. :bunk

Mordy:

Just the worst.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sig of backstabbers posing as friends. Riott Squad never turned on one another. :sadbecky

Edit: That was for EF. Phantom's skeleton's are probably disloyal too though. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His sadness is depressing me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cares about the Riott Squad despite the fact that Kairi Sane and Asuka are a team. :goaway

Mordy:

:stop


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Depressed because my girls could've carried his to their best match and he knows it. :sadbecky

Edit: Should be more sympathetic, no doubt knows how close Kairi is with the Squad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jive of the first division. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kairi never used a Riott Squad t-shirt though










EDIT

Didn't enjoyed this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanna feel how hard I can punch?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not excited about the announcement TAY will be making this week...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Master of the heart punch. :sadbecky










Edit: "Tay" is a non-Squad member.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is sad. Stop being sad!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh dear Winona, talk about a hair-_don't_... 

...

:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a pic of Winona Ryder boobs, can't be criticized :homer

He will be when he calls me perv or gross after that comment

EDIT: 










IIconics+Kairi>>>>Squad+Kairi :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also posted her face, neck, shoulders, totally groovy hair, etc. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize The Squad and Kairi go back way further...

Edit: Kairi would've rather joined the Squad than team with Asuka...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Turned this thread into a House of Lies. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kairi loves the Squad more than Asuka or the IIconics and you all know it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks people were watching Winona's face, neck, shoulders, etc in that pic :nah2

EDIT: Is lying to himself to make himself feel better, don't do that man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Takes proverbs literally


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that I didn't undertstood that proverb :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kairi got a nursing degree when Ruby sprained her knee last year so she could help her return as soon as possible. Little known fact.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi and Asuka produced a Broadway play together and learned a valuable lesson about friendship.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has no concern for humanity :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Humanity can continue under the leadership of the Kiernan Shipka clones.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Would subject us all to a horrible existence


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Our current Squad-free existence could not possibly be worse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When did this Squad breakup happen?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't remember things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I only watched the Kairi/Asuka bits.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't shut up about Mayu Iwatani. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine.

Wants me to talk about Clea instead.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Shake up removed Liv, Ruby said her touching goodbye to both though. No-one is replaceable in the Squad.

But they were just thrown together because they're all American right? Pair up peeps of the same nationality...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Breaking kayfabe: They always seemed like they really cared about each other. That's a shame.

Kayfabe: Who cares? Not Asuka and Kairi! :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably doesn't think Liv has the brightest future of the three.



Edit: is currently ruining the which wrestler is better thread. :kobe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate my innovations. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't accept that Mayu is very unattractive.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

States the obvious, of course Liv has the brightest future. No measure of in ring talent, experience or promo skills can compete with the combination of Liv's looks and this company's eternal habits when it comes to who gets pushed in the Women's division. Why else would Liv be paired with Ruby in the first place? To learn as much as possible from her before they threw the Ragdoll in the garbage.

Edit: Ninja'd my doomsaying... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is in for a hard dosis of reality now that Liv is going solo, with how stacked the SD female roster is she is gonna job or be out of tv 99% of the time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you only care about looks, NO?! :bunk

Far too IIconic for my liking.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Okay to paraphrase, they will try hardest with her. She has charisma and knows how to get ahead with social media (another reason they want to push her) but her fundamentals are still lacking and I fear she'll be exposed quickly.

They had their last match as a team the other night and Liv still needed Ruby to cut the post match promo for her. This only justifies my depression - still too soon, pointless if goes nowhere, they do remember they have a new Tag division right?...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No, but it irritates you if I mention that. Just like it irritates others when you go on about your obsessions. :armfold


Has a cartoon avatar.



Edit: Is in a depression about The Riott Squad. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should appreciate the underappreciated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know, NO. Seems pretty consistent with your character...

Clea and Mayu are great.

Not enough Clea.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know that a lot of the wrestlers I like are underappreciated, both past and present.



Thinks he knows my character well enough. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got Phantom'd and is a Jeff Jarrett fan. :woo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know anything about any of you!!! :woo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The violinist is out of tune.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's avant-garde.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps mentioning Jarrett. :lauren


Enjoy the rep.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Made me depressed again. I recently got my first red. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's lame. Sorry. I've gotten about three of those... although NO's is a red rep disguised as a green. :lauren

Check your reps in about 30 mins. :anna

Has room for improvement.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No. I don't send reds to those I regularly interact with. Even when I send Mordy shemales they are still green reps. :lmao 


Was wrong.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gonna give me more reds sounds like... :sadbecky

Edit: ...Arguably worse than a red to some...? :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett is a red rep! I don't care if it looks green!

Is wrong.

:bye


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably salty than some wrestler he liked had to job to Jarrett. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jeff Jarrett is an improvement on the last one I received which was "Imbecilic."

:sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is depressed on Mayu Monday. Put a smile on your face!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is complaining about red rep. :lauren



Edit: Is fueling Phantom's obsessions. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Red rep is just one many things I've been complaining about tonight. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think I have had like 5-6 red reps in my almost 5 years here, maybe a couple more, last one was from zrc :lmao

Cares too much about reps


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hated 95% of the reps I sent him. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Easy for GOD/GODDESS to say...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is new to the CHATBOX CREW, but they kicked him out for being too depressive.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is Phantom's clone.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks that :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unsympathetic to my *pain*.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't changed his name to Lord whiner. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It was going to be The Trigon Experience but thanks for the suggestion.

Also :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is trying to get sympathy from strangers on a wrestling forum. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not sympathetic with strangers in the internet :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't like my new gimmick. :sadbecky

Edit: Every time he ninjas me it hurts just a little bit more :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Way too sensitive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not in green.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Buried me that one time:



Phantom Stranger said:


> We get it, NO. Move on. You're as bad as Mordy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually looked for an old comment; reminded me of something I had forgotten.

P.S. My obsessions are the grooviest.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Skeletons in the closet. What else I wonder...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Banished from the Name 3 things thread, or at least he tried :bunk

EDIT: I could make a joke abou certain regular and closets, but I won't. 

Probably won't appreciate the rep I will send him

DOUBLE EDIT: Doesn't think that being compared to me isn't the biggest honor of his pity life :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It was hilarious. 


Becoming forgetful in old age. :lauren



Edit: somehow got his post moved in front of me when I was first. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Salty.

Like my tears.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poor Trigon.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Reminding me of my financial situation on top of everything else. :sadbecky


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

letting the fictional character vs fictional character thread be once again be in doubt

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fant...-vs-fictional-character-winner-stays-431.html


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Commoner. :goaway

Edit:

Doesn't worship Doctor Strange; heathen.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't quote Mordy when he's being annoying. 



Mordecay said:


> EDIT: I could make a joke abou certain regular and closets, but I won't.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually was talking about TFW and his new obsession with Seth, but if you felt offended... I guess that tells you something :grin2:

Complains when I quote him yet he does the same all the time :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't want passionate sex with the woman above.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He would :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely. Great body. :cool2 



Wants a Peyton shoutout. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No cons.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Let EF eliminate Kairi Sane right after her re-spawn.

Trigon, pass the tissues.

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't get to Kairi before ef did. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't deploy the emergency Kairi beacon :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't passed the tissues, I need some... for reasons >

Not a good Kairi fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Milhouse or Bird Brain, Mordy?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanos you pity fool

Thinks I am like one of the comic book jobbers he likes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. My jobbers are C+. You're not quite there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You are damn right, because I am not a jobber like them.

Didn't cheered for the IIconics at the last live event he attended :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Just ruined the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silence, jobber!

Actually, I did. They were against Lana. The Girl, tho...

Needs more Rosemary.

EDIT:

Probably needs more Cab Calloway.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Always ruins the Wrestler vs Wrestler thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I elevate it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No, you make it boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Funny, 'cause that's what you guys do with your generic picks of Chris Jericho and AJ Styles. Sorry I don't care about the same 5 WWE guys everyone else cares about.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Just made a rant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That ain't a rant. I don't do rants here. 

Also, I may or may not be messing with you.


That thread is getting too nutty. Bring it back to reality, please. We can stop with the trolls and in-jokes for a bit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Won't let Rosemary have a run in the Wrestler vs Wrestler thread :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't convinced his GF to cheer for the IIconics :lauren

EDIT: Thinks that Wrestler vs Wrestler thread can continue after Peyton beat the world :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do we want a Rosemary run? Like this post if you do!

She actively disliked them. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted in the Billie Kay fan thread. Must be bored. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. I just like being on the first page. 

The Beyond or The House by the Cemetery?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably didn't see the humour in this photo:











Where is zrc when you need him. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I put "of" instead of "or." :lauren

Has room for improvement.

The Beyond or The House by the Cemetery? If we have any Fulci fans here, make yourself known. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

This isn't the this or that thread. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I need as many answers as I can get. I'm not just asking on this site.

Doesn't play the Street Fighter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to use a F. Hardy avi...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Refuses to un-retire from the 3 things thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Venomous.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shapeshifter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Always tease me with give me money for stuff when he knows he will never do it


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Because he will never stop ribbing me. Apparently finds it funny that people like different things. :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has insulted me, Doctor Strange. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I pity the fool!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Unable to think of cons for his bestie. :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

struggling to think of one tbf


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No sig. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Came online. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:rude to precious Trigon.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I do not come to this thread to be insulted...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got called precious by Phantom. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Far too precious.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Rivals me in preciousness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona-level of preciousness.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Exaggerates.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Eva Green.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Eva Green in The Dreamers done

Has a weird sig/avi combo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eva Green is everything. 

Doesn't respect the classics of horror. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sends people to sleep with his magic tricks. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Please. No one could sleep during my act. Best damn amusement park magic act in the world!

Bored. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrates his talents. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't seen my talents. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't used his mystic arts to get more Asuka smilies added to WF.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I used all my powers on :asuka.

Not enough Hikaru Shida.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

A saint. Only flaw is that I cannot add anymore rep.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has insulted this old sinner.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Babyface who thinks they're a heel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His new gimmick is going over poorly. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Reminded me about that.





:sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Flip flops between Heel and Babyface?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't recognize me as an *antihero*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tweener.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the perfection that is TAY's new look for her upcoming era...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Won't post in the Name 3 Things thread anymore :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooh! We need a Mayu smiley! :mark

Has room for improvement.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants me to post again on that evil thread...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks everything is evil... except Taylor Swift: Evil Incarnate. :confused


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everything is EVIL???










Apparently had a stroke after my post in the name 3 things thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

sipcdsfdk,[erf,sdsda'frsa;gdsfmdckxlremdgjkslf;snmr,ejoksncmrjfdsfvmc,dlsmc;rscrfsno more peytoneopfdreuwflsmfeorpfhnodmerwpegfnoidmriwneaoifwer


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Speaking in tongues :andre


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not as cool as Santino's Cobra


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not as cool as Mordecai from Regular Show.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not as cool as Debbie Harry.










Mordy:

:asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know him :shrug

Was trying to get more Asuka smilies added :goaway

EDIT: That was for Cobra but I guess it works for Phantom as well


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorcerer... Baron Mord-o.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It is. That means you're GOAT Strange's enemy. And your beard is stupid.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Did not see me coming.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incorrect. You're always here to darken my towels.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Don't know what he means.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks my beard sucks :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beard and an afro? You're not funky enough for that combo! :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't have the same haircut as Mayu to show his devotion :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I only used that smilie because Phantom asked me to do a few for him :lol

Doesn't think Kairi>>>>>>>>>>Asuka>>>>>>>>>>>>Io


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Allowed Phantom to mind control him in to making Mayu smilies for him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He did used an IIconics sig once, so I kinda owed him :shrug

Bootleg Phantom


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Using Nostalgia's material. Unoriginal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Copying Phantom's gimmick, more unoriginal


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Being mean to Cobra.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:

Thinks that I would be capable of being strange enough to copy Phantom's gimmick. Preposterous.

SC90:

Still hasn't centered that sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to be as strange as Phantom or as obsessive as I am, dissapointing :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would rather spend his time posting in the Peyton Royce thread than the new and superior Hana Kimura thread.

Unacceptable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't know Hana Kimura. One of the only known cures for OPD. I recommend you begin taking large doses for treatment immediately.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Mordy criticizing people for copying me? MORDY?! :lauren

Didn't post in the Hiroyo Matsumoto thread. 

R.I.P. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not hot enough for me to care... and since I haven't heard of her probably not talented enough either :shrug

EDIT: Hasn't changed his sig/avi for blessing him with such an awesome smilie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Complained I didn't change my avatar previously.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi score's too low, sucker!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She doesn't have any noticable Mic talent you know.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Can't accept the truth.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you really still here?!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes...... As you said I'm always around.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Forgot I can assimilate his power to reform at once.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't rib Mordy as much as I do.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't think my new gimmick is over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't get over


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cheap heat heel.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks chips are nutritious.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Always burying me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is sad again


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Always being buried

Edit - No showing of Peyton's glorious ass in his sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

75% of my sigs showed Peyton's ass :lol, I am using this one until they drop the titles, then I will go back to those

Wasn't around when I used my sexier Peyton sigs


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrates Peyton's looks.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't think Peyton is good enough for Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Liv sold out


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Ruby is the best out of the Riott Squad.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ruby is jobbing to Dana Brooke, Liv is on a tropical beach, Sarah is in catering. 

One of my luckless ladies clearly bought some extra luck. :hmm

Edit: May actually attempt to explain some way Ruby _isn't_...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He probably thinks Liv is the hottest one... which she is, by far

Would have prefered that the Squad won the womens tag titles before the IIconics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't write comments on Peyton's Instagram because he thinks his English is not good enough but spends all day on WF writing in English. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Misunderstood me. I didn't said that I don't write because my english is not good, I don't write comments because I am not good with words. I am good at being an obsessive perv, but writting something nice? That's not my strong suit

Probably won't enjoy my hilarious post in the Name 3 things thread :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks Mordy not harassing the poor woman is a bad thing.

Edit: Assumes Liv is my type. She isn't.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made me laugh and roll my eyes at the same time with that post. :lauren



Edit: Is interrupting. :armfold


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dangerous ocular habits.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still bullying precious Trigon in this hard time for him, be more sympathetic

EDIT: Liv Morgan is not his type


















:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

General mordiness.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fire bad.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Liv isn't his type but he likes Ruby who is one of the ugliest women ever employed by WWE and her look only holds her back from getting anywhere. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Says that I am into Peyton just because of her looks but then shits on Ruby because of hers, despite being talented as hell :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forces me to think about Peyton Royce.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I love Mick Foley...

But I don't wanna fuck him...

Bullshit double standards.

Edit: Mean to Peyton, just because she'll probably retain against Team Joshi feat. Paige.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has only had a good avatar 10% of the time he's been on the forum. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Had the Monster Energy logo as an avi. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows I'm running out of material. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because I am without fault.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is of Planet Mayu and not Planet MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks Mayu stands a chance...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trophy girlfriend gif.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not uses any Ginger Snaps gifs


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Found my biggest flaw. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ginger Snaps over The Wolf Man and Curse of the Werewolf... :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a good best friend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silence, lackey.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trying to start a werewolf debate at 2am... -_-


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's 11:30am in the good parts of the world


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

9:37 AM, dweebs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's why I said the "good parts of the world", not Karloffornia, you turkey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Diet Phantom.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

High on carbs.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

has a shity Alcatel phone.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't post in the Pro thread, so negative!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not complaining enough about charisma void Deville beating charisma void Shirai


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cursed by a malefic witch; he is now forced to live out the rest of his days as an IIconics fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think being an IIconics fans is a blessing :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's curse-talk, boy!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

signing new lackeys.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EVERYTHING.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still not shitting on the Worlds Collide results, and you call yourself an Io fan? :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is :rude


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Came to ruin the thread :fuck


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants me to be miserable :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bad ef! Ruining the thread is Mordy's job!

Cobra: 

Isn't a Mario Bava fan?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not excited about the fact that 4.26 is less than two hours away.

Even F. Hardy can't wait!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Endgame is out. Be more excited about that!

Doctor Strange is in it! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is excited for the release of something Tay related probably :lauren

EDIT: I am the only one of her friends he uses :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Her or he? Make up your mind!

Or don't.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that the _real_ End Game has been out for a while now...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Nah, it was long before that


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Trying to use Megadeth to placate Marvel


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Nah, it was long before that




Longer still....


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sent himself a visitor message. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have a visitor wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got mad at the stuff I sent him on his visitor wall. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Put viruses on my visitor wall


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have good anti virus software. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uses a PC so needs anti virus software


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Some Taylor Swift jive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Some Horror classics jive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton... no good!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Some Phantom is old jive.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121738485340053504


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't post attractive Asians like Io. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't charmed by Mayu Iwatani: Wrestling's Greatest Goober. :bunk


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Uses creepy gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't have any delay time before he can post again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I only post about Peyton :lauren

Just 90% of the time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not hip enough to hang with the cool kids.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that the woman with Kairi in that pic is cool :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets put on people's ignore list. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has liked a grand total of 2 posts :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was checking my profile for ideas because he knows I lack any real cons. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has cons, lacks self awareness. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fetishes Japanese girls. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fetishes... you know what.

:lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao


Has not entered that warped world yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deems everything to be "cringeworthy." :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called me a chump. :kobe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chump.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes comic book jobbers


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only likes Ruby because she carried Peyton to a passable match. :hayden3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespects Clea, the greatest character in fiction. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves fiction because he's a massive dork. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"When I was ten, I read fairy tales in secret and would have been ashamed if I had been found doing so. Now that I am fifty, I read them openly. When I became a man I put away childish things, including the fear of childishness and the desire to be very grown up.”

Not dorky enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like Deadpool



Nostalgia said:


> Only likes Ruby because she carried Peyton to a passable match. :hayden3


Nah, not only because of that, but before that match I really haven't paid much attention to her. After that I noticed that she was very good.

She even says that is one of her favorite matches


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035346381454630913


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom

Just over twice my age

Mord

Interrupted me again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

> Social Groups:
> A Moment of Blissfits



:lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Criticized me for looking at his profile for material but is now doing the same.

:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gets upset for Io losing to jobber Deville


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is upset that The IIconics as champions are losing more matches than Sonya. :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is upset that Sonya is not even on tv to lose matches

I mean, she sucks, that's why. Look at this promo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121229957517025280
"Sonya Deville is a transformer" :heston

That is one of the worst promos I've seen this year and that's all on her :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I get upset about WWE booking decisions. Those days are long gone. I don't get that invested anymore and getting upset over a TV show is stupid.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a liar, you did got frustrated when the IIconics won the titles


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I think it was the wrong decision so I posted about it, but it didn't upset me. Like with any TV show you can criticise things you don't like and WrestleMania had several bad booking decisions on that show so I commented on them. I sighed at the result, but that was it. 


Was bothered by my posts on it. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His recent post here


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Turned on aige


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't make sense sometimes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming Hardy :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Finds Peyton attractive


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Finds Becky attractive... and talented :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordy

I usually never talk about attractiveness. It's just that you overrate Peyton. As far as talent goes, Becky wouldn't main-event WrestleMania without talent.

EDIT

Phantom

Doesn't like J. Hardy


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Miz (when he still sucked), Bam Bam Bigelow and Lawrence Taylor have main evented Mania, Becky ain't that special

Overrates the Lynch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz never sucked. The storyline they went with was Cena vs Rock which overshadowed Miz.

Special or not, she has talent unlike a few jobbers I can think of.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't talk about THE Lynch enough...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Miz was talented before 2016 :heston

EDIT: Wants people to talk about the Lynch more :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

Doesn't post Lauren much.

EDIT

Mordy

Everything


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back, odious servant of Pey-Ton!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No cons.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I thought we were turning this into the Hardy/Royce thread :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagine that's her face after she got beaten by transformer Deville :lmao


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cropped Tye Dillinger in a photo he posted :beckylol

Stop being so obsessed.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:

The face we all make when you spam the IIconics.










EF:

Didn't post Hana Kimura.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

But you keep coming back for more :aryep


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Because we're trying to save you.

Doesn't want to be saved.

:sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't admitt that the IIconics have grown on him and that's why he keeps coming back

Have some Kairi


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

Doesn't belong in this thread because there are no cons

EDIT

Mordy

Is deluded


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls me deluded, yet he is a Becky Lynch fan, which in the dicitionary is a synonym of deluded :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It's really not. Anyway, care to explain why you feel that way?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton: Name a more Iconic Du--


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not posting Kairi and Mayu :bunk



emerald-fire said:


> It's really not. Anyway, care to explain why you feel that way?


Never seen a worst fanbase, simple as that. Like I get caring for someone and wanted them to succeed, hell, I understand feel a bit protective when someone criticize her, but a lot of Becky fans take offense at the fact of not liking her, thinking she can do no wrong and she should be universally loved if you don't there is something wrong with you. I know every fanbase has bad members, it just seems like her fanbase have more than the rest.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Better :anna

Still not IIconic as...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is an old man.

....................Edit


*@*@*@!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Far too active here.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't realise I post in more threads than just the few.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that's what I meant. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Underrates Ginger Snaps, should be permanently shunned from polite society.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Underrates The Devil Rides Out, should be unpersoned.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Diet Dormammu.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Diet cosmic being.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has not been unpersoned.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't have the power to vanquish a primordial being.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't erase i create the fine things in the cosmos it's not my place to destroy my friend.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will someone else please log on?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

They are too busy enjoying what I created for them sorry.......


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posed an impossible task in the Push, Turn & Fire thread.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Came to aid or attack my enemy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Neither, I'm just here to post Hana.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cosmic beings, Ha! Die in my palm, pathetic mortal fucksticks!










LOL! XD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks Hikaru Shida is the greatest.......


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Alexa is groovy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I think he encountered this along the way.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Err I don't know what that is. >.>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Joshi wrestlers are unsafe.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Err I don't know what that is. >.>


Phantom's recreational hobby.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just the worst.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hobbies include eating chia pets.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lord Trigon said:


> Fire Asuka >


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Inhuman monster.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

If I don't fire her I'm just gonna bury her. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_ASUKA'S GONNA KILL YOU!_


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Well that's certainly not going to help her keep her job. :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would probably make Ruby the FOTC. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize Ruby is great value when booked right and has performed exceptionally in the top role for various companies in the past.

I would because that's what a smart person would do. :jericho2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just... so much jive.

Also, made me feel bad for excluding Nadia. :sadbecky


Nadia Fever is starting to die. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Geeking it up with Trigon :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Non-geek. :goaway

Get 'im, Trigon!

P.S. A conversation between "Phantom Stranger" and "Lord Trigon" is bound to be a tad geeky.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spends more time with the geeks on here than his girlfriend. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nadia turncoat. :bunk

Edit: Is jeopardizing my social life...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You guys are always around and a tap away. She's out of town.

And I can't sleep and have no writing to do, so you're stuck with me.

Not big on fiction. :monkey

Trigon:

I'm so sorry, Nadia... :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't realise he could sleep if he turned the screens off. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not how I do things.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Drove her out of town.

With torches and pitchforks.

Edit: Try pills. I like pills.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was almost ninja'd.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Un-Ninja'd me.

An anti-ninja.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia... good!

Goodnight. Post things I like.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Abandoned us. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Would put Sarah and Liv as the faces of his womens tag division instead of the IIconics :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to hear about Peyton everyday because of him. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that hearing about the gospel of Peyton daily is a con :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OMG IS HE STILL TALKING ABOUT PEYTON??!??!?!?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Can't sleep. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange did not make his top ten. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's because of the Ancient One locking him away in my precious chaos dimension


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not know his Doctor Strange lore. :lauren 

Everything about that post is wrong!

EDIT:

Made his post SLIGHTLY less egregious.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nerd...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ahh he defeated him via banishing him but killing him is a different story he makes Dormammu look like a pushover.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dormammu is a pushover. Trigon gives him wedgies for lolz.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know Shuma-Gorath from Marvel vs. Capcom, right? :lauren

Trigon:

Still mad at Dormammu for stealing his high school sweetheart.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Video games are for geeks. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed.

Dormammu's Mordy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Fears the Ancient One.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Say what you will about Mordy.

But he picked his ten...

Edit: Ancient One is all talk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is sweating right about now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is upset.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop :stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hammer Time?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop :stop :stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Can't touch this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is on my ignore list.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Truce?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No truce!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has forgotten the mighty Hsien-Ko


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently didn't liked what I posted in his wall :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom Stranger said:


> No truce!


You turned Heel.....


Mordecay said:


> Apparently didn't liked what I posted in his wall <img src="http://i.imgur.com/Alb8yLs.gif" border="0" alt="" title="sadbecky" class="inlineimg" />


Went back to green font.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Should've joined BroForce.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's an unrelated gif:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has Eyes without a Face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not using the Kairi smilies :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

OPD


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hurt my feelings :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good.


How?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

By not posting enough Lilly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heartless


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves that Sami Zayn.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Listed a con about me :thelist


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Called me a geek for not liking his favorite zombie show


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Will never find whatever it is that he's in search of.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

His fault I'm watching Breaking Dawn.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nicknamed my daughter after the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It was your idea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Came this close to biting Custer, the Indians got him first...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't changed the date on his sig to any of the following dates: 

04-07-2019
04-10-2018
10-05-2016

:bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks those dates matter. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know the meaning of those dates

I will tell you a date that doesn't matter

11-18-1992


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I actually looked those Peyton dates up. fpalm

Also wrong about 11-18-1992, JinBop and Nathan Kress were born on that day.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

And me. 

Doesn't think I'm important. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Looked the Peyton dates roud, no cons

For anyone wondering:

04-07-2019: The day they won the womens tag tutles
04-10-2018: Their main roster debut
10-05-2016: The day the IIconics were formed on NXT tv

NOSTALGIA

Is all cons :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Re-teaching me facts I literally just found out...

But nobody has those dates tattooed on them.

(Possibly you do.)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually listening to Mordy's nonsense. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Never says anything nice about me here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong, I have listed Pros about him before. 


Can't remember well. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not listening to Mordy nonsense :goaway

And no, I am a Peyton fan, but I am not obsessive enough to have tattoos related to her, that's a line I won't cross


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likely would not be into the beauty I just posted in the name 3 things thread. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a dude in Name 3 things and called her a lady


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is being transphobic. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not really, just that I don't call people "she" if they are pre-op, and since that's the stuff you like I assumed that the person you posted was pre-op

Lies about who dumped who in his relationship :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dug a rabbit hole I'd rather not step into...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

She is but who cares about that one detail when they are 99% feminine otherwise. :shrug


Thinks that one detail is a deal breaker. :lauren


Edit: probably still correct.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hasn't listed any Pros about me in this thread. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Avoided participating in my discussion with NO :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Big Peyton fan, probably wants to talk about her.

I wonder what he likes best about her???


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Her looks.  


Thinks I will list pros about him in the con thread. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never has anything good to say :bunk



Lord Trigon said:


> Big Peyton fan, probably wants to talk about her.
> 
> I wonder what he likes best about her???


Everything :grin2:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Some faux-cons wouldn't hurt. :sadbecky

Like "Too *badass*." :shrug

Edit: Probaby thinks I'm too badass. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insufficiently badass.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorceress Supreme of Planet Mayu (Formerly Mars)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doubts my badassery.










Edit: Slightly de-badassed my post by ninjaing it...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Less badass than Winona Ryder.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Holds me to impossible standards.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Attention seeker. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't watch the things I like so I can't comment them with him :bunk

EDIT: Just saw the rep he sent me, so I am gonna change my answer:

HIS ENTIRE EXISTENCE IS A CON


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find that hot. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't list a con. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Expects Phantom to follow the thread rules :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably thinks that outfit is attractive and not hideous. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong Stranger.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't get to see Asuka & Kairi squash jobbers in person earlier :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably mad that the IIconics got a pop in their entrance during commercials tonight


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't realize that I came prepared with earplugs and a sleep mask for when the IIconics music hit :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to accept the reality of a world where the IIconics are getting over


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Delusion.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Magic Space-Glove 2: Freddy's Revenge



Biggest pop from me: Strange and the others returning 

2nd biggest pop: Scarlet Witch actually getting to do something cool after 800 films of nothing. roud



Wolverine... :goaway

zrc:

Ninja.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Frankenstein sig makes my eyes go funny.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Also doesn't want to accept that reality. Not saying that they are or will be super over, but they slowly are starting to get more fans.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have eyes and ears. You clearly don't


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My back hurts and I blame him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I do too... I also read the house shows reports of the shows they are in and I've seen plenty of videos of their entrances/segments at different shows, the reactions they are getting now are better than the ones they got a month or two ago.

Takes his time to post his rankings despite being the OP :lauren

EDIT: Age is catching up to him and blame us for that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Totally Phantom of the Opera-ing Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that I know what that means... I still haven't seen the movie/play


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Unfamiliar with Phantom of the Opera, a true classic of world literature. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Did not correctly title a spoiler on the previous page and I am *not* happy about that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overreacting


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is awake :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never nice to me. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I overreact. Best stay away from any clock towers... :gun:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't give the IIconics enough points in zrc ranking thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gave Peyton too many points.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gave/will give Sonya points


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't seen my post. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I should


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I'd contribute to zrc's thread on The IIconic's behalf...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where am I?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

In Hell with the rest of us.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Assumes everyone to be in hell. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're here, right? Heaven wouldn't have any Peyton Royce fans.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think that the only reason to vote on zrc's thread is to support the IIconics :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

His girls are about to kill Kairi Sane's MR career before it even gets started. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Putting wicked thoughts in my head. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks the IIconics jobbing and dropping the titles to Kairi will kill her career


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Considering putting me on ignore if I send him anymore reps he doesn't like. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Being in the same program as Peyton will kill her career!

Called President Wasp a "jobber," the same President Wasp who:

- Was the first female Avenger.
- Led the Avengers for years.
- Named the Avengers.
- Single-handedly bested the X-Men... INCLUDING WOLVERINE.
- Was the first female character to have her name in the title of a MCU film.
- Appeared in the financial and critical juggernaut that is


Spoiler: Don't Click on This, Trigon!



Endgame.



NO:

Horrible ninja man. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Mayu = Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu as Wasp... :banderas

Doesn't think that's the greatest idea. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't put the IIconics on his list, not even on HM :goaway

EDIT: Doesn't think that Kairi feuding with the IIconics is better than getting buried and made to look like a geek by Shayna for months


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dares complain when they didn't put The Queen or The BOSS on their list :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom









How dare you?!

EDIT

Dolorian

Might not agree with my preferred choice of Flair and Orton as a tag team in the next MMC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't hate not seeing Mary Elizabeth Winstead in that suit. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Constantly and shamelessly offends Lilly :thelist


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No negatives found in this entity.

I'd be up for The Queen and The Viper in the MMC if we get The Guy and The BOSS as well.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No cons :anna

Ric Flair managing Charlotte and Randy (who was his student once) :banderas

But it's probably going to be Charlotte and Andrade. That would be cool too. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

COME ON!!!!!!



















And MEW has that superhero swagger! AND SHE EXPRESSED INTEREST IN THE ROLE.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No cons on MEW as Wasp

Spoiled Endgame to Trigon


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't consider Ksenia Solo.

Edit: Supports burying Kairi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I still say MEW. MEW as Janet, tho. No Hope jive for MEW.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kenzi is Janet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. Still MEW.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Zealous fanatic who ignores logic and reason lest it disprove such nonsensical archaic beliefs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I got a like and a green rep for my MEW Wasp post.

WHERE'S YOUR FALSE WASP NOW?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't posted a con :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I got like... *ten* reps!










Edit: Ninja'd me. For _that_ shit... -_-


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worshipping a false Wasp is a con.

Worships no Wasp. :goaway

Trigon:

That, um, didn't happen, did it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would worship Wasp if it was played by MEW :shrug

Procastinates a lot


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I'm sad and/or high enough to make up something like that. :bunk

Edit: Will be put to the wasp stinger when our lady ascends.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in an Uber! What am I supposed to do, talk to the driver?! Go away!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Human interaction :goaway

Likes Scarlett Witch :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig GOAT Scarlet Witch.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Been there, done that.

Needs more Doctor Strange in his life. CAN I GET AN AMEN?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:nah2

Thinks most of the characters with magical powers are GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. "Is" instead of "in." I'm terrible. :lauren

Yup. Magical Heroes/Heroines >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Non-Magical Heroes/Heroines


Probably hasn't read Steve Englehart's run on Doctor Strange. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs more 










In his life

Edit: Ninja'd. Nope, too much










In this one...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Says that to a magician. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs to double check that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edits like a coward.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should know that though I was ninja'd earlier, I did not edit that "get laid" gif on account of it applying to all of you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Girl respectfully disagrees. 

I WANT YOU ALL TO THINK ABOUT ME HAVING SEX. LET IT HAUNT YOU ALL UNTIL YOUR FINAL DAY.

I should go. Post Wasp. Or don't.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seemingly turned Face progress is iffy but will confirm within the next couple of posts:quite


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Turned Heel again....sigh


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes Trigon seriously.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks I didn't see it coming.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Keeps his location a secret. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Spoilsport :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only appreciates the women I send him 50% of the time. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't let me do a Con about CJ GOAT :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ does not stand for Carolyn Jones.










Mordy:

Ditto. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks best Mordy is sleepy Mordy :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Disagrees with that statement. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Best Mordy is the Mordy who is secretly "Weird Al" Yankovic.

NO:

Worst ninja. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he will live forever despite already having back pains because of his age


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Back pains at 892 years ain't bad.

Insults Barbara Feldon, the MEW of the 1960s. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always elusive about his actual age because he's very old. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't know he said he's in his 50's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've also said I was 18. And 6. And 892.

And that was a C.S. Lewis quote.

Very literal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

892 is the number of Pages of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix book, at least on the spanish version

Didn't know that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What the hell is "Harry Potter?"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes things far more geeky than Harry Potter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EDIT:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lazy. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks someone as pure and bright as TAY is evil...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh, again with the TAY!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ugh, again with the Asuka gifs in the Name 3 things thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never uses MAGIK gifs

At least they have abandoned AZA tho, so that's a plus


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Finds the name 3 things thread beneath him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to _truly_ finish REmake 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I haven't even falsely finished it! I'm not very far!

Here's Kairi:










Goodbye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Kairi disapproves of their dislike of the mighty Io


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanted me to give points to Nepotism and the Boss :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness that is RIH...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I liked Rihanna before all the tattoos :shrug

Thinks that Name 3 things thread is evil and not worth of his time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hates tattoos


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have no problems with the small ones... the big ones just look wrong, especially in beautiful women

Gives empty reps


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I pass

Is one of the regular on the Summer Rae thread but not in the Peyton thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enemy of the Church of Wasp.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I was joking he is centuries old.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Likes CM Punk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His ratings for Carmella were very... generous :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes her :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I WANT TO TALK ABOUT MAYU. 

Doesn't want to talk about Mayu. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to talk about Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TALK ABOUT MAYU!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have an IIconics shirt. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:










PHANTOM:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reminded me that I am too poor to afford IIconics merch :Vince2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This isn't his tablet wallpaper:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reminded me that I don't have a tablet anymore because I got robbed :cry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would rather own an IIconics shirt than a Kairi Sane hat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a Kairi Sane hat! :mark

Probably doesn't own a replica of the helmet from Phantom of the Paradise. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Geek things that Mordy owns:

The 7 Harry Potter books... but just one is original
All 5 issues of Batman and Superman: Public Enemies

That's about it

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Absolute jerk.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Worst insults. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It takes one to know one.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not as open minded as me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3rd grade comeback

EDIT: Still here :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Not as open minded as me.


That's a damn lie. I'm open to almost everything; you're open to one semi-unusual thing, yet you crap on just about everything else.

I'm in a bitchy mood today. :fact

Ditto. Go away.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have many unique interests. :shrug


Thinks I'm a one trick pony and is in a bitchy mood today. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Forgotten to take his meds. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NostalgiaMania is like a single grain of sand in the Sahara desert that is Phantom Madness.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're talking to the Rolex-wearin', diamond ring-wearin', kiss-stealin', wheelin' dealin', limousine-ridin', jet-flyin' son of a gun!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Prefers Wasp to Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Charlotte to Kairi. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Attempting to be a heel.



> The Dirtiest Player in the Game


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't got me an IIconics autograph at the latest SD taping he attended :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am a heel, y'all...

Wants a Peyton autograph. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't keeping the Hikaru Shida mega-thread alive.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that a japanese jobber not in WWE deserves a thread :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying so hard to be a heel. Dude, you are like Kairi, it ain't working


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would stop liking PEY if she ever gets big tattoo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is always trying to bargain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm afraid I'm bereft of wit and/or sass. Here's Hikaru Shida again:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will spam that Dr Strange gif from now on :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only time will tell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has betrayed Mayu for Hikaru


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why would you ruin perfection like this with a giant tattoo?










Finds ok to ruin perfection :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a terrible idea of perfection


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hikaru and Mayu are both valid.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes a ridiculous match where they forget to turn the blue lights off during it and Japanese Elias won't stop playing. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listed both IIconics in his top 10 females. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Quoted me to express his stupid opinions


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brings up Peyton any chance he can get. :lauren How about actually comment on the thread topic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently didn't read why I brought Peyton up. Trigon was talking about how blondes get al the title matches and if that is a new rule and I said that ever since going blonde Peyton has been more succesful so it may be, so it had to do with the thread.

Doesn't read yet complains :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

But it had nothing to do with the women's MITB match itself. :shrug


Thinks I am in love with that Ukrainian girl when I am clearly just messing around with her. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What Trigon said had nothing to do with the MITB match either, yet I don't see you quoting him

Finds any chance he can to shit on me or the IIconics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well it did somewhat because he was referencing the blondes in the match. :shrug


Finds any chance he can to laugh about what I like. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Shits on the IIconics.

But whatever gets your motor running, I suppose. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't put Peyton high on his list despite Peyton putting over Ruby in her Q&A last night


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1124505233328148480
:bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unappreciative, I was going to put Billie higher just to fuck with him.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had only one good woman on his list. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Likes a ridiculous match where they forget to turn the blue lights off during it and Japanese Elias won't stop playing. :lauren


Negged.


I don't know. Who's above me?


Probably isn't participating in Free Comic Book Day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peru is too poor to give away stuff for free


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Always reminds me of a harsh reality. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Likes pretentious wrestling but on the plus side will be donating entire comic book collection to Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Needed to edit his post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed his avi because I was messing with him :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't realise the avatar was only temporary as a joke. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joke? :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mayu? :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes unfunny jokes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Mayu; devoid of funk.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't want her to somehow check WF and see her picture on here. :lmao


Hasn't seen her beautiful body. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to have nightmares again


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Funnily enough I didn't sleep well last night because she was on my mind. :lmao


Is a sensitive soul.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a fail heel turn yesterday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will never be a babyface, he is more annoying than the IIconics


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Claimed to have negged me before. Wish I'd checked before doing it back. :lauren

Edit: Supports the Blonde Agenda by supporting Peyton.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm really mean, y'all.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Turned heel on me. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't remember ever negging you or claiming that. :shrug 


Probably confusing me with someone else. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not everything is about you, NO!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably didn't appreciate the Leanna Decker rep I sent him because she's not an Asian woman. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's cute. That's basically all I know about her, tho.

Will not appreciate the nude Benedict Cumberbatch rep I'm about to send him. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Same but CJ won't like to hear that. :lauren 


Is going to send an awful rep. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I just put a lemon slice in my puppy's mouth. 

And you let me. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trigon:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is making this thread gay. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Unironically posted that when he usually is the one turning the threads gay


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks it's gay to be attracted to women. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that the last rep he sent me is a woman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Falling into a trap.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao 


His username is very markish.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't like my username.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know I lack cons for him so I have to be picky.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

His user title doesn't say, "Asuka is the best, Asuka #1".


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

In search of...


:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lazy usertitle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dull mind


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

He find smarky wrestlers annoying and I thank you for that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a con. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like Mordy :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Think's Mayu's fatality as seen in that gif is somehow a "negative".


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't think that the latest post in his visitor wall is one of the best he has ever seen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks it can be such with that "intruder" in the back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, that intruder ruins everything. Still :homer though

Thinks sigs are evil


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Puts Peyton above Nikki.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't have a RIH avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants a RIH avi over a 2006 Lita avi :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who's Lita?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone who was more popular than Asuka will ever be

:bunk:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is she a wrestler?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

One of the most popular female wrestlers in WWE history... unlike Asuka


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't like Asuka.




Simonic Met⛧l Music;77204162 said:


> He find smarky wrestlers annoying and I thank you for that.


This isn't the Pro thread. :cool2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hasn't embraced Rihsus as their lord and savior.*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Damn religious freak.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Mourning the Riott Squad


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Will be mourning the IIconics one day.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Made me feel very worried about an IIconic-less future


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Makes me think he's Mordecay when I look at his avatar.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sees Mordecay everywhere he looks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants WWE to split the IIconics :monkey:sadbecky

unch


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Listens to Nickelshit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've gone with "Nickelblecch."


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Piling on Nickelsack.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shitting on the greatest rock band in the world


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Every single one of his chromosomes deserves to get its ass paddled.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't supported Peyton from the beggining despite being australian


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably thinks I should've been Nathan Jones' biggest fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nathan Jones always sucked, Peyton was great since she started, big difference.

Didn't get me a special/Limited Edition IIconics t-shirt from Super Show Down


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blames me for them being sold out. 

Next time WWE should make more than 10.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't have Trigon as his avy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Considers *Sir Christopher Lee* a con... :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christopher Lee avi = no cons


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't consider the Hammer Mummy the best Mummy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's the best Kharis movie...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's almost as good as the Tom Cruise Mummy...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't know I was one of the few in support of that production. We need more Mummy movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. And I didn't hate it; Mummy Lady was pretty boss.

Looking forward to The Invisible Man?

Has room for improvement.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is on the wrong side


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Of what this time?

Miz over Kairi is the purest jive.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is wrong. Terribly wrong. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

When they walked through that Easter Egg Room I was all like










Believes Kevin Bacon fans won't sabotage The Invisible Man. #notmysebastiancaine

Edit: Managed to ninja me several times...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's the worst post I've ever read, and it shall serve as the catalyst for my descent into supervillainy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still will try (and fail) to turn heel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't point out my egregious spelling error when he had the chance.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordy and Peyton are all like










Edit: Phantom and Mordy are all like


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Disgusting


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate classic cinema of the early 00's


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ouch.

Trigon:

Jerk to his daughter.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Phantom Stranger:

Jerk to my daughter.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't went early to Super SHow Down to get a limited edition IIconics t-shirt despiet everyone knowing that they were going to sold out, probably he underestimated their overness :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

They were all in kids sizes, he would've just stretched it out.

They also featured the Australian flag on them which I consider a *fascist symbol*...

Needs to fix that English too... O_O


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am still hangover and with a shitty keyboard, bad combination

Posted a creepy gif of the Invisible Man movie


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Off the wagon...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why isn't :asuka in your favorites, goober?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Because he has good taste, just like me :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THE POWER OF HEART COMPELS YOU!!!!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't post enough in the currently listening thread. :lauren


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Doesn't seem to have sigs turned on so never sees anybody's awesome sig.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I can still see them when I click on a profile like I did with yours now. :lol


Fan of Finn Balor. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Owns like 100 wrestling t-shirts, but not one is IIconic


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was slow and too lazy to edit. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly, still a regular :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Often rude towards me. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that saying that his online existence was a mistake is rude


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would like me more if I always sent him Peyton reps and never any ''different'' ones. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't rep me Vincent Price.

No one does. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Often forgets to rep me. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he deserves reps


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That "spread the love" jive is annoying!

Probably isn't excited for Marvelous Mysterio Against Plucky the Arachnid Lad. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I want to see Far From Home :shrug

Is very wrong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You ninja'd me.

Ninja'd me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not good at spreading the love. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Spread his love all over my sheets.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find some of the women I post on the forum simply irresistible. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should post more furries then. :lauren


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Wants people to post more furries


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prudish, which is *not* metal.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bad avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His daughter is emo

EDIT: :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Started a dumb thread. It's obvious Vince values Lacey more.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks someone can be emotionally repressed and "emo" at the same time.

Edit: Dislikes my avatar, deserves the Mummy's curse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't accept that Mandy sucks and that's why Vince is higher on Lacey.

Neither sucks as much as Sonya though

EDIT: Hasn't changed his sig in a while


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not good at geography.


Edit: Thinks Lacey is better when she's worse.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Lord Trigon:*

Abandoned the Ginger Snaps avi...










*Nostalgia:*

No longer using the sexier Bella avi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't accept a week without Charlotte on tv


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

CJ hated it. :lauren


Watches for Reigns.



Edit: Horrible Ninja. Go away Mordy. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Insulted my geography, uncalled for.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm a sassy southern belle. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't dislike Nostalgia as much as he should

EDIT: His existence


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His taste is so limited and boring.


Peyton, Peyton, Peyton. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mean to Peyton. Typical Southerner.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Stuck in his bubble in Australia. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize Australia is too dry to make a bubble. Bad at geography.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes The IIconics only because they're Australian. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Sonya. Period


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Assumes I'm an Outback Jack fan too.

Edit: Mean to Sonya. Typical Northerner.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Watches Smackdown live and posts in the discussion thread like a geek. :lauren



Edit: Probably assumes some British stereotype about me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he is not a geek despite being a regular in the geekist section of the forum


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Says "Guv'ner" at the end of every sentence.

Edit: Says "Peyton" at the start of every sentence.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has 5000 more posts than me despite joining the forum 3 years later. :lauren



Edit: Keeps posting before me. Nostalgia out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks watching for Roman Reigns is a con...

_laughs in Hadid_


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Couldn't handle my Australian heat. 










Edit: Needs to let go of Ginger.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talks about Australian heat without posting any Peyton


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sydneysiders have no heat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking about some made-up fantasy land.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Taking a mini break from this section


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't know Mayu was a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Betrayed Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By converting this thread into the Official Mayu Iwatani Appreciation Thread? :confused


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't knew that Mayu had a tattoo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You learn something new every day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ruining the thread with his Mayu obsession. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

They don't like My-Yoo in the South.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There's no Mayu on this page.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that is a bad thing


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Biggest geek on this forum next to Phantom. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mayunnaise.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably crying about Liv and Ruby making their last few dates together in the european tour


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets triggered by me. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he can trigger me. I can't get triggered, I am like the Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong Defender. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

McDonalds fan. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in it for the toys.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes Strange over the Hulk :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hulk is Strange's bitch.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Brain over brawn. In my experience a futile strategy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:nah2










EDIT: Horrible ninja from down under


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Terrible judge of talent.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO:

:goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks these are the last Ruby/Liv dates.

Edit: Reads them funny books for kids.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DC over Marvel.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is a DC character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm a self-loathing DC character.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unoriginal. Which DC characters are not self-loathing?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The one true Batman.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cultural appropriation in the background.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It is appropriate, isn't it?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes it harder for me to stop posting on here. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Logged on as I was about to log off.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't stay logged in for me. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Catholic guilt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Anna and/or Dormammu. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Logging off just as my meds are kicking in. :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Took his meds at the wrong time.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Went back in time? O.O


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't like me time travelling at this particular moment.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The last 6 pages disappeared when I wrote that. Or maybe I'm tripping balls. Yeah I best be out.

Silly Billy.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Got stoned without passing the blunt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sir, this is the Official Mayu Iwatani Appreciation Thread. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Correction, It's the Phenomenal AJ Styles appreciation thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

But she isn't Phenomenal......


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's the Sky Blue Hyper Technician, you philistine!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phenomenal Best of this generation>>>Another Technician.

....Don't get angry please


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Stop talking about those geeks, neither is IICONIC!!!

O

<|>

/\


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Jobber," eh?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

After Spiderman also trashed them. Still a jobber


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pfft. She still beat 'em... and she wasn't even using her full power.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And they were taken by surprise and also not using their full powers :shrug

IIconics pinning Asuka in tonight house show wens3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait, that happened?!??!?!

P.S. Wasp was still outnumbered. Take the "L", Mordy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, the IIconics pinned Kairi, I imagine that they will pin her the whole european tour, it was to be expected if they had regular tags and not triple threats

This is what I do with your L


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think they pinned Kairi.

Everything's okay. No one has to die. :mark

Mordy:

Ninja'd me... and used :asuka against me. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is thinking on killing people if the IIconics pin Asuka :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't sitting in the dark on his phone because the power just went out on the whole block.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enveloped by darkness.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't posting Hana gifs/pics to make me feel better about the very dark situation I'm experiencing right now.

:sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Black Cobra said:


> Isn't posting Hana gifs/pics to make me feel better about the very dark situation I'm experiencing right now.
> 
> :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is mean and hasn't commemted on the awesome gif I left him on his visitor wall


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Power is back on, no more darkness :yay

Is mean and didn't comfort me in my time of need :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks we should care about him...

Let me think about it... :hmmm

:nah2

unch


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a gif from the Road to Double or Nothing that isn't a Penelope Ford gif :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Goes into fan threads he doesn't belong in just to annoy fans of wrestlers who face the IIconics. :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never used a GOAT Simone Simons avatar...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't own a Taylor Swift black metal shirt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably didn't enjoyed this


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Implying I give a fuck about a house show match.



Spoiler



I don't












And it's enjoy not enjoyed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Correcting my english :lauren

Hope the power goes out again wherever you are :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop being the worst human.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not excited to see the reveal of Yufie in the FFVII Remake next month .


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't be the worst human while Nostalgia exists :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's happening??! :mark

Was right... is now wrong! :mark

Mordy:

Ninja/the worst.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yufie likely shows up unless they leave her for the second episode...I'm looking forward to seeing Tifa :mark

hasn't changed avi for a while


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like this avi...

Doesn't. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants me to retire from this thread just like I did the mention 3 things thread...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're weird, D. You're a weird, weird person.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't bury Mordy enough.




Mordecay said:


> I can't be the worst human while Nostalgia exists :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Exists


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Repeats the same crap over and over again. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spreading his weird fetishes outside of this section :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has to quote me on my ''weird'' fetishes. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is not afraid of having weird fetishes.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Fired Hana Kimura


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks something as pure as TAY mixes with the unholiness of black metal


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too lazy to list real cons. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is boring


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would abandon PEY if she gets a big tattoo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks more like a guy than any women I post. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh, come on, again?

(what most people think when I spam Peyton, I know)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is still going to spam Peyton anyway :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Deserves to be on everyone's Ignore List


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is she doing the IIconic pose?? :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks Disney should've done more gothic adaptations after Hunchback.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Contributes little else to the forum except from his presence in these threads.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Around here


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The last photo he posted of Peyton in this thread makes her look like a ******.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What's wrong with Kate Micucci? :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, she doesn't look good here, not sure if it was the make up, the lightning or what but she seems like she is fucking up her lips, there is no doubt about it. She still looked fine in several other stuff posted today, so I would say it was mostly the make up.










Comparing Peyton to a ****** :hmm

EDIT: She ain't Peyton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would find a new favourite if it turned out she was. :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate Micucci would destroy Peyton in a ukulele competition.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mentions the cool Kate Micucci in the same sentence as Peyton :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Kate Micucci is cool :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Well, she is :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Encouraging Phantom to talk about her more.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect the uncrowned queen of cool.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dare to compare Kate to the perfect human :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks mediocre Peyton is perfect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

High priest of the Church of Mediocrity.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

High priest of the Church of always tired.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Derivative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Added Houdini to his favourites but not Kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I change my favorites on a regular basis. Except one.

Thinks having GOAT Houdini in my favorites is a bad thing. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Impressed by a bunch of childish magic tricks. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I used to make good money on "childish" magic tricks, chump!

Also, wrestling fans are not allowed to call other forms of entertainment "childish." :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has Houdini among his faves but not GOAT Peyton or Precious Kairi :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton over Harry Freakin' Houdini. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still doesn't think Peyton>Everyone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PEYTON IS THE LITERAL WORST.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wishes that was true


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Science has proven that Peyton is the worst. Do you doubt science?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Science has also proven that magic doesn't exist, do you doubt science?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magic is science we don't understand, dweeb.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Failed another heel turn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you sure?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, your heel turns are as succesful as my attempts to make this section fans of the IIconics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you REALLY SURE?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes. You are as good of a heel as Kairi was on LU

Is gonna use his powers to annoy Mordy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Mordy. 

Post something not IIconic! :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't share my exquisite taste. :lauren


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Doesn't have a sig

:usangle


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have tits in his signature. Has Footy instead. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ended the longest PM conversation in WF history. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Made me end those. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he has exquisite taste :nah2

EDIT: Complains about no boobs in other people's sigs yet his doesn't either despite being Anna's best feature :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Took a long time for him to finally order from Subway. :hmm:



Edit: Always makes transphobic jokes. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I was just talking about his taste in women...

Ziggler, Elias, Sonya fan :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Luke Harper fan. Who's so boring he can't even make it on TV. :lauren


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Doesn't have tits in his signature. Has Footy instead. :lauren


We're finally active at the same time! :usangle

Good to see you around WF still :mark:


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Has been around almost 15 years.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Reminds me of Mordy, therefore he sucks. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prejudiced against Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Came online. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not appreciate my contributions to this site. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mourns the Riott Squad. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks his banana coloured user title is a good idea. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't like Bananas. :lauren

No, that's not a gay joke. Or maybe it is.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not mourn the eternally lovable Riott Squad.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only thing I miss about the Squad is that Ruby at least was on tv... and Liv's booty


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At least they could wrestle better than The IIconics. :shrug


Posts too much in this section.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posts too much in this section. :aryep


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a thing for The Brian's sister or whatever her significance may be.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voted against Mayu.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a member of the church of Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why Peyton?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a broken record. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu great.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Selling the Hobbit movies a little too short no pun intended.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too much Alexa, not enough focus on women who are better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likeeeeee Sonya? :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Becky? Not enough Becky2belts?

Edit.

Sonya is okay.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. Okay.


Not enough Kairi. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Not enough Anna. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sonya is better than Mayu who. 


Likes midget Asians. :lauren



Edit: innocent mind that gets scared easily, but to his credit doesn't have a complete meltdown like Mordy does.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sonya better than Mayu :heston

Mayu could get a reaction in WWE without any promotion right now that would be better than any Sonya crowd reaction (tbf beating dead silence and What?! Chants is not hard)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still getting the long IIconics title run.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

If she was so good she wouldn't be working for the minor leagues. :shrug 


Telling us about Peyton's social media numbers. No one cares. :bunk



Edit: Ninja'd me. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Hobbit movies do not fill him with murderous rage.

NO:

Based on his last post here, he has never seen Mayu in action. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I didn't say I liked the Hobbit either I'm just neutral on it, Thranduil was a good character that could have used more development.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't use gifs in his avatar/signature despite being a Premium Member.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Called Phantom adorable in the other thread. :lauren



Phantom Stranger said:


> Based on his last post here, he has never seen Mayu in action. :goaway


Nope, but my point still stands. :shrug Plus they are allowed to go all out and showcase themselves a lot better in other companies. In WWE she would just have a watered down style.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wants me to spend more time on here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am adorable.

Uses that gif a lot. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks that's a con. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks WWE is the major leagues :lol

Mayu has rejected WWE several times you dweeb, and after seeing how they have treated the japanese wrestlers I don't blame her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only watches WWE. :lauren

NO:

Not spamming the philistine's wall with Mayu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not my fault TNA went to crap around 2009. :lauren 


Thinks other promotions are worth the time.




Mordecay said:


> Thinks WWE is the major leagues


There isn't a bigger wrestling company you dweeb. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a wall to spam with Mayu. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a rep page, but that is full of beautiful women so Mayu wouldn't fit in well there. :shrug


Like Black Cobra, has an Asian fetish. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu is far too groovy to slum it on his rep page.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Shoves his favourites down our throats all the time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shoves his interests down our throats, then gets mad when others do the same.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not as much as you. Every other post mentions Mayu, Strange, Clea etc. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. You're just not self-aware. 

I'm doing it on purpose.

Negative about everything.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Criticising my awareness. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right. 

Will be annoyed when I post one of the three things I always post, will respond with one of the three things he always posts.

Is this post "cringe," NO?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is leaving me with odious Nostalgia :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:eyeroll


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Making me spend more time on WF to please him. :lauren


Only kidding, I was considering it anyways.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably hasn't made any new steps to talk with the females. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Expecting too much of me.










Edit: Actually, does chatting to female Twitch streamers count? :side:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Only sees gender.

Edit: Prisoner Of Her Majesty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona Ryder fan... what year is this?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Houdini fan.

Check out this magic trick.



Spoiler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What's wrong with Houdini?

P.S. I didn't click on it, but I assume Maki Ito or Hana Kimura flipped me off.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Knows my tricks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made TFW go offline with his silly posts. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Forgot Winona Ryder stars in one of the most beloved TV shows running.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Stars." :reneelel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably Didn't go through a grueling 8 hour night shift like i just did.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a messed up body clock.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

General NOness.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not as nice to me now. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Just taking the abuse.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm submissive. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Below Mordy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Being mean tonight. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't know he's Heel now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm always mean.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No fool like an old fool


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

One of those every-28-days heel turns.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Recycling the same tired cliches.

Trigon:

:goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel turn No 40578


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Like your heel turns :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I never turned Heel, I've been Face since I made my debut on here.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I was replying to Phantom. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Are you sure?........


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:reneelel


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't stop turning he's making Big Show blush.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Bliss is the pinnacle of beauty. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*I LOVE YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












*Goodness Gracious, I couldn't possibly think of a con for any of you beautiful posters!*


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Said 'Good' earlier when I left :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Oh my, I'm so dreadfully sorry.

Please don't leave us. * :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Being sarcastic. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really do love you, kid.

*Probably isn't wearing pink, the happiest color! *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wearing pink.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Frightfully rude, I'm afraid. * :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretends he's a different gender on certain days of the week. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Whatever do you mean, dear boy? *


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

All the she stuff. 


Writing in pink now. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got that. -_-

*Mercy me, I daresay he hasn't any tea!*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I drink tea. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't drink Tea like a normal English person. :lauren Come up North and we'll mek yer a brew.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to visit Northern England. :lauren 

Only if you set me up with your neighbour.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Located in some weird fantasy land.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only a different part of England. The much superior East of England.


Not good at geography. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never heard of it.

Making stuff up.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

American ignorance. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

American?!??! :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Took too long to change into a superior avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate art. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Should be the Goddess of nerds.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Forcing religion on nerds.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Sue.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gary Stu.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets triggered by certain posters in the WWE section. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not Mordy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm obsessed with him. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Mordy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is gay for Mordy. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More homophobic remarks. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overly sensitive. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insensitive brute. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never learned about the mysteries of Timecube.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still no sexy TAY sig


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well, there will never be a sig, not even with GOAT TAY in it

...

Is trying to get me to turn to the dark side by tempting me with the idea of a sexy TAY sig


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks TAY tempts everyone. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that the Hadid sisters are Swifties


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Expects me to know every detail about them. This isn't a Peyton and Mordy situation, I'm not a stalker. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You only stalk catfishes though


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong. :shrug


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got me addicted to WF again. *sigh*

It's all your fault. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Addict. :lauren 

Ditto.

TBF this is the only non-work site I check now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only checks this site besides his work related stuff... should check the Peyton fanpages out there :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to defile my devices with Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want his devices to be IIconic :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not excited about the Tales to Astonish #44 I'm about to own! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't posting in Pink anymore. *Ignore Nossy! *


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*I have to leave her. *:sadbecky

*I usually ignore NO.* :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lies. You always like talking to me Phantom. :armfold


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is very chatty. Sometimes he shares a bit _too_ much. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks his neighbour is hotter than Peyton, like if being hotter than Peyton was possible :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

As Phantom would say, attractiveness is subjective chump! 



The Fourth Wall said:


> Is very chatty. Sometimes he shares a bit _too_ much. :side:


The real reason he stopped replying. :beckylol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wouldn't agree that Charly and Mandy are sexier than Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Being sexy is an attitude. Mandy doesn't have it, Charly has some, Peyton has loads of it

Probably wants Bliss to win MITB again this year :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't respect The Goddess.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There is only one goddess in WWE and I mention her in my sig


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She's not Little Miss Bliss so it's invalid.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes the wrong Goddess.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Doesn't like Pink*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is more feminine than I am. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Laughing at my masculinity. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Masculinity? Nostalgia? :heston:heston:heston:heston :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Probably bribes people to vote for Peyton in the rankings.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted here and not in the Hikaru Shida thread. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Excited for getting a comic book that he probably has already read



Black Cobra said:


> Probably bribes people to vote for Peyton in the rankings.


Nah, They just find her hot and that's why they vote for her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, many times... but I'm about to own the genuine article! :mark

Doesn't appreciate comic collecting. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Told Mordy to WOAT up the wrestler vs. wrestler thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I told him to vote for his girl; I didn't tell him to completely demolish that thread. :lauren

Isn't fixing it. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I demolished the wrestler vs wrestler thread when in fact I GOAT it up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has displeased our brutal and beauteous Goddess of Anger.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You mean the geek that only was able to beat Mandy Rose via roll up?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Empress who was undefeated for eons and made Chosen One Becky tap? Yup.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

And then went to the Mania pre show where she wasn't even able to win while the actual important women were doing this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana's entire career of memorable moments > The IIconics not jobbing for one night


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka: 0-2 at Mania
IIconics: 1-0 at Mania (Peyton is actually 1-1, but still counts)

Nothing tops Mania


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great impression of a philistine, Mordy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what that is :shrug

Is accepting the shitty name WWE gave to Asuka and Kairi :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I had to pick half of his favourite Peyton matches for him. Big fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Exposing Mordy. :lmao Oh wait this is not the Pro thread...



...has favourite Peyton matches.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Logged in :fuck:fuckthis


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That sig should be of Buddy Murphy's title win which was far more emotional and a far better match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still mourning a team that were jobbers, never did anything noteworthy during their run and probably will never team up again on tv because people didn't cared when they were on it and won't ask for a reunion

#HeelTurn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has a non-existent love life and will probably marry a blow up doll.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't believe in marriage

Since he can't have a relationship for longer than a month probably has a blow up doll... with a penis :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What's wrong with sex dolls? :curry2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing, because you would have a normal blow up doll, Nostalgia, on the other hand... :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

An IIconics fan accusing other teams of being jobbers. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics have a Mania title win, something that even Asuka or Sasha don't have

When will your faves?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Refuses to accept I like real women more. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You said that, but the only thing you post are non real women :shrug

Can't accept the truth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Last woman I posted on this forum was Bella Hadid. :shrug


Gets worked by the gimmick. :hayden3


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Corrupted the Sentinel program.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasn't there when I made an ass out of myself at the Sherlock Holmes Museum last year. :sadbecky

Damn right I had a deerstalker on!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wears silly hats.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks for my admiration for Anna is a 'gimmick'

How dare you.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting in the Mafia threads. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Fourth Wall:

Has a no avatar gimmick.

Nostalgia:

Has a ninja gimmick.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Judges things without trying them himself. :lauren

Vintage Nostalgia :cole

On a serious note, It's a one off, as I don't really have time for it anymore.

Edit: Thinks having no avatar is a gimmick. I'm just trying to find the right gif, dammit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well everyone judges me on this forum. :shrug



Has an odd usertitle. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a symbol as usertitle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had it since last year so it has stuck now. You wouldn't be used to anything else. :shrug



Has the worst usertitle on this forum. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the worst person in the forum that isn't a delusional fan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is hating on delusional fans when he is one himself. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Overuses :lauren

I imagine you make that face at your computer screen, too :beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually do that face a lot when I am in the forum :lol

Didn't voted for Peyton in the womens rankings, she could have ended up 9th if he would have :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talks about the most people that generate a Who? Response.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one are you?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Memory loss, age is catching up


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sleeps in a cramped bedroom by the sound of it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Anime gifs.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a grand total of 0 posts in the Hana Kimura thread :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has posted in the Hana Kimura thread


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hana's belt > The IIconics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should post in the Hikaru Shida thread. :fact


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rude


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Claimed there was sexual tension between me and Mordy and nearly made me throw up. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Denies it. :armfold


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I have sexual tension for a man. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Watching the Women's MITB over the Men. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cares about the Becky matches


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gets butthurt at Becky fans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes female wrestlers with no charisma


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wastes time posting photos in the WoW section for thirsty guys. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably judges me for posting in the Celebs section. :lauren

I like tits.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I really don't check that section and you're not annoying like Mordy, so no. 


Probably still has a sausage roll addiction. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'you're annoying like Mordy'

:lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:lmao


Made me edit and corrected me on my bad grammar. :armfold.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a different kind of sausage roll addiction :lmao


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't give us any indication of his stipulated match against Nos.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loser leaves WF. Mordy will lose via distraction by Peyton. 


Would probably skip that match. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bathroom break match.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Think he would be in the main event.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would be jobbing to Nikki Cross on the pre-show.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

and look good doing it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a Nikki Cross match, if it is not hardcore rules it will suck, kinda like Becky matches


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know much about President Hikaru Shida. :monkey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Keeping me from voting today which is mandatory in my country.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is about to go vote for the wrong people.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize I'm going to write-in vote for my dog Buffy. She will protect our economy and destroy our enemies.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants his dog to focus on trivial things like the economy, instead of the important things, like slaying vampires.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Made a Mordy level joke.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Makes crappy jokes.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got me posting more, which in turn has made me waddle back in to the WWE sections again

Thankfully, I won't be on much next week. I need to embrace the outside world once again :aryep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leaving me with awful, odious Nostalgia next week :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still hates Nos.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Could have a hotter Alexa avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Post is completely devoid of Debbie Harry and/or The Muppets.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who?

*runs for the hills*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Teasing Phantom


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

In love with a Spice Girls fan.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Needs to post more in the Name 3 things thread so I can learn more things about him, and more cons :aryep


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posts in that thread I don't get the rules of anymore.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Believes in rules :aryep


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spaghetti hoops :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Subscribes to the GG Allin philosophy.

Edit: She should probably get that checked out.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably doesn't eat Spaghetti Hoops. Look, I'm a 23 year old, if I want to feel 12 again then I bloody well will!

Slap a bit of toast with it, can't go wrong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Posts in that thread I don't get the rules of anymore.


- It's basically just chat now.

- With a peculiar structure.

- Has never had burgers and watched Hammer's Phantom of the Opera with the writer of Evil Dead 2.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Exposing the secrets of the 3 things thread. :side:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ignored me in favour of spaghetti hoops (whatever those are).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bless his rep page more than he blesses mine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't know GOAT Debbie Harry. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I don't know Debbie Harry.

I was winding you up :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not opened minded enough.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm more open minded than most :draper2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not currently hunting a 1% encounter rate Pokemon and probably will spend the next 30 minutes waiting for this bitch to appear.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Will be spending 30 minutes waiting for a Pokemon :lauren

Got to be honest, I'm missing my PS4 a little bit now. Been a few months without trash talking kids online


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

That's why I have YouTube and here to keep me distracted. :shrug


Thinks I think he's not open minded because of one thing, no it's a few reasons. You are just more of a private person in general. :armfold


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should respect my Privacy more. :armfold

To be truthful, I do wish I was more open about some things, but I can't change the way I am. It's the way my mind works. Just some bad experiences Online over the years. I blame MSN.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fan of Ali. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I'm a fan of Ali.

Wouldn't really say I'm a fan. I can appreciate his potential & wrestling ability, but he's not someone I watch WWE for. Only reason I'm glad to see him in the Ladder Match is because he'll pull off a crazy spot


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks he's over enough to announce his exit every time. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He is more over than you (tbf who isn't?)

Doesn't understand the word "poor"


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't get paid enough.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has accepted his poor situation and won't work hard to escape it.



Edit: thinks Mordy has a job. He lives off his brother and sits on WF all day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have little time and no cons, so here's F. Hardy:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't post enough women who were born after 1980.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Posted a pic of someone I don't know.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pretty much, I take care of mine and my aunt's homes and get paid for it, but it is not much.

Actually I've tried to escape it, but it is a long story why it is not easy for me to get a regular job

Thinks my english is no bueno

EDIT: Doesn't have Dakota among his favorites


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has an undisclosed reason to not working.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has got me too hyped for Styles vs. Rollins, and then :Brock is going to arrive and ruin all of our dreams


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't list good cons.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The reps he sends


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Demands Peyton and no one else.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No payoff to his feud with Mords.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No pay off to his feud with AlternateDemise.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't know that AD likes to argue in circles when he's pressured.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Never uses :anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should know I'm not really into Anna Kendrick, I'm not big on Hollywood actresses besides their looks generally but I have actors I appreciate in film though.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks the cringeworthy Nikki Ross should win MITB. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks no charisma Rose should win MITB


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't know the reason why.

Edit

Ninja'd me for the 100th time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Sally Hawkins.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Obsessed with Sally Hawkins. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Obsessed with Anna Kendrick. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calls it a gimmick, and then says I'm obsessed. Which is it, Nostalgia?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to make me look like a fool. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes himself look like a fool every time he posts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So many delectable potato toppings in the world... and he uses tuna.








. 

Mordy:

Went for the obvious reply.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't like the post in which I quoted him despite being best for business :jericho2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts rubbish all the time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is rubbish all the time


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Making these threads awkward for me to post in :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Feels awkward easily when I make my hilarious (yet very real) posts


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Would pay for a Peyton shoutout if he had the money. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You damn right I would. I would pay her to shit on you as well :lol

Would have let the catfish stay at his place if she lived closed enough


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Made a gross comment. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not gross, you said it yourself when apparently she was going to be homeless.

Denies the truth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm referring to the thing you wrote about Peyton and what you would pay her to do. :kobe



Is the only one to still bring up that catfish. That was last year Mordy. Stop bringing it up. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I ran out of things to say, like most of the regulars here. Do you want me to post that your presence and existence is a con for the 100th time?

Would not appreciate a video of Peyton shitting on him :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So... I am out of cons. I'm gonna convert this into the Sally Hawkins Appreciation Thread. Cool?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't realize that is a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoy this video of Dana Scully and Sally Hawkins:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

> Won't Shut Up About Françoise Hardy and Doctor Strange



:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't shut up, period.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's some info on Sally's Godzilla character:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posts too much Sally and not enough Aubrey.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's Aubrey's Oscar nomination?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wants to convert this into a Sally Hawkins appreciation thread :nah2 :goaway :nah2 :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not a regular anymore because "he has a life"


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Isn't an irregular because he doesn't have one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a (stupidly cushy) life and I'm a regular. I'm less a poster... than a god.

I don't know. Probably hasn't read Phantom of the Opera.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Once tried to force me to watch a musical from the 1970's. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listens to Phantom too much. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has got me using :lauren and now I can't stop.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You should also watch Forbidden Zone.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't think anime fans are bad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Makes unfair generalizations. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alright I'll just say the Narutobase side of anime is terrible.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't follow Naruto fandom. 

Does.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is sending subliminal messages with that Hardy avi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Outrageous accusations. Watch Sabrina.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably enjoyed the GoT finale :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Takes too many breaks from here now. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't let me do a con about CJ :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is no cons about CJ. :goaway

Just that he needs to spend more time here, because we miss his face.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucking up to the mods :goaway

:anna <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No longer using sexy Leanna Decker sig/avi


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CJ said:


> Sucking up to the mods :goaway
> 
> :anna <3












I knew you before you were a big fancy Super Mod. :armfold

Mordy:

Could be using a more hotter Peyton signature. I know your next post will be about Anna's boobs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I promised to keep this sig/avi as long as Peyton is champion since it may be the only time she is champion :shrug.

My english is no muy bueno, but I think "more hotter" isn't right


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CJ said:


> Probably enjoyed the GoT finale :goaway


Erroneous! 

The love I bear thee can afford no better term than this: thou art a turkey.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sometimes I can't understand him. 

At least he posts good gifs.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Encouraging Mordy's pervy behaviour :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has encouraged people's pervy behaviour throughout the years with his reps and now he is complaining :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Exposing CJ. :lauren

We all do know he sends the best X-Rated reps on the site. :fact


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

He's such a nice guy it's hard to think of cons for him.



Mordecay said:


> Has encouraged people's pervy behaviour throughout the years with his reps and now he is complaining :lauren





The Fourth Wall said:


> Exposing CJ. :lauren
> 
> We all do know he sends the best X-Rated reps on the site. :fact


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Con: He went offline. :sadbecky


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Always has Paul Heyman do the talking for him


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Talking shit about my manager. Don't make Bork angry.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beat up my favourite wrestler at SummerSlam 2016 till he bled because he was afraid he would lose if the match continued normally. Coward!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably never had a moment where he found Randy Orton boring. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Needs to develop more cons.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know Nostalgia enough to know that he is a walking con


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Should settle this silly feud with Nostalgia. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wants another time limit draw between the two posters.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't familiar with the films of Mario Bava. :monkey


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm 90% convinced he's just making up names at this point :hmm


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Called me a suck-up. :sadbecky


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

letting the Fictional character vs Fictional character thread die


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that that thread is killing itself by the ridiculous choices of characters the thread regulars push.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Even I think it's ridiculous at this point.

Not a fan of Hikaru Shida... WHO IS WORTHY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Talking about Hikaru Shida WAY too much.

Chill out, Phantom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NEVER.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is gonna make start posting Skippy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted a Peyton pic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's the Shida?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Too much Joshi.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

No such thing as too much Joshi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

There's way too much around this section.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's Hikaru as Tifa:


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

for not telling me about this fun thread earlier:

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-games/518131-hardcore-title-game-34.html


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Linking to threads from 2011. :aryep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't think 2011 was a great year when the GOAT joined the forum. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calls himself the GOAT. That ego. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not the _Sorcerer Supreme_ of the Hikaru Shida thread. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kills threads with his redundant posts. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kills threads when he :lauren people and makes them feel all judged and stuff.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's your Mayu Iwatani shirt? :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buys Wrestling shirts. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I own many dumb t-shirts. I'm wearing a PotP shirt right now. :fact

Hasn't seen PotP. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Lousy dress sense. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You haven't seen my suits, boy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Talking down at me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am not, boy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Calling me a boy at 26 years old. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Definitely a boy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also got the rep I sent Mordy. :armfold 


It would be a pro but you guys are not adventurous enough so you see it as a con.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see it as a thing that exists, not a pro or a con. It's what you're into, so it doesn't bug me. Be yourself, NO! :woo

Flubbed his rep. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants me to be myself as if he's implying I'm living a lie. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Father of all lies.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

At a comic book convention he would be the biggest dork in the building. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not in my badass Doctor Strange costume! The Eye of Agamotto glows! :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has lost a few fancy dress competitions in his time. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't accept that his life is a lie


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

What am I lying about? fpalm 


Has weak comebacks.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having a lovers' tiff with Mordy. :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't miss me. :sadbecky

I'll miss you... :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has started making gay jokes about me and Mordy. :bunk



Edit: getting too emotional.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'LL MISS YOU ALL!!! :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Acting like he's leaving forever. Don't pull a TFW. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has left forever like 3 times already :lauren

He is like the Undertaker with his retirements :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still hasn't gotten far-out rep from me. 


Working on it.

Anna, glad to have you as a regular again. Spider-Man/Doctor Strange hugs.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks me and that girl would make the perfect couple. :lauren 


It's a con because I won't settle down with a person like that. :cool2



Phantom: worst interrupter :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love this goober:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still don't know the top Vampire flicks...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cares. :goaway

1. Horror of Dracula
2. Black Sunday
3. House of Dark Shadows
4. Blacula
5. Brides of Dracula


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Considers Black Sunday a legit vampire movie. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If it walks like a duck...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It walks like a witch flick...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She was supposed to wear fangs!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

But she *didn't*. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What was the film called in the UK?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

False advertising. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're repelled by crosses... WHICH IS SOMETHING THAT WOULD NEVER HAPPEN IN A VAMPIRE MOVIE, RIGHT?! :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Clearly grasping at straws. 

Just accept that your reality has been a lie until now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should be thanking me for exposing the truth. Ingrate. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He don't want none.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mothra/Gigan shipper.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Allowed WWE to steal his idea for Becky's new finisher.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks that's the worst part. They also stole my idea to use Alexa for talk show segments... And turned it into crap!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

...Can't get WWE to steal his ideas for Ruby Riott though :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cold. :sadbecky

(But wait til they hear my latest one!)


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't send enough Anna reps.

MOAR ANNA


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't send me Wasp rep. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ungrateful about the reps I send him. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Him." :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

'Her.' :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"It." :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:rude


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't like tuna on his pizza. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has Tuna on Pizza. What kind of animal are you? :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's abominable, NO!

Didn't dig President Shida's performance. :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a weakling like TFW. Try new things. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:bunk

I'll take TFW's word for it. He's the pizza expert.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never had a Shida avi/sig combo. :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has never had an Anna & Aubrey avi/sig combo. Come on. :armfold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Left. :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

He's still online.......silly man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never posted a Wasp picture. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't post enough Wasp pictures.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Ruby Riot over Becky Lynch.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Prefers Becky Lynch over Asuka.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Asuka over Becky Lynch.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prefers Becky Lynch over Ruby Riott










(I don't have a gif.)

(Becky doesn't deserve a gif.)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers Ruby Riott over Peyton Royce










I do have a gif :grin2:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Peyton Royce over literally everyone else. :eyeroll


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prefers Peyton Royce over Ruby Riott










(Peyton can have one)

Edit: Made me post two.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She still lost that match :shrug


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Missed the opportunity to impress Peyton by spelling it "Wuby Wiott".

Should also be thanking Wuby for carrying his girl's ass to such a good match... :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, it was a 2 women job there, Peyton was at her best in the ring in 2017, there is a reason why both women call it one of their favorite matches during their NXT tenure

Doesn't acknowledge Peyton's in ring skills


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh took it seriously. Doesn't acknowledge my *consistent* acknowledgement of Peyton's skills.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not using THIS as his sig










:homer


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Objectifies Peyton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda hard not to when you look like that, but I actually have praised her performance this past Monday, I liked the little technical wrestling she did with Nikki Cross at the beggining of the match

My latest rep won't change his mind about his sig :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Peyton has in ring skills.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Brags that he got around to enjoying and praising his favourite wrestler's work. Fan of the year. :bunk

Edit: Disrespecting an Australian icon.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't have Australian icon Rhea Ripley in his favorites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Said "Who?" to Rhea Ripley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again, who?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Also disrespecting an Australian icon...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The state of this thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted the same gif twice in a row, just like in my rep page :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Often complains about his rep page. What a whiner. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Always picks on Mordy. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't post in the Name 3 Things thread. We don't bite, promise.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is wrong. 

I posted there like twice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posted twice. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldn't tap her:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Prefers Bella to this:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has the nerve to question my exquisite taste. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still obsessed with the boring "woman"


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know I am only trolling with it. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't accept his obsession :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What day is it?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Today, sir?

Why it's Christmas Day!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, WRESTLING FORUM!!!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hakuna matuna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

no


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

From the day he was born,
He was trouble.
He was the thorn...
...In his mother's side
She tried in vain...
...but he never caused her nothing but shame.
He left home the day she died...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Push Asuka
Turn King Ghidorah
Fire Francoise Hardy


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Follows others opinions too much.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black Cobra said:


> Push Asuka
> Turn King Ghidorah
> Fire Francoise Hardy


Wrong thread buddy

EDIT: Just awful


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Always doubting my heterosexuality.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not talking about this










:homer


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks I didn't know what thread I was in. 

This is clearly the Random Picture thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

GOGO!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't name a con after that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I have nothing for phanny


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bullies my girls


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bullies The Goddess and The Man.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Alexa and Becky are both bullies and deserve to be bullied in kind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to keep the bullying cycle


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a sucker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thine face is not worth sunburning.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Went french


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Il est perverti.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Pretending he knows other languages. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Otnay icenay...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am a pervert


















I wonder why :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dindon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know what that means


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dindon.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Turkey, stupide.

Edit: Super wrong about Black Sunday (among other things).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

C'est un film de vampire.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The French would laugh at his French.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Parlez-vous français?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still loves his dancing skeletons.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't pro dancing skeletons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never used an avi of GOAT Galadriel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't around enough to remind me to post things like I just posted on his wall >


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts crap on people's walls.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

still has no sig


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

doesn't post enough.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Too knowledgeable about WWE games


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Was in a bad mood earlier, Maybe still is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am surrounded by stuffed birds. They are judging me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> I am surrounded by stuffed birds. They are judging me.


rightfully so. are you sure theyre stuffed?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Or eerily still.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know the difference between stuffed birds and real birds


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Brown noses zrc


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ongoing feud with Mr Green.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to think that is a pro and a con. Make your mind up. :armfold


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's a Pro when it has a payoff.

It's a con because it doesn't have one yet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

These stuffed birds are freaking me out.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Seems to enjoy crappy opera.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll set him straight on opera later... but the username is more horror than opera.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably hasn't seen Repo: The Genetic Opera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Completely wrong. Just assume that I've seen every notable horror/cult movie, virus!

Have you seen The Return of Captain Invincible?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants to set me straight. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen Repo. Not as good as Hedwig and the Angry Inch.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too right. And it doesn't have Chris Lee as a singing supervillain like Captain Invincible.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Current avatar. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's his fault I'm this hung over.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Silly enough to get drunk.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Judges.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Changed his familiar username to french mumbo jumbo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oui.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

His whole life is mumbo jumbo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oui.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am creepy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibly creepy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Too many failed gimmicks.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. One cohesive gimmick and I think it's been successful.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Measures success on a wrestling forum. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have achieved real success; why not go for Wrestling Forum success?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bragging about his success in life to us, a bunch of losers :sadbecky


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Lack of love for Billie Kay in their avatar.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants Mordy to make his avatar even worse :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Has a bit of OCD. But is that really a con? :hmm


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Of course not. I have no cons, so this thread is now officially closed. Thanks for playing everyone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has no cons. :sadbecky


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> You know what? Push Mayu and turn Manami. THAT'S how high I am on Mayu!


:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mayu was a hikikomori who became a queen! You show some damn respect!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he has no cons :heston

Just to start: Likes Io Shirai

EDIT: Ghoul ninja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got ninja'd by the gospel of Mayu Iwatani.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a better ninja than a magician


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That is disrespectful, boy.

Fustigate him, Cobra.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You're the magician, make him disappear.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

French food is his power source now not magic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's much too vulgar a display of power, Cobra.

Styles:

Allez-vous en!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably didn't enjoyed the IIconics video I posted :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

La Guêpe > lui


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Me not understand


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted Maki Itoh and now is gonna use a gif of her to get back at me for complaining


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Predictable, only used a different joshi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

only has Asuka on his fav list that i like


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doesn't have anybody I like on his favourites list.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes those I didn't care about besides Victoria.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Never could I.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm glad.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I doubt it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doubts Ann Thrax.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

A con is Mothra not having the proper song in the new movie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The film needed more fairies.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I spotted a pair of twins, so maybe they'll explore that more in a future film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Possibly... but I want the song!

R.I.P. Emi and Yumi Ito. :sadbecky

P.S. I was the obnoxious bastard pointing out the references during the film. The Girl was not pleased.

She's going out of town again. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I would go out of town too. :lmao


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No one would blame you. I think it's technically legal to murder the Phantom.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of Margaret Qualley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forced me to use Google. my hated enemy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unconcerned with spoiler etiquette.

Probably doesn't courtesy-flush either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates is the killer and has assumed his dead mother's personality.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If you wanna make a heart thread go and fucking make one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What about a Blondie thread?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Same thing... But Debbie <3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

I absolutely would keep you hanging on the telephone. When I put people on hold you spin me round plays.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red eye shadow! Green mascara!
Yuck! He's too much!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not writting letters to WWE complaining about the IIconics booking


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Nor should anybody.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are those goobers still champions?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Longest reigning, DEFENDING Womens tag team champions... and get more tv time than your favorites


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yes. By losing to Nikki Cross and then getting battered by Alexa fucking Bliss :lmao

Everyone knows worded letters to the E get put straight in the bin, with the rest of the trash. Like the womens tag belts in a year or 2.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oooh! Nikki won a thing! Far out!


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The con is Alexa Bliss being her partner.
The pro is it gives Cross some screen time. Which is more than Logan, Ruby, Lana, Mickie, Ember and Tamina have had.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sarah teaming up with Tamina and jobbing to Dana and Nattie on Main Event :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Everybody knows Nia was the only reason Tamina was hanging around on Raw. She's been jobbing for a decade so don't really see your point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I said it more for Sarah than for Tamina, also that team is just as random as it gets. Also I guess Tamina turned heel again, since she basically turned babyface on RAW last week when she hugged with Naomi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

There was no face turn to begin with. Tbh Logan is fine until Nia gets back next year. Least its an upgrade from Alicia. Tamina is pretty much notorious for tag teaming with every single woman not doing anything. She's teamed with Dana, Alicia, Cross, Logan, Lana, Nia, Naomi, Sasha, Natalya, Summer, Emma (that's just off the top of my head the last couple years).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mothra... just the worst. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't disrespect the Queen of the Monsters!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mothra is always trying to spoil Ghidorah's fun, she is nothing more than a killjoy.

An enabler of fun-murderers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't been offered as a sacrifice to mighty Mothra. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not counting down the days for the Tifa and Yuffie (maybe?) reveal this Monday. Hell hasn't even seen the latest Death Stranding trailer.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking about videogames you can play without quarters. :bunk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Plays games with quarters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Commitment to gender ambiguity can make this often pronoun-reliant game needlessly challenging.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Angry Moth Noises*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Obsessed with moths


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No respect for lepidoptera. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has sided with the French for some reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used that as a pro once... :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It's a con because I don't know the reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sans raison particulière.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ohhk.

Too cryptic sometimes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

And dark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Picked Kenny Omega over the G.O.A.T. Shawn Michaels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I stand by that.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Too firm for his own good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

emerald-fire said:


> Picked Kenny Omega over the G.O.A.T. Shawn Michaels







>>>>> HBKs career.

AJ Styles fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted the best Okada/Omega match (the first one)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know that the first match isn't on Youtube.....and the 3'rd one is actually the best. The 3'rd match is a perfect pro wrestling match. The pace is quick and far superior to the hour long ones that have far too much dead air. Don't believe the first one is the best just because you heard it from Dave, his opinion is not law. There is no reason a match needs to be an hour.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dave actually prefers 4 and 2 over the first one, he was complaining when the WON awards came out and 1 won MOTY over the second one. I actually prefer I because it was the first one and I didn't know what to expect, by the time 3 and 4 came I actually was able to predict most moves befoe they happened. Besides the japanese commentary team was GOAT during the first one, they were marking out like crazy. Omega/Okada I is the match I have seen the most and my favorite match of all time :shrug

Doesn't know that Omega/Okada I is on Dailymotion and he can post the link here


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Knows Dave almost as well as Peyton Royce. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordyphobic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Midcard champion :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Jobber Tag titles. Career highlight! :cheer


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Title win on the Mania main card, when will your faves?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Will love it when *Becky Lynch* beats the IIconics for those titles by herself and become Becky 3 Belts! :mark

2 minute squash, no longer. :quite


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't want Asuka to squash everyone in the company and become Asuka All Belts.

:bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't accept that Asuka's is yesterday's news.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't accept that the Squad never was news


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tried to bury himself by calling himself the worst poster on this site even if he was joking.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is easily baited by posters.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is wrong I rarely ever get baited unless I find it amusing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I was lying when I posted that I consider myself the worst poster :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Really did bury himself.....


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lives in Hobbiton.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am the worst poster roud


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I bring up a nameless Peyton-obsessed poster and he just assumes it's him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanted to red rep me because of something I said about the Squad... I can't even remember what I said :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the reason why TFW and CJ always take breaks from the forum now. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that I am the cause of that :nah2

It is you and your awful reps. Poor TFW got scarred and CJ can see them since he is a mod and probably thought "I am done modding this shit"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is mean to precious Sally Hawkins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't bought an IIconics t-shirt but has bought Kairi Sane coins and Asuka masks :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And a Kairi hat.

Doesn't post in the Hikaru Shida thread. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I would post in the Hikaru Shida thread, but I probably would post my pervy stuff, do you want that?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure. Go nuts.

Would not want to see Sally Hawkins as the Wasp. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasp has to be hot, despite being a jobber :shrug


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Speaks bad of my hot reps.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never reps me movie monsters or The Wasp. :sadbecky

Also, he abandoned us. :sadbecky

We miss ya, buddy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Misses Nostalgia :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Misses me but won't admit it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has only given 2 likes in almost a decade of being in the forums.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see no Yuffie.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks Dolorian has any cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian's toady.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Complains about seeing no Yuffie, has no Yuffie himself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Trying to hypnotize people again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mary - easily distracted by shiny things.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't bought all the Riott Squad t-shirts in stock to show WWE that he wants them back together


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize after Table For 3 I have full confidence they will be back together and clearly so do they - in all likelihood it was probably just because of Ruby's surgery. 

The considerably better booked The Bar broke up in the same manner but to barely any reaction in comparison.

...Also that requires money. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ignored me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trigon:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spamming old Godzilla gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Spamming old Godzilla gifs


:bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not spamming IIconics stuff


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Too much IIconics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough joshi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

There is too much Joshi as it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STARDOM >>>>>>> WWE


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

WWE>Everything else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not enough Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Listening to Mordy. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucks up to all. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in a jolly mood. Only love.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has no one to suck up to, even in real life

EDIT; Posted Mandy and Sonya instead of more IIconics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Biggest suck up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably needs more Nektar in his life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uses sigs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hasn't explained why sigs are bad


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't have cons to this date, That's broken man.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is okay with AJ's chest hair... :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't posts Ginger Snaps gifs...


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Likes nerdy games


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only cares about the Summer Rae posts and not the much superior Peyton posts :bunk

EDIT: Ninja'd me


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Likes the cringeconics


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bad at wordplay...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One morning, I shot an elephant in my pajamas. How he got in my pajamas, I don't know.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wouldn't have that problem if they slept nude.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't changed a thing for me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making bad jokes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

On the other hand, you have different fingers


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If at first you don't succeed, you shouldn't juggle chainsaws.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New page.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting nonsense again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Micucci is nonsense.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hasn't destroyed Mordy yet considering the amount of times he's disrespected Kate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Revenge is like a flower: it needs time to blossom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Take your time :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy will definitely pay. :fact


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Supporting poor Mordy's impending doom...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

So horrible that he managed to kill the pros thread. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not posting here often


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks I should prefer Peyton over Summer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You should, not only she is hotter, she is also more talented.

Has stopped posting in the RAW/SD live threads :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't watch the Riott Squad's Ride Along episode even though I told him it's the best one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I've watched bits of it, but Liv is so annoying that I couldn't watch more. I did watched the Table for 3 with the Squad though :shrug

Hasn't watched the new IIconics commercial in the Peyton fan thread


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Desperate to get others to post in the Peyton fan thread. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't rated Rhea Ripley in her rating thread yet :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Overrated her a bit. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Getting cat hair all over that nice championship belt :goaway


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Poisonous Cobra?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not anymore :monkey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Changed name. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't have the ability to change his username. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Excuse me for getting it right the first time...

Thinks I'd change my awesome name. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

His cat stole the former IC title.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a third eye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is leaving and blaming me for that


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is the reason why I'm leaving.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't left, which makes him a liar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No Lydia. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Angry Mothra Noises*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still butthurt over Mothra. 










_"Bwhahahaha!!!"_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wake me when they make a Rebirth of Ghidorah trilogy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh thinks I'd consent to such overexposure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fan of a monster who couldn't book The Peanuts. :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bit of a drama queen. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right. 

Not dramatic enough.

I'm a Joan Crawford, he's a Ben Stein.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prejudiced against wire hangers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wrestling Forum doesn't have an IC title.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jungle Boy doesn't have a bed; he sleeps in a cupboard.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Box office poison!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Le Fantôme de l'Opéra said:


> Jungle Boy doesn't have a bed; he sleeps in a cupboard.


that's why he did an interview in a hotel room xD


Lord Trigon, not much to fuck with tbf.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't even know we had an IC title. :goaway


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

why would I? It's midcard at best.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Does not respect the work rate champion or his showstealing performances enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bragging about his unknown performances


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They all happened in Rio with Pat Patterson.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should've seen our 3 hour Iron Man match. Meltzer gave it 9 8/10 stars.

I won of course.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lying through his teeth


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

No they really happened. Vinnie Mac said so.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Believes in Vinnie Mac


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

is incorrect.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'd give him a title shot but you know...

Flippy shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spot monkey :hmm


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Can't cut a promo. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Lord Trigon:

Look/Presence: 6/10
In Ring Ability: 7.5/10
Charisma: 3/10
Mic Skills: 5/10

Totally over pushed :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed his username and I didn't recognize his jobber ass at first :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks he is weirder than weird itself.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I challenged him to a ladder match to unify our IC titles but his lazy ass won't bump so now it's a blindfold match which should be _thrilling_...



Purgatory said:


> Lord Trigon:
> 
> Look/Presence: 6/10
> In Ring Ability: 7.5/10
> ...


Bah! Away with you, I am the total package! :brock


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Overrates himself


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overrates the person in his avatar


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is still without a sig


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Supports The Queen so it is impossible for him to have con.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> I challenged him to a ladder match to unify our IC titles but his lazy ass won't bump so now it's a blindfold match which should be _thrilling_...
> 
> 
> 
> Bah! Away with you, I am the total package! :brock


Sorry I lost my smile along the way:hbk2

@Emerald

Won't develop any cons.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Backstage politician.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp isn't in his favorites. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks he mentioned me in his farewell post...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh... he's right. Sorry.

TBF it was mostly bupkis.

If I ever retire again, I'll include you. Promise.

EDIT: You are now mentioned in it. When future generations read my meaningless farewell post, they will see your glorious name.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Needs to stop leaving the forum.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never!










P.S. Bye forever.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lord Trigon isn't in his favourites. :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Egomaniac :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't gotten used to his new username yet. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hasn't told @Purgatory how to turn off visitor messages :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never started a Leanna Decker appreciation thread...:lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a member of the GAWA :lauren



Dolorian said:


> Never started a Leanna Decker appreciation thread...:lauren


Might have to rectify that.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Creeped on my profile


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Curtain Jerker.

Edit: Weekend Show Purgatory.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to post Ginger Snaps gifs...




CJ said:


> Might have to rectify that.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nag, nag, nag...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Made me feel lazy & ashamed of myself :gameover



Purgatory said:


> Creeped on my profile


 @Nostalgia made me. 



Dolorian said:


>


https://giant.gfycat.com/BeneficialIlliterateCowbird.webm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves to get my attention. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Likes things I don't like :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't updated his Smilies album in two years.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasted his time making a Stacy megathread, when he should've been making a Mickie megathread instead :benson


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a life, therefore isn't a regular anymore :hmm


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't look after his teeth well.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seemingly lost his feud with Mords.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I should be online more often arguing with Mordy when I've got better things to do. :lauren


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Actually thinks he has better things to do than argue on a wrestling forum.

:heston


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Apparently pulled a TFW and left a bit ago. :sadbecky


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Pretends I don't exist :Vince2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks I don't appreciate him.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not enough of him to go around. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Saying too many nice things to think of a con. :side:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Retires more often than I.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Stopped being a regular :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Reps have raised the bar to insurmountable heights. :anna


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably still watches WWE. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably still watches GLOW. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Quits this forum more often than the WWE fans who said they are gonna quit WWE, but just like them, keeps coming back :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Brings up things I'd rather forget. :side:

Just a bad night is all. Ignore me if I get like that, honestly. I need to stop logging on here when I feel like crap.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Con thief.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't watch GLOW for Alison Brie.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't watch GLOW for Little Egypt.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lives with big Australian Spooders.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't around nearly enough <3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't noticed the irony on that post :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thinks Peyton is the hottest Aussie. Margot says hi.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is just not the hottest aussie, she is the hottest woman out there :fact

Peyton>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anna


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I've seen hotter Aussie women in Ralph mags than Peyton.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not gone ALL IN with their profile customization.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers a video game chick avi over a TAY avi :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mentions a certain Aussie wrestler far too much.

I know you love Toni Storm, but you don't have to go on about it so much. 8*D


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is only encouraging him to love Peyton even more.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thread killer. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably still thinks that the Riott Squad Ride Along episode was the best despite that there are now 2 IIconics Ride Along episodes


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Doesn't realise how awesome he is!
Love your WoW threads bro!


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Doesn't have a signature (or it's not loading for me  )


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Does have a signature

:beckylol


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

:beckywhat

Doesn't have a usertitle


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Has allowed the fictional character vs fictional character thread to die out


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

No avatar :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Stuck in limbo.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sig glorifies heel behaviour. 

Unconscionable. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sig hasn't changed in months


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks Liv Morgan is annoying.

IIconics fan thinks Liv Morgan is annoying.

:lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Didn't know Storm was 52.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't know I was merely observing Hollywood's no-aging-allowed laws for the fairer sex.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Has yet to produce any paperwork that he is an actual Lord.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Calling me a liar. Doesn't know I'm a babyface now. 0


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics are annoying in a funny way

Liv is annoying in a "Shut the fuck up and get the fuck out of here" kind of way

Doesn't post in any of the IIconics threads :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still talking about his geeks.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't realized that the stuff under my username is not a lie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

an Apt usertitle.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Great show with traumatic ending avatar. :cry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kills threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loves to point out our follies.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Used the word follies.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posted that shit 4 days ago, where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making fun of my local sports team (they do suck though)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a sucky sports team. 

Among other things. :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has an injury prone favorite


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a suckiness prone favorite :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a favorite who gets no reaction despite how good she is


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

_Still_ hasn't expressed any sympathy for me over my title loss. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Insulted my local sports team! :O


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Betrayed Robin...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin lives in the hearts and minds of us all.










Doesn't care about Mysterio, Robin's greatest foe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Robin IS Mysterio...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:O It all makes sense now!










Doesn't have fan art of Robin as Mysterio. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't respect Nolan's Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted something that has nothing to do with Robin as Mysterio. :shame


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Got me curious enough to look up Nightmare Castle.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Was mad at me because I said that Nattie has more charisma than Sarah Logan (she has btw)


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Loves Peyton too much

Hmm, nah, she can't be loved enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She most certainly can.


That's your con.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rip his eyes out because of my post like if it was bad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's my Robin from Stranger Things and/or Marvel's Mysterio rep, boy?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to spread rep so I can rep him :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DO IT FOR OLIVIA!!! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Betrayed Robin


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't have a boss Chelsea Wolfe avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just demanded Robin nonsense!

No Robin from Stranger Things... ever. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that there s a limit on how much can one love Peyton... :bunk

Tell me: Is there a limit on how much you can love Asuka and Dr Strange?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No. Because they're not terrible.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Implies that Peyton is terrible :vincefu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MORDY:










PHANTOM:

Ninja'd me with not Hikaru Shida :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin approves.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Used Olivia to try to convince me to rep him Robin :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't interacted with me in awhile.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Missed you, too.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Couldn't fire his Joshi faves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I know what he's talking about.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't come to make me soup since I am about to get sick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Have ice cream instead.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a sore throat and he offers me something to make it worse :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not posting blonde PEY at every chance he gets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mods asked me not to do that, at least not very often

Doesn't visit the Peyton thread often where there are tons of blonde PEY material


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wasn't kind enough to put his Peyton pics in spoiler tags this time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I only put Peyton pics in spoiler tags when I post more than 10, because I consider that spam, less than 10 is a blessing for the eyes :lol

Doesn't post in the Kairi thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming Robin


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't post in the Hikaru Shida and Hana Kimura threads :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?

Probably is not gonna love his rep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know what would be totally boss? A Kairi/Robin tag team. :yes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Made me spread rep, now should check his


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm scared.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Why? I didn't put Peyton spam in your reps

Or did I? :hmmm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Keeps posting hot pics of Peyton too damn hot!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lycanthrope-free favourites. :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is right about my local sports team....kind of.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't joined the Church of Robin from Stranger Things. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't have a clear definite pick on who should play Clea.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#RobinforClea

Not posting enough Robin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok here is some Robin...










Didn't know Robin = Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

#HanaforClea


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is a in-between state or limbo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not asking me to spam this thread with Peyton pics


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spam with Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asking me to spam with something unworthy of my time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks simply posting a gif counts as a con.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't visited the PEY thread :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Visits the Peyton thread... to talk about Asuka and Kairi :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Talks about PEY without posting PEY


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asking me to open Pandora's box



Spoiler: Pandora's Box


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is not talking about an ordinary box.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't stop Mordy from opening Pandora's Box. Therefore allowing him to spread his awful P-virus in this thread.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Entity Purgatory has no cons because "cons" are purged in Purgatory.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Peyton is a virus when she is the cure

EDIT: Dare to ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No one ever says that I don't have any cons. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, you don't have Peyton in your favorites, that's a big con right there :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one is Peyton?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't know which one is Peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is she the one who does MMA and puts her hair up?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is the hot and talented one, kinda like Kairi in the Kabuki Warriors :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So... she does put her hair up and square up?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that...

Robin = Mysterio = Asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is comparing Peyton to that charisma black hole known as Sonya Deville :bunk

EDIT: Opened Pandora's box


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:O

Has uncovered the truth!










Morey:


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Has a French username?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not the Dread Dormammu. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Likes Max Moon for some reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BECAUSE HE'S OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!

I'm not sorry.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't have Robin among his favorites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Which one? Jason Todd, Dick Grayson, Damien Wayne, Tim Drake or Stephanie Brown?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is being unreasonable with his love for Max Moon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Bliss is the most beautiful woman in the roster :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Talented Mords Talented.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forgetting about :asuka and Kairi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

They are not on Alexa's level but they are surely up there somewhere.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believes that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes fun of StylesClash (even though he is right, Alexa is not more talented than Kairi and Asuka, Peyton is)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the perfection that is Gael's theme...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct. It's not from an early '90s Capcom game.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Gael is timeless...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Plays games that don't require quarters.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that every game requires quarters by virtue of the fact that you have to pay for them...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knew what I meant. And their hair is probably messy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't know Asuka could be Clea by being Robin...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tampered with perfection.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fears Dark Robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Won't shut up about Peyton Royce.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a gif signature... a privilege never extended to myself due to rampant classism infecting WrestlingForum. 

Let it be known that when we finally take the square, this Fat Cat's head will be the first on a pike. To victory!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silence, commoner.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Clearly an Andrew Lloyd Webber fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is irrelevant


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not around to be my online punching bag


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Store-brand Phantom.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't qualify for a megaverse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize how excessive that would be.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't respect the power of TOAA.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alexa over Rhea, man...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Believes Australian genes are superior to American ones. Which is true but you're _not supposed to say it!_


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What!?

Aussie Swimsuit models>>>American Models


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Replaced Ruby in his sig with bad comedy.

EDIT:

Ninja'd me


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't grasp the multi-dimensional subtleties of Irish humour.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has dingus-like opinions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't congratulated me for getting a new phone :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Expects me to keep up with his dingus life.

Congratulations. :anna


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Constantly changes his name


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Doesn't have a sig.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Falsely assumes we'll eventually get to see the "real Liv".


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: It's a Secret


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likes that horrible character from Stranger Things more than Asuka now. Ughh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Iconic character from Stranger Things.


Wait a week.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone said...IICONIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I knew I would regret using that word...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That word is like a summoning spell for me


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Repug.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Insulting me with Aussie slang


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will laugh at all the Asuka fans when she isn't used at SummerSlam. Again.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> *Iconic character from Stranger Things.
> 
> 
> Wait a week.


So you're admitting it. You've betrayed the cause. 

You won't be over this shitty character in a week. You never get over anything.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Upset level 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know what that means.

Is a WWE shill who only likes wrestlers based on Vince McMahons opinions of who should be pushed.



> Favorite Wrestler(s)?
> AJ Styles,Seth Rollins,Alexa Bliss,Becky lynch,Shawn Michaels,The Rock,Edge,CM Punk,Chris Jericho.


I mean look at that list. You just know this guy thinks Asuka, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe have no talent and deserved to be buried under the Earth. "Pro WWE". I'll never understand how they still have diehard fans who defend their "sophisticated product".


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is wrong on so many ridiculous levels lol.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks Asuka, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens and Samoa Joe have no talent and deserved to be buried under the Earth from what I hear. 

:bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Actually believes that.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs to give Asuka, Bray, KO and Joe another chance. They aren't _that_ bad.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I've given Asuka and Joe plenty of chances and still do, Bray was boring me to tears until he was repackaged as The Fiend, Owens I'm neutral on.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What a surprise, the pushed version of Bray he likes and the jobbed out version he doesn't. :lol

I love the wording of "I've given Asuka and Joe chances". Meaning, of course, I've given Vince chances to push them and become fans of them, but they keep dropping the ball because they have no talent. 

Owens, as the most pushed of the four, but not a main eventer, "neutral". :eyeroll

This is what I'm talking about. If they got a new showrunner who didn't believe in Bliss or Styles and dropped them from programming, you'd think it was their fault as performers and jump off the bandwagon.

_________

Doesn't know that cult leader Bray is a MUCH better character than "The Fiend"/Mr. Rogers hybrid.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Prejudiced against the pushed. :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't share the same mindset as Vince never have I'm just lucky he likes most of who I like so they get pushed, I won't argue with that.

I think plenty of non pushed superstars are talented I just don't whine and complain when things don't go my way, Bray sucked before and now he's interesting for a change which is a first since like 2015.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I think plenty of non pushed superstars are talented


You don't CARE about them, though, and that's what I'm talking about.



> I just don't whine and complain when things don't go my way


Because everything ALWAYS goes your way. Look at your list. Everybody on that fucking list is a MULTIPLE time world champion. You don't know what it's like to want people pushed that Vince is completely against, and no matter what they do, no matter how over they get, nothing is ever good enough, because he's already made up his mind. He's not running a business that takes the fans into account, he's running his own personal playpen. 

I don't have a fucking thing to be happy about and you're talking about "I don't whine when things don't go my way". Well, try being a fan of some talent and you'll start doing it pretty fucking fast, believe me.

"Bray sucked before and now he's interesting" :lmao No he's not. This Mr. Rogers character is dog shit and The Fiend has no characterization whatsoever. He's walking around in a mask that's a botched version of Jokers New 52 look, it looks HORRIBLE, plus he's wearing goofy striped purple pants and people are supposed to take him seriously. The cult leader version of Bray Wyatt was the most unique, layered character the WWE ever came up with, and Vince ruined it and reduced him to a rambling jobber who couldn't win a feud. He drove the character so far into the ground he had to come back as this garbage to be "rehabilitated". This character would've downgraded virtually anybody else but he's the most over man in the company with this utter crap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paragraphs. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Betrayal.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is wrong. I still support Kairi Sane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you'll turn on the one with charisma and support the garbage. Typical you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Understands me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just explain to me why you like this shitty character more than Asuka. Nobody has ever replaced Asuka for you, and then all of a sudden, this character who's utterly lame in every facet imaginable comes along in one season of a mediocre to bad show and now you're willing to toss aside your supposedly favourite wrestler. Just give me the reason, I'll accept it and move on.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because I knew it would bug you.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice attempt to dodge the question, but you can't just decide to have an opinion because it annoys someone else, it's not a voluntary reaction. Give me the actual reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, that's it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So bad taste for no discernable reason, as usual.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well since I find this amusing enough I actually do care for buried talent like EC3 And look what's happened to him. 

It's not that I don't care for underutilized performers it's just that I don't get that vocal when I have talent receiving justified opportunities on the flip side.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm surprised it took this long.

Well, if I have to be the only real fan, dying on that hill, so be it.



> It's not that I don't care for underutilized performers it's just that I don't get that vocal when I have talent receiving justified opportunities on the flip side.


Well, I don't have anyone I like getting opportunities, so.....unkout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I betrayed Asuka for Robin. :nah


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm surprised it took this long.
> 
> Well, if I have to be the only real fan, dying on that hill, so be it.
> 
> ...


C'mon now I can't spend all my time on here lol.

I'm surprised you mentioned Punk but not in a good light, Were you not a fan of his?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because you have. Your profile outright says she's your only favourite, meaning Asuka, Doctor Strange, all that horror crap, have become secondary favourites at best. Not only that, you don't talk about anyone or anything else. You've moved on, and.....whatever. I'm not that bothered by it. It's annoying to see less support for someone who needs it more than anyone else, but I'm not that bothered by it. It doesn't affect my own fandom.



> I'm surprised you mentioned Punk but not in a good light, Were you not a fan of his?


Of course I am.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking about inferior wrestlers. :asuka

Edit:

I change my favorites about 80 times a week; this is the first time I excluded Asuka.

TBH the Robin high is starting to die down. Probably has a few days left.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nevertheless, exclusion is exclusion. You're admitting that you think Robin > Asuka. Even if Asuka is your favourite wrestler, you're still picking something else over her, which has never happened before. 

You keep saying this nonsense is going to die down, but nothing ever dies down with you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're a weird person. Never change.

You're the reason why "only" was added.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has disappointed a fellow Asuka fan, Naughty Phantom!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mom and dad are fighting, dear. Go watch TV.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> You're a weird person. Never change.
> 
> You're the reason why "only" was added.


"Only" doesn't change the sentiment that only one person was worth being there.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry Mom I didn't want to stay up but I heard you panting in the bedroom when you were making too much noise.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. That's what that means.










EDIT:

Go to your room.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

But I don't wanna!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not being sarcastic, but if you're so insistent that I'm wrong, then say Asuka is better than Robin and we can end this. If you won't admit to that and just dodge the question, then I take it as an admission of the opposite.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was. All of this was. Sincerity is hard to discern online, but if you truly care... yes, I prefer Asuka to a month-young TV character.

Asuka is better than my obsession of this month.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Might as well tell us his obsession with Days of our lives.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Give me more credit than that!

I'm a Dark Shadows gal!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still wants me to believe he's a woman sigh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I've been convinced he's "transitioning"  for a while.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I was. All of this was. Sincerity is hard to discern online, but if you truly care... yes, I prefer Asuka to a month-young TV character.
> 
> Asuka is better than my obsession of this month.


And with that, now I can finally do what I really want to do, which is go play Assassins Creed: Odyssey and finally level up to 50.

Happy motherfucking Asuka day.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's not convincing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks we should all know about the old irrelevant women he likes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still hasn't justified liking stuff that I don't.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never mentioned Barbara Feldon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't used an IIconics sig/avi again :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't likes The Bex.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Encourages me. Never do that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's a con

EDIT: Regretted using the word Iconic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still do, too.

Mean to poor zrc.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Changes faves like their avatar changes clothes


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still a part of the no sig club


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't shut up about Kate Micucci.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Old people's gifs. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Terrible favourites.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hasn't given up on ol' what's-her-face yet. 

She needs to get with the times, go pirate too like her better half. 

Put an eye patch on the Kabooky mask. :quite


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Still doing his awful comedy routine.

:goaway

P.S. It's a Noh mask not Kabuki.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No cons whatsoever :becky2


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucking up to the above poster. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks being nice is sucking up :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Could've tried harder. Tyrion doesn't even know a Kaboogie mask when he sees one.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Mentioned Tyrion


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Couldn't think of a good username


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHO WANTS ROBIN FROM STRANGER THINGS POSTS??!!?!!!!??!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just you


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not starting a rebellion to get PEY on the show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have, it doesn't work :sadbecky

Isn't joining me in the rebellion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOOD ENOUGH! :mark


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Irregular in his appearances


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post this gif:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Posted that GIF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:O

About to get Robin from Stranger Things rep! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fulfilled her dark purpose.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not up at 4am after a hell night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We'll see about that...

Was left out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New page; won't let things die.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to post Robin as Mysterio.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where's the image, D? WHERE IS IT?!

Also,


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Repped me with THAT :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnnn right.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Also repped me that. :bored


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not joining the revolution because his fave match was also nixed when they nixed the IIconics match


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Listens to Nickelshit!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't mind posting odd photos of himself on WF


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin or Kate Micucci or other?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posts more weird women on WF than I ever did


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is that a vote for Micucci?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

There was no option to vote for Hana.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not raising hell over how they are handling Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talk me out of buying a $300 Robin Funko POP, please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is not a Robin as Mysterio Funko POP, no buy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too right.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Excessively long username. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Talk me out of buying a $300 Robin Funko POP, please.


It's *THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS*.

It depends how rare it is, though. If it's a collectors item, you may want to get it, maybe for a keepsake and for bragging rights of having it, or maybe to sell it later at a higher profit (as if you would do that), but if it's going into mass production, which I assume it is, then don't bother and wait until it's 20 bucks at the local Gamestop.

Or just look at the picture because that's all Funko Pops are good for anyway, staring at them. You're not even supposed to open them. My Asuka figure has never been opened and never will be, I just look at it when I pass by.










This is the one I was able to get my hands on, btw. There's a few different ones.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't buy the Mattel Asuka elite.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Prefers Alexa to Tenille (presumably?)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably full of cons, but what's the point of listing them? 

Will they change their ways? 

Will any of you? 

What's the point of anything?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is he the Winona Ryder guy?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's *THREE HUNDRED DOLLARS*.
> 
> It depends how rare it is, though. If it's a collectors item, you may want to get it, maybe for a keepsake and for bragging rights of having it, or maybe to sell it later at a higher profit (as if you would do that), but if it's going into mass production, which I assume it is, then don't bother and wait until it's 20 bucks at the local Gamestop.
> 
> ...


I'm a responsible adult; I bought a Baron Mordo costume instead.

P.S. I own the unmasked Asuka.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks he can replace MEW with Robin...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't made one single comment in the PEY thread despite loving her blonde look :sadbecky


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is nice enough that I can't really think of anything bad to say, which is therefore a negative I can use at least :cry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not one of the regulars.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No longer one of the regulars


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not rioting over how the IIconics are treated


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is not able to be driven in our current timeline by normal humans. Who are you, futuristic car-man? :hmm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to pick between MEW and Robin. :sadbecky










Beatles:

Allowed Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (1978) to happen. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that even Robin would pick MEW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dares to speak for Robin. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never leaves the Catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a weird little Vincent Price shrine.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will not buy the Robin Funko POP


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trying to convince me to buy the Robin POP like...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted in that dreadful 'who is the worst poster...' thread :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Changed Kota for Asuka :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Complaining about me upgrading my avatar and sig significantly.

You should try it sometime.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks my sig/avi can be upgraded... :heston

It can't, unless you want sexy pics










































I was planning to use some of those when Peyton lose her title >


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Won't use any of the upgrades I posted on his wall.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Wants me to pick between MEW and Robin. :sadbecky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heston Believe me, they were sorry for it.

Besides, The Rutles happened that same year :lenny


Modecay:

Those pics have too much clothing :homer3

Edit: 

Purgatory: Posted as I posted. :ha


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Encouraging my obsession and perverted ways


















































Happy now?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mordecay said:


> Encouraging my obsession and perverted ways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con: they're just pics and not real :cry


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Lord Trigon said:


>


Your Cat is mean to my sports team


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Another Humanoid who doesn't appreciate my groundbreaking heel work. 

Your hometown smells! :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still doesn't have the best aussie in WWE in his sig/avi, like me, despite being aussie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No updated avatar.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Did not take the opportunity to correct Mordy's fictitious statement in that his avatar _does not_, in fact, contain Buddy Murphy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who? That name sounds familiar, but I haven't seen him in a while, does he still wrestle? I thought he retired, like Sarah Logan :grin2:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

*Repug.*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't want Joyce to go out with Robin. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

100% wrong. Joyce deserves to be happy after everything that's happened to her, she should go for it!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called me a repug for telling the truth


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Repug.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What is a repug may i ask?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ah so a retarded pug is what Mordy is being called these days?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not an IIconic Pug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sensed some doubt when it comes to him appreciating Lana...hmmmm.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not supporting Lizabeth Scott.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has an older school taste.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably one of the many people that has changed their names so I don't know who anybody is anymore. :sadbecky

I feel ancient enough as it is.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just look at the profile, old man. It'll tell you the last username they had.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I've had three usernames thus far and they relate to AJ or Alexa so it shouldn't be that hard to figure who it is✌


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

alexa styles


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't use an avatar.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Had to check his profile to find out who he was









Hi StylesBliss, good to see you. Now I remember.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Another one of the copious swarm of Bliss fans that are plaguing the forum :side:

Edit - ninja'd.

Um, he has 4 walls.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is being unreasonably cruel to my more level headed Blissfit fanboying?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Fanboy username


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fanboy avatar.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

More of a fanboy with his Anna love. :armfold


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still using the same avi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Has not joined the Hootforce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't used the Peyton pics


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Still using the same avi


Same to you. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I made a promise to keep that until my girls lose the titles since I probably won't be able to use something like this again, they still haven't lost the titles:shrug

Wants me to break my promise


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't post in Green anymore :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has forgotten that I only use green in the Name 3 things thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too weird... or not weird enough. Hard to tell, really.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, you are the authority in weirdness, if anyone should know is you

Hasn't made a decision about my weirdness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now, that is weird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats messed up


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

La tragasables :lmao

We uses to joke with that in highschool

Missed the opportunity to talk with TFW


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I was going for something lewd.

I just like sword swallowers.

I can eat fire and hammer nails up my nose, but I don't swallow swords.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Allowed Asuka to be defeated tonight.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignored and reported.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Allowed Asuka to be defeated tonight.


This is seriously not the time for jokes. This is not funny. 

I swear, if I said what I want to say, I'd be banned. There'd be a lot of flaming.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom: Do what you will, where were your bargaining powers then?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No cons



Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is seriously not the time for jokes. This is not funny.
> 
> I swear, if I said what I want to say, I'd be banned.


In that case, can you say what you want to say?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Only if it gets you banned with me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not physically here to give me a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is falling for his trap.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Happy Bliss won that match. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably wanted Mandy and Sonya to win despite being botch machines the entire match


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watching Bliss pin Kairi did not give him a series of heart attacks.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not seeing a doctor about his heart condition.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks I need to see a doc--GAH!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My heart has already broken by the time Alexa pinned Kairi, I could have had several heart attacks and I wasn't going to be able to feel them :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not raising hell over blonde PEY losing the title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am, but I know that it wouldn't make any difference since I am mostly alone, so that's why I am not trying that hard

Isn't joining me in doing that


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cares about Vince's imaginary brass rings changing hands.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't post much


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

50/50 on Robin, television's greatest character. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Robin is the best character on tv when he only became interesting after he became Nightwing. 



Spoiler



8*D8*D8*D8*D8*D


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There are only two Robins:










and


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton counts as a tv character :shrug

Made a bad joke

EDIT: Just the worst ninja


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

never did discover that log out button.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That is true, Asuka is technically a tv character, so there's your real answer. I remember bringing that up ages ago.

BTW, Dick Grayson is better as Robin than he is as Nightwing, just so that's clear.

Probably doesn't realize that the irony of the IIconics name is that there's nothing iconic about them whatsoever.

EDIT - Actually, you definitely do.

Doesn't have capital letters in his username.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not sure if he's talking about Mordy or was ninja'd.

Tyrion:

Ninja.

Also, only Burt Ward matters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will probably be watching the CW crossover solely because Burt Ward is on it.

I, on the other hand am watching for the correct reason, Kevin Conroy. First CW superhero crap I've watched since the Flash S4 finale.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You better believe it, buddy!










Not part of my weird Robin from Stranger Things cult. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Started a cult... and it doesn't involve Peyton :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope. I can't do it.

Somehow didn't stop watching Stranger Things in season 2.

EDIT - Is angry that WWE took the belts off The IIconics even though they held it for months. I guess you'd rather they never won it so you didn't have to face that inevitability. Count me out of that mentality. I'll take Asukas crappy run over no run.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently didn't read my heart felt post about the IIconics title reign. I didn't mind them losing the titles, hell, I fucking expected it, Peyton gets married in a couple of weeks, I knew she was dropping them before that. What makes me sad is that they never got a chance. As long as they were champions and no matter how bad they were treated I (stupidly enough) always had a little bit of hope of things getting better or at least ending with a bang on a PPV, but their title reign had the most fitting and underwhelming finish possible and that broke my heart.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My foot's asleep; I blame him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're right, I didn't read it. Write an essay praising Asuka and I'll read it, otherwise I've got my own shit to write, and do. I respect the passion, though, but it's not mine and I can't pretend to care. 

Actually had hope. :heston Have you not listened to anything I've said? It's never going to get better. Ever.

EDIT - 

Great, now I've got to think of something else. 

Said that he thought Asuka was successful before she won the SmackDown title. I don't abide people who peddle lies. :bs:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not even sure what my con is supposed to be this time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is making it very difficult to be around with the constant posting of that characters garbage. :tripsscust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin only produces gold, my friend.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The color of piss is gold, you know. 

This is worse than you posting Sally Hawkins pictures in my face. You're making me want to leave the section and I'm bored and want to do shit here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine, fine. You're no fun.

Prefers Fate to Strange.

How's that for a classic?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. Good.

Didn't get Asukas express written permission to use her clown emoji.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Claims to love mic skills and hate on folks who have none, yet adores Asuka. Why?????


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to understand Tyrion's complex mind.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still sending me shitty reps despite I haven't shit on him in a while


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks it's a shitty rep just because the woman in the photo is not Peyton Royce. :bunk


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate the goddess that is Peyton Royce


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate The Goddess.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably has Bliss merchandise. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is "pro WWE", despite there being no good reason to be.

EDIT - Forced an edit on me.



LethalWeapon said:


> Claims to love mic skills and hate on folks who have none, yet adores Asuka. Why?????


Because there's ONE, singural exception to every rule, and she has more charisma than any other human being on the planet. Her ability to sell moments with subtle, universal tools of communication like expressions and body language is world class as well, which very few people understand or appreciate. And she's as good of an in ring wrestler as they've ever signed.....not that that matters but it's certainly a bonus.

Also, she has the worst ring gear in the history of pro wrestling and she's managed to somehow make it completely work for her. That takes balls. I respect the swag that takes. Bitch has no shame whatsoever, just rocks it with pride. Nobody else could get away with an outfit that stupid, they're not cool enough. If Becky wore that outfit, her career would be ruined.

Also, tell The Rock to cut a promo in Japanese and he'll sound like an idiot. She's a great promo in her own language, so.....:cena6


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Doesn't want to watch talent who's a bit less than great , so doesn't really like Drew or Sami :cry 

PS - I'll bet The Rock could cut a damn fine promo in Japanese. :rock4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like Sami. :shrug

I don't love him, but I like him.

Mcintyre on the other hand. What a disrespectful comparison. :cena6


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I like Sami. :shrug
> 
> I don't love him, but I like him.
> 
> Mcintyre on the other hand. What a disrespectful comparison. :cena6


Well yeah.. they are pretty far from each other. I love Sami, and I like Drew, I know he's not great, but can respect a man that got better with time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That doesn't make any sense. Every wrestler gets better with time. You're always learning new things you didn't know before.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, how do you not find Sally Hawkins delightful?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Because I wasn't hit on the head as a child. 

Didn't like my post in this thread about why Asuka is my favourite wrestler.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't send Ruby any Get Well messages for her second surgery today which in my book makes him worse than Pol Pot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Her surgery was yesterday

Hasn't sent the Iiconics any tweet/message supporting them after their crushing loss and underwhelming (due to booking) title reign


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

His dislike of The Bex is the reason why blonde PEY is no longer champ.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should be more supportive of Mordy in this difficult time for him. 



Mordecay said:


> Her surgery was yesterday
> 
> Hasn't sent the Iiconics any tweet/message supporting them after their crushing loss and underwhelming (due to booking) title reign


I did so you repug liar! It's your fault they lost, you know!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Will probably cheat and fight dirty to win his title back.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is happy that the Iiconics lost their titles :Vince2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Is not happy that I'm happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't be happy when Becky lose the title to A-Lesnar or Nia :lol


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I will never forgive him for the IIconics losing the belts and neither will the rest of Australia or Peyton Royce. Aw crikey, you done it now mate! :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blames me for the IIconics losing the titles when he didn't even supported them in his sig/avi in the first place, despite being aussie and they are the most succesful aussie wrestlers WWE has ever had :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

If he took the time to learn anything at all about our culture he would understand why it would be so taboo for me to put The IIconics in my signature.

Don't change the subject, if you're such a big fan why would cost them the titles??


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants to bore people by making them learn about his culture.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is incorrect, rule one of my culture is that it must remain a secret to all you foreign devils.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not using EvilCat as his avi...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His lack of visits to the PEY thread caused the Iiconics to lose the titles :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blissfully unaware of just how much his Peyton threads played into them losing. I don't know how he sleeps at night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Him not frequenting the Ruby threads caused her her injuries, he sucks for that


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Blames me for the IIconics losing the titles when he didn't even supported them in his sig/avi in the first place, despite being aussie and they are the most succesful aussie wrestlers WWE has ever had :goaway


Nia was born in Sydney. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nia_Jax

Mordy.exe has stopped working. :O


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blaming us for Nia Jax. :sadbecky

(Also like to point out Buddy Murphy, Rhea Ripley and Toni Storm are all held in higher esteem than the IIconics and each had better title reigns too. Buddy also completely stole their thunder at Super Showdown.)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buddy is from Melbourne and fighting for a title after being booked really strong in 205 live, SSD was in Melbourne, kinda tells you why he stole their thunder.

Implies that it is the IIconics fault that their title reign sucked and not the booking :bunk



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nia was born in Sydney.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nia_Jax
> 
> Mordy.exe has stopped working. :O


IIconics title reign was longer than Nia's :shrug

But for the most part you are right, I was talking about the aussies who are introduced as aussies


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> IIconics title reign was longer than Nia's :shrug
> 
> But for the most part you are right, I was talking about the aussies who are introduced as aussies


Yeah, but Nia won a REAL title. Her reign could be a minute with someone cashing in MITB on her and she'd still be more successful than the IIconics. Not to mention she also won it at WrestleMania, so you can't even use the "well, they won at WrestleMania" argument. 

Regardless, an Australian is an Australian even if they're not announced as one. I consider Jericho to be American, Kane Spanish, etc.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wasting time arguing with Mordy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't acknowledge the IIconics came out to a huge pop and would've been just as over as Buddy at the end of the night if they hadn't dropped the ball during the match which was a snoozer in comparison to Buddy's despite featuring Asuka. (They should've just wrestled as faces for the night)

Oh and I don't blame the IIconics for their repug title reign...

I blame you!

Edit: both ninja'd me while I was reminiscing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buddy got 12 minutes and won a title in his hometown, the IIconics got 4:50... :lauren. Make the IIconics win the tag titles back at Sydney and we can compare

Not saying that their match would have been better than Buddy's, but maybe better than what it was

Still doesn't tell me why I am responsable for the IIconics losing the titles



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, but Nia won a REAL title. Her reign could be a minute with someone cashing in MITB on her and she'd still be more successful than the IIconics. Not to mention she also won it at WrestleMania, so you can't even use the "well, they won at WrestleMania" argument.
> 
> Regardless, an Australian is an Australian even if they're not announced as one. I consider Jericho to be American, Kane Spanish, etc.


You probably would consider the womens tag titles real titles if Asuka won them, so...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I really wouldn't. You don't know me well at all, do you? I undermine the midcard titles as meaningless all the time. Look at how many midcard titles Kevin Owens has won. He has FIVE runs with a midcard belt. Do you EVER hear me bring up how great that is? No, because it's not fucking great, it's worthless crap. I only bring up the one Universal title run because that's his sole noteworthy accomplishment.

I have no interest in Asuka winning the tag titles for an accomplishment. Frankly, those belts are beneath her. My interest in her winning the tag titles is #1, I get to see her win a fucking match for once, and #2, hopefully with a belt, she'll have something to DO every now and then.

The fact that I even have to settle for her being in the tag division pisses me off. She should be where Becky is, not playing Kairis babysitter.

Has a sig that says "screw you WWE" but the smiley he chose is Vince McMahon giving the finger, which doesn't make any sense because he's flipping off his own company. Should've used the Jim Cornette. :cornettefu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about Zatanna.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Only likes Zee because she's a fellow magician which I believe is racist.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not using a black ribbon for the death of the most Iiconic title reign in WWE history


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Repug.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Unoriginal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No-Maj.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Just posted 1 gif in the name 3 things thread


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Flaunts magic in the presence of mortals which is against the rules of the Witch's Council.

Edit: Repug.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pfft. What does the Council know?

Abracadabra, you son of a b***h!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeps saying repug.

EDIT - Or doesn't. Whichever.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Shouldn't be saying "repug", that's *our* word.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"our" word? Who exactly is "our"?

I don't want to use your shitty word, either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More No-Maj nonsense.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probly gone get turned into a kitty kat soon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should post more Winona.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should also post more Winona.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called Robin a Fraud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Something about a klepto.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> More No-Maj nonsense.


The term is muggle. If you're gonna use a Harry Potter term, use the British. The Americans prequels are terrible.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Repuggle.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I think No-Maj is more amusing. It sounds offensive.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edgelord magic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I GOT 20 MINS. AMUSE ME.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not posting sexy Winona pics :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't deserve this gif.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Rarely posts a good gif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rarely sends a good rep


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never sends me reps because I irritate him like no one else on WF does.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm traveling. Post Winona for me.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leaving when I just got back and didn't even post Winona...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm still traveling. Post more Winona. And send more cops.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Thinks me being nice and honest because I'm in a good mood is flattery :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see no Winona.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Complains about not seeing Winona, does not posts Winona...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

drawing a blank tbh

doesn't play dark souls 3 anymore, if we're stretching for something


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Winona Ryder Appreciation Thread is my new favorite thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am just posting because of Winona's boobs :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is ruining this thread by not even doing what it's supposed to be about  :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still Winona. I will accept it.










MOX:

Ruining the Winona Ryder Appreciation Thread. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Offended because someone called us out for not doing this thread correctly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Traitor. :bunk


----------



## Taiga Masuku (Aug 6, 2019)

Didn't post Winona Ryder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still posting Winona

That is so yesterday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A dingus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Never changes for the better


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I did, I changed Paige for Peyton :aryep

Doesn't watch NJPW where the real great wrestlers are


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wastes time watching NJPW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never posts Bella Hadid picts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never post sexy TAY pics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is wrong...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never posts pictures of King Kong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows about Robin as Kong


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Had a typo, that's my thing damnit


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes the iconics to the point of fanaticism


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Strongly dislikes Bliss.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

that's not a con

is from nz


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That so is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Doesn't want AEW to succeed :sadbecky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes daughter of ric flair


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thinks being from New Zealand is a con for some weird reason lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never sent me the IIconics Mania/Main roster debut pics and probably has deleted them already :sadbecky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

needs more(!) iconics pics



Mox Girl said:


> Thinks being from New Zealand is a con for some weird reason lol.


lol where did you get this from?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tag89 said:


> needs more(!) iconics pics
> 
> 
> 
> lol where did you get this from?


On the last page, you listed 'is from nz' for Blissed Phenomenon as their con lol.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> On the last page, you listed 'is from nz' for Blissed Phenomenon as their con lol.


lol so i did

i got mixed up between this and the other topic, list a pro

i have no beef with nz for the record


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gets threads mixed up :goaway


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Posts in this thread despite having no business posting in it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posts... period :lol


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has over 15,000 posts with probably 14,000 of them being about Peyton. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is wrong, only like 3000


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> only like 3000


Yeah, in the last 6 months. :bryanlol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No cons detected...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Same :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liar

EDIT: Ninja



Purgatory said:


> Yeah, in the last 6 months. :bryanlol


I have 2600 in the Peyton thread in the WoW section and like 400-500 in her fan thread, just checked it :shrug


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

+ all of the ones you torture us with in this section


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Purgatory: Ninja'd me


Mord: Wants to see sexy TAY picts but never posts any...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was about to say a con but he posted a sexy TAY pic

Decisions, decisions...

Got back to you later



Purgatory said:


> + all of the ones you torture us with in this section


The posts in this section doesn't count :jericho2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone who says "no cons" is getting red rep. :bunk

Tried to murder me with IIconics gifs.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying to murder me with Robin gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Enjoys crying Asians


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:rude



Edit: typical interrupter :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough Soul Train.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted a gif of TAY getting hit.

Reported.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post this:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted IIconics pics from Summerslam










:homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Our Queen doesn't approve.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My only queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bows before a false queen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not revolting over Asuka's upcoming loss tomorrow night.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still doesn't go to the PEY thread despite drooling for her on the Summerslam live thread. Seriously, what is it gonna take?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:

I'm just numb to it. 

Morey:

Didn't post this groovy pic of Robin:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's not Robin, that's the actress playing Robin :grin2:

Probably won't be watching his girls title match tomorrow, bad fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A is A; Robin is Robin.

(No, I am not an Objectivist!)

I have it set to record.

Mean to the Wasp.

Here's Robin:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

more iconics gifs, smh


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't attack Mordy with Asuka gifs.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

thinks i have asuka gifs primed to go at all times


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Winona's gone...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not defending me from the attacks of the two previous posters


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asks the impossible in me caring about his problems.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WE'RE BACK IN BUSINESS, BABY!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks this thread should revolve around Winona Ryder.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SILENCE, NONBELIEVER!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

But she's the original Kristen Stuart...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew. Reported.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's what I've seen from her movies.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She's not that good man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHE'S A CULTURAL ICON, YOU PHILISTINE!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She's in the Underrated category for a reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing about that post makes sense.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes it does dear boy, Yes it does.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm bored and weak. Here's a French woman:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's her Canadian lookalike:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No Winona, disregarding the rules of the thread.



Blissed Phenomenon said:


> But she's the original Kristen Stuart...












Winona showed more range during an acceptance speech than she has in her entire career.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooooh! My favorite thread is back!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posted the pixie cut which should be considered cheating.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cool heel. (Bad for business.)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Playing with himself


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is spying with binoculars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Winona Ryder Appreciation Thread has lost its way.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Winona who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It seems they don't appreciate the perfection that is Lana Del Rey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers the new Suspiria to Dario Argento's phantasmagorical masterpiece. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I once read that films that begin with the letter S... 

...Are the films of snakes!

...Sss!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a terrible joke


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hears that the site is changing and this is his first thought:



Mordecay said:


> As long as I can keep using using my Peyton stuff I am fine with improovement


hno


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know what would be improovement? Changing all those Frankie and Becky smilies for Peyton smilies :aryep

Doesn't aproove Peyton spam



Spoiler: Peyton spam


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks that's a good idea.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has no thoughts on the filmography of Mario Bava.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not excited for Norman ****ing Rockwell!

Even Robin can't wait for it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not talking about the actual Norman Rockwell.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Needs to calm down since he doesn't knows that we already spoke about him due to TAY's video...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watched something I haven't watched. How dare you.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't traveled to New Jersey to attend the Iiconics signing today and bring me an autograph :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am going to New York soon. Are they doing anything in New York?

Nothing about Magik. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted an image of JOY as Magik...no cons detected.

Good Phantom.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom

Posted a con of Mordy as a pro.

EDIT

D










No cons detected.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, their signing was today, they go back home after that I guess

Wants to remove the words "Peyton" and "Royce" from the internet :sadbecky

EDIT: Only gave Peyton HM

DOUBLE EDIT: Terrible taste in wrestlers besides AJ


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is no longer inside the Venus Flytrap(!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So much ninja-ing...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not fast enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Took him nearly an hour to write that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

they have none


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aw. Bless your little heart.

Have some Kana:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

There username is too long


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants us to believe that Brutus is not his real name.

You ain't tricking anyone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worships some "Lana" entity...


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Has a cool gif game !


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In the wrong thread. But thank you!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

wasn't critical enough of lana in their last post


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Believes Phantom has no cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believes Cobra has no cons. :bunk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> In the wrong thread. But thank you!


lol I'm a tad wasted I went to put in that section :smile2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's cool, man. This is all for giggles. 

Didn't post Barbara Feldon.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again with one ofhis less charming obsessions


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Never tells me I have no cons :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't love Asuka as much as I do. I expect my next con to be "you're wrong because she's not in your avatar or sig" or something...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I'd never argue your love of Asuka. Putting her back in your sig/avatar would be a welcomed change, though. :asuka

Is named after a character from a show I was never a fan of.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eventually I'll put her back. I got really big on The Boys, and I have some other interests I want to rep. Maybe Kabal can go, though, it's been long enough.

Wasn't a GOT fan even before season 8 ruined the show forever by nonsensically making Bran the king and Jon some bum who ended up with nothing. Ultimately I guess you made the right choice, but it was a great show. Once upon a time.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Should change his username away from that train wreck of a show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should change his name away from that trainwreck of a movie. 8*D

Nah, I actually like AOU...

It is the worst Avengers film, though, so that will be your con.

Also, Tyrion Lannister is a book character, and the books aren't trainwrecks.....yet. Though I do need to change it.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I do hear the books are a lot better.

Isn't OCD about sigs like I am. And didn't resize those gifs and put them side by side. 

Like so:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, they're gonna be side by side now. Thank you. I don't have any tech expertise, so you can be my tech guy now. If I need a gif re-sized, I'll ask. 

The books are a lot better. I'd recommend reading them. If you read them and like them, I'll recommend a podcast for you to listen to that goes deep on the books, but until you read them, there's not much point in subscribing to them now since you'll be lost on who everyone is and what they're doing.

Is wrong about me being OCD about sigs. That'll be a decent con for now. I'm OCD about everything, actually. I just didn't know what to do about it.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

gets carried away with ranty essays occasionally


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hates Bliss?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Doesn't talk about Alexa enough!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is James Spader.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't Meiko Kaji.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Had Mordy post Nickelback music to cause us pain.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Posted Robin in the song rating thread to cause us pain


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Knows about Robin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to subtract a con just for that. 

Promotes cancer causing cigars.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Hates Robin.



Purgatory said:


> Posted Robin in the song rating thread to cause us pain


But her voice sounds like a dream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know who Ezio is. :argh:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killed Skarlet; worst human.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't appreciate Shao Kahn more than Skarlet, despite Skarlet being his servant. Worst human. A servant is to obey their master.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But Skarlet is cool and Goth and I love her and I wanna be her...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Please don't make me hate Skarlet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Pays attention to what Alvarez says.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will make you hate whatever I want you to hate.

Will have to edit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't pay attention to what Alvarez says.

EDIT - Maybe. IDK.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never used a Simone Simons avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do not. My ears are valuable. If I'm here, I'm listening to something important.

Shade on you, WF and Alvarez.

Never likes the people I like. Except Asuka.

EDIT:

Not enough Mary Elizabeth Winstead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't listen to Alvarez even though his rants are worth WWE being bad for. I'm not saying they're worth burying all the good talent for, but they're worth being bad shows. He's the only reason wrestling is still worth following.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not excited for TAY's new album which is coming out this Friday.

Even Asuka is raving about it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll give him a listen.

Doesn't like the old nonsense I like.

D:

Straight-up blasphemy. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lied about Asukas musical taste. 

Although Asukas musical taste is not as good as my own. We don't always align when it comes to music, or games.

EDIT - You've never even listened to him? I thought you listened to him and didn't like him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is he the dude with Meltzer? If so, I've listened to him at least once.

If that's the case, I'll give him another shot.

Doesn't love Harley enough. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alvarez hates the IIconics, fuck him. Funny thing, he used to love them back on NXT (especially Peyton, he even wanted her as NXT womens champ after Asuka was called up) but since the Meltzer controversy with Peyton both just shit on them.

Doesn't love Peyton... at all


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.






Hasn't listened to this yet.



> Alvarez hates the IIconics, fuck him. Funny thing, he used to love them back on NXT (especially Peyton, he even wanted her as NXT womens champ after Asuka was called up) but since the Meltzer controversy with Peyton both just shit on them.


You do realize he mostly shits on Billie, not Peyton, right? He repeatedly calls Peyton the better one. 

He's also been consistent that they've regressed since being called up.

And Peyton is a cunt for trying to turn something harmless into a career advancing move.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I bet that has nothing to do with Mayu.

Alright. I'll listen to it later. Promise. 

Mean to Kairi, Asuka's beloved sidekick. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There isn't much of him ranting in that clip but it's hilarious.

Supports Asukas babysitting job.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He always call them "the fucking IIconics", at least ever since the controversy, he dislikes them more than the other not so talented woman on the roster.

Calls Asuka the GOAT :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LOOK AT HER!!!










EDIT:

She is The GOAT, tho. That's just basic science. :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> LOOK AT HER!!!












LOOK AT HER!!! You want to hold her back so she can babysit.....Kairi Sane?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only GOATs

kada



















Didn't named a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not praising me in the Pro Thread. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually thinks Kane has talent. :heston

I'm not even surprised at this point.

EDIT - Dammit. Forced an edit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually think Asuka is the GOAT :heston


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Thinks the greatest female mic worker of ALL TIME is bad on the mic.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I never say that she was bad, I said that she was cringe, mostly the content of her promos. Her delivery is good most of the time though.

Is fan of her :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll say it, Becky is a BAD mic worker. B-A-D. Bad. B is for boring, A is for annoying, D is for droning. Or, you could spell it BADD, in which D also stands for damn, shut the fuck up and let someone who knows how to be entertaining talk.

Laughed at calling the GOAT the GOAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't consider Peyton the GOAT :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Does the exact same thing that Vince McMahon does, which is basing GOATS off of whos look he likes the most. And then you want to complain about Peytons booking. He's evaluating talent on the exact same basis, you have no room to criticize his methods.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complains about Asuka's booking when everyone knew that any person in WWE that doesn't talk english was going to be screwed no matter what (especially if it is a woman), that's the first thing everyone knows when you sign to WWE.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

@Tyrion

Blindly supports his favourites which makes him blind to their weaknesses.

Still a great poster though.

:swanson

Mordecay doesn't post enough Peyton buttocks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Complains about Asuka's booking when everyone knew that any person in WWE that doesn't talk english was going to be screwed no matter what (especially if it is a woman), that's the first thing everyone knows when you sign to WWE.


Asuka has been booked better than Nakamura, so that "especially if it's a woman" crap doesn't fly, lol.

Regardless, just because that's what Vince does doesn't mean that it's an excuse that everybody needs to accept. If he's doing something stupid and wasting talent, then I'm going to lambast him for it and everybody should do the same who cares about talent being held back. I don't care if we're even fighting for the same talent, ok, it doesn't matter. The entire roster is getting fucked by the way he produces wrestling and that includes his favourites.



Ultron said:


> @Tyrion
> 
> Blindly supports his favourites which makes him blind to their weaknesses.
> 
> ...


I'm not blind to their weaknesses. Asuka blatantly struggles with English, sometimes even to the degree of thinking somebody said something completely different than they actually did. Joe is past his prime in the ring and dramatically slower than he used to be, and Bray and Owens need to be carried to have great matches. And those are just the current ones. I've bashed CM Punk in the ring for years. BASHED, not just been indifferent or disliked.

The flaws just aren't important and don't get in the way, because they're not important flaws.

Thinks I blindly support my favourites.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blindly supports his favorites


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

won't shut up about peyton royce


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that is a con


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks it's not a con.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

is 14 years old judging by his favorite wrestler


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is horribly wrong and prefers a half naked Moxley.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll say it, Becky is a BAD mic worker. B-A-D. Bad. B is for boring, A is for annoying, D is for droning. Or, you could spell it BADD, in which D also stands for damn, shut the fuck up and let someone who knows how to be entertaining talk.
> 
> Laughed at calling the GOAT the GOAT.


Yeah, if only she was as engaging as ALBERTO DEL RIO 

:beckylol

I still can't believe you think he was good. The Mexican Randy Orton is a great promo, but Bryan and Becky suck on the mic... How can one go from Joe, Wyatt, Owens, MJF & Ambrose to Alberto Del Rio? I guess we all have blind spots but damn brother, that vacuum was given the keys to the kingdom, and left less of an impact on the business than Hornswoggle.

BP - Conned into thinking AJ is an amazing worker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Becky is a great worker but not AJ :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks AJ Styles, king of the 1 star match is a great worker. :lmao



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Yeah, if only she was as engaging as ALBERTO DEL RIO
> 
> :beckylol


Yes, if only.



> I still can't believe you think he was good. The Mexican Randy Orton is a great promo, but Bryan and Becky suck on the mic...


I never said Andrade was a great promo.



> How can one go from Joe, Wyatt, Owens, MJF & Ambrose to Alberto Del Rio? I guess we all have blind spots but damn brother, that vacuum was given the keys to the kingdom, and left less of an impact on the business than Hornswoggle.


He's not even close to anybody in THAT group, but he's good. Shoot me. I will not apologize for recognizing talent when I see it. 

You want to talk about being given the keys to the kingdom and blowing it, how about Becky being the most featured star during the WWE's all time worst period for ratings and attendance. Becky has been outdrawn by Kevin Nash, Bret Hart and Sid. :lol At least when Del Rio was on top, people didn't turn the channel. Becky is the prime reason AEW is selling out. :lol

You'll notice when Asuka was getting her major push, the ratings were good, but the following year when they push Becky to the top, WITH Ronda, mind you, megastar Ronda, cliff dive. Now THAT'S a legacy. Getting the first ever womens WrestleMania main event and unequivocally, categorically dropping the ball so hard that they will NEVER get it again.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

not a fan of kairi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a sweet Asuka avatar. :asuka


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Neither does he.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"He."


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Nope


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:stop


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Why?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sadbecky


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted MEW with a lot of clothes on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

(Oh no, I posted it again. Have I gotten the Robin curse?!)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Still hasn't gone through with reverting username back to BC


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No cons detected.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


>


MEW :banderas


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I can't think of anything.



Purgatory said:


> (Oh no, I posted it again. Have I gotten the Robin curse?!)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Embraces their inner Robin...so no cons found.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't praised the my new PEY sig :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Never praises my awesome sigs :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord: Doesn't knows I have sigs turned off.

Purg: Wants people to praise sigs when he should be discouraging people from using them


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My awesome new sig










Now praise it


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thinks his PEY crap is better than this:

















:goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not revolting over the way they handle Asuka

Mord: Wants me to say a pro in the con thread.

Praise the PEY tho...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No cons detected after praising PEY, our lady and saviour


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has an absolutely dreadful sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silence! Robin is singing!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted a Robin song, no cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that he can't use two Robin points in a row in order to avoid cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What about three?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not when I'm around.

That's a.....


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not around when Phantom is around


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should I be insulted? I'm not sure.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Planning on leaving us... again


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is acting contrary to the will of PEY when they hate on The Bex.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup. I'm leaving forever for the third time.

I don't know. Didn't post Françoise Hardy or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't leave us! Stay and I'll concede to letting you post Sally Hawkins pics.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants Sally Hawkins pics :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine.



Spoiler: Fine


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Always tries to end the wrestler vs wrestler thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, you COULD do something about that...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I usually don't when I'm not familiar with one or both of the wrestlers because I wait for someone who does know them to make a choice. I'm nice that way. 

Won't watch Lost :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a sig promoting the two wrestlers who've been the most detrimental to Asukas career.



Mordecay said:


> Wants Sally Hawkins pics :lauren


I don't, but I want him to stay around.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never posts anything with Simone Simons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What's the point? My problem is he's in the midcard. I don't care what he's doing in it, he's in the midcard. They make everyone stupid. He shouldn't be feuding with fucking Shane, he should be either holding a world title or facing a major star to get there.

Thinks I should care about pointless midcard bullshit that won't matter the second this feud is over.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is off on one again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has a sig where the gif on the right looks better than the one on the left

EDIT: Doesn't enjoy Peyton spam


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

enjoys spamming peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has no sig.



Dolorian said:


> Never posts anything with Simone Simons























































We square, chief?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys not spamming Sally Hawkins. 

WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE DOING?!










No edit. Enjoy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying to disturb the Simone Simons spam :goaway



Kratosx23 said:


> We square, chief?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pic he posted


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't like lucy from big bang theory


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Doesn't have an avatar or sig.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Robin is LIV


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't know that robin is robin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Denies the ability of Robin to be Robin while being someone else.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin can't be Asuka, Mysterio, and Liv...

...CAN SHE?!

P.S. Y'all need to start respecting Kate Micucci. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She is not IIconic, so no


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I can't think of anything. :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post Kate Micucci: Perfect Muppet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Robin can't be *Asuka*, Mysterio, and Liv...
> 
> ...CAN SHE?!
> 
> P.S. Y'all need to start respecting Kate Micucci. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't post Resign To Surrender.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That movie. I never finished that movie. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was a better babyface. The kids loved him.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't berate Trigon for not finishing The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appreciate the Toni pics more than the Peyton, Australia's n1 goddess, pics :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't appreciates the greatness of The Bex like PEY does.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D: 

:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Becky is great when she is rather average, in every aspect, that's her appeal

EDIT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't agree with my heel turn. Should turn heel too. 

Everyone needs to turn heel.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That was uncalled for.

She's injured, show some class...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Implied that I have no class


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Makes the IIconics look like bullies.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I miss Bully Iiconics, they were more credible :sadbecky


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I miss Bully Iiconics, they were more credible :sadbecky


Were the Riot Squad babyfaces in NXT? I wasn't following it too closely then. 

Even though she's hotter now with the lighter hair and bigger tits, there was something more attention grabbing about the Peyton of NXT. She had an aura then that she doesn't really have anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too many words. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Were the Riot Squad babyfaces in NXT? I wasn't following it too closely then.
> 
> Even though she's hotter now with the lighter hair and bigger tits, there was something more attention grabbing about the Peyton of NXT. *She had an aura then that she doesn't really have anymore*.


She wasn't a punching bag and a comedy jobber on NXT. She wasn't a top girl either, but at least she beat jobbers, had competitive matches with the top women and challenged for titles because she earned those chances and not just to fill a spot. I guess that gave her a level of confidence that she doesn't have anymore.

And the Riott Squad never existed on NXT, they were formed on the main roster

EDIT: Doesn't want to talk about the Iiconics on NXT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Words. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Again isn't a realist.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks he is... which is just precious, honestly.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't admit it unfortunately.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Blissed." :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Little Miss Queen" :lauren


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mordecay said:


> I miss Bully Iiconics, they were more credible :sadbecky


I miss when the IIconics were bullies too, I loved their heel aura back then. :cry I still do love them, but like you said, their credibility made them better. I can't stand that they've practically turned them into JUST a comedy act.

Hard, hard, times.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Discussing the IIconics. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No, the Riott Squad. ^_^



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Were the Riot Squad babyfaces in NXT? I wasn't following it too closely then.


They were separate babyfaces and they were each individually targeted by the IIconics at different points - although in Sarah's case it was just a one and done deal. (Should've stayed babyfaces after forming too imo, they banded together out of *necessity*! >.<)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still talking about the Squad. Should learn from me, I NEVER talk about the same stuff over and over again :grin2:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I don't learn from him. 

On the contrary, I consider him a living cautionary tale.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Criticizing me :goaway

I am perfect


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't appreciates the greatness of Courtney Shayne...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's Rose Mcgowan right? I do "appreciate" her :book


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is, from before she became a feminist nut job.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post the GOAT.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't post the actual GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Did post the actual GOAT, but my gif is better.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I think he meant this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Everyone posting the wrong GOAT, but I am nice enough to post the real one alongside the pretender










EDIT


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Unpopular opinion: Asuka has better chemistry with Peyton than with most of the women on the roster that are not the Horsewomen


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not necessarily.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Unpopular opinion: Asuka has better chemistry with Peyton than with most of the women on the roster that are not the Horsewomen


Is that really unpopular? There are zero good women on the roster outside of her, Kairi and the Horsewomen. :mj4 I guess Nikki Cross is fine too.

Asuka having better chemistry with Peyton than Bliss, Lacey Evans, Carmella, Naomi, Lana, etc is not surprising.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spammed some GOAT Simone Simons earlier so no cons detected.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Check above you, it seems to be unpopular :lol

Also, I will never understand the concept of Nikki being good. She had a one good Last Woman Standing match with Asuka on NXT and that's about it, the rest of her matches have been boring or underwhelming.

EDIT: Ninja'd me


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Will be happy if we have no sigs when the site moves in a few days.

EDIT:

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did post the One True GOAT...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't listened to the new TAY album :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to do that instead of obsess over a fictional teenager who scoops ice cream. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't know that Robin is busy listening to the new TAY...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Obsess" or "obsessing?" Which one sounds right to you?

Also, no TAY.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Françoise Hardy is listening to it.

Is missing out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I went with "obsessing," but it doesn't read right to me. Am I overthinking it?

TAY no.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will suck if he doesn't post "No cons" after this


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm starting to think I should have went with "obsess." :sadbecky

No cons or whatever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is obsessing about the word "Obsess"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm going back to "obsessing."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I edited it back to "obsess."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't seen the great Courtney in Jawbreaker...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incorrect. Like "obsess." Or is it?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Courtney doesn't care about such things.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post a gif from Sleepy Hollow, a better 1999 movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't agrees that Lady Van Tassel should have gone over in the movie...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes taylor swift, smh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Midir laughs at his dislike of TAY


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I see no cons here.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I have my list of all your cons right here. Let me just start from the top:

#1. Robin
#2. Robin Buckley
#3. Robin from Stranger things

Shall I continue?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that they goes against the will of Asuka when he hates on Robin.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't knows that they goes against the will of TAY when he lies about The Empress.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't appreciates the greatness of Courtney in Jawbreaker...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Doesn't agrees that Lady Van Tassel should have gone over in the movie...


Seriously, your guesses are always wrong, D! I love Miranda Richardson! :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Seriously, your guesses are always wrong, D! I love Miranda Richardson! :goaway


So we agree that the *real* ending is that Lady Van Tassel wins after Crane leaves and never comes back.

No cons then


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently is always wrong


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

_Allegedly_ doesn't take good advice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

:mark


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

also likes taylor swift

:eyeroll


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Wait, who told you that????

Doesn't like Taylor Swift.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

i guessed

con - ctfl + f: robin.gif not found


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Couldn't find a Robin gif.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

found a robin gif

con - drawing a blank atm


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm seriously starting to freak out. You're reading my mind, aren't you?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

nope, i'm not dr strange 

i lack mystical powers, inter-dimension/shape-shifting powers etc, sadly

unsure if this counts as a con or pro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Doctor Strange. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Won't join the Discord like I keep telling him to and spam Asuka related nonsense with me even though he was invited by the people who run it.:frown2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We'll see what tomorrow brings.

Hates Scarlet Witch's dumb headband. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I expect you there no later than tomorrow. 

Do not disappoint me. (Plz read in the voice of Alan Rickman)

Got lost and ended up living in the wrong decade.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This decade has Asuka and Doctor Strange movies; it's not so bad.

Deadpool over Scarlet Witch... :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It certainly isn't. 

Surprised you didn't.....nvm

Disrespects the piscina de la muerte


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes fun of me calling Peyton the GOAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't find Kate Micucci delightful.


I WILL KEEP USING THAT UNTIL YOU HEATHENS CHANGE YOUR WAYS!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is leaving... again :eyeroll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Third time's the charm, right?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Usertitle doesn't say little miss drama queen. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's implied.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is sending confusing messages when it comes to their appreciation of GOAT Lana

Are you Born To Die or not?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll take it as a yes.

Robin would be very disappointed if not.

Can't find a better pict of Robin to post for some reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There is no better picture.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

at the risk of repeating myself

no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That reminds me of an amusing anecdote.



Spoiler: Anecdote


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

re-used anecdote smh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one's different. I swear. 



Spoiler: Asuka


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That anecdote was boring

I have one better



Spoiler: Anecdote


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

:lauren










edit:

ninja'd by peruvian w/foul australian creature


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My anecdote doesn't seem so bad now, does it?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine is better :shrug


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

really isn't though :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maya Hawke would destroy Peyton in a match. :fact

Has room for improvement.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

More bored than me today


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

a gust of wind would destroy peyton

typo. obviously meant 'cannot be improved'

edit:

ninja'd

doesn't post enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't sitting with a bunch of performers, waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very much never posts anything of Kate Bush.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

will now post 20 pictures of kate bush


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correction: 42 pictures.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Throwing random numbers and spreading lies about Peyton :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

can count the number of fans peyton has on one hand

:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let me tell you this, kid: there is nothing in the world less appealing than a gloomy magician.

No cons.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

also no cons


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has no user title


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is promoting Lana in his user title when he should be promoting Chelsea Wolfe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that all things must be done at their proper time.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

lana

ugh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only knows Kate Micucci as Lucy. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My last days here will be dedicated to posting Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasting his last days here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Utami AKA The Future...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's no Mayu.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not spamming Olivia Wilde, Mordy's first obsession


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Have some Candy Floss instead:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is on a downer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apologies. I have a lot on my mind.

Probably hasn't read Steve Englehart's run on Doctor Strange. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is in a down mood, just like me










Should check his reps to get cheered, it has an IIconic surprise there :grin2:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Apologies. I have a lot on my mind.
> 
> Probably hasn't read Steve Englehart's run on Doctor Strange. :bunk


i have not

mordecay:

sends iconics pics by rep

:vomit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't get IIconic rep from Mordy.



Spoiler: IIconic



It was Robin rep! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tag89: Hates The Queen, TAY and Lana....










....

Phantom: Doesn't knows that Utami is Robin by being Mayu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're too close to the end for cons. Have Strange instead:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Tag89: Hates The Queen, TAY and Lana....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hate is quite strong - i dislike nepotism & taylor swift

lana is a clown, so it doesn't even stretch to dislike with her as she's a walking joke

phantom: isn't doing the topic right


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lana Del Rey.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't like Discord after he joined, and is still committed to leaving the forum because of the change. To that I say










I guess that means we won't see you again. It's a shame you won't give the new forum a chance, even though it'll be back to normal eventually. It's been fun, in spite of all the insanely stupid, low quality opinions you have on pop culture. I'm gonna miss your posts, the activity you brought to this section, and most importantly, I no longer have anyone to extol the virtues of the greatest wrestler in the history of this business with.










Good luck with whatever you decide to do next. I'm hoping one day you'll get bored and come back. Until then.....:thelist

:asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My opinions are not stupid... :sadbecky

Wrote some other stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's all you gave me after all that? Not even a goodbye? ~_____~


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Taking the Phantom seriously


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> That's all you gave me after all that? Not even a goodbye? ~_____~



*We'll meet again,
Don't know where,
Don't know when
But I know we'll meet again some sunny day
Keep smiling through,
Just like you always do
Till the blue skies drive the dark clouds far away

So will you please say "Hello"
To the folks that I know
Tell them I won't be long
They'll be happy to know
That as you saw me go
I was singing this song

We'll meet again,
Don't know where,
Don't know when
But I know we'll meet again some sunny day

We'll meet again,
Don't know where
Don't know when.
But I know we'll meet again some sunny day.
Keep smiling through
Just like you always do,
'Til the blue skies
Drive the dark clouds far away
So will you please say "Hello"
To the folks that I know.
Tell them I won't be long.
They'll be happy to know
That as you saw me go,
I was singin' this song

We'll meet again,
Don't know where,
Don't know when
But I know we'll meet again some sunny day*​


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not contemplating all the wrong decisions he has made in his life


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That simply isn't true; I've been doing that for decades.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has been stuck in The Catacombs for ages :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

hasn't started re-playing dark souls 3 yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a magician.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

not actually robin

but likewise has other qualities


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No sig and no avatar make Trigon something something.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I just watched Justice League vs Teen Titans again where he jobbed to Raven like he was nothing


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Should have a Peyton pic in place of the Vince smily in his sig


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The only images I can put on my sig besides my sig pic are smilies since I am not premium, and there is no Peyton smilie :sadbecky


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Making excuses for why he doesn't have more Peyton pics in his sig :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even if I wanted a premium account with the forum moving in the near future it wouldn't make sense to buy a premium account if there is a chance they take away those premium user privileges when we move :shrug

Put Toni over Peyton in his rankings after the pics I posted :goaway. Should have put Peyton n1 as a thanks to me :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WORDS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Too lazy to read


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're not Bradbury, chump!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know who is that, but I am definitely better and more interesting to read


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You just crossed the line.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Overdramatic at times. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't dissapear after the Change :fuck


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is being rude to me despite the fact we don't generally argue anymore and get on better. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't take a joke for the old times :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Of course I can. Would not bang this beautiful woman:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Remember when this was the Winona Ryder Appreciation Thread? Good times.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not using a Winona avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He's a fan of them frauds Penn & Teller.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

hasn't left

= drama queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forum didn't die. That's on Them!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't listened to the greatness that is TAY's new album


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to go deaf. :bunk

Just wait a few years, my dear.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Hasn't listened to the greatness that is TAY's new album


Does she bitch about her ex boyfriends in this one? She doesn't do that enough imo.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Language.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

blames me for the forum not dying, smh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Them" is Them, not them! Duh!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is being needlessly pedantic



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Does she bitch about her ex boyfriends in this one? She doesn't do that enough imo.


taylor swift. boyfriends

oh you sweet summer child


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a pedant. :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

pedant-shaming me :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't gone up to level 90



SayWhatAgain! said:


> Does she bitch about her ex boyfriends in this one? She doesn't do that enough imo.


She called out double standards exactly like these in the industry. Men can sing all they want about their ex girlfriends and nobody bats an eye but a woman does it and then suddenly there is something "wrong" with it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Serious talk. I don't come here for that!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is uncomfortable with serious talk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who wants to read a scholarly article on feminist theory?! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants us to read about feminism :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not touching that one.

Doesn't love Doctor Strange enough. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't love the Iiconics enough and only say that they are fine as comedic relief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't watched Robin Buckley and Friends. :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't realise the iconics are nothing more than comic relief

EDIT:

phantom the ninja


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't watched all of Peyton's televised WWE/NXT matches :goaway

EDIT: Applies to him as well :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

thinks i should waste my time watching a foul creature 'wrestle' :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You watch Asuka wrestle :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not teaming up with me to defeat Mordy.










Mordy:

Ignored, reported, and on my enemies list. :thelist


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> You watch Asuka wrestle :shrug


ye, cos she actually can



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Not teaming up with me to defeat Mordy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thinks i'm not teaming up with them, smh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not fustigating Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to team up with other people to defeat me

I mean, I get it, one person alone can't beat me, but still :rude


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

wants to see mordecay locked in stocks :lauren

edit: could be beaten by a stiff brezze. like peyton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not a conjoined twin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not making a plan to brainwash Vince McMahon to make this possible


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted MEW in sexy clothes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not enough Sally Hawkins.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't turn into a human.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still laments Marvel's failure to get Australian acting legend Teagan Croft to play Doctor Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanted Benedict Cumberbatch to play Raven.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wants to sabotage Raven with a dodgy American accent. Don't drag her down with you. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, it's far too late. She's already down here, I'm afraid...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Never gave it a chance...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incredibly, ridiculously, unfathomably wrong.

I watch it all the time, and I have a giant GO! Raven plush doll.

I took my girlfriend to see the movie!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watches Teen Titans Go...willingly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silence, Deadpool fan! 

It's a cute lil' cartoon!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Has a bigger Raven doll than me. :fuckthis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting Katharine Isabelle :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not posting Fiona Dourif. :bunk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

That clown creeps me out , whys it there ?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because of :asuka. She often uses that emoji on Twitter.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not a werewolf.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

don't know them well enough to think of a con tbh


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't rioting after Hikaru Shida lost last night.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Did not thank Jericho yet. Go do it now!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: My thanks



Avenge her!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Still not thanking Jericho. Other than that, no cons. 



BC said:


> Spoiler: My thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Avenge her!


Let's avenge her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

VENGEANCE FOR SHIDA!!!











Goodbye.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Didn't thank Jericho yet. :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No Jericho.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No TAY, no TOOL, no LANA...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NO PEYTON (tbf she has not posted shit last couple of days :sadbecky)


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Brings up PEYTON even when no ones talking about her :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to start an appreciation thread for GOAT Leanna Decker :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

No TAY sig :MAD



Dolorian said:


> Has yet to start an appreciation thread for GOAT Leanna Decker :lauren


It will happen, be patient


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that sigs are evil...












CJ said:


> It will happen, be patient


Ah, cool


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know EVIL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not worship at the altar of Debbie Harry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has not been here and I was bored


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

demands phantom be around 24/7


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't want all Phantom, all the time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to follow Robin in embracing LANA.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never met a mermaid this groovy:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to confirm their appreciation of Lauren Mayberry...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will have to keep waiting.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His new avi :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, what is up with you goobers?! Debbie Harry is cooler than cool!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Debbie Harry is "cool" because she is Robin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some utterly fucking goofy horseshit about Uma Thurmans daughters character on Stranger Things.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not talking about the perfection that was Floor Jansen's performance at Best Zangers...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Too operatic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dig Verdi.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't dig Discord. You never fail to disappoint everyone.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you!

Probably hates Phantom Girl and the Legion of Super-Heroes. Because I dig them. That's how that works.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know who the hell Phantom Girl is (I'm assuming this is what you call yourself after you became trans), and I've barely seen anything with the Legion of Super Heroes in them. They were briefly in Justice League Unlimited...I think.

You "dig" bad stuff. That's why I'm not likely to like any of it. Like better stuff and I'll be on the same page as you. Like with Asuka and Doctor Strange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mostly likes mainstream-only and/or macho nonsense. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mostly likes obscure, old, low budget crap or and/or nonsense that's deliberately weird just for the sake of being weird.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hard to argue with that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Called me out from bringing Skippy up in a non Skippy topic... DO YOU EVEN KNOW ME????


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post everyone's favorite Phantom obsession:










The GOAT... :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting sexy TAY :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't tempt me on posting "The GOAT", I miss her posts so I would spam the fuck out this thread

EDIT: Posted sexy TAY, no cons detected


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers the lame Suspiria to the masterpiece of movie macabre that is the original. :bunk










Mordy:

Horrible ninja man.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

didn't slap tyrion down, smh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wouldn't do that; he's the Hulk to my Strange.










Doesn't brush and floss enough.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has still not realised that i am (mostly) a comic book virgin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's what the panel's for.

Won't be coming over tonight for burgers.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't paid me a plane ticket to go over there for burgers :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is too lazy to cook his own dinner


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't have a signature or even an avatar*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not getting ready to celebrate that RIH is potentially releasing her new album this month


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still doesn't realize that RIH has been teasing a new album forever and it will probably take as long as Chinese Democracy to be released


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably an Anti-Stratfordian.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Referenced GnR instead of Tool.

Edit: Sneaky ninja it took absurdly long for me to notice.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tool...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?

Didn't saved me any burgers :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No burgers for Anti-Stratfordians!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Musical Philistine. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't use an Emma Stone gif.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm watching Sliding Doors which stars Gwyneth Paltrow and her character's name is *Lydia*. Fucking blasphemy!

And it's all you're fault!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There's only one true Lydia...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't use an Emma Stone gif.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uninspired.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Started a new page.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tried to change his username :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not very inspirational.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Slow bitch.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Heel turn didn't help in winning the belt back


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Did not account for my injury.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Giving excuses like a typical heel


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not supporting the right talent like a typical humanoid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Terrible heel... yet still better than Bayley.










I JUDGE THINGS PREMATURELY!!! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming Emma Stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Allowed me to start a new page.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Can only see 10 posts per page.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never seen him online in the discord yet. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can see worlds unknown...










NO:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Never posts Nostalgia approved women. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not approves of Emma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants people to listen to TAY's new album instead of any of Nickelback's albums

EDIT:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ninja'd.










Bye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting Emma as Cruella...


----------



## Kaz (Aug 2, 2006)

Taylor Swift fan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know who he is


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm walking; post Emma Stone gifs for me.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Feels the need to check WF when he's walking about.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lied about leaving :lauren










EDIT: Apparently left for Discord :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Feels the need to check WF when he's walking about.


Best way to use it; y'all keep me amused during the dull bits... like walking.

Okay. I'm in an Uber. Here's Emma:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will now post Kate Micucci gifs...










:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will now post Kate Micucci gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indubitably.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't think she can


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably will be mad at my latest post in the "Name 3 things..." thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't schilling the GOAT's Youtube channel and demanding more subs for it.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

During my mythology study his username would go on to become the bane of my existence.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably won't go to see this match live and cheer for the IIconics


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't understand my balance is_ still_ aching from their last show...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't support the most talented countrywoman they have in WWE and her hilarious, brunette partner because apparently they are too loud when he should be used to that kind of sound :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Somehow didn't know I was talking about money. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't saved for a full year to see the Iiconics again :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Underestimates just how much Super Showdown was. 

I have donated more than enough to the cause of Australian Flaca & Maritza.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Says that he has donated more than enough to the IIconics cause but has also said that he doesn't own an Iiconics t-shirt :lauren

Probably owns one from the Squad :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The IIconics and Ronda were the only women who had any merch on sale and Ronda was the only one whose merch was no sold out. 

I didn't want a Ronda shirt before the show and I certainly didn't want one after it... :fuckthis


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't bought an IIconics t-shirt online... wait, that's not a con, I haven't either, if shipping fees are expensive for me I can only imagine how expensive they are for aussies, that's the only reason why I still haven't bought one, shit is twice the price of the t-shirt :fuck

Probably cheered for the Squad more than for the IIconics, despite one team won and was local and the other was geeked out with a double submission :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants to buy a terrible shirt. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is wrong

I want to buy 5 terrible t-shirts


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Is damn right I cheered for Squad Squad and so did the rest of my section. This was right after Bellagate, they were marked women!

...Even though its been recently shown the teams actually had a good relationship backstage. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baby's First Dormammu.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will never add the IIconics or Nickelback to his list of favourites :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate Micucci, Françoise Hardy, Robin Buckley, or Sally Hawkins?

Name your poison.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Did somebody say poison?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No cons :anna


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So many cons that I don't know where to start



BC said:


> Did somebody say poison?


It's like you wanted me to post Peyton


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:trash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a less than IIconic duo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably procastinating something, since he had time to find that gif


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't marry his fiance before Shawn did.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct. I'm supposed to be writing about clowns.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blissed:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably will write about me :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never written a song about me. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Won't sing his own songs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Kate Micucci, the most charismatic woman on the planet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Are we talking about the most charismatic women on the planet?????????










Wants me to write a song about him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just the one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ah, just one


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. THE ONE.










^Her. Micucci.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

BC

Has a Youtube video in sig :lauren

EDIT

Phantom

No cons...for now.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't supporting Asuka's YouTube channel by subscribing and promoting it in his sig :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No further cons :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: Con


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spamming the wrong M instead of MEW...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't groovin' to Dusty right now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Unfamiliar with old people music.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disrespected Barbara Feldon. I demand satisfaction!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Overzealous. 

Barbara herself is fine, her projects just aren't my thing.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I DEMAND SATISFACTION!!

GET SMART IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

He can get no... Satisfaction


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not feed my Barbara Feldon obsession!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is constantly changing faves...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Obsessions are inevitably week-long at best phases.

Edit: copied me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know that Phantom doesn't have "week long at best" obsessions. He'd be a lot easier to deal with if he did.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks GOAT Floor Jansen is "too operatic" (as if that is even a bad thing when it comes to her) :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making fun of my local sports team (he is right though)

EDIT: Likes the 2nd best japanese woman on WWE's roster

DOUBLE EDIT: His user title :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Doesn't know that Phantom doesn't have "week long at best" obsessions. He'd be a lot easier to deal with if he did.


You love me. And all 100000000000000 of my obsessions.

Doesn't wash his hands.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

How do you know?

Is spying me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see all.

Doesn't have a third thumb.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Thinks GOAT Floor Jansen is "too operatic" (as if that is even a bad thing when it comes to her) :goaway


That was ONE performance I said she was "too operatic". Not her entire catalogue. It was an opera song, or along those lines.

I've heard better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Asuka is the best Opera singer in the world.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's a con?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

Pointed out my foolishness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For real, though, I would be intrigued to hear Asuka sing a few bars in Japanese, just to hear what she sounds like. I'm sure she has no training in singing whatsoever, but it would be an interesting experiment. I wouldn't care if it's bad.

Apparently has a silent movie in his sig.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.

Heck yeah, man! The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari! One of my favorites! You gotta dig that bizarro aesthetic!

Y'all know that my favorite film of all time is a silent film, right?

In silent films, no one can hear you scream...

Anyway...

Probably didn't :mark during this sequence:


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

@Kratos Not a big enough fan of Sami Zayn.

^ Prefers silent movies over ones with audible dialogue.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of the woman who took a hatchet to Asukas career.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. I just prefer Lon Chaney to most.

Snapped away Strange and Scarlet Witch. :bunk

Tyrion:

Mean to poor Sally Hawkins. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Procastinates a lot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Easy to dread work, my dear. Doesn't matter how old you are. Or how cushy the job.

And I (mostly) pull through.

I'm off after this. If I don't see Barbara Feldon upon my return, I... will assume that everything is normal.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Expects Barbara Feldon pics for some reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YOU WILL FREE THE FELDON!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Feldon


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not making noise for the upcoming Chelsea Wolfe album


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted something actually worse than Feldon

EDIT: Wants us to listen to current music :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC said:


> Spoiler: Feldon










.


Ninjas get nothing! I'm walking, turkeys!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a walking turkey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has angered Françoise Hardy: French National Treasure.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never met F. Hardy. :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is a timeless entity and still has things they want to do but haven't done....:beckywhat


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has never met Peyton Royce despite having the chance :bunk

EDIT: Prefers Toni over PEY :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Antagonizes Becky fans. :stop


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Refuses to watch Lost.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TV time is valuable. I'll watch it at some point.

Promise. 

Voted against Roddy. :no


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I like Barrett more :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^ :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not promoting KanaChanTV...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His new avi :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not this cool:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sincerely loves Alien: Resurrection. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not going through IIconics withdrawal

I envy him :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infected with the P-Virus; we'll have to put him down.










I'm sorry, boy. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

RIH.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

the signature


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Only gave Gurren Lagann's theme a 9


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Doesn't appreciate Vincent Price. :goaway

Virus:

Ninja.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Will most likely disappear from the forums after the change.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not making noise about the new Final Fantasy VII Remake trailer.

Even Mayu is raving about it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's out?

Made me aware of something new to watch. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to put me down :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Censored herself. :lauren

Mordy:

I'M SO SORRY, BOY!!! I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still thinks Peyton is a virus when she is the cure for this world :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't realize that Peyton isn't the cure, but more like a topical ointment that reduces swelling and itch. Hi, Tom!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that the Asuka fanbase is the one who have suffered the most


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got to Tyrion before me. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I think the Samoa Joe fanbase is the one that's suffered the most. The Asuka fanbase are just the ones who've earned the right to complain the most because their performer of choice happens to be the best one to ever lace up the boots.

Didn't mention my joke from the Deadpool test footage.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Keeps calling Kratos "Tyrion" :bunk

Catch up with the times old man :grin2:

EDIT: As delusional about Asuka as I am about Peyton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least he doesn't call me Pyro. God, I'm sick of that.

Likes Adam Cole, who wouldn't sell a gunshot wound to the balls.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Made a good point that I can't fucking argue :fuck

He is charismatic and probably the best on the mic on NXT though :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't like the dumb Asuka/Punisher pic I made with no effort and in less than a minute! I MADE IT FOR YOU, TYRION!!!











GO AWAY, MORDY! I WILL COME TO PERU!!! STOP IT!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't put any effort into the picture he made me.

I appreciate the.....I was gonna say effort but you admitted there wasn't any. I appreciate the fact that you humored me.



Mordecay said:


> Made a good point that I can't fucking argue :fuck
> 
> He is charismatic and probably the best on the mic on NXT though :shrug


i'm unimpressed with his charisma and mic skills. To me, he's just another guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You also don't think Peyton is charismatic and good on the mic, so we have different concepts about it. I consider good whoever entertains me and both Peyton and Cole do


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> You also don't think Peyton is charismatic and good on the mic, so we have different concepts about it. I consider good whoever entertains me and both Peyton and Cole do


I don't recall ever saying Peyton wasn't charismatic. I mean, she's nothing special, but the IIconics do have some type of personality that's tailored to do bad, WWE scripted comedy. They're not monotone like Randy Orton. They're unimpressive to me, though, and ignorable.

I also consider good whoever entertains me. In that aspect we are alike, and that kinda terrifies me, tbh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You got something near effort; that's more than I have given Mordy.

Doesn't acknowledge Magik enough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wants me to acknowledge Magik and her stupid helmet...or whatever that thing is she's wearing on her head. A tiara, something stupid.

The reason you don't do anything for Mordy is because I'm more articulate, right a lot more often, and I ask for better things. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Phantom used an Iiconics sig for a couple of hours to cheer me up :shrug

Is terrified to be like me when he should be honored, I am like super awesome and shit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't use periods at the ends of his sentences. :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gets triggered for my lack of periods. It's on purpose you know?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MAGIK APPRECIATION THREAD!!! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't dress like this:


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

posted a strange version of harley


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not in the discord. At least.. I don't think he is. :argh:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In the Discord. :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't given the discord a fair chance. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't need another time-eater, thank you! This is bad enough! :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Chooses to Waste his time in this dying section instead of chatting with cool folks. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I posted once or twice, I received a rather warm reception, and it was rather pleasant. Perhaps I will return. For now, I shall remain in this den of iniquity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Come back, we'd love to have you. We have BUBBLY.

Didn't give Asuka music lessons. :no:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Puts YouTube videos on sigs


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No cons :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks Dolorian is perfect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think I am perfect


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doubts my heterosexuality


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not the only one who doubts it :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never posts sexy TAY


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gave me Maya Hawke with puppies; no cons.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would betray us all for *that*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Without a doubt.










Would not.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not as cool as the Big Kaiju.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that's cool


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Was not in the discord when they were discussing rumoured Peyton nudes..


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Killed the A-Z thread :no:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is also too anti-social to join the discord. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Discord fan :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't think I would be but I've been converted. :shrug 


Won't try new things. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has been "converted"... :lauren

I am not even surprised :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I need to be converted in other ways. :lauren


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Does not list :lauren in their favourite musicians list


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has room for improvement.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Likes weird faced women


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't make the obvious joke there


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not a complete hack; just half of one.

Here's the classy version:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to be Weird... Al


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is the weirdest of the regulars here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More than you can imagine...










NO:

:goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is slow because he has to get his silly photos :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still hasn't untangled the marionette. 

That is very literal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting Mayu but posting the wrong M :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't visited the Peyton thread despite my inisistence :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Sucks up to everyone :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a walking, breathing con


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't wrong for once, which makes it difficult to insult him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am wrong a lot :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Meanie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Communicates exclusively in gif form.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't write a long, scholarly essay about my use of gifs.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Essay concerning Phantom's unprecedented use of gifs, global warming & the nature of the universe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His essay conveys an antiquated understanding of global warming.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has made me unsure of the discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why's that? Seems nice enough.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

yeah i've just joined, figuring it out

something something con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

scanning potential GOAT for con

none found


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not using the single greatest avatar in the history of this forum, which is the one I am currently rocking. :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mine's better...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really hope you don't actually believe that. Yours isn't Asuka for one thing.

Posted some anime gif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks his is the single greatest avatar in the history of the forum, when I regularly have better avis than that one


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably disappointed I closed the latest "Shit on Becky" thread :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of the woman who has massacred the quality of WWE's product over the last year, and it was already bad, so that's saying something. 



Mordecay said:


> Thinks his is the single greatest avatar in the history of the forum, when I regularly have better avis than that one


You have never, ever had a good avatar.

Meanwhile I have Asuka and Iron Maiden, This is an avatar of the highest level of taste.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You have an Asuka avatar... enough said


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop antagonizing the Becky fans, Dingus!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Posted the first post on page 666 of this thread.



Mordecay said:


> You have an Asuka avatar... enough said


Yes, I have an avatar of someone who's achieved a world championship, the first ever Royal Rumble win, the longest undefeated streak in WWE history, and is overall a success story in professional wrestling, who got over in spite of countless obstacles against her and should have, by all rights of how WWE does business, been lower on the totem pole than Dana Brooke. Meanwhile you like a jobber who's married to another jobber. :booklel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kratosx23 said:


> Posted the first post on page 666 of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have an avatar of someone who's achieved a world championship, the first ever Royal Rumble win, the longest undefeated streak in WWE history, and is overall a success story in professional wrestling, who got over in spite of countless obstacles. Meanwhile you like a *jobber who's married to another jobber. :booklel*


Forgot to mention that my jobber has more Mania wins and more days as champion on the main roster than Asuka :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your jobber has never been a champion. The womens tag titles are on the same level as the Cruiserweight title, and a WrestleMania win means nothing. Alexa Bliss has never won at WrestleMania, neither has Sasha. Are they lower than Peyton too? :lmao

They weren't even important enough to beat on PPV. 

Also, Asuka has never worn a kangaroo outfit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But she did fight asparagus.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asparagus does cause your piss to smell weird, apparently. Perhaps she's fighting the good fight on behalf of everyones bathrooms.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never eaten asparragus, so I don't know, it is not a very common food here in my country :shrug

Didn't laughed when this happened


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's all you came up with? That's your last second shot from half court to get me? I'm disappointed, I thought you were coming up with some long winded rant about how successful Peyton was and discrediting Asuka.

Granted, you're not known for having any sort of detailed ability to write.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am actually watching Titans, so I don't feel like writting. But let's play a bit: Using your standards, and given their respective talent levels, Peyton is way more succesful than Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop. You're both pretty.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No, I am pretty... awesome :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not talking about the Monster Energy Drink Kojima put into Death Stranding.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too much Death Stranding talk, not enough IT: Chapter Two talk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I haven't even watched part I :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

^


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Want me to talk about a clown and not Stone Cold Sam...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants to talk about some nonsensical video game that will eat up months of their time instead of the long-awaited conclusion to an epic cinematic duology.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> I am actually watching Titans, so I don't feel like writting. But let's play a bit: Using your standards, and given their respective talent levels, Peyton is way more succesful than Asuka


The fuck are you talking about, "my standards"? My standards are that you've failed in the business unless you've been world champion. That's my ONLY standard. :lol Peyton is by no means more successful than Asuka based on how I view wrestling, or based on her compared to.....anyone else for that matter. I can't even say she's "more successful" than anybody because outside of being the world champion, success doesn't EXIST.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm flawless! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A world champion who, during their title reign was the opening match in one PPV, missed the next PPV, had a nothing match on the next and lost the title 2 weeks before the biggest show of the year and ended up in the preshow, I wouldn't call that succesful. Being world champion doesn't mean what it used to. Jinder was world champion for 6 months, is he more succesful than 90% of the roster who hasn't? Does he have a more succesful career than Ambrose because his title reign was longer? Is Carmella more succesful than Asuka because her reign was longer? 

And I say by your standards because you say that Asuka is the greatest thing to ever happen to wrestling, so given that praise, her career is a failure, while Peyton, someone you said has not even 1/100000000th of the talent Asuka has, has overachieved just for the fact that she has held a title in their speciality (tag team wrestling) for longer.

EDIT: Thinks he is flawless when he still isn't using an Iiconics sig/avi :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beep-beep, Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry, I am just bored


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You now get Sally Hawkins swapping spit with a fish-man. Enjoy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting nightmare inducing stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suffer.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

No longer repping the GOAT...











No ice cream for you.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Unfortunate victim of a thread merge :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't promote the Peyton fan club he created :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp... mightiest of all Avengers... a "jobber"... :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't accept Wasp jobber status the same way I accepted Peyton jobber status :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't here for Mary Marvel Monday. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Feels old.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would betray MEW for Micucci


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

No cons detected here.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci is a perfect human/Muppet. Y'all are insane.










Liked D's wicked post. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't come to term with the fact that Micucci likes TAYGOAT :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks evil twins count. :bunk

These two are disappointed:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't post Margaret Qualley as MAMA...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post Mad Mads.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No cons...posted Louise Brooks


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wanted Charlynch to win their respective matches last Sunday :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that his war against CharLynch is the reason why PEY is not used more :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is injured, she wouldn't be used more even if they wanted :sadbecky

Not sending best wishes and speedy recovery to Peyton


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Acting like a boring crybaby lately. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Discord shill. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't put Robin's face IN Mysterio


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks sigs are the Evil


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has an evil sig.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still here and never in the discord. :trumpout


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is on that "Discord" thing when he could be listening to TAY instead :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is not with us to discuss his odd musical preferences. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks liking TAY is an "odd musical preference" when it is what any reasonable person would do :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knows the truth.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Triggered by the mention of the discord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uses words like "triggered." 

Mysterio is displeased.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Robin is be all and end all of everything


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think that Robin Buckley is Spider-Man's greatest foe. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would choose Mysterio Buckley over Alien Hana.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't understand that Mysterio Buckley controls the truth; MYSTERIO BUCKLEY IS THE TRUTH!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is wrong, only TAY is the truth (she created Mysterio Buckley after all, go ask Miccuci).


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only truth the world needs to know: We are not Groot...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has unhealthy obsessions..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't posts Hadid :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't know that I don't follow her on Instagram anymore and I'm too lazy to change my avatar. :shrug


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't follow Hadid anymore because she doesn't have a penis :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't hopes this happens...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't want Asuka to hold every belt in the company


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think this is the solution for WWE to increase ratings/attendance beyond peak Austin levels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll post one, too.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That's cute.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi did it better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, Kairi is better than Io, so no surprises there :shrug


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has some odd opinions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has one foot in the grave


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Insulting precious Phantom :goaway


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Didn't post a gif of Peyton...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hangman fan :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

peyton gif :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post this:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is all over the place with his faves...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post Barbara Steele.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks EvilCat can be forgotten...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Brought back an old meme :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not blaming Phantom for the return of EvilCat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trapped inside Robin's illusion.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Speaks as if he is also not trapped in it...and loving it.

:ha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is trapped in it and loving it.

I tend to also believe it's only as a result on Phantom obsessing about her, but who knows. I can't imagine anybody knows goes that coo coo for this character of their own volition. This has to be some sort of follow the leader scenario, it has to be. I know for a fact my own musings on this forum over the years has inspired this in other people.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has an ego bigger than nepotism's push


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Is trapped in it and loving it.
> 
> I tend to also believe it's only as a result on Phantom obsessing about her, but who knows. I can't imagine anybody knows goes that coo coo for this character of their own volition. This has to be some sort of follow the leader scenario, it has to be. I know for a fact my own musings on this forum over the years has inspired this in other people.


I've always felt that way about Deadpool. 

Didn't bring me a Philly Cheesesteak.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't bought me a Philly cheesesteak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Derivative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am a Dingus, whatever that might be


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dingus talk. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I am creepier than him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

CREEPER!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Something something black and white movies. 



Tag89 said:


> has an ego bigger than nepotism's push


Ego? I'm WORTHLESS. :lmao I hate myself, lol. I don't have an ego. Just because I'm right a lot.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

His ego of Brobdingnagian proportions. :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

..........:lauren

Won't be as angry as I will be when The Fiend doesn't win the title.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will not... not be angry. The Fiend is the only thing on the shows that I really keep up with.










Probably doesn't want to see that ostensible adaptation of "Birds of Prey" starring Harley Quinn and only Harley Quinn.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know you like him. You still won't be as mad as I will be. Before Asuka, Bray Wyatt was about as high as I've ever been on a wrestler. He's still easily my #2 right now in current wrestling. You would take The Fiend losing to Seth if it got Asuka a match on the card, though, because ultimately you don't care that much, whereas as much as I'd rather see her, I couldn't justify that because Bray Wyatt is too valuable to me. I could justify it if she won the title, but not for a regular match or even a title match loss. I would have to be trading who won the title.

Wants to see the Birds of Prey movie which you can just tell is going to be a trainwreck. The title alone tells you.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

In this case, I would take Fiend winning over Asuka being on the card... unless they gave Asuka the title or something really significant. 

It's going to be a GLORIOUS train wreck. 

Doesn't want to watch that dumb Harley/Mary Elizabeth Winstead movie right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

For me, it would have to be the title. I wouldn't even take another Royal Rumble win, because she'd just lose. Bray needs the title.

Called it a glorious trainwreck. It won't be glorious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Me, leaving the forum around the time "Birds of Prey" comes out:










Even the Ex (formerly the Girl) doesn't want to see it, and she's usually with me on Harley nonsense!

Not high on Harley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Calls Birds of Prey movie the "Harley Queen" movie when it is the MEW movie featuring Harley :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's the Harley/MEW buddy film I've always dreamt of.

Doesn't wear anything this groovy:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably has some clothes like that :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Peyton used to talk to him but now she's too famous to waste her time like that. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually she still wastes her time in that :grin2:

Tried to trigger me unsuccesfully


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wastes Peyton's valuable time causing her to lose her title.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably not looking forward to see Ruby returning just to job to the HW


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably still hasn't finished the Riott Squad Ride Along episode even though Ruby does a pitch perfect Sarah Logan impression in it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Need to find another pirate stream to watch it since the website I usually use had the episode removed for copyright claims :lol

Still hasn't tweeted Sarah to shoot on Dana on their next match for injuring Peyton


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Condones revenge potatoes. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everything is too bright.

Tool fool. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Heart fool :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Me say Nickelback is best band and Heart is worst!"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not a fan of Maynard James Keenan even though he's one of the greatest country singers in history.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't condone revenge potatoes, despite that he was dissapointed when he saw that the Bellas and the Riotts get along


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't frying me up some revenge potatoes. :bunk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Would just ruin the potatoes by adding porchetta, caramelized mushrooms, apple slices, summer truffles, olives, mayo, jolly ranchers & cream cheese :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows that fried potatoes don't need anything but salt, no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just salt? :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You are right

No salt needed :O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made me drop my monocle and choke on my foie gras.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't have Jake Mysterio as his avy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Except... I do. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

It is!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indeed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not have a copy of P.T. safely stored in his PS4.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The mention of PS4 means he prefers that over Xbox One......why!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking about videogame consoles that I don't own :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

If your looking for one get Xbox it's more reliable in price and has the best exclusive of all time Gears of War.

You know saving up is key to getting things you like.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am a PC player, not much a console person. Also, I am not a big fan of videogames either


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well I guess you can Mod on PC.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talking about BurgerTime. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What's that?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't experienced the greatness of Shadow of the Colossus...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spends his money in videogames instead of using it for IIconics merch :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't like consoles.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not talking about the best video game channel on the internet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to admitt that Asuka is a shitty driver


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't want to watch Liv Morgan drive shittily.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is a fan of spot monkey, Mustafa Ali.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh you silly goose. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't list a con. I guess me silly was it. :side:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks he is right a lot... :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Silly American.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silly eldritch abomination.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that saltless fried potatoes are awful :goaway



Lord Trigon said:


> Silly American.


I am peruvian... which can be consider as an american but people in the US think otherwise when they use that term :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Giving people geography lessons :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't eat a froufrou burger with strawberries on it last night.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Ate something horrible last night.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Eats horrible things every night :lauren



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Didn't eat a froufrou burger with strawberries on it last night.


I did have a nice pepper burger though :mark


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Loves meat so much he'd probably turn down some attractive non-meat eating women. :lauren


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Not currently enjoying the fine Northern Irish weather :sadbecky



Nostalgia said:


> Loves meat so much he'd probably turn down some attractive non-meat eating women. :lauren


Only if they were religious about it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well saying that I wouldn't date militant vegans so I understand you. 


Not posting Leanna Decker pics in the discord. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably watched something horrible last night


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thought about Peyton 156030593059397003020 times today.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's 9:20 am here and I have been awake for less than 3 hours... so probably that's just half :lol

Only here because Discord is probably dead atm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has his best favourite, Moxley, near the bottom of his favourites list.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks my list is in order of preference


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't list his favourites in order of preference. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has Bryan "sexist pig" Alvarez over Austin :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prefers Anne Hathaway to Barbara Feldon; we can never be friends.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is not currently listening to Nightwish - Ghost Love Score (Wacken 2013) for the 500'th time this week. :bunk

You'd like it, though. Female vocals. Amazing ones.



Mordecay said:


> Has Bryan "sexist pig" Alvarez over Austin :bunk


Austin beat his wife, lol. Alvarez doesn't like The IIconics.....and thinks Peyton is the better one. It's Billie he hates.

Yeah, that's a bigger con than beating your wife...

Bryan Alvarez was a gag entry anyway. I don't care about his wrestling career, I just like his podcasts. I edited my list anyway, for the time being. It will change frequently I expect.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No, Alvarez suggested/implied in one of his retro shows that the IIconics should only do bra and panties matches and that's the only thing they would be good at :goaway

Changed his list after what I said, but won't admitt that I was right


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thinks his horrible, inaccurate opinions have anything to do with what I choose to do with MY list. :lmao I didn't even read your dumb post until I changed it.

And he's right. :shrug

Well, he's right in Peytons case. Billie isn't even attractive enough for that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Billie is not attractive... and Asuka is :lauren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't want to fuck Asuka in the face. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants to do creepier things to Asuka than I would do to Peyton :wtf


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL. It was a dark joke, relax.

Would definitely put cameras in Peytons house if he could get away with it. :bunk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Killed the thread with a crass joke. You absolute idiot.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I would put cameras on Peyton's house. :goaway

I actually respect her privacy, that's why I never posted the wedding pics that were leaked the other day

Posted someone that actually has a chance to get a neg rep from Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is posting here instead of Discord. :bunk

Mordy:

Mordy. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somehow I doubt it, but I would hope so. 10,000 pictures plus. :lmao I have like 150 Asuka gifs and pictures. 10,000.....

Is still mad The IIconics lost the tag titles when they were lucky to win them in the first place.

EDIT - Well, maybe I'd be posting there if you were there, keeping it active. You never do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And we will never know.

Isn't about to see THE FILM EVENT OF THE YEAR!!! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, you like this boring shit too?...

Bunch of old, rich cunts sitting around talking. Exciting.

Likes dull, British period drama.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Endgame is already out of cinemas :shrug

Thinks being me is a con



Kratosx23 said:


> Somehow I doubt it, but I would hope so. 10,000 pictures plus. :lmao I have like 150 Asuka gifs and pictures. 10,000.....


There is a difference: All those pics were public, posted by herself in her public social media or posted by fans at live events, never posted a pic from her private life nor I ever will.

EDIT: Ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn right, boy :mark



Spoiler: My Favorite Non-Horror/Fantasy Novel















Doesn't own the most magnificent Baron Mordo costume of all time. :bunk

Baron Mord-O:

Ninja'd me and must now apologize with Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> There is a difference: All those pics were public, posted by herself in her public social media or posted by fans at live events, never posted a pic from her private life nor I ever will.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd me


Good. And the same applies to me and Asuka, in case you were wondering. 

EDIT - Keeps ninjaing my ass.

Thinks End Game being out of cinemas is an excuse to see crap.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all are getting bombarded with "Downton Abbey" tonight. 


Probably doesn't want to see that pic I took with Kate Micucci...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably not watching Titans :bunk (running out of things to say tbh)

EDIT: Has a pic with Kate Micucci, but somehow will blur his face or will have a mask on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe...

Didn't just download this on his Xbox:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reminded me that I don't have an X-Box


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Says he's not into consoles but secretly wants an Xbox.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Reminded me that I don't have an X-Box












No Françoise Hardy. BEGONE!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Francois Hardy is Broken yessssssss.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never be this groovy:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Y'all are getting bombarded with "Downton Abbey" tonight.
> 
> 
> Probably doesn't want to see that pic I took with Kate Micucci...


Go for it.

Think that's groovy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll post the Micucci half.

Doesn't respect Françoise Hardy, the personification of Parisian cool. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Going to post a picture of Miccuci and claim to be off-camera. :goaway



Mordecay said:


> I am peruvian... which can be consider as an american but people in the US think otherwise when they use that term :lauren


I'm not a person in the US, your ass is American. And silly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not going through sad Iiconics hours and IIconics withdrawal right now :sadbecky

I MISS MY GIRLS!!!! :cry


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Whining about withdrawal to *me* of all users.

:goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has withdrawal for the wrong people


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wishes Peyton was as good a friend as Ruby.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean...










Billie said so, not me

Trying to imply that the Riotts are better friends than the IIconics :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Riotts had a slumber party the other night, no videos which means they finally went all the way.

Only proved Billie is a good friend, Peyton is probably planning to push her down some stairs one day.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I do agree that Billie seems to "love" Peyton more than Peyton "loves" her, but both can't live without each other

Thinks Peyton will harm her wifey :vincefu


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't realize Peyton is the evil one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, she is the one with the tattoos and leaving Billie high and dry all the time, so you might be right

Making me doubt my stance and feelings toward Peyton in this vulnerable moment of IIconics withdrawal for me :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should maybe stan Silly Billie for a change.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't realize that I have been a Peyton fan for over 4 years now and is not something I can quit that easily, BELIEVE ME, I have tried, but she is too awesome


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

She's too hot you mean.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If it was only for her looks I would be obsessed with a lot more women in WWE, yet I am not. Yes, her looks are the reason why I became a fan in the first place, but she really is a great person beyond that. From other times I have had a crush on someone I can say that they usually do something that made me quit on them after a while, but Peyton still hasn't, and it's been 4 years, I kinda wish she did lol


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Then it's more about your crush than her talent yes?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never said that Peyton was the best wrestler, even at her best I always said that she can be carried to a decent match, but that's about it. And I always said that her gimmick is not for everyone :shrug

I have a crush and I am biased, but I am not blind


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should convert to Ruby, she has more tattoos including one with naked bewbies under her wrist tape. :thumbsup

She also isn't the evil one in her group and carried Peyton to her best match as he just finally admitted.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Okay then you made your point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> Should convert to Ruby, she has more tattoos including one with naked bewbies under her wrist tape. :thumbsup
> 
> She also isn't the evil one in her group and carried Peyton to her best match as he just finally admitted.


Ruby has also admitted that the Peyton match is one of her favorites, by that she is admitting that she wasn't just her "carrying" her :shrug. And also I would probably support Ruby more if she didn't had as many tattoos. Like I had a mental breakdown because Peyton got a very visible one in her arm this past week :lol










It's not like I am against tattoos, but when there are too many or too big I feel like it is too much. And well, in Peyton's case I feel that she someone who doesn't need it

Anyways, I am too sober to have all this talk about how I should feel about Peyton or what other women I should support, it is messing me up more than when I started the night lol, good night


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Against body art and probably all art in general.

It's one of Ruby's favourite matches for the same reason Summerslam 92 is one of Bret Hart's except Peyton doesn't have the excuse of being on crack...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Going to post a picture of Miccuci and claim to be off-camera. :goaway












Don't you feel silly?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Publicly humiliated me. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't over yet.

Just do a Stone Cold impression and dye your hair red.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't know the difference between red and orange.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neither does she:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151565033064636416


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmm you have a point there.

Likes to point out my second Favorite's color blindness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Favorite the First certainly isn't an Empress... for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

A Goddess is more powerful than an Empress.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posted a pic where he "appears" :lauren



Lord Trigon said:


> Against body art and probably all art in general.


The opposite actually. I don't like to see "art" ruined by adding more stuff to it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stole that bit, made it worse.


That's the Mordy way!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I make things worse... and is right :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Antiquated, close-minded ideas about tattoos on women (and probably babies too).



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Isn't over yet.
> 
> Just do a Stone Cold impression and dye your hair red.


My hair is already dyed red and I do Stone Cold impressions every day.

The ladies love that. :Cocky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually likes tattoos on women. unkout


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I like them when they are small and barely noticeable, I don't mind several of those. When they are big and in weird places (like Paige's chest tattoo or a full sleeve) then :lauren.

Compare a beautiful woman to let's just say the Star Wars remake: They think because they digitalized and changed a few scenes they would make it better and they actually made it worse. A tattoo can do that.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Speaks of tattoos are like they're cake decorations. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Likes tattoos on women, no cons detected.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes big tattoos on women, walking con


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Small tats are fine but not arm sleeves or any of that shit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Didn't list a con.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Bloogety bloo Discord." :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Francoise Hardy avi :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What is up with you goobers and your hatred of unmitigated greatness? Françoise Hardy is the grooviest of the groovy!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom....nija'd me :rude

Mord:
Doesn't appreciates this...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's a cool pic.

Being the consummate carny that I am, I am quite fond of tattooed ladies.










Didn't post Françoise Hardy with tattoos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Also likes giant tattoos :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No cons detected


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh God. Well, whatever you find attractive. Giants tattoos are a big turn off for me, I've seen many beautiful women ruin their looks (and sometimes their careers) with it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Square.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom...no cons

Mord:
Not talking about GOAT Lisa...the TAY from Thailand...:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talking about Kate Bush, the GOAT. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not post Scarlett's back tattoo...:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post this far-out tat:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably his arm :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows about Lisa, the PEY of kpop...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dates to compare PEYGOAT to that woman :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin, my one true empress, is not amused.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not asking for Evil Robin...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks everyone is EVIL

EVIL TAY though :homer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't start a aige with GOAT Robin! :mark










Goodbye forever.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

As I was saying....

Didn't start a aige with GOAT Robin! :mark










Goodbye forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Robin, my one true *empress*, is not amused.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not allowed KanaChanTV to reach 70k subs :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has some weird ass avatar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No longer using a Mass Effect themed user name.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect The Blob. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


>


NEVER!!!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

does not use discord often enough


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably reading "The Killing Joke" with the dull coloring, not the psychedelic original by John Higgins. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't wished a happy birthday to Kairi Sane :bunk:goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Check out the Wrestler vs. Wrestler thread...

Will never be as boss as Aubrey Plaza in this picture:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't wished a happy birthday to Kairi Sane in any of her threads :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I'm half-working! Leave me alone!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not putting his entire focus on his work... or here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't been sad all night after seeing Billie by herself last night, which pretty much confirms that something is wrong with Peyton :sadbecky:cry


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't believe in me. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Living down here I can confirm she has amnesia and no longer remembers anything about herself or you. 

Needs to cut his losses and move on with his life, alas there is no cure for a Drop Bear amnesia bite. :sadbecky

Edit: Also needs to be careful of them.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not on the discord talking to the wonderful Nostalgia.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still shilling Discord :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I didn't have a shitty day yesterday. My life is a complete mess at the moment. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not crescent fresh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wishes that Sarah Logan was doing something better than chasing for the 24/7 title


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Had a meltdown about Peyton getting a tattoo. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Always underestimated Sarah. Probably still hasn't witnessed her talented farting on Ride Along.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks farting is a talent :lauren

If that's the case I am the most talented SOB on earth


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is a gross farter. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently is a talent now :shrug

Dares to compare his shitty life to mine :goaway

Mine is worst


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dares even further to compare his shitty life to mine.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If anyone wants to vent or talk about their current situation, feel free to shoot me a message. I'll be here. :anna

Dares to post without leaving an Aubrey Plaza gif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is gone, likely injured; my throat is still hurting and my aunt's dog, which is the closest thing I have to a pet, got sick and her back legs stopped working. They say it is not permanent but it breaks my heart that she can't move, even if she tries :sadbecky. So yeah, shitty days around here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, Mordecay. I understand how difficult those things can be, especially regarding your aunt's dog. I wish you the best and will try to provide as much solace as I can in my limited capacity as a man on the internet. 

Much love to you, my friend.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Sally Hawkins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Replaced MEW with Sally :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers TAY over MEW :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is proposing I do something that is contrary to reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has more points than I do :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is failing when it comes to posting PEY...


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Posting Peyton and encouraging Mordy to post more Peyton. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't think MEW is grossly overrated.

HEEL TURN!!! :O 

NO:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called MEW overrated...the nerve!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's nowhere near as cool as...Ricochet!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Ricochet is cooler than MEW :goaway:gtfo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky Lynch >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kairi Sane


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:O:wtf

Went to the dark side


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't love Becky Lynch, the greatest female wrestler of all time...

*cough*


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is being sarcastic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Questions my sincerity. Becky is the GOAT! :becky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is almost close to the light side of the force.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I swear my eternal fidelity to Becky Lynch. She is the grooviest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks that he is a heel because he claims to like Becky not knowing that being a fan of The Bex is what any rational person would do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know my audience. They're not rational.

Not posting Sally Hawkins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Betrayed :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also betrayed MEW. Don't forget that.

Forgot that. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not talking about the new Last of Us II trailer :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't wearing an Eye of Agamotto right now.

Goodbye forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Leave us forever... again :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that the Eye of Agamotto is banned by Robin.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks rational people follow Becky when most of her fanbase is filled with delusional people :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talkin' 'bout that Chantal Goya.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's Chantal Goya:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes nickleback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liked my awful "Becky >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kairi" post. :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Actually typed such a gross statement.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not on his way to burn down WWE HQ after putting Asuka and Kairi on the geek squad chasing the 24/7 champ :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That jive happened? :bunk

TBF WWE has, like, 5 women who aren't chasing major titles right now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton hasn't been on the geek squad :shrug... probably because she is injured :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like the spooky stuff.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't given me a solution for the terrible headache I am having atm


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks pills aren't the solution for as long as we remember.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I haven't used pills and that's why I am asking for other solutions


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Try witchcraft. And the music of Barry White. :lenny


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is trying to make his headache even worse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His bones would probably break trying to punch something :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Referred to The Great Lisa as "that woman"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never refers to Peyton as PEYGOAT :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That obsession...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted TAY Fan Micucci...no cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The irony on calling me obsessive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making bad jokes, I am the only one allowed to do that here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that 97% of my posts are bad jokes. Get to the back of the line, junior! 

Here's Kate Micucci:


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Still posting her :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you want Kate Micucci posts... because that is exactly how you get Kate Micucci posts!






P.S. I went to that show twice. 

R.I.P. Steve Allen Theater. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know, you are only encouraging Phantom

Not encouraging me to post Peyton :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

no cons


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Likes almost nothing that I like :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't liked me quoting him in the Rants section :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still going on about the Rants nonsense. :stop


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Needed to kill time and decided to go to the Rants section instead of any of the Peyton threads :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wanted to annoy *people*; there's only one *person* in the Peyton threads.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That's one people more than in the Hiroyo Matsumoto thread :shrug

Burying the Peyton thread :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I tried to kill it! People kept bringing it back!

Won't post in my Françoise Hardy thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enough time has been killed. Goodbye forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alwaya so melodramatic


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

has a personal archive of peyton pics :lauren :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is Outbreak Day and is not talking about The Last Of Us 2 :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is taking him forever to reach 250k points, it is bothering me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never seen a Hammer Horror film.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

no cons 

apart from lack of presence on discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should I send Kratos Françoise rep or Robin Buckley rep?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton rep, I am sure he will love this one for example


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should be Superman slapping Darkseid.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's something better:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably didn't liked this tweet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1177309873559744513
See, Peyton is a good friend


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Started a new page with Peyton. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Implies that's a bad thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Giving me the finger 










There is no Iiconics giving the finger gif :sadbecky. They are too pure :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I used to make my living as a magician. It wasn't too bad, and I was pretty good.

Would you like to see a magic trick?

I am going to make a bird appear from thin air.

Ready?

1... 2... 3...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't see a bird :shrug


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Phantom is clearly an amateur. 

I've done that trick a million times.

1, 2, 3...



Spoiler


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Maki Itoh

That's it, that's the con


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> I don't see a bird :shrug


I genuinely hope you're being sarcastic, because if not, r/woosh x 10000. With you, it's hard to tell.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maki Itoh is a treasure!










Kratos:

Horrible ninja man. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You didn't have to edit, knowing my opinion of any Joshi other than the incredible, one and only Kana.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't tell when I am being sarcastic



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Maki Itoh is a treasure!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought about leaving it.

Does not own a Harley Quinn Hula Girl Bobble Figure.










Mordy:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Keeps posting middle finger gifs and I can't find one of Asuka doing it. 

Closest I can find is an old clip of her saying in Japanese that she'll fuck up Tajiri as a joke.....



Mordecay said:


> Can't tell when I am being sarcastic


I just have a very low opinion of your intelligence. :agree:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Can't tell that I am pretending to be dumb most of the time here :lauren

Being smart leads you nowhere around here


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This is us:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have decided: Kratos gets Françoise Hardy rep. :yay


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Knows that we are smart and come up with great ideas










No cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"...are IIconic thoughts."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is wrong :lauren

I also have IIconic gifs, pics and videos :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

IICONICS!!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks that liking TAY is a "weird" obsession... 

Micucci would be disappointed!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a compliment...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That avi 










EDIT: Complains about the IIconics


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Continues to post brunette PEY which makes it seem that he has not committed to blonde PEY.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Peyton a popular icon of French pop and of the 1960s in general? Has Peyton been lauded by Mick Jagger and David Bowie? Was Peyton a major figure in the Yé-yé movement? Did Peyton hang with Salvador Dali? Is Peyton an influential figure in fashion? Did Bob Dylan write a poem about Peyton? Did Peyton have a hit record at 18?

No?

Respect Françoise Hardy, son!










D: 

Should eat more greens.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't hide his age well. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ranted about Peyton :lauren

EDIT: Is here :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RESPECT FRANÇOISE HARDY!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't know that Miccuci has front row VIP tickets for TAY's upcoming tour...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also, don't use Robin for evil. :lauren

Here's Françoise:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prefers blonde PEY over brunette PEY when all PEY versions are GOAT and deserve to be praised and worshiped equally :bunk

EDIT: Hardy actually looks cute there, no cons :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodbye forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

674858493949th time that says "Goodbye Forever" :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting sexy TAY :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PHANTOM LADIES BATTLE ROYALE!!! :mark


The Players:

Kate Micucci
Robin Buckley
Françoise Hardy
MEW
Sally Hawkins
Debbie Harry

WHO WINS?! WHO CARES?! YOU DECIDE!!! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MEW ftw


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes taylor swift


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a Becky avatar :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks the colour combination of yellow, black, red and blue above his avatar is acceptable. :bunk


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't have a Becky avatar :goaway



Nostalgia said:


> Thinks the colour combination of yellow, black, red and blue above his avatar is acceptable. :bunk


:nah2 I preferred when it was red/white/blue.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Telling people to get Becky avatars when he currently does not have one either. :goaway


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Doesn't have a Becky avatar of his own yet critiques others for not having one.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Full Peyton sig/avi, absolutely no cons, everyone should learn from them


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucking up to his alt :hayden3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nah, I don't have an alt, too much work with just one account :lol

Complains about people sucking up to other people when a lot of people suck up to him :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

General mordiness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't changed his sig/avi to something similar to the one Lethal Weapon has :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think that more Peyton and general Mordyness is the solution to all the world's problems :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My new toy has had no effect on him. :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Is using Voodoo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has displeased my master...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Does not follow my god


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Worships a false god.

Y'all need Dormammu.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only God-dess you need to follow


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

:barf


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Gives me discord mentions when I'm sleeping. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not sleeping... forever :grin2:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

So lonely he's started leaving himself visitor messages :lauren



Mordecay said:


> Don't you hate these cropped Tenille pics? :fuckthis


:beckylol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

CJ said:


> So lonely he's started leaving himself visitor messages :lauren
> 
> 
> 
> :beckylol


I thought I sent that to Mango, I was wondering why he never answered :lmao

Putting me on notice in front of everyone when he probably also hates the cropped Tenille pics :beckylol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sure, Jan.

Won't let me bring up Poison Ivy without mentioning Peyton. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't realized that anything that is said around here can be turned into a Peyton conversation :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't shown excitement over The Last Of Us Part II :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't worship at the altar of Mel Brooks. :goaway


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

cons cannot be found


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He had never wronged me. He had never given me insult. For his gold I had no desire. I think it was his eye! yes, it was this! He had the eye of a vulture --a pale blue eye, with a film over it. Whenever it fell upon me, my blood ran cold; and so by degrees --very gradually --I made up my mind to take the life of the old man, and thus rid myself of the eye forever.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Words :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The words of the immortal Poe, you philistine! :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

An Iconic author indeed... but not IIconic :grin2:

Told you everything can turn into an IIconic/Peyton conversation


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton talk... nevermore!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not accompany Asuka when she was camping alone on her birthday.

Robin is not amused.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has never spammed Sexy TAY content :goaway


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't kept the Peyton threads alive as much as he used to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reminds me that Peyton is not as active as she used to and her last tv match was almost 2 months ago :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brought Robin Buckley to Discord. :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

conless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio isn't their favorite Spidey villain. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Saw someone with an Iiconics t-shirt and had no desire to buy one :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, this fellow is off to a promising start!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not listened to CHVRCHES new Death Stranding song :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Listed a con related to CHVRCHES and didn't use :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posting about non-Françoise Hardy music. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting not Nickelback music


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks the P virus is that potent.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking about a T virus that I know nothing about in the Pro thread


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has not played Resident Evil, Blasphemy!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks is blasphemy being poor :goaway


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Isn't using Peyton gifs


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Exposed my hypocrisy :no:



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Well, this fellow is off to a promising start!


Dealt with :becky2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't making his awesome personalized sigs/gifs/smilies anymore :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hasn't played Resident Evil with saved money!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post Sally Field. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Continues his Sally Field spam :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Says I have no pros :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killed a once-in-a-lifetime streak to push someone he builds up all the time.

Hi... Vince!




New page! Here's Sally Field:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Compared me to Vince McMahon :vincefu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If the shoe fits...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ashamed of posting current Sally, not a true fan...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Makes gross assumptions. :goaway










Also, here's Françoise Hardy:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting old people instead of hot, young, attractive people :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting old Hardy :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will abandon PEY when she gets old, not a loyal fan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks I will be alive to see PEY getting old :lol

EDIT: Horrible ninja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never be as cool as Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No cons, loyal to his faves no matter their age/era


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not commenting about Peyton's hot new pics :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks I would be commenting on PEY when The Queen is serving looks...:goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Charlotte looks hot but never posts in her thread in the WoW section :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uses a Lauren Mayberry gif but hasn't listened to CHVRCHES new Death Stranding song.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes the bad Suspiria. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is defying Jessica Harper by not liking the new Suspiria.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thought that I knew who was the girl on this gif :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't accept invites because he's a loser. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No longer follows Hadid on IG, not a loyal fan...:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

With nothing but love and respect in my heart, I can say that dear Jessica has appeared in some... questionable movies.










The original "Suspiria" is a masterpiece of phantasmagorical horror; no other film in the history of cinema looks and feels the way that film does. Argento had the film printed with the three-strip Technicolor process, utilizing one of the last remaining three-strip machines. Its vibrant, painterly colors give the impression of a dream; Goblin's throbbing score gives the impression of a nightmare. "Suspiria" is a Hitchcockian fairytale dressed up like an MGM musical. And the scares are just novel; you have to admire the mad imagination of Argento and his crew.

The new "Suspiria" is... okay. Its aesthetic is bland, its score is forgettable, and it feels like a lot of arthouse horror flicks from the last decade. I'm glad you like it, but it ain't my "Suspiria."










Not Jessica Harper. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Star of a lot of eccentric movies; she's awesome.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not checking out this new TLOU2 tune...






Jessica Harper loved it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIES!!!!!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

scanning for cons


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not making noise about Elden Ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Plays way too many videogames


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not playing enough.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

No Bliss avi/sig :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that kicking me when I am down is a pro :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably forgot about me. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not here anymore :sadbecky


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Must be blind.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Has not said hi to Chr1s0 in the mafia discord


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is hopeful of me joining the Discord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't joined Discord.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another hopeful one


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is on about the wrong discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Those turkeys begged me to join! It took a month, but I finally did. It's pretty groovy over there. You'd like it; Discord is rather placid. 

Is not posting Robin Buckley. :bunk

Death:

Ditto.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Has horrible vocabulary. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't follows Hadid on instagram anymore yet still has her in on his avatar.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably doesn't follow Peyton on Instagram :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Spends all his time online but can't figure out simple things. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Has horrible vocabulary. :bunk


My vocabulary is superlative, you vexatious mooncalf. 

With what do you take umbrage? My use of the word "placid?" I think it describes Discord perfectly!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Exposed himself as an Arianator.

Robin is disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. I am not, but I do understand her appeal.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rejects Arianism :mark

no cons...for now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't like Nickelback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't remember the Coop.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loved when Alice Cooper went full Taylor Swift...:mark


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/928524137609482240
no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Negged.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't use the most IIconic negged gif there is


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Offensive gif.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably won't like this one either :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Even more offensive...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Unfair to me, since he can talk trash about Peyton fans, but I can't talk trash about Sarah Logan fans since there aren't anyone but him


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

Didn't appreciate the new Peyton render


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This one?










I like it :shrug


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

I meant in her fan thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Kate Micucci.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruined a perfect Peyton conversation :goaway:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good.

Here's more of Peyton's superior:


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

iconics gifs :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liked that abhorrent "horrible vocabulary" post. You pusillanimous turncoat!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

we can't all be conless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Redeemed himself... which is unfortunate in a "con" thread.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks Not Mordy is a pro :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actual, factual Mordy. :goaway

Virus:

Ivy-less ninja. :goaway


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't post Cathy enough

Edit: Doesn't post enough Black Canary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victim of time travel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thinks I time travel


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am the biggest poster in the Cathy thread :shrug










Talking nonsense :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO MICUCCI!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think that's a pro


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hasn't posted a peyton nude yet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Horrible Harley hater.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

didn't post the best version of harley quinn


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Not online in the discord right now when it's dead as hell.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

has more positive karma than me


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I was there, it really is dead.

Probably because some of the stuff you post :lol

EDIT: Ninja


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

joins discord, doesn't comment


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Only thinks about me when a certain topic comes up. :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is mistaken :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Doesn't find Mandy attractive


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has opinions on Mandy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

mandy

:vomit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's talk about Mayu instead.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doesn't watch enough Anna Nicole smith movies


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't that Micucci in the first episode of Supergirl this season??






EDIT: Wants me to leak Peyton's private pics if there ever are some


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen "Skyscraper."

Against Poison Ivy. :bunk

Mordy:

Heck yeah, buddy!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

peyton :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew! No! That's Kate Micucci, our lady of perpetual awkwardness!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is Peyton










DON'T YOU DARE COMPARE HER TO THAT


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has insulted Kate Micucci: Perfect Pixie!

I challenge you to a duel; I demand satisfaction!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

There you go


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obvious joke, no Micucci! :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hates the truth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peyton Royce jobbing to Kate Micucci at WrestleMania... :banderas


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that Kate Micucci is a big enough celebrity to be invited to Mania :heston


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

just reminded me about wrestlemania


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double posted that one time :no:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Drooled about the Peyton pic I posted the other day, no cons


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

actually thinks peyton is better than kate micucci :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't devoured Mordy.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

suggests i make myself sick :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wash him first!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

stop :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't talk about Manami Toyota enough.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Kana MISTerio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm finding it hard to con him after that...

Isn't me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to embrace his inner Swiftie.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't join us regulars in the discord. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still promoting Discord like a two-bit bally talker.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Prrobably didn't asked the question I posted to that guy he met the other day :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"That guy" was freaking Tom Atkins!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

But, did you ask my question?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanted me to waste the time of Tom Atkins.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should be posting gifs of Tequila.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't mean "Tequila and Bonetti."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't asked my question


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Shut up.


.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not spreading GREEN MIST all over this thread...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably still hasn't watched Micucci's cameo on Supergirl :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

still shoving python royce down people's throats :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

I have no cons for Tag.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No cons; only Storm.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably will say that Micucci deserved an Emmy as best guest star for her role in Supergirl :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't watch TAY on SNL...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Micucci deserves the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't realizes that Micucci deserves the Nobel Peace Prize for being a Swiftie :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks being a Swiftie is a pro


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

For some insane reason is allergic to perfection...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The opposite actually 










wens3:banderas

Uses the word "swiftie" :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

taylor swift :lauren

python royce :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disappoints The Doll in his rejection of TAY...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants Becky to break Ronda's RAW title record :lauren


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

thinks python should be champ :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pythons are cool. Don't insult pythons.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pythons are cool, Peyton is the coolest.

Hasn't been much here or on Discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Best Avenger," Mordy. It's canonical!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That ain't Thor... or Hulk... or Iron Man... or pretty much any other avenger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does this CANONICAL COMIC PANEL say that "Thor" or "Hulk" is the best Avenger?










No! It states that the Wasp is the best! THE BEST, MORDY! THE BEST!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lying to himself, just like I do on the daily basis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It says it right on the panel!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ASA is not amused by his Wasp promotion...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

taylor swift :lauren


@Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness - phytons as in the snake are ok. python royce tho...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Liked anti-Wasp nonsense. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pro Wasp :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SHE NAMED THE AVENGERS!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nobody cares.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would you care if I ripped off Scorsese and slapped on greasepaint?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Promotes the Miccuci more than he promotes :asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Evil Wasp."

You can't edit the truth, D!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Would you care if I ripped off Scorsese and slapped on greasepaint?


I would, actually. The same as you would care if somebody ripped off the dozens of wrestlers who've used green mist, or if some comic book writers ripped off Chandu The Magician. 

Everything is inspired by everything else, little one.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes... but those are fun... little one.

Also, "Chandu." Strange is a Chandu ripoff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the hell ever. I didn't look at it that closely.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that we are only 29 days away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't stay mad at you; I accidentally clicked on your signature and now I hear Asuka.

D:

You, I am mad at.

Vexatious ninja. :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Something about Taylor Swifts next tour or album that he expects me to care about. 

Guess again.

EDIT - No cons for one post.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Doesn't knows that we are only 29 days away.


29 days away? Close, but Peyton's birthday is exactly a month away :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wanna join forces against D?

Ugh.

General mordiness.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that by being against me he is against Robin...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That will only encourage Kratos...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should I post Robin Buckley or Wasp? 


Or leave forever?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodbye forever.

P.S. My lecture went well. Thanks for asking. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Melodramatic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No words; only Wasp.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still posting Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's exactly how you get Wasp pictures, turkey.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yummy wasp...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Posting a Venus Fly Trap and not posting Peyton as the Venus Fly Trap 










:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy:


Ugh.

P.S. Really, D?! You'll get behind Robin but not the Wasp?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Robin is cool :shrug


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

posted the wrong robin :lauren

also, python :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that there are only 28 days remaining...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who cares about whatever Swift jive that is?! Halloween is in 20 days! :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not correcting Dolorian that we are 29 days away from Peyton's birthday, not 28 :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No! Halloween first, dweebs!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't post TAYlloween










Also, thinks that the 28 days remaining has anything to do with TAY

:: laughs in Robin ::


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RIH? Del Rey? Some videogame? Metal nonsense?

Your birthday?

Am I in the ballpark?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks it is only *one* thing

:: laughs in Robin, again ::


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All of the above?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dares to call metal "nonsense"...Micucci is disappointed...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

still trying to convert everyone to taylor swift :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that deep down everyone is a Swiftie...:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Right... because deep down everyone is IIconic... fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vomitable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My girls are gonna be on the same roster than Charlotte, Becky, Alexa, Nikki, Kairi and Asuka, I never am gonna see them again :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There, there. Shut up, boy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Turning into zrc, telling me to shut up in this moment of deep sadness,


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Deep sadness." :lauren

Calm down, Edgar Allan Poe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kicking me when I am down :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is to blame for the Queen losing her title tonight :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, but...










D:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still doesn't knows...28 days left...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You think you've piqued my interest, but you are wrong.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spamming a gif too dumb to care about...:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Unintentionally spread the Green Mist with that gif.

No cons...for now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It wasn't unintentional.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not using this more fitting for him


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Continues to bless us with the Green Mist

No cons...for now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dewey's costume is half-assed.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Still hasn't bought his ticket to go and support the IIconics when they return home next week :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Said he would buy me a ticket but still hasn't...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Expects Mordy to buy him a ticket when he can't even afford to buy himself IIconics merch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Making fun of my financial status using a cute Kairi gif, all the cons


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Consistently makes dumb comments about me in the discord. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably regrets inviting me to Discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not heard/seen the perfection that is Floor Jansen singing Phantom of The Opera with Henk Poort


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only has 26 days left...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I still don't care.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't care about being 28 days away from Peyton's birthday :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We are 27 days away now in my country :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Used voodoo magic to resurrect Romero to ask him why there was no voodoo magic in Night of the Living Dead.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All he did was talk about Emeric Pressburger. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Becky has the perfect defense against Asuka's Green Mist...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted a gif with a rainbow without knowing that the rainbow is directly related to the one of the things he claims to not care about...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gets mad when I mention what will happen in 27 days

EDIT: Again with that avi :fuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is that the only thing worthy of note in your world? You poor, poor man.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sadly, it it is one of the very few, and probably the only one worth mentioning :sadbecky

Made me sad :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Complains about me using a Bex avi...uses Bex gifs in his posts.

Mord is a secret Bex fan confirmed :becky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted GOAT MEW, no cons...for now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:sadbecky is one of the best smilies :shrug. Wish it happened more often in real life though


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Turning into zrc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How the heck is Robin using a cellphone? It's the 1980s!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not aware of Robin's time travel powers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want to believe that Robin traveled forward in time just to steal Maya Hawke's groovy threads.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin is a timeless entity...the concept of time does not applies to her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I would know all about timeless entities...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh let me just grab a broom and traffic cone, I totally didn't just leave my costume to the last second and let my brothers down...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't read my fan-fiction about Joyce and Robin opening up a detective agency together. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No acepta que Miccuci es una Swiftie :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Il ment à propos de Kate Micucci. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting Poppy...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Made me look someone up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has been "enlightened" by the knowledge of Poppy.

No cons...for now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Inframan fan. :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We have no knowledge of said entity...only Poppy...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This exchange is very emblematic of our entire relationship.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is not (and doesn't want to be) me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that only Poppy is real...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Go ask PEY about her, she is a fan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Peyton is fan of country music and that doesn't seem like country :shrug


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is music _from_ a country, so...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooh! Country music! Let's talk about Wanda Jackson!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who? Honestly, I don't know shit about country music


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Queen of rockabilly, atomic yodeller, country legend; a pioneer in rock and country.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Talks about country without mentioning Jesse Sykes and her alt-country greatness...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that TAY invented country music :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Promoting Poppy :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elusive.

Who is Poppy? She seems to be a polarizing figure.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Poppy is the creator...of Robin.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is promoting the creator of Robin when he should be promoting the creator of TAY.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is spreading heretical notions :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BC, you're out of the club.

General nonsense.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doesn't have a gif in his sig of the GOAT kicking the WOAT in the fucking head.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't put gifs on my sig, but there is a gif here that perfectly fits what you are saying


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not worried enough about Ruby's recent social media silence.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Is worried about that. :heston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disdain for all things, a gloomy disposition, caustic humor, and a restless libido? He's a teenager in a '90s comedy!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not using an avi of his Empress covered in green mist.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Speaks spanish and never mentioned it until recently


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Halloween belongs to Chaney, D.

We never mention anything around you; it always devolves into Peyton talk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't get me started on that, last night was depressing as fuck

Probably will say "language" :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Messages if you need it.

Didn't compliment my fractured Spanish. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom, ninja'd in Halloween...really???

Mord:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163617937779040257
Refuses to obey PEY in appreciating the greatness of Becky.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Trying to kill Mordy. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that the Mordy that can be "killed" is not the real Mordy :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never killed a god. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My night was depressing because of the IIconics, so nothing serious.

Called me a God, no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still hasn't complimented my Spanish, and he never will. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Le encanta celebrar la noche de brujas.

Sin contras...por ahora.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sin contras... por ahora.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Forgot that I have complimented his spanish not too long ago



Mordecay said:


> His spanish


:bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. I block out all IIconics gifs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gran fan de la Emperatriz Asuka

Sin contras...por ahora.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blocks all IIconic gifs, aka the best kind of gifs :bunk:goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wrong, I don't block Blonde PEY gifs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Horrible, TAY fan ninja


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TAY fan ninja? Guilty as charged...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Admits his crimes and posts TAY showing her sexy legs, no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't read "Jane Eyre."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Didn't include my favourite 2 Frankenstein movies in the Top 10... :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to buy him a ticket for one of the WWE Australia shows instead of paying it himself :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not thinking about using Halloween PEY as his avi...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never say never


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

23 days remaining...still doesn't knows.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't like the first post of the new Asuka thread. :lauren

I DESPERATELY NEED THE APPROVAL OF OTHERS!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Halloween TAY...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A disconcerting lack of MEW.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not around today :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is trying to con the magician into making a con.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

There was nothing wrong with the Old Zealand...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't bought Peyton a refill of personalized Vegemite :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Expects me to go to such lengths for someone who takes 3 years to eat 1 jar of Vegemite.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

His Vegemite doesn't last 3 years :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posting Vegemite PEY and not Halloween PEY :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not posting things I like! :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Changes faves so fast that it is impossible to keep track of what he likes :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have more favorites than there are stars in the sky. 

Doesn't hate anti-Stratfordians enough. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll hate the Anti-Stratfordians "enough" when you stop being an Arianator


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

isn't on discord :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I barely know who she is. 

Being an anti-Stratfordian is like working for Hydra... but worse.

Tag: 

Discord-promoting ninja. :goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not aware of Nibiru and the doom it will bring...:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes dumb young people things. :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Creates cons in a subtle manner, It's frustrating!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am not subtle! You take that back! 

Nuance... :no


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yes..........


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is trying to turn me into Daniel Bryan.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has already done it! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't wanted to name a pro about me :sadbecky


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably because he put the con artist in a bad mood.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I prefer "charlatan."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is a charlatan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All magicians are charlatans, cheats, and liars... but at least we admit it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is just like Vince :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Got annoyed at me when I said he posts good women except Peyton. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ruined the NSFW section on Discord


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Complaining that a NSFW section is not "Safe" :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasn't checked out that section yet. :lauren


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Unfortunately has.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has apparently stopped making the women nomination threads :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't know that there are only 4 rankings a year


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Knows the last of the year is after Survivor Series then there may or may not be a Women's Awards in December. 

But that's not really a con.

Will give ten to Skippy.

There's a con. :lmao


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably not going to rig it in favour of Ruby... :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Ruby isn't around so won't be listed. Unless she comes back in the next month (which I doubt)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Excluding poor Ruby just like in high school. :sadbecky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Well if she ain't there, she ain't there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Will give 0 points to Skippy :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has probably never heard the GOAT Floor Jansen sing :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

General nonsense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Disappoints Robin....










^ Perfection...the Clea and The Wasp of women singers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disrespected those two angels by comparing them to Clea and Wasp. :no:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

True, true...but it was just a way to speak to Phantom

Loves Floor and Simone...no cons


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He would've understood it the same if you'd said Asuka and Kairi Sane.....although Simone is considerably more valuable in her profession than Kairi is.

Doesn't have a sig. :serious:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spams Discord with Bray talk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratos and D have been negged, reported, and ignored.

Continues to exist as Mordy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

In what multiverse of madness do you neg and report someone for liking Floor and Simone?

Is such a lost soul not even Doctor Strange would bother bargaining to save him
.
You let Dormammu win :lauren.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't read it. What does it say?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It says 20 days left...

Didn't know that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still on ignore.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying to find my dark side...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that such thing cannot happen in the Lover era...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks my existence sucks... and is right :sadbecky

EDIT: TAY legs, no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAY appreciation.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Phantom...ninja...:rude


Mord...

Appreciates...










So no cons.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

likes nepotism & taylor swift, smh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Apparently thinks Frankenhooker is better than:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates MAY

No cons...for now.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Constantly posts sexy TAY pics, making harder to posts cons about him :fuck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"May" and "Re-Animator" don't count. 

"May" is a blackly humorous character study concerning a lonely misfit; her creation is not a sentient being nor is it the focal point of the film. "May" has more in common with "Carrie" than "Frankenstein," even if the film pays homage to the seminal shock story. Plus, it's completely devoid of science fiction; Frankenstein flicks must be science fiction.

"Re-Animator" is a zombie flick. To be a Frankenstein picture, the creatures must be stitched together from parts of the dead; golems constructed from flesh and blood. Herbert West doesn't create creatures in the first film, he gives the deceased life. 

I remember thinking the animated "Frankenweenie" was cute, but I don't think it's as good as the original short. I should watch it again, tho.

More Mordy jive. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wall of text :trumpout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go away.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Can never write a coherent wall of text due to his limited English. :shrug




Edit: lazy interrupter. :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Got phantom'd. :dance


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Could've just said "Oh yeah, I didn't of those"... 

An enemy of creativity. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want me around










The first 2 seasons of Skins :banderas

EDIT: Horrible ninja :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Could've just said "Oh yeah, I didn't of those"...
> 
> An enemy of creativity. :bunk


Has a very loose definition of "creativity." 

"May" is very on the nose about its connection to "Frankenstein"; you get no points for creativity. 

And that would've been a lie. I always consider "Re-Animator."

You want me to mindlessly agree with you? Fine... but if we count those as Frankenstein flicks, "Black Sunday" is a vampire film.

Mordy nonsense.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: What is the worst thing about the above user?*

Needs to lurk discord more


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liked to give me the middle finger and the :trumpout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

scanned for cons

didn't find any


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs to look harder.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Has a very loose definition of "creativity."
> 
> "May" is very on the nose about its connection to "Frankenstein"; you get no points for creativity.
> 
> ...


Okay, I know where you stand then. I just always thought May was a pretty neat twist on the concept (and is one of my favourite movies) and with Re-Animator Stuart Gordon being specifically motivated to see more Frankenstein movies. 

I am curious what of these then do you think:





































And I do admit Black Sunday is a vampire film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Broke character. I win.

When I get home.


Spoiler: None of those are Frankenstein flicks.

P.S. Gordon's a friend. I know his thoughts.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talking nonsense (at least for me)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Needs to look harder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storytime, kids:

Though it never came into fruition, I worked on what was meant to be a complete history of the Phantom of the Opera on film. I toured Stage 28, interviewed folks associated with various adaptations, and watched a myriad of movies with some vague connection to the Phantom story. And when you subject yourself to hundreds of films about disfigured and/or obsessive oddballs, you begin to notice just how many films borrowed from Gaston Leroux's novel; how kernels of "Phantom" can be found in everything from "Mystery of the Wax Museum" to "Wicked, Wicked" to Argento's "Opera" to "Darkman" and beyond. Every film begins to resemble "Phantom"; every masked maniac is Erik, every falling chandelier is an homage. 

Eventually, I had to be selective about what to give emphasis to. A film like "The Abominable Dr. Phibes" has some not-so-subtle nods to "Phantom", but its overall plot bears little resemblance to the venerable yelp-yarn. "Phantom of Death" (a film concerning a rapidly-aging concert pianist) is clearly a "Phantom" homage, yet it is too much its own tale. To simplify things, I compiled a list of 10 elements that make up a Phantom film; if a film had 5 or more, it could be given dedication. 

Now, I haven't done the same for Frankenstein flicks, but I did have a mental list of guidelines that I followed when I made my post. "Frankenstein" is far too popular a story to consider every homage, regardless of its merits as a film. "Re-Animator" and "May" owe much to "Frankenstein," but I view them as unique stories and not as iterations of "Frankenstein." And honestly, I think that's a good thing. 

Mordy nonsense.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Too much text


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not looking for IIconic pics at the house show tonight


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Hasn't posted a Peyton picture in a while.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Some guy from Paroo or something.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Storytime, kids:
> 
> Though it never came into fruition, I worked on what was meant to be a complete history of the Phantom of the Opera on film. I toured Stage 28, interviewed folks associated with various adaptations, and watched a myriad of movies with some vague connection to the Phantom story. And when you subject yourself to hundreds of films about disfigured and/or obsessive oddballs, you begin to notice just how many films borrowed from Gaston Leroux's novel; how kernels of "Phantom" can be found in everything from "Mystery of the Wax Museum" to "Wicked, Wicked" to Argento's "Opera" to "Darkman" and beyond. Every film begins to resemble "Phantom"; every masked maniac is Erik, every falling chandelier is an homage.
> 
> ...


So basically you see it and Phantom as closer to franchises (albeit public domain ones) than genres?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Trying to have a conversation in here. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dislikes my brain-picking.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes. I look at them in the same way that most look at Batman or Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

16 days...still doesn't knows.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not watching Total Divas for IIconic reasons :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SQUAWK!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is in Halloween mode...no cons...por ahora.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"No cons" is now a con. Stop it, people!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can't scream like Robin...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't scream like Pee-wee.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Pee-wee and his snakes are powerless against the thunderous scream of THE Robin..


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks that can challenge The Empress...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka told me he smells.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

no cons

which isn't a con, cos i started it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is being manipulated by Phantom :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has cons by not having cons :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kiss ass :bunk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't love Peyton enough to see her live.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

New obsession that I don't know


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doesn't know Kate Bush


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted the mighty Io...no cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Acknowledged Io, ignored Kate Bush. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn’t perform magic tricks in his posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Uses no cons a lot, lazy



BC said:


> Doesn't know Kate Bush


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I missed the show thanks to him. :sadbecky


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

didn't vomit all over iconics gif


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Vomits when he looks at photos of Mandy Rose :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't vomit with the stuff he posts in the NSFW section


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

No longer views the NSFW section because he's a scared little girl. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Scared me for life with those posts :bunk


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

python licking her lips at this denial/over exaggeration


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trying to avoid cons by posting Hardy...your old tricks won't work Phantom!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

swift/nepotism/third horror here

isn't on disord i don't think?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sounds like a broken record mentioning TAY and The Queen as cons.

Also looks like he wants me to join the evil that is Discord.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

they are broken records

both of them

and yes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

you'll need to explain how francoise hardy is a con of me


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't post the GOAT gif...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Needs that to be explained









EDIT:

Awful ninja person


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Explanation:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is awake but his mind is not alive...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

that is not an explaination


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that he only has 14 days left


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

14 days until...?

edit: posted francoise - negged, reported and blocked forever


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Negged and reported Phantom, no cons.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Complains about getting ninja'd does the same to others.

Io is disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only appreciates Hardy in her youth, not supporting his fave all the way :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte and Becky fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not posted his favorite albums of 2019 on the thread I made...

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/2405942-your-top-10-albums-2019-so-far.html


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Charlotte and Becky fan


you started well



Dolorian said:


> Has not posted his favorite albums of 2019 on the thread I made...
> 
> https://www.wrestlingforum.com/music/2405942-your-top-10-albums-2019-so-far.html


i don't think i've even listened to any albums made in 2019


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Obviously hates modern music.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Has a non-KanaChanTV YouTube video in his sig :goaway


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Has a non Asuka related picture in his signature.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has Asuka in his signature


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Logged on


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not IIconic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted the pic well


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't have that pic as his Halloween related avi/sig


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wretched practitioner of that most abhorrent of all crimes: mordiness.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Listed that as a con and not a pro. If more people were like me the world would be a better place :aryep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hates the male gender.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

conless

or was


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to use an avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tag89 said:


> conless
> 
> or *was*












Sigless heathen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has now revealed some "Helen" as a new fave :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a one-off gag!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abandons his faves for a one-off gag :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't watches to Gloomy House...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I prefer the House on Haunted Hill.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't celebrate 13 years of TAY yesterday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't celebrate Peyton's birthday in 16 days


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

celebrating anything to do with python :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Taken the Python joke a bit too far now. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vocal advocate for the death of joy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Clearly not vocal enough in the discord. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Promoting Discord...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect the GOAT.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Call himself a Princess but is no Princess Kenny


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja :rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have about 3000000000000 GOATs.

Doesn't respect the GOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Then you better gather your goats because there are only two weeks remaining.

Keeps forgetting it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

You may not...but Robin does.

Disappoints Robin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never said Beetlejuice three times while looking at the mirror in his bathroom at night with the lights out...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erroneous!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not a member of the church of Skippy or a Mordiness practitioner :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trying to spread some heretical doctrine :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Member of the Charlynch church :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Absolutely...so is PEY

Didn't know that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't just watch "The Gorgon." 

So underappreciated.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants our screens to be petrified with horror


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No cons. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Another pallid "no cons" post. :bunk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't accept that BC has no cons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why post? It's obnoxious. :lauren


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:rude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good. At least it's not "no cons."

Post a joke! Post something silly! Post a non-sequitur! Just don't post "no cons!" That's antithetical to the point of the game!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Petrifying my screen with horror by not showering me in compliments


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted Mayu; no cons.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hypocrite! :thelist


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And how! 

No cons.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I have no joy in my warm, gentle soul. :bunk


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

thinks that python is too much :bunk


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Must have a rough accent being from Glasgow. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Gives the :trumpout to every Peyton post I make :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Probably won't like what I wrote in another thread. :lauren


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Wants us to waste our time looking for his other posts. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doesn't realize my posts are worth it. :thumbsup


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I never see any of your posts outside of these threads. :draper2


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Needs to go back to before Ruby was injured to see them. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one are you again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't posts Mayu anymore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I post whomever I damn well please! 

Coincidentally, I feel like posting Mayu.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Forgot which one I am. :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Are you the Peyton guy?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blocked and reported.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

_"Men will fall to her song...women too won't last long"_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

_"I'm your boogie man, that's what I am. I'm here to do whatever I can."_


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

_"I'm sending you Io pictures against your will. And there's nothing you can do about it."_


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Got pictures in his wall against his will


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

puts pictures of python everywhere :goaway :trumpout


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Io-related nonsense, not Mayu-related nonsense. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trying to pit the mighty Io against Mayu...










Asuka is disappointed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

He has a beautiful visitor wall; no cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.










P.S. I did it first. BC is a plagiarist.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is letting this section die


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And that's exactly why it should die.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never posted his favorite singers in the thread :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Keeps shamelessly plugging his own threads.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

First person I actually put on ignore.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am not the first person he put on ignore :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now on ignore. I'm tired of most of you.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't owns an Audrey II...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do, actually.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct response.

No cons; the only one here I like.

THE ONLY ONE.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks Jill is better than Wesker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes the blonde, vaguely European villain. Go watch every '80s action film.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Likes the blonde, vaguely European villain. Go watch every '80s action film.


They don't have his swag.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He is entirely bereft of swag!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Who gets away with wearing sunglasses at night hmm? That's right Wesker!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're thinking of Corey Hart.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm certainly not.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hasn't given Romero any love.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Romero Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That is why you can't talk about zombie media.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin says: 10 days left...

Also did not post zombie media.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Makin me do it...






Love this movie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quietly important film; the first step in the evolution of the zombie. "Evil Dead 2" owes a lot to it, and the writer even told me that.

How about this gem:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Plague is like the bridge between Golden Age and Renaissance zombies, I believe it deserves more credit - definitely in my top 5 Hammer films, maybe the most interesting imo. What's he say about it? Was it the Dutch angles? 

I know of it but I haven't seen it yet. I'll try to find it online, I'll give any non-apocalyptic zombie movie a look.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Exactly. It's the missing link between Haitian and Romero.

He said that the shovel decapitation and magic words in ED2 were inspired by Plague.

Shovel decapitation was also in the first one, but that could have also been inspired by Plague.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Betrays Mayu by turning this thread into a positive discussion about zombies :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes the bad Suspiria for bad people. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Robin likes it...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin's favorite films are _The Apartment, The Hidden Fortress,_ and _Children of Paradise._ Do you really think she would pick the remake over the original?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that even if Robin were to prefer the original it doesn't means that she doesn't likes the remake...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks that one can like both. 










Welcome to the internet, chump!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only deals in absolutes...confirmed Sith...Lydia is disappointed...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Me:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted heel Rey...no cons...por ahora.

Of course they won't have the guts to make her a villain. This is most likely just a dream sequence.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't be buying me a Birthday gift in two days. It's okay. I forgive him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

May or may not be an anti-Stratfordian. The fact that there is uncertainty is greatly perturbing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Says stuff I never and will never understand.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's anti-Stratfordian talk!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not asking Fourth Wall if he is loyal to Robin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna, are you loyal to Robin?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Questions my loyalty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodbye forever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has allowed CW to develop a Superman series :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mayu...a con...? Explain yourself


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No.

Will never be this groovy:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's not groovy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bliss: Ninja...:rude


Phantom: 

Promoting non-Robin ice cream...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should be promoting CM Punk's unreleased ice cream bars.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Promotes CM Punk.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Doesn't promote RIHsus.







*


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Noted enemy of Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not dressed as Green Mist(erio) Asuka for halloween.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Blank signature space where RIHsus could go...







*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not allowed RIH to release her new album


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not looking forward to the new Nickelback album :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nickelback.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks the best band in the history of music is a con :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How can you even type that without wanting to punch yourself in the stomach?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not talking about the Mysterio of Asuka as Robin :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Encourages Phantom's Robin obsession



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> How can you even type that without wanting to punch yourself in the stomach?


Because I believe it is the true


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nobody actually believes that! Stop lying!


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

something something nickleback


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin Buckley >>>>>>>>>>> Nickelback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks no one believes that Nickelback is the best bad when I exist :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't post Kate Micucci.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Call himself a Queen yet claims to not know who BEY is :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. Her.

She's talented or whatever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The disrespect.

Robin won't be giving you any ice cream tonight, dingus!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Such perfidy! Robin would never listen to the Bee Woman!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

His denial is making Robin go mad...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can think of 10 different situations that I will need that photo for.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can think of one :curry2:book


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go away.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Please?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't post adorable gifs while I'm trying to hate you.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lacks hatred.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. It's back.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still needs work.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Proved my point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never used a Bex avi.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Never used a Bex avi.


I did briefly last year.


Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Ew.


Hush.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will not be silenced!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted the Wasp...Queen BEY...coming to terms with the beehive...

No cons, por ahora.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"The Wast?!" Bee Woman nonsense?!

Ignored and reported. And may Dormammu have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Trying to promote the B virus in other posters :goaway

EDIT:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord: Ninja :rude

Phantom: 

Sided with Dormammu...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't jazzercise for Dormammu.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows there are only 3 hours left...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Has returned at the wrong time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not point out a con for Phantom posting a picture of @evilhag

1 hour remaining...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ElectricAngel (May 31, 2019)

It's hard to shit on someone who likes Oingo Boingo and Ghost n' Goblins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Electric: Needs to loop deeper into the timeless entity that is Phantom.

Phantom: Maybe AZA should "deal" with Chucky first before telling others to deal with it :lauren


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She ripped his head off!

You didn't see the film, did you?

Blissed:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A Chucky "malfunctions" at the end. AZA has not truly "dealt" with it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's a movie, D. 



The real Aubrey is telekinetic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't matters, the REAL Chucky final girl is Fiona Dourif


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post a gif from the best film of 1984:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No but I did post a gif out of the best movie of 1984.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The best movie of 1984 is in my avatar...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asinine response. "Out of" isn't more or less correct than "from" in this context. 

Also, "Ghostbusters" is superlative.










Trigon:

Nope.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is angry for some reason.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

At the very least...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You wanted me to feel hatred, right?

And don't like D's dumb post, Trigon! I was the OG Fiona fan; D's just using that against me!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Buries Fiona by supporting Aubrey.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

-Trigon
Ninja'd me

-Phantom
Is angrier that angry itself.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I actually have some rather controversial opinions on the Mancini situation. It would probably be fine to post them here, but I'd rather not.

However, I will say that the remake is fine, and I think that both franchises can coexist.

And I actually know many involved with/in the Mancini franchise. 

Posted nonsense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

His loyalty to Fiona is...in doubt.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Also, D hated Aubrey before the "Child's Play" controversy. Their opinion doesn't count. 

Speak of the Devil...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks I hate AZA when she is friends with DAK...:lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That just makes it worse.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have no idea what any of you are talking about


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying to distract from Phantom's lack of loyalty to Fiona which is the topic at hand.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

virus21 said:


> I have no idea what any of you are talking about


MGM rebooted Child's Play without the involvement of original creator Mancini or Brad and Fiona Dourif, this is different to other horror reboots as their creators were not actively working on the next installment when news broke, some seeing it as akin to a stab in the back.

Phantom is fine with such practices, some seeing that as disloyalty to Fiona.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> MGM rebooted Child's Play without the involvement of original creator Mancini or Brad and Fiona Dourif, this is different to other horror reboots as their creators were not actively working on the next installment when news broke, some seeing it as akin to a stab in the back.
> 
> Phantom is fine with such practices, some seeing that as disloyalty to Fiona.


OK then


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, that is why I'm not going to say much on the subject. I think the entire situation is silly, but many do not agree with me, including those who sign my checks.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Should take a pay cut for disloyalty tax.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can we agree that Fiona Dourif is totally boss?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

We can. Can we agree she's currently the true Chucky?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes... but I think there's room enough for both.

One is for guys like us, the other is for casual audiences who want a giggle and a gasp.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

P.S. Fiona as Chucky was fantastic.

This moment was oddly sweet:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Her laugh was impeccable.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She should be the psycho in every future horror film.

Anyway...


Didn't know the secret of VooDew... until now!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1189542557497339905


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Agrees that Fiona is criminally underrated.










No cons, por ahora.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted the absolute truth about Fiona Dourif.

That would normally be a pro, but this is now the Official VooDew Appreciation Thread!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posts about stuff that isn't available in my country.

Also made us wait through the whole damn movie just to see this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, it's still Jack Pierce monster makeup! 

My Top Five Phantom Movies:

1. 1925
2. Phantom of the Paradise
3. Song at Midnight (1937)
4. 1962
5. 1989

Honorable mention to the 1943 film. It's the only film in history that tried to unite fright fans with Nelson Eddy fans.

No one asked for that list.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Talks about Phantom of the Opera without posting Floor's majestic rendition of it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.

Stop completely altering your posts, D!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

So mean to poor Joel Schumacher!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Negged.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Negging people instead of talking about TAY winning artist of the decade at the American Music Awards...:lauren










The GOAT


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Traitor to metal! Should also face a disloyalty tax.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Traitor? Lies...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all need funk.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't want to be like me


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

#mordecayisnotcool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hates horror.

Get 'im, Trigon!

P.S. If we are counting "Re-Animator" and "May," kick "Frankenhooker" and "Frankenstein: The True Story" off of my list.

Trigon:

Ninja.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never been attacked by a 50 Foot Woman...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never been put in a chokehold by the real Jason Voorhees.

Not a joke.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Posted the above picture, the scariest thing I've seen so far this Halloween.

Edit: that was for D.



Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> Hates horror.
> 
> Get 'im, Trigon!
> 
> ...


I forgot to suggest Rocky Horror Picture Show as well in case that is your jam?

I finally watched The True Story, the other day. Highly enjoyable. :thumbsup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I mean, again, I don't count any of those... but if you do, "Rocky Horror" takes out "Revenge of Frankenstein."

What's your list?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't went to cheer the IIconics in the Australian tour :bunk

EDIT: Still against me despite posting Micucci gifs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#mordecayisnotcool

#butkatemicucciis


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> I mean, again, I don't count any of those... but if you do, "Rocky Horror" takes out "Revenge of Frankenstein."
> 
> What's your list?


1. Frankenweenie (I don't just consider it the most underrated Burton film, I consider it the most underrated Disney film)
2. May
3. Frankenstein
4. Bride of Frankenstein
5. Re-Animator
6. Revenge of Frankenstein
7. Mary Shelley's Frankenstein
8. Edward Scissorhands
9. Young Frankenstein
10. Victor Frankenstein (McAvoy's performance made it worthwhile for me)

(My criteria expanded when writing a blog on it for a comic site and thought a bigger variety of films would make for a better read to the less-initiated than just Universal... Hammer... Universal... Hammer. Frankenstein isn't the draw he used to be and felt it necessary)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I try to promote the classics, but I completely understand. Truth be told, the Monsters no longer being a draw is a reason why I had to stop working on that Phantom book.

I have some "Frankenweenie" stuff I should exhume. If you remind me later, I'll send you something groovy.

"Victor Frankenstein" doesn't get enough love.

Have you seen the 1992 film made for TNT?

And have you been watching "Creepshow?" That werewolf segment seems like your cup of poison.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I found certain monsters still able pull people zombies, kaiju, vampires, werewolves but Frankenstein has fallen _far_ considering it was once king. I must say though, covering Frankie was a hell of a lot easier than creating something on par for mummies - a ghetto of a genre making me willing to consider X-Men: Apocalypse. I feel Phantom making a comeback...

Ohh, the movie or the short?

The Randy Quaid one? No I've never come across it.

I have not seen any of Creepshow yet but I'm sure if there are werewolves it will indeed be my cup of poison.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The movie. I talked to Tim Burton about it when it was new.

I meant the Universal Monsters. They are respected for their historical significance, but the general public has fallen out of love with them. Recognition is not the same as enthusiasm: people have heard of the Universal Monsters, but they do not care about them. 

But they may make a comeback. They did so in the late '50s/'60s and '90s. 

"Creepshow" is a hoot. I especially love the "House of the Head" segment. 

The Phantom was actually fairly popular as a horror icon once upon a time. Universal had a plethora of Phantom-related projects in development during the Golden Age: a sequel to the Chaney film, a Deanna Durbin vehicle, an Abbott & Costello comedy, a version with Boris Karloff, and a few more ideas that never went anywhere. He was the glamour monster, which is why early versions were so opulent: he was an A-lister. Hammer spent quite a bit on their take and attempted to reach a broader audience by toning down their trademark gore. 

He's had several comebacks over the years, so I wouldn't be shocked if there is renewed interest in the character at some point. Personally, I'd love to see Del Toro's take. That man adores the Phantom.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is responsible for the fall of the Universal Monsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. Familiarity and an ever-changing cultural climate are.

I am the reason why everyone hates Clea, tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

#PhantomNotCool

#ButNickelackAndTheIIconicsAre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uninspired. 

I should work.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't listen to some RIH while working...


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still putting up with her hissy fit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Like most of his posts, it almost makes sense.

What "hissy fit?" I don't think anyone threw anything resembling a "hissy fit" today. RIH? Moi? Vanna White?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

In denial.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're really bad at this.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks I'm bad at something but never elaborated.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And I never will.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just because you don't understand doesn't mean that I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Talking himself in circles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too square to keep up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Io came out to a live Poppy performance tonight. Your argument is invalid.

Next!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Age is catching up to him

EDIT: Io fan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd say I'm pretty damn sharp.

Recycles old material.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Refuses to show us what's in the box...










Surely it can't be some Mysterio, no?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spoiler: The Truth


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks we'll believe the box contains a broken image...:goaway

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Check again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lies...everyone knows the head of Abigail is what's in the box. Go ask King Diamond.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Using one of my bits. You know what they say about imitation...

Next!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Being silly.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Blissed."

'Nuff said.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Triggered.

"Nuff said"


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm about to pass a kidney stone.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Don't do that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That wasn't a joke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't wished TFW a happy birthday yesterday :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in the hospital. Leave me alone!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's not a con but encouragement to get better, That's a Pro silly rabbit.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We adhere to our own rules.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not wishing everyone a Happy Halloween...Pee-wee is disappointed...

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm in the process of doing that, dingus!

No Halloween for you.

Also, I just got out of the hospital.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Never posts Arisa.












Spoiler: Not a con



Happy Halloween and I hope you feel better!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well this is now officially a Phantom Get Well thread, cons have been forbidden.

Such is the will of Robin...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not playing the game right! :goaway


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Halloween is the GOAT day. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks that the rant about me was accurate :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rejects the greatness that is BEY...:lauren

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post the GREATEST IMAGE OF ALL TIME:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I... still would bang :shrug


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting Halloween Asuka...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks that will help the Universal Monsters return to prominence :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Appears to have already posted the same thing I just sent him. 

How embarrassing.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Accidentally sent me a friend request and didn't wanted to be my friend :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Well who has time for *six* friends? :ciampa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Were you at Comic Con the year "Frankenweenie" came out?

Was howling around my kitchen door.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

What? *Oz* Comic Con? 

Don't even think it had debuted yet. :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

People travel from all over the world to go to San Diego Comic Con.

Not one of the cool kids. :bunk


But that means that I have more to show you.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks I have money to waste on trips to a whale's vagina so I can watch a bunch of trailers. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't waste money on overpriced nonsense.

Guess who just bought a giant, inflatable Frankenstein Pepsi promotion from the '90s...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on your acquisition. 

I'm sure that blow-up doll has an exciting future.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't be so ribald. 


I have a sock for that.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

That poor sock needs a break. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I also use it as a stocking during the holidays.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Really, that is the only appropriate response.

:beckyhi BC!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not naming cons :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:quite


Lord Trigon said:


> Thinks I have money to waste on trips to a whale's vagina so I can watch a bunch of trailers. :bunk


I couldn't find any werewolves on my phone, but I thought you might enjoy this "Creepshow" scarecrow from the premiere of the series:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ignored me :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:quite


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't convince Mordy to celebrate Halloween this year :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably feels like this:










I know I do.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wants me to pick between Arisa and Hikaru Strange :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enemy of Robin.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll be around here more often so I'm going to have to deal with his daily sig/avatar change which triggers my OCD. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't really do that anymore...

Always logs on as I'm about to do something productive.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh. Have I been gone that long? :sadbecky

Isn't how I remembered her.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I try to keep my time here short. It's easy to get sucked in. For the most part, I post whilst waiting for something else. Looking for a new sig every day is far too time-consuming. 

Is the reason why I'm dealing with a kidney stone. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not taking care of his health :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably still watches Wrestling, so isn't taking care of his mental health. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I welcome Death! 










Anna:

Didn't post Hikaru Shida. :bunk

Goodbye forever.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

But I just came back :sadbecky


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Won't join the cool guys club.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think I'm already in it :cool2


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think I take care of my mental health and is right :lauren

I am still obsessed, what do you think?


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

what have i missed

mordy :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tag :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Was scaring people at the hospital...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

probably dressed up as taylor swift for halloween 

:lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is now *IT*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We've all made that joke!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Expects me to know when I've been gone for months. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has been gone for months


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Still posts in that hideous green.

I guess it wouldn't be Mords without it though. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Neeee.

Anna:

Ninja.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not continuing the Halloween celebration :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will tomorrow. My friend (formerly The Girl) will be back in town. 

And I just bought a bunch of discounted Halloween junk! :mark


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buys junk. I already have way too much shit I don't need at my place, I don't know what to do with it. :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't trek up to IHOP for the express purpose of getting a poster for their October "Addams Family" promotion.










I was successful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bought that instead of the new Peyton action figure :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not use Halloween PEY for his avi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't have a Halloween avi. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has got me excited over WWE again. God damn you.










Edit: Hasn't put a leash on me and stopped me posting about wrasslin'


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I only care about UFC.

*cough*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't embraced Peytonism


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, is there nothing else in your life?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably thinks Seth is a dork like everyone else


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't think Seth is a dork


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm indifferent to Seth, always have been. 

Doesn't dig Riho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Riho :trumpout

Doesn't share my hatred towards Jay White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Riho is a precious little flower!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shida is the true Ace :fact

Riho unkout


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Says stuff like 'precious little flower'

Stop being so cutesy.

Mordy: Ninja. :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't posted a pic of the only precious person in wrestling










:zayn3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida is the GOAT, but Riho is an unblemished delight! 

Doesn't bow before Shida. :goaway


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I would bow before Shida... and then some :book


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think Becky is precious


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky is a poor man's Shida!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well she is THE MAN


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Compared Becky to Shida :trumpoutunkout:goaway:gtfo

EDIT: Becky is just another person who wants to be IIconic, but she can't


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still refusing to obey PEY...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1163617937779040257


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She also wants too punch her in the face


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not posting the one true GOAT: Regina, the bee lady from that one episode of "The Outer Limits."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Regina, the bee lady from that one episode of "The Outer Limits."


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never heard of her... or of The Outer Limits :ciampa


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mord: Ninja :rude

Phantom: Is not revealing that it is Regina as The Wasp from that one episode of "The Outer Limits."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

4 days left...still doesn't knows :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Arisa's band > Françoise Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks, I have to wash my eyes out with bleach after reading that blasphemy. :bunk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nickelback>>>>>>>Francoise Hardy


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nickelback :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not-Robin. :lauren


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't going to tuck me in to bed in a minute


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is wrong.















I have 10 mins before I have to be an adult. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has to be an adult


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Got me thinking about hot chicks and now I can't sleep :side:


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should count Sheep that will help.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

There's a more practical solution...












Phantom in the Multiverse of Madness said:


> :quite
> 
> I couldn't find any werewolves on my phone, but I thought you might enjoy this "Creepshow" scarecrow from the premiere of the series:


That's some scarecrow... O_O

I will seek out this show!

(After Titans!)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is not more like me


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wishes he looked like that scarecrow.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks he can escape the...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MAYU WON A THING!!! :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not planning to burn down WWE HQ after what they did to Asuka last night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So numb, am I.

Not posting the poetry of Emily Dickinson. :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hasn't yet found a way to totally obliterate the WWE sections off the face of earth so we can have a site worth visiting. :anna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"But Doctor... I am Pagliacci."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not drowning the world in green mist after the travesty that happened last night on RAW :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I need a break. I'm sorry.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably happy that Charlotte won though :lauren

EDIT: Was shitting on me :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. You know I dig you.

Bye.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Breaks? Robin takes no breaks...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Makes a joke out of everything. Stop it!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't put a period at the end of that sentence in his sig, gross.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What do you mean


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew. Stop it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stop what :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ignored and reported.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Didn't use his Mystic Arts to fix The Fourth Wall's sig.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Poor imitation of Phantom


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe not turned on by the Peyton pic i posted on his wall......unless he's keeping that to himself.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I loved it, but I basically have seen almost every Peyton gif/pic, so nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is hoping Shayna taps out Becky :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want Mayu to. 

Goodbye forever. For real.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Less than two days...still doesn't knows :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's "Death Stranding" Day.

Goodbye.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:bye


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Would reject PEY if she ever got a big tattoo :lauren


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The penchant to (bizarrely) liking Taylor Swift.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that TAY is metal as fuck :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't wearing this TAY black metal shirt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is less than two days remaining and he is not helping Phantom figure out the second and final piece of the puzzle :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wait, there was another piece of the puzzle?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes, there was...game over tho :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not letting this section die


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?! You wanted me to keep it alive a few weeks ago!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about the evolution of Mayu's mask...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1196733488101130240
:lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not talking about the new video Arisa's band just uploaded.






:lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not talking about Kairi looking cute af during yesterday invasion :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not letting this section die.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Too many faves :goaway


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voted against the Wolf Man.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not continuing the Lydia marathon.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spreading ScarJo nonsense. :lauren

Also, voted against Nick and Nora Charles. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called Scarlett "gross"...the nerve, Mayu is not amused


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ScarJo... :bunk

She's no whatever I'm obsessed with this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not celebrating TAY winning the Artist of the Decade Award :lauren

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAY... Repugnant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Traitor, not even Doctor Strange is with you on this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAY bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well...yeah...she Did Something Bad and is all the better for it...






Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vomitable.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

conless?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Been going awol lately.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goodbye forever again.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only if I want you to.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I'll always find you shadow.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

haha nope


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Phantom










EDIT

Blissed Phenomenon

Ninja'd me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HAhahhahahhahahhahhahahahhHAhHAHHahhhaAHAHHAHHAHhaAHAHHAHHahHahHAhA


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That hurt :sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wasn't there for Mayu in Takaoka that time she got no streamers.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That is the saddest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Picked against Nami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go vote, dingus.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes old garbage.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Listens to funk for some reason.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only his mom thinks he is cool


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not even his thinks he is.

#mordecayisnotcool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Sir Nose D'Voidoffunk. :bunk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't save May. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never used a Lydia avatar :lauren

Beetlejuice is disappointed.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thinks he speaks for *Betelgeuse*. :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incorrect on the Lydia one.

Mutilated a little old lady. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that I meant an avatar of Lydia as Robin :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesnt want to join Discord now that the forum is dying


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Debbie Downer. :goaway


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Too easy on Mordy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Probably likes Ruby's green hair :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Virulent enemy of all things awesome.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not covering this thread in green mist :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes every Charlotte post. Blecch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never invites anyone to The Catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You'd dirty up my monster toys with your Cheeto-crusted fingers!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Robin forbids eating Cheetos.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

won't replay dark souls anytime soon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Is definitely better at Dark Souls than me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting Io :goaway


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Here's Act Yasukawa; she's pretty cool too.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Never posts Ruby. :sadbecky


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Who?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ACT!!! :mark

Not posting the Ace of AEW. :bunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not allowed Asuka to do a cooking video with Act :lauren


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"Azuka." :lauren


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has not been in Discord recently, so all the good smileys are gone now, included the Asuka, Mayu and Peyton ones


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still promoting Discord...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does not bow before Shida.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Didn't stick to his promise.










We'll just forget I didn't either. That okay? ops


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Won't come here or join Discord to wish me happy birthday on Wednesday :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't think a Happy Birthday on here will be more sincere. :hb


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wishing me happy birthday 5 days before, can't make the time for me :goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is going to make me long in on Wednesday just so I stick to a promise I never made for him. :lauren

I'll do it for you Mordy.

maybe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is a damn liar. :bunk


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ditto.

December, oh December.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

No avatar again for some reason.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Made me edit my post cos they ninja'ed me :no: :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

People expect me to lie! I was a magician! You're supposed to be better than that!

Mox:

Ditto.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Isn't helping me decide what my avatar should be.

I think I'm bored of Anna (myself). ops


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should use a wrestler for once.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You know that we're all going to die soon, right?


On Wrestling Forum, that is.


Kate Micucci is cool. Use a Kate avi.

Blissed:

:goaway


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Already took my CM Punk identity. :sadbecky

Also, HE'S BACK :mark: :mark: (I'm late af)

Edit: Reminding me the site is moving soon, what is going to happen to our profiles?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know. I'll be gone. I'm already a part-timer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Appears less than Lesnar around here :bunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Savor every moment I'm on.

Not enough Shida. More Shida, less of everything else.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about The Nightmare...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not talkin' 'bout Nightmare.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably won't like me being Anna-less.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ew! Correct!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Releasing his inner woman.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not this precious:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THEY'RE EVIL SISTERS/BEST FRIENDS AND I AM LIVING FOR IT.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

is not around enough or on the discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Wall said:


> LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE


Are you gone forever again?

Not posting... let's say... Robin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not given sings of life after the forum transition. Robin is disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who's Billie Eilish?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Did not use his supernatural powers and the Mystic Arts effectively to prevent The Change


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

doesn't post enough on discord, smh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Discord. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks he can use the smileys from the old board :: laughs in Robin ::


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting in The Nightmare fan thread


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If Nightmare has a fan thread, does that mean that Dormammu has one?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No, Dormammu failed to bargain for one.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only knows the movie. :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying to derail things to avoid talking about The Nightmare...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Was she in Strange Tales?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Nightmare is...everywhere.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So, does she have her own series or does she just make cameos in popular titles? Has she ever battled Galactus?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> The Nightmare is...everywhere.


This forum is now a nightmare :sadbecky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of GRIMES...no cons.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boring.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying to make it about me when it is actually about Robin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOOOOOOORRRRRRIIIINNNNGGGG.

"No cons," "TAY nonsense," "Robin agrees," "Some metal junk," "Next!," BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wasting time in my supposedly boring old self instead of posting Mayu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Another boring response.

I'm out. Forever.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"I'm out. Forever"

Talk about boring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bored the entire forum away. Nice going...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Who cares, they already ruined Jill in the upcoming RE3 remake by not modeling her after the one and only Jill, Julia Voth...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spoiler: Who Jill should actually be modeled after











]


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blames me for the change


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Gets to use gifs in his sig now despite not even being premium lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Far too nice. How abhorrent!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Derivative.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thinks being nice to me in bad



Mox Girl said:


> Gets to use gifs in his sig now despite not even being premium lol


How did you center yor sig? I have been trying and I don't know how to do it


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I can't center mine either and it's all your fault


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Blaming me for everything and not wishing me a happy birthday


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Allowed the forum to freeze his avatar gif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ardent fan of Scarlett Johansson: Sentient Brick Wall.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has planted a US flag in the Catacombs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only a French one. Françoise Hardy forever.

Not properly offended by my attempts at being mean.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No Japanese flag then? Asuka will send Mr. X after you...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not Doctor X?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that Doctor X created Mr X...

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, good! It's another D post! I need something that'll help me sleep.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Read this, goober:

https://www.revolvermag.com/culture...ai-talk-heavy-music-wrestling-and-scary-masks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shida jobbing... 

...I don't want to be here anymore.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Is from the US instead of the cosmos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect Hikaru Shida, the Gentleman's Becky Lynch.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lydia avatar, no cons.

Por ahora...


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Made me use google translate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not started a Leanna appreciation thread...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably Mephistopheles.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Makes the same face that is on his sig every time I talk about Peyton


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy the Becky smilies got nixed.



Dolorian said:


> Has not started a Leanna appreciation thread...


If I started one of those I'd probably end up having to ban myself.

EDIT: Might be worth it though


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't spammed Leanna on the Discord


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Probably spending more time on discord.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still #1!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks THE Ripley is 3rd...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Believe it or not, she is third.

Not ecstatic about the new "Ghostbusters."

TRAILER ON MONDAY, GOOBERS!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is begging for Robin to send Mr. X after him thinking that he'll be safe in the catacombs...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't posted the Iwatanicust smiley on Discord, they were adding new smileys today


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They told me it wasn't popular enough.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well now it is back, you are welcome 

Ugh, Discord pretty trash atm, that's ehy I came here to post


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posting here instead of doing things outside the house.

I'm doing both.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Posted the biggest con thus far.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Did it again


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wants me to leave my house


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Refuses to leave his humble abode.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Serial Françoise Hardy spammer


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Always very helpful in his role as A Super Mod ( plus he supports my home city footy team Newcastle utd)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's not how this works!

Also, no Françoise.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Spamming Hardy with more Hardy and if he is the one replying next he is gonna post more Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, now.

*







*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NEW GHOSTBUSTERS TRAILER TOMORROW!!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That's not a con Dr Conny.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Expects me to play by the rules like a sucker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did nothing to stop the forum change


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Tried to ruin my attempt to have my name on every subject on the first page of the games section.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't actually a cat.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Never spams anyone I like.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted Bex, no cons.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Isn't spamming the new video for My Name is Dark. Grimes is disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted some thing I've never heard of and have no interest in.


To be on the other side for once...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killed this forum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's just mean.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't killed this forum


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

http://imgur.com/p07clnv


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Followed that insensitive comment with a gif of the WOAT.

Salt on the wound, salt on the wound...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is trying too hard.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Incorrect. I'm not even trying to try.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not talking about Jill in the trailer for the Resident Evil 3 Remake...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually wants Becky and Charlotte to beat the GOAT and Mini-GOAT on Sunday.

You're not invited to my holiday party.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CharLynch as tag champs is coming, embrace it...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Great. Now I have to wash my eyes with bleach.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Can't embrace good things


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'd rather take a seat with William Kemmler.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rejects greatness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is the mastermind behind the Nemesis Program.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Should know Wesker would mop Nemesis up.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fan of the WOAT RE character. Detestable.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reacts to most of my posts with :iwatanicust


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wesker IS Resident Evil my kind sir.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Doesn't post enough Alexa pics.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No longer a robot.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Your avatar scares me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't enjoys scary things...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't enjoy the right scary things.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Está equivocado, as usual.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong about literally everything.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is demonstrably wrong about that.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Demonstrate, then.

Next!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka is great. 

Demonstrated...next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wrong!

Asuka is superior.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't said anything about today being Friday the 13th...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Posted a gif from the remake.

TAY and Robin are displeased.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasnt asked for his sig to be centered


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not posting sexy TAY when it is her birthday.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here's notable TAY fan Kate Micucci:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Teamed up with @Mordecay to knock Becky off top spot


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not really, it's just people finally seeing the light

Still hasn't seen the light


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mind manipulated WF to vote Asuka.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Still not spamming people I like.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spams Becky, no cons...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STOP WITH THE NO CONS JIVE, YOU LITTLE WEIRDO.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about the movie of the month...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, God. I've talked about it and its latest remake enough these last few months! It's been my personal Hell! Make it stop, make it stop!

Didn't post the Shangri-Las.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hasn't started a prayer circle for precious Kairi recovery


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Self described as an outdated sexist trope.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

A Milhousean cliche.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Allowed this to become a thing...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That nonsense is still haunting me...




> The worst thing that ever happened to D was on Christmas. Oh, God. It was so horrible. It was Christmas Eve. D was 9 years old. D and Mom were decorating the tree, waiting for Dad to come home from work. A couple of hours went by. Dad wasn’t home. So Mom called the office. No answer. Christmas Day came and went and still nothing. So the police began a search. Four or five days went by. Neither one of us could eat or sleep. Everything was falling apart. It was snowing outside. The house was freezing, so D went to try to light up the fire. And that’s when D noticed the smell. The firemen came and broke through the chimney top. And D and Mom were expecting them to pull out a dead cat or a bird. And instead they pulled out D's father. He was dressed in a Santa Claus suit. He’d been climbing down the chimney on Christmas Eve, his arms loaded with presents. He was gonna surprise us. He slipped and broke his neck. He died instantly. And that’s how D found out there was no Santa Claus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posted that...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't appreciate a Gremlins reference.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

We do just not with Dormammu trying to pose as D. Gizmo is not amused.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously, that's the funniest scene in the movie!

_Everyone backs away from Phantom_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Worships the mighty Rhea Ripley....no cons.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Made Mayu do this...


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Io does it better.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io does nothing better except suck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I would have to test those skills then :book


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Finds a way to make everything pervy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Allowed the forum change to happen...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GET OVER IT, DINGUS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Failed to mention a con.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is responsible for the forum not supporting animated avatars.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killed this thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not consider 1989 to be TAY's magnum opus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reputation is one of two TAY albums I've listened to...

Is not part of the Françoise Hardy Respect Army.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has gotten very melodramatic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Probably hasn't started pre-loading REMake 3


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't be watching the new season of Harley Quinn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not prevent The Last Of Us 2 delay.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not stop me from turning this into a White Rabbit fan account.

It's happening, people!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Dormammu will stop you, can't bargain yourself out of _that_ one.

Does not appreciates the greatness that is Scarlett Johansson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not an obnoxious Harley Quinn mark. Ew.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Not a Raven mark.

Or least, not enough of one...


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Is a Teen Titans fan

X-Men all the way


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Blasphemes!


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Ego semper dicere verum. Poster above is named after the father of Raven. Strong Vince-like vibes are a no-no for me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likes Van Helsing, the greatest sin ever committed by man.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't erase this virus like he's supposed to.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hasn't told WWE to reveal which matches will be taking place on each night of Mania.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has not been quoting Barton Fink on the phone with their buddy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not allow Yuffie to be in the first part of FFVII Remake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has forgotten about our glorious leader, Rose the Hat.

WE MUST PRESERVE HER MEMORY, D!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Noted adversary of *The Metal *and shall be dealt with accordingly, in time.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Like The Phantom, does not appreciates the greatness that is Scarlett Johansson


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Got rid of his Bex avatar.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Worry not, she'll be back @CJ 

Has not been active much as of late


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't have a Barton Fink avi.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants me to remove GOAT Poppy from my avatar...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Kyrie.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Makes references that go over my head.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not familiar with Kyrie Canaan, the Yuffie of Final Fantasy VII Remake part 1...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Clearly just made up a bunch of words to stump me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't know who played Universal's Frankenstein immediately after Karloff...

You want obscure? You got it, mister!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No Kyrie avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Invisible Man remains... for now. 

Doesn't appreciate the Universal Monsters.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Seemingly forgot that it was the great Colin Clive who played Universal's Frankenstein. >.>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

One of those annoying "Frankenstein is the scientist!" people.

Gross.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cast was shown before and after the movie.

Apparently read it neither time.

Has no excuse!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avoiding my bit of trivia...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

LCJ would seem like the obvious answer so I have to assume is holding back a surprise one instead just to publicly embarrass me.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is correct.

But I'm in a jolly mood, so I won't embarrass him.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Still holding back the answer.

Which is now cruel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will be disappointed by the answer.

So I won't tell him.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about the new addition to Persona 5: Kasumi Yoshizawa...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Van Sickel in Hellzapoppin' (1941).










I dig her.

A Ramona Flowers figure did not arrive in the mail for them yesterday.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not a fan of Io Shirai.

Disappoints Futaba...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't recognize this goober as Io's superior:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Poppy choose Io, impossible for Mayu to be her superior.

Has an unknown entity as an avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MEW feels betrayed by both of you; Mayu is her girl.










Doesn't recognize Ramona Flowers... MEW has been slighted again!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Probably doesn't know that Ramona Flowers is a villain.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Says that every time I bring up Ramona.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Call himself The Phantom but is not joining The Phantom Thieves in a new adventure...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would not drop a chandelier on those goobers.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Did not allow Kyrie to have a bigger role in the game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"On!" "On those goobers!"


An egregious error. I have shamed myself. 

Doesn't post Chiaki Kuriyama.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not fought the Hell House in all it's remake glory...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not watching the show about the clown and the plant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Called Makoto and Futaba goobers...for shame!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has room for improvement.

Here's Mayu:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not helping Shotzi solve this mystery....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251608330935644160


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The person in black above him. Not much of a mystery, Shotzi!

I'm fun at parties.

Allowed TAY to appear in CATS.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Guilty as charged, TAY should not have been in that movie, it is beneath her.

Is giving false info about the mystery photo to Shotzi, the correct answer which Shotzi herself has approved is:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thing doesn't make public appearances. Nice try.

Prefers Io to Mayu: Nature's Perfect Weirdo.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Still talks about things I have no clue about.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Continues to have an unknown entity in their avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's Ramona, dingus!

(By the by, she's the real villain in Scott Pilgrim.)

Continues to displease the Winstead.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Promoting non-MEW Ramona...for shame.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't respect all forms of Ramona.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Allowed massive parts of TLOU2 to be leaked, now we have to dodge those leaks for two months.

Mayu is disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talking about some dumb videogame thing I know nothing about.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not demanding a Ramona Flowers solo movie.

MEW is disappointed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants that instead of a Huntress series.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about the rumor that GOAT Scarlett Johansson will be voicing Audrey in the Little Shop of Horrors remake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She better be the human. I couldn't take her as the plant.

Doesn't like the same horror films I like.

BAN THEM!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Actually loves Prometheus.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is cheating by using unstoppable hammer wielding Ramona Flowers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Accused a former professional magician of cheating. Preposterous!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't set up this dream match...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used the wrong gif!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thinks Asuka is the be all end all.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Left out Mayu.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never has a Mayu avatar.

30 days remaining...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1. I have had several.

2. Another countdown for a videogame release.

WHY, D?!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about GOAT Elizabeth Debicki's role in Tenet, Nolan's upcoming film.

Oh and...25 days remaining. Because Mayu demands it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wants me to talk about a Chris Nolan picture. Repugnant!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No, we want you to talk about Miss Debicki. 

Disappoints Ramona.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thinks Ramona is capable of approval.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Posts fake Ramona and not MEW Ramona


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't post Spectral Ramona.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Abandoned Kyrie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thought Kyrie was a long-term obsession.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MEW Ramona was not a long-term obsession for them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eh, she's off-and-on... like all of 'em. 

Isn't doing the countdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants me to do the countdown...no cons...for now.

21 days until Ellie is unleashed.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Promoting a video game instead of SHIDATUBE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not promoting KanaChanTV









19 days until Ellie is unleashed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actually cares about Last of Us II. I can only assume you don't know about how bad the story leaks are.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks I haven't read/seen all the leaks. Is apparently not aware that many people who have played the game have said that many if not all of the plot points leaked are fake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't support President Shida.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is wrong, we support Shida as Tifa.

Next!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only supports Shida as a dumb videogame character.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hasn't convinced Mayu to start a YouTube channel


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is guilty of the same.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Samara Weaving...

















17 days remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, that's a coincidence. My work this week will involve her. She's the best.

Is the reason why Bipolar Mad Scientist Wasp will never get her own movie.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is responsible for Erin not getting a sequel to her movie...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't care about Hammer.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has not elaborated on what they mean with their work this week being about Miss Weaving.

Mayu is curious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will never know the truth.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bad team player.

Disappoints Miss Weaving.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never answered me...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ellie said Coke.

Not using a Weaving avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't eating these right now:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks Shotzi would eat _that_.

13 days remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll ask her.

Thinks I'll be playing their nonsense game in 13 days. 










(Besides, I just started Nier: Automata.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Appreciates the greatness of 2B.










No cons...for now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just started! I know very little about her! If her name is a lame Hamlet reference, I'll scream. 

That "No Cons" jive. It's completely antithetical to the nature of the game!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is not supporting Ellie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killed the dinosaurs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lies, they are alive in film.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is not Death of the Endless.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks anyone _can_ be Death of the Endless. Blasphemy.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Enjoys pineapple on pizza.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not celebrating the ace's victory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blocked and reported.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rejects the greatness that is Io

9 days remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm pretty sure "2B" is a dumb Shakespeare reference. 

Allowed me to suffer that.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nier: Automata > Shakespeare

Pineapple on pizza is delicious.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

History's greatest monster.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bought a Winona Ryder t-shirt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't post a photo of it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When it arrives, I will. Remind me.

And stop liking everyone's posts, Blissmark! At least give mine a few!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Without my post, there is no D post to like! I bought the shirt!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, I'm bored!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's this one:


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You know Senpai D is just so likable though!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Implying that I'm not!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Needy!


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

When was the last time you made me an egg sandwich?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm such a cad...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not appreciating the Blissmark enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not using a 2B avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that I'm too lazy to change my avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably won't finish Nier: Automata.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Is thinking about abandoning 2B...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Essentially rephrased the con I gave myself, added a gif... and will still get a "like" from Mark.

I'M ON TO YOU, MARK! ON. TO. YOU.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks he can figure out the deep mystery that is Blissmark.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"He..."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Plus, I'm a timeless entity. I know all. Duh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"She..." thinks that being a timeless entity applies in 2020.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

"She..."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And why wouldn't it? God sent the Plagues of Egypt, right? Jupiter witnessed the burning of Rome, did he not? And Walt Disney was certainly present at the opening of It's a Small World, correct?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Words


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stole my bit; is the new Mordy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"It..." got struck by an Immovable object, yet wants to be considered a timeless entity.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And what immovable object is that?

And you were the one who gave me the title. No take-backs!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has truly become Mordy. Weep for our lost friend.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordy, are you here? If so, go away.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm tired of resurrecting every thread here. Go bring back the Pro thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why did you capitalize "immovable," D? There was absolutely no reason for that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't knows that the mighty @Ouzen is Immovable.

5 days remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

More young people jive. Get off my lawn.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't mow the lawn in time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which one are you again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Got themselves into a handicap match against Blissmark, Twister Blissfit and Ouzen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't like my odds. I think I can pull through.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't see me blitz his peripheral vision


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't say nice things about me in the other thread. :'(


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

By the by, it's good to see that your mutual hatred of me is keeping this place afloat. ❤ 

Does anyone wanna grab breakfast or something? Egg sandwiches, perhaps?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obnoxious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has this in their albums but never shared it...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably doesn't own that issue.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Kate, the upcoming MEW film.

Less than 12 hours remaining.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Left us for a game.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Killed this thread.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Margot as a Pirate.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mark, it's rude to like a post and not make one yourself.

Likes the bad version of Suspiria. (A classic!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will wear this:

Adult Huntress Costume - Birds of Prey - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Won't wear This


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Didn't see my post from last Halloween... 

(SPOILER: I did. For a party.)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not considering wearing this for Halloween.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, now it's just getting ridiculous, Mark. POST!

Thinks pigtails suit me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Think they can coerce the mighty Blissmark into posting...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used a gif of the WOAT.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn’t know that lying is a con


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is probably deaf. Poor dear.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

didn’t celebrate joining the 4k posts club


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Already? Hmm.

Started a new page without a gif.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

God, The Producers never gets old.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Using this thread to talk to God.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mark, are you still haunting this place?

Noted enemy of the Ghostbusters.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about TAY's new album


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Black Metal Tay apparently exists. _shudder_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Didn't know about BM Tay...


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't have Taylor Swift in his avatar.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Infrequent guest star.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doesn't appreciate cameos.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Will probably leave again soon


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Making up retirement plans for me already. I'm back for longer this time, promise.

This is already the most I've posted since a while back.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably wasn't in Birds of Prey.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not promoting Eva Green as Tim Burton's new muse...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why would I? The age of Eva begat Dark Shadows, Dumbo, and that dumb bird-lady movie. 

Besides, we all know who Tim's best muse was:
















Probably hasn't pestered Tim in real life.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Touche.

Allowed the remake of Black Christmas to happen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Allowed the remake of Suspiria to happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Incorrect, Jessica Harper did.

Questions Jessica Harper's approval of the remake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jessica Harper was in Big Man on Campus. Her judgement is dubious.










Never talks about William Castle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Does not appreciates the greatness of Marion Cotillard...THE Francoise Hardy of acting...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doesn't realize that the Françoise Hardy of acting... is Françoise Hardy.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Called me that Hot Topic thing before and it still hurts my feelings.

I've never even seen a Hot Topic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Has never seen a Hot Topic despite having been created by Hot Topic. Tragic.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, Mark! You missed a D post!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doesn't appreciates the actress of the decade...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1205610788154564608


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I have no opinion. She was good in Underwater, I guess.

Probably has no opinion on Paul Blaisdell.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Phantom has a liking for old goofy films.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Killed the thread


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spoke too soon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't wearing a sweet Beetlejuice robe right now.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spoke too late


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

No avatar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably isn't Myrna Loy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Introduced a new entity without a picture.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Avatar isn't an actual Dolorian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Likely means "DeLorean."


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pedant.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

could have fooled me


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fooled me.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can be fooled


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can't... which also means they can't appreciate a good magic trick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's weird... I have that on in the background right now... 

Stalker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has never danced with HIM in the pale moonlight.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

makes unfunny references


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thinks we are here to make them laugh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't Mel Brooks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Has yet to book Asuka vs The Mummy

Maya is dissapointed.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Speaks in the 2nd person


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not doing a horror movie marathon for Halloween.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Is not getting down on his or her knees and thanking god every day that he or she is a man or woman


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Happens to be wrong about that. Also has no avatar yet.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Allowed this thread to die


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brought it back.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks Asuka still has something to offer in 2022


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Watches WWE instead of nothing.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably not on team Theory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Probably not on Team Robin.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm up to no good


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Continues to be up to no good.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks he knows what I am up to


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moody youngster.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Thinks I'm a youngster when I'm turning 30 in November


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Youngster in denial. 

30? You're still a baby!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Probably still living in California


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Living in California. lol I am in Nor Cal right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will not be joining me at the Alamo Drafthouse this week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never sent the invites for the Alamo Drafthouse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Used Robin against me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't rep The May Witch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't post enough.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ain't posting Maya Hawke.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Never started the Maya Hawke fan thread.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Won't give me a minute.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Has no corporeal form.👻


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Isn't ethereal in nature.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not talking about Aubrey Plaza's upcoming film...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She's in too many films.

Hasn't been talking about Enid.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wants me to talk about Enid on a Tuesday...like...wait until tomorrow, maybe?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Making me wait.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

doesn't stan Maya Hawke as much as he should.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LIES AND SLANDER!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is Wednesday and hasn't done "the dance"...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still isn't talking about Enid, Wednesday's girlfriend.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't impersonate Harpo Marx


----------

